# Skysores: Ugly skyscrapers



## charmedone

heres a good example of ugly buildings

chicago spire










80 south street this porbley wont get buildtthank god










Crown Las Vegas this also might not get built as well i dont think it looks so great and its to big for las vegas 
idd add a pic but i cant seem to find any 

u can also post buidling that are already built or ones that are going to be built


----------



## ArchiTennis

are you smoking crack or something? those are freakin' beautiful buildings!! Especially the Calatrava Skyscraper...I really hope that get's built










you must like crapchitecture like this:


----------



## Middle-Island

so I take it someone here isn't a Calatrava fan


----------



## Cristovão471

tennisguyinHtown said:


> are you smoking crack or something? those are freakin' beautiful buildings!! Especially the Calatrava Skyscraper...I really hope that get's built



I wonder what they person considers beautiful? I like Chicago Spire very much.

or


----------



## _00_deathscar

Not a great fan of the Spire personally - strangely enough, I dislike all the prominent (of height 300m+) Chicago buildings, including the ones under construction (Spire, Trump, Waterview). Their art-deco buildings (usually of a lesser height) are fantastic though.

Most of the Shenzhen skyscrapers are vomit inducingly ugly, as is the Taipei-101 (some shots excepted).


----------



## charmedone

tennisguyinHtown said:


> are you smoking crack or something? those are freakin' beautiful buildings!! Especially the Calatrava Skyscraper...I really hope that get's built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you must like crapchitecture like this:


lol um no there pretty damn ugly and they dont work with the skyline and well that buildings pretty ugly to i like skyscrapers liekt he empire state building sears tower wtc/freedom tower Transamerica Pyramid stuff like that anything that twist and turns or stacks up on one anouther is pretty ugly


----------



## xXFallenXx

tennisguyinHtown said:


> are you smoking crack or something? those are freakin' beautiful buildings!! Especially the Calatrava Skyscraper...I really hope that get's built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you must like crapchitecture like this:


it is a huge elephant!


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

You wanna see ugly skyscrapers? Go to Wuhan. My God! Wuhan must be the ugliest city in the world. The buildings are tacky as f*ck and it looks like it has down syndrome. I can't begin to rant on how ugly Wuhan's skyline is. It is as hideous as Martin Van Buren.


----------



## bryson662001

This is the one that doesn't do it for me. It may or may not be U/C right now in Saigon HCMC. The developer calls it a lotus blossom. I call it a watering can.


----------



## TalB

Middle-Island said:


> so I take it someone here isn't a Calatrava fan


You have your favorite architect and others have their's, this is just an opinion.


----------



## FM 2258

Middle-Island said:


> so I take it someone here isn't a Calatrava fan


Calatrava's designs look like they're from the 60's "modern" era. All the same color and just plain unattractive. :down:


----------



## Sbz2ifc

Calatrava is a genius. Sure, some may love his work, some may simply hate it, but most of his buildings are masterpieces of engineering.


----------



## ZimasterX

I bet nobody can beat this one. :baeh3:

Ministry of Interrogation, Moscow :cheers:


----------



## FM 2258

^^

That building looks very fit for Ministry of Interrogation especially in Russia. Call me weird but I don't think this building looks that bad.


----------



## charmedone

Sbz2ifc said:


> Calatrava is a genius. Sure, some may love his work, some may simply hate it, but most of his buildings are masterpieces of engineering.


i really woundent call the chicago spire a masterpiece lol


----------



## bryson662001

Krasnaya Zima said:


> I bet nobody can beat this one. :baeh3:
> 
> Ministry of Interrogation, Moscow :cheers:


That building is pretty ugly but I think mine is more ugly then yours.


----------



## great184

^^ Sorry but for the majority of people they would find that Ministry of Interrogation ugly. Also I like Chicago Spire, but of course you can't please everybody.


----------



## wcgokul

Sbz2ifc said:


> Calatrava is a genius. Sure, *some may love his work, some may simply hate it,* but most of his buildings are masterpieces of engineering.


a mark of a true genius .........in my opinion a genius is made not by his supporters but by his worst critics........


----------



## erbse

Now I've got a true beauty for you. Probably the most astonishing thang in the entire universe that mankind (?) ever brought to us. Take this:










Such a thread can be never complete without this mention anyway. :yes:


----------



## Pavlemadrid

*Madrid*

Some exemples in Madrid city....:


----------



## xXFallenXx

erbsenzaehler said:


> Now I've got a true beauty for you. Probably the most astonishing thang in the entire universe that mankind (?) ever brought to us. Take this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a thread can be never complete without this mention anyway. :yes:


where is this thing?


----------



## hasselbaink

it is in pyong yang, north korea.

call me crazy, but i like it.
i think it would be great if finished.


----------



## xXFallenXx

i dont hate it either.


----------



## bryson662001

xXFallenXx said:


> i dont hate it either.


Me either.....I have seen much worse. But didn't I read that this building is structurally flawed, even dangerous and is beyond repair?


----------



## charmedone

the Prudential Tower is boston is kinda ugly to its really depressen looking


----------



## spotila

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> That building looks very fit for Ministry of Interrogation especially in Russia. Call me weird but I don't think this building looks that bad.


I agree :lol:


----------



## TalB

I tend to find deconstructivist style skyscrapers the most overrated, but that's just me saying this.


----------



## EtherealMist

charmedone said:


> the Prudential Tower is boston is kinda ugly to its really depressen looking


totally agree...

especially when compared to its neighbords, 101 huntington ave (the round one) and the John Hancock.


----------



## _00_deathscar

>


I quite like it..


----------



## charmedone

EtherealMist said:


> totally agree...
> 
> especially when compared to its neighbords, 101 huntington ave (the round one) and the John Hancock.


its just so bland and boring theres nothing that makes it stand out good thing its not bostons tallst


----------



## lacailacai

bryson662001 said:


> This is the one that doesn't do it for me. It may or may not be U/C right now in Saigon HCMC. The developer calls it a lotus blossom. I call it a watering can.


I think that's nice!


----------



## PresidentBjork

I don't care how ugly the building is anything with the name 'Ministry of Interrogation' deserves an applause. 

Here's one I don't think too much of: One new York Plaza (biggest on the left)










Actually this picture doesn't make it look too bad. So no it's not the worst, but it's always been one of my least favorite in Manhattan.

I think it's because of the top level that overhangs the rest of the building, don't think much of the window framing either. Maybe without that roof it could just be another plain modern box.


----------



## charmedone

PresidentBjork said:


> I don't care how ugly the building is anything with the name 'Ministry of Interrogation' deserves an applause.
> 
> Here's one I don't think too much of: One new York Plaza (biggest on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this picture doesn't make it look too bad. So no it's not the worst, but it's always been one of my least favorite in Manhattan.
> 
> I think it's because of the top level that overhangs the rest of the building, don't think much of the window framing either. Maybe without that roof it could just be another plain modern box.



yea its kinda simler to the Prudential Tower


----------



## Rizzato

charmedone said:


> the Prudential Tower is boston is kinda ugly to its really depressen looking


its not depressing looking at all.
the claddings nothing special, but anyways- chicago spire as the first nomination on this page? laughable thread.


----------



## charmedone

Rizzato said:


> its not depressing looking at all.
> the claddings nothing special, but anyways- chicago spire as the first nomination on this page? laughable thread.




thje chicago spire dose not gfit the chicago skyline and is just plan ugly its an ebarssment to any US city skyline they can buildit it in new your or sanfransisco and it will still look ugly its horrble


----------



## PresidentBjork

charmedone said:


> thje chicago spire dose not gfit the chicago skyline and is just plan ugly its an ebarssment to any US city skyline they can buildit it in new your or sanfransisco and it will still look ugly its horrble


Well we're all entitled to our own beliefs, but I'm one of those who thinks the Chicago Spire is beautiful.


----------



## I-10east

I agree with everyone who posted these pics (so far) that these buildings are ugly as hell! It's to the point when I'm just laughing through the entire thread; True works of art.:lol:


----------



## Top Gear

Russia has an entire ministry dedicated to interrogation or is it a joke? 

Here's one from Toronto
Manulife Centre










There are at least 1 or 2 more like it in toronto.


----------



## Top Gear

and here is one of them


----------



## charmedone

heres what the entrance of the uglyst building evere to be build in an america city(chicago spire) is going to look like 










i still dont understahd why some people like this building its sooo ugly itds not even gonna ahve any observation decks liek the sears tower has


----------



## _00_deathscar

The green transformers-look-a-like building in Kaoshiung is another vomit inducing structure..


----------



## Taller Better

I have to admit I am getting sick of twisty and "novelty" shaped buildings. Any building shaped like a sex toy is starting to get on my nerves- they are just so 2005. The Ministry of Interrogation so far is one of the contenders for the prize, but that hotel in North Korea nearly blinded me. The winner, hands down, has to be that monstrously ugly Elephant Building. Where the heck is the poor city that got stuck with that one?


----------



## Cidade_Branca

charmedone said:


> heres what the entrance of the uglyst building evere to be build in an america city(chicago spire) is going to look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still dont understahd why some people like this building its sooo ugly itds not even gonna ahve any observation decks liek the sears tower has


I'm agree with you. It's a horrible building.


----------



## xlchris

^^WTF? You think that is ugly!! You are sooo wrong!


----------



## Cidade_Branca

erbsenzaehler said:


> Now I've got a true beauty for you. Probably the most astonishing thang in the entire universe that mankind (?) ever brought to us. Take this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a thread can be never complete without this mention anyway. :yes:


 
What is it? It's fantastic example of a Horrible Pseu Architecture of a Terrible and Dark Dictatorship... Pyongyang is Capital of Horror... of the World.:nuts:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

xlchrisij said:


> ^^WTF? You think that is ugly!! You are sooo wrong!


Wrong or not i liked the C version of this project.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Do you want a ugly building?



















Mirador in Madrid


----------



## erbse

Everybody who consider's the Spire as the ugliest building on earth does have taste for real.







:lol:


----------



## eomer

Ariane Tower, Paris La Défense.
Difficult to build something worst.


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

i like it...
but the most ugly was the wtc man...i think


----------



## TKTKTK

I like the ARIANE building, just wish they'd do something about the spacing of their logotype. And I love the Mirador in Madrid - Toronto needs a few in different colourways.


----------



## Patrick

Frankfurt
Turm der Abteilung für Erziehungswissenschaften (AfE-Turm)










Köln
Colonia-Haus









Travemünde
Maritim-Hotel









Bonn
Langer Eugen


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

dont **** with se plattis...


----------



## charmedone

kmuffi said:


> i like it...
> but the most ugly was the wtc man...i think


im sorry but your wrong right there maby they were brland and kida boring like most buildings built arond that time same can be said about the sears tower but the WTC stood out more there was not one but two and they had a nice colorr to them and they relly refced the sinlight really well and it had such a nice cmoplex i woudleknt say its ugly


----------



## charmedone

erbsenzaehler said:


> Everybody who consider's the Spire as the ugliest building on earth does have taste for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


im sorry but its an embarssment to the chicago skyline it really i just hope some how the construction can get liek cancled or something so that thing wont damage chicagos skyline


----------



## MDguy

I hate people who are afraid of change! nobody wanted the transamerica pyrimid to be built in SF, now that its built, everone loves it! I have a feeling it will be the same with the spire


----------



## charmedone

MDguy said:


> I hate people who are afraid of change! nobody wanted the transamerica pyrimid to be built in SF, now that its built, everone loves it! I have a feeling it will be the same with the spire


transamerica pyrimid is one amazing building ever to be built and it works with the citys skyline the chicago spire dosent its ugly as hell and its embarssing to add to any city skyline if they rechaged it it would porbley look better but thats wont happen its just plan ugly im not afriad of change i just think that its well ugly and it will always be ugly


----------



## Rizzato

charmedone said:


> im sorry but its an embarssment to the chicago skyline


but its not built yet. we can all clearly see you really hate that render, though


----------



## MDguy

charmedone said:


> transamerica pyrimid is one amazing building ever to be built and it works with the citys skyline the chicago spire dosent its ugly as hell and its embarssing to add to any city skyline if they rechaged it it would porbley look better but thats wont happen its just plan ugly im not afriad of change i just think that its well ugly and it will always be ugly


Thats the EXACT thoughts people had when the Transamerica pyrimid was Under construction! People thought it was ugly as hell and they thought it would be embaressing to add to their skyline! But look at it now!


----------



## building demolisher

the chicago spire is ugly.

nothing more to talk, ugly. 100% ugly.


----------



## Benonie

I took a picture of this beauty, last month in Warsaw.











And this is a little oldie in the same city:











And I hate the recladding of this hotel in Warsaw.











But I must admit, I liked the city and most of the skyscrapers a lot!


----------



## TalB

You can click here for the 10 worst buildings of NYC according to WNYC.


----------



## madolski

tennisguyinHtown said:


>


I can't believe it really exists.
:badnews:


----------



## xXFallenXx

> You can click here for the 10 worst buildings of NYC according to WNYC.


The Hearst Building, New Downtown Transit Hub, and Time Warner Center are all great buildings. Especially the transit hub.

I think that list is crap.


----------



## ØlandDK

TalB said:


> You can click here for the 10 worst buildings of NYC according to WNYC.


I like all of those buildings...some are real beauties IMO..strange list


----------



## LAX 777

egramsbergen said:


> Oosterbaken, in a suburb of Rotterdam. I am not fond of buildings that are wider at the top than at the bottom. And I don't like that tacky tulip theme. From a distance, they look like swimming spermatozoids. Not the ugliest building in the world, but ugly enough to show here, imo.



Not a bad looking building but look at those giant sperm crawling up the side.


----------



## charmedone

TalB said:


> You can click here for the 10 worst buildings of NYC according to WNYC.


all of these buildings are know were near ugly idk who made that list


----------



## rocky

Torre velasca, milan


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Westin Hotel, Chicago


----------



## Robert Stark




----------



## charmedone

Robert Stark said:


>


that ones not really that ugly weres this sopost to be ???


----------



## xXFallenXx

charmedone said:


> that ones not really that ugly weres this sopost to be ???


they are going to build it in San Fransisco


----------



## charmedone

xXFallenXx said:


> they are going to build it in San Fransisco


ohh idk dosent look that bad


----------



## ThirskUK

Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## egramsbergen

What about this one? 375 Pearl Street Switching Station, NYC, right next to the ramp onto the Brooklin Bridge.


----------



## worldwide

i actually really like the majority of the buildings in this thread, the truly ugly ones are awesome, the rest are just slabs you could find anywhere. id prefer a big elephant over that chicago westin any day


----------



## city_thing




----------



## TalB

Oelanddk said:


> I like all of those buildings...some are real beauties IMO..strange list


I didn't make that list, WNCY did, but you can comment on why you think they are wrong.


----------



## xXFallenXx

TalB said:


> I didn't make that list, WNCY did, but you can comment on why you think they are wrong.


uh......because most any other city in the world would be proud to have them in it, and because most of the buildings were beautiful.


----------



## TKTKTK

city_thing said:


>


I love both of these. The crazy Frank Stella inspired painted building is awesome, and why shouldn't you live in three giant chinese dudes?

Toronto needs a giant Moose building, a beaver one too.


----------



## orr

SouthernEuropean said:


> where is that?actually it's not so ugly..maybe i like it...if different materials were used as well it would be even better i believe....


this thing is in tel aviv and it seem to be uglier in the reality


----------



## Bronteboy

Please do not be fooled by the blue sky, contrived angle, or white poles in the foreground

Utterly without redemption is the University of Technology, Sydney (UTS), a building that casts pall of brutalist gloom over the southern (arse-end) of the city. The tangible grit in the air of this part of the city is incorporated in its facade, which looks better here than it really is. It has single-handedly held back that area of the city for decades. 

I had the misfortune to work for some years in a newspaper office across the road. This building is to the urban cityscape what Leonard Cohen is to music: a dirge of a building, a building to jump from rather than occupy.

I believe it was designed in their own School of Architecture. That's why, until now, you have never heard of the University of Technology Sydney (UTS) School of Architecture, have you? 

Just to arrive there at the beginning of each day is a downer, to spend many hours there is to get progressively meaner and more feral, and to leave it is a release. 

Enjoy. I'm not fond of this building ...

P.S. I think the die-back in the trees in the foreground is caused by the building.


----------



## charmedone

IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> CIDADE JARDIM ---São Paulo (Brazil)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> 
> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


there ok they would look nicer if they were not all bilt on one huge building


----------



## TalB

The Austrian Cultural Forum looks like the nose of a swordfish.


----------



## Ballota

Genex Tower, Belgrade:


----------



## noob(but not really)

zergcerebrates said:


> I thought this looks amazing and out of this world!


can you say *****?


----------



## poshbakerloo

*Guys hospital Tower, London, UK*

143m of monstrosity! *looks at photo*...*shudders*


----------



## storms991

They just have to make it curve forward as if its going to tip over. IF only they got rid of the curve, the tower would be beautiful.


----------



## Xpressway

ArchiTennis said:


>


uke: Definately the ugliest skyscraper in this thread!


----------



## Brendan

ArchiTennis said:


>


It's actually rather funny to know that this thing was built.


----------



## kix111

^^looks like a duck


----------



## big-dog

^^ It's an elephant.


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst

i like that building...
its special..look in nyc..u will find about 100000000 ugly skyscrapers..aight?


----------



## kix111

going to be the worst building ever to be built in shanghai..the construction stopped in middle of no where...


----------



## _00_deathscar

^^^

I like it a lot - whats so bad about it?



kix111 said:


> ^^looks like a duck


Evidently, Shanghai ducks look like elephants - its the pollution isn't it?


----------



## Rizzato

kmuffi said:


> i like that building...
> its special..look in nyc..u will find about 100000000 ugly skyscrapers..aight?


yah, man. that elephant building is _special._


----------



## muc

I admit this well known building is no match to some of the monstrosities already posted but I think it deserves at least to be mentioned in this thread:


----------



## SpikeMike

I can't believe nobody mentioned it:









Lucka City Building, Warsaw


----------



## charmedone

kmuffi said:


> i like that building...
> its special..look in nyc..u will find about 100000000 ugly skyscrapers..aight?


special or not its still ugly but ive seen worse and yea new york city has very few ugly skyscrapers


----------



## cbotnyse

I know this isnt a skyscraper, but its officially the ugliest building in Chicago, especially given its prominent location.


----------



## TalB

I know a lot of people will think these buildings are ugly, though I don't.


----------



## charmedone

TalB said:


> I know a lot of people will think these buildings are ugly, though I don't.


i enever considered the WTC ugly i loved them and what was great about them is that theres not one but two :cheers:


----------



## gladisimo

By themselves the WTC are a bit of a monstrosity, but together they were majestic. 










Can anyone say, "What the ****?!"


----------



## erbse

What the ****?!


----------



## charmedone

gladisimo said:


> By themselves the WTC are a bit of a monstrosity, but together they were majestic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone say, "What the ****?!"


what is it ? lol


----------



## webeagle12

:rofl: 

wtf I don't know what is worst, this or that elephant bulding


----------



## Pachuco72

Legislative building. Chihuahua Mexico


----------



## TKTKTK

webeagle12 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> wtf I don't know what is worst, this or that elephant bulding


You guys just aren't using your imagination. This new building form is perfect! Imagine what Las Vegas will do with it! A giant crucified Jesus (I imagine particularly pious people living in the cross itself), a bear and a lion fighting to the death? A brothel shaped like two lesbians making out?


----------



## _00_deathscar

gladisimo said:


> By themselves the WTC are a bit of a monstrosity, but together they were majestic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone say, "What the ****?!"



By themselves, the WTC's were a monolithic monstrosity. Together, they were a monolithic monstrosity.

MegaBox, just like most things in HK, looks incredibly dull by day, but sparks up particularly well at night.



erbsenzaehler said:


> What the ****?!


:lol::lol: 



charmedone said:


> what is it ? lol


Shopping mall and office blocks? The red part is definitely a shopping mall - not sure if the two taller towers behind it are office blocks, but I believe they are.



TKTKTK said:


> You guys just aren't using your imagination. This new building form is perfect! Imagine what Las Vegas will do with it! A giant crucified Jesus (I imagine particularly pious people living in the cross itself), a bear and a lion fighting to the death? A brothel shaped like two lesbians making out?


And I presume Romans will live by the nails?

I think you may be onto something with the lesbian idea...you lesbyte.


----------



## Michele_Verona

Very nice forum, 
I'm an italian reader and your english is simple and easily understanded from me 

Regards,
Michele


----------



## Cidade_Branca

webeagle12 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> wtf I don't know what is worst, this or that elephant bulding


 
Wow!!!!

Very Kitsch...


----------



## Cidade_Branca

TalB said:


> I know a lot of people will think these buildings are ugly, though I don't.


 
I agree with you.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

zergcerebrates said:


> I thought this looks amazing and out of this world!


Where is this project?


----------



## Edward

Original plan for Grollo Tower (Now not going ahead)








uke:


----------



## erbse

^ Genius!


----------



## charmedone

i really woundet put the WTC on here it wasent ugly now of there was just one tower then it would have looked ugly but there was 2 but most buildings built in the eatehr 70's were verey boxy the sears tower is a good example of that and so was the wtc i dont mind the sears tower but unlike the wtc it really dose have anything that stand out outher then its hight lol i also dont know why its still called sears when sears dosent even have its headquarters there anymore


----------



## MëTαL¡žžεd!

charmedone said:


> i really woundet put the WTC on here it wasent ugly now of there was just one tower then it would have looked ugly but there was 2 but most buildings built in the eatehr 70's were verey boxy the sears tower is a good example of that and so was the wtc i dont mind the sears tower but unlike the wtc it really dose have anything that stand out outher then its hight lol i also dont know why its still called sears when sears dosent even have its headquarters there anymore


oh yeah
it looks like a brunt coal


----------



## Quall

charmedone said:


> special or not its still ugly but ive seen worse and yea *new york city has very few ugly skyscrapers*


Sure, it's a cool city, but NYC has plenty of ugly skyscrapers.


----------



## charmedone

TRMD said:


> Sure, it's a cool city, but NYC has plenty of ugly skyscrapers.


not really they have a few but not alot


----------



## Quall

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## choyak

Khanrak said:


> Check out this beauty coming up in Mumbai:
> 
> 
> 
> Indian reporters believe this monstrosity will be a posh landmark. The tower is being built as the residence of an Indian billionaire.


OMG I have seen this it is the GenMay (General Mayhem) tower. The GenMay tower had a rabbit at the first floor though


----------



## centralcali19

^^for a billionaire, he could of afford a better architect..this building is ugly!hno:


----------



## orr

Cidade_Branca said:


> Where is this project?


moscow


----------



## Anberlin

bryson662001 said:


> This is the one that doesn't do it for me. It may or may not be U/C right now in Saigon HCMC. The developer calls it a lotus blossom. I call it a watering can.


I like that building. o.o"


----------



## rj2uman

sapmi said:


> I don't like these:


WOW!!! Amazing pics thanks for posting them. Here in this collage they don't look ugly. They look mind-bendingly, hypnotically beautiful. But they do remind me of the movie "The Matrix" where all the humans are plugged into the huge battery towers.


----------



## orr

some ugly things:


----------



## sdtj

*I like this thread...*

Louisville Kentucky










Price tower Bartlesville OK










Ariel Condos NY



















Genhry NY










David Stott Building Detroit MI year 1929 Art Deco. Ugly? I can't make up my mind.
:nuts:










Medical Tower Philadelphia










One Parkway Philadelphia


----------



## _00_deathscar

>


It's not an ugly tower - it just doesn't fit in with its surroundings.


----------



## PresidentBjork

Concerning The Shard picture

If you are referring to the 70s crap around it -then yes,

if you mean the London Bridge Tower itself, I'm sorry I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper

I haven't checked the mid pages but this proposal in Dubai gets my vote:


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper

And on SSP they have a similar thread like this these two dorms in Columbus get my vote as well (thx toddguy)


----------



## D.D.

very horrifying thread
uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Jim856796

Patrick said:


> Frankfurt
> Turm der Abteilung für Erziehungswissenschaften (AfE-Turm)


I understand that there were plans to demolish the AfE-turm years ago for a skyscraper that is 460 feet high that is part of a new commercial and residential zone. It is located on the campus of Goethe University Frankfurt, though it should currently move away to the north of Frankfurt.


----------



## _00_deathscar

PwnedByASkyscraper said:


> And on SSP they have a similar thread like this these two dorms in Columbus get my vote as well (thx toddguy)


The Morrisson Towers I believe - aye they're ugly. And a bitch to get to.


----------



## steppenwolf

IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> CIDADE JARDIM ---São Paulo (Brazil)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> 
> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


What an abomination! This is truly one of the most horriffic things ive ever seen. Its a hideous composition in shape and design, the architectural style is the worst kind of ignorant cheap pastiche and its so greedilly massive. It should be illegal to design like this


----------



## Jedje

Darhet said:


> World's Ugliest skyscrapers:
> Genex Tower -Belgrade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trellick Tower,
> London


very cool tower! i like it


----------



## Jedje

ArchiTennis said:


> are you smoking crack or something? those are freakin' beautiful buildings!! Especially the Calatrava Skyscraper...I really hope that get's built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you must like crapchitecture like this:


if you take away the eye it could almost be a building from MVRDV. At least it has some quality, it's funny.


----------



## krzewi

elephant yeah :cheers: :lol:


----------



## hankowdude

too bad i can't post attachments yet,most of the pics you guys put on are not ugly,just strange at most,i will show you some real ugly things as soon as i get the privilege to post pics


----------



## eomer

La Courneuve ("The 4000"): less than 10 km from Paris...but at several light-years from Paris


----------



## erbse

Arc de Triomphe Commie-version?


----------



## Colonel Cadillac

Did the Donald pay that guy to start this thread off with the Spire. It's freakin' corporate espionage people! But seriously, "Chicago Spire...America's ugliest skyscraper." What a douche. Like Homer Simpson says, "Go back to Massachusetts pinko!" Speaking of MA, the real reason I'm posting is defend the Prudential in Boston. I'm always shocked to see it in 'worst ten' type lists. And whenever its shown, the picture is usually bad. The Buidling is way better than any thing else from '64, I'd rate it top ten from that dismal decade.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper

^^


----------



## charmedone

Colonel Cadillac said:


> Did the Donald pay that guy to start this thread off with the Spire. It's freakin' corporate espionage people! But seriously, "Chicago Spire...America's ugliest skyscraper." What a douche. Like Homer Simpson says, "Go back to Massachusetts pinko!" Speaking of MA, the real reason I'm posting is defend the Prudential in Boston. I'm always shocked to see it in 'worst ten' type lists. And whenever its shown, the picture is usually bad. The Buidling is way better than any thing else from '64, I'd rate it top ten from that dismal decade.


gee thank u so much for your comments but i hate to break it to you but the Prudential is ugly as hell i mean there were so many better looking buildings made in the 60's im sorry and well the spire isent anything amazing but since chicago is getting more proposials like the Waldorf-Astoria Hotel and Residence Tower,375 East Wacker Drive and with new buildings like Trump International Hotel and Tower (Chicago),Waterview Tower,and the Aqua the spire will work with the skyline so it will fit in and idk why you need to make such a big deal about me making this thread really do someting useful with your life.

anyways back on topic heres an ugly builing 

Tuntex 85 Sky Tower the colors nice though


----------



## Quintana




----------



## MasonsInquiries

charmedone said:


> gee thank u so much for your comments but i hate to break it to you but the Prudential is ugly as hell i mean there were so many better looking buildings made in the 60's im sorry and well the spire isent anything amazing but since chicago is getting more proposials like the Waldorf-Astoria Hotel and Residence Tower,375 East Wacker Drive and with new buildings like Trump International Hotel and Tower (Chicago),Waterview Tower,and the Aqua the spire will work with the skyline so it will fit in and idk why you need to make such a big deal about me making this thread really do someting useful with your life.
> 
> anyways back on topic heres an ugly builing
> 
> Tuntex 85 Sky Tower the colors nice though


yeah, this tower's pretty ugly. definitely two thums down!


----------



## Nõgesh

Marina Crown :crazy2:


----------



## fettekatz

you really can kill people with a building hno:



>


----------



## Blok

^^it's very nice but hardly a "scyscraper" hno:


----------



## Colonel Cadillac

Hey sorry if I interupted my 'useless life' by taking offense to your Spire bashing. It's not like this is the first bad-looking buidling forum here or on SSP. (very enjoyable one over there btw) but this is the only one that starts out by stating that the next US tallest is also the country's ugliest. And I don't think I'm being that out of line...Try going to the Emirates forum as a westerner and start a thread called "Burj Dubai sucks." Picture the shit storm. I don't mix it up with forumers...I don't even post that much. 

Hey guys don't ban me I'm done with this nonsense.


----------



## charmedone

Colonel Cadillac said:


> Hey sorry if I interupted my 'useless life' by taking offense to your Spire bashing. It's not like this is the first bad-looking buidling forum here or on SSP. (very enjoyable one over there btw) but this is the only one that starts out by stating that the next US tallest is also the country's ugliest. And I don't think I'm being that out of line...Try going to the Emirates forum as a westerner and start a thread called "Burj Dubai sucks." Picture the shit storm. I don't mix it up with forumers...I don't even post that much.
> 
> Hey guys don't ban me I'm done with this nonsense.


i just did the three buildings that came to my mind i dont hate teh spire as much as i use to but w/e i porbley should have startted this thred better


----------



## Beware

*Associated Bank building *(formerly known as Savings Center Tower) in Downtown Peoria, IL (USA). It won't qualify as a " Skyscraper ". Nevertheless, It's a (20-story) 1960's project that is primarily office/parking. It's, ONLY, redeeming quality is that It balances My, hometown's, skyline!


----------



## Cidade_Branca

In Portugal.










In Portugal


----------



## Beware

Nõgesh said:


> Marina Crown :crazy2:


*" WOW! "* You think This is ugly, Nõgesh? Your standards are, REALLY, tough! If YOU don't want This, can My hometown have This " beauty " ? As You see, from My earlier reply, My hometown can do ALOT worse!


----------



## erbse

^ Are you trying to create some contemporary art with that fruity typing style?


By the by, I think we should also include some lower buildings, because there are
the real horror buildings to find :crazy2:


----------



## Quintana

Westpoint, Tilburg, The Netherlands:

























It looks rather jolly at night though:


----------



## Beware

erbsenzaehler said:


> ^ Are you trying to create some contemporary art with that fruity typing style?


*No!* I'm, just, a " colorful " guy. *Have You got a problem with That?*


----------



## Луиc

:sly: It´s hard to nominate the winner..but those in the post nº195 are quite impressive.


----------



## erbse

Beware said:


> *No!* I'm, just, a " colorful " guy. *Have You got a problem with That?*


No. It's just... Weird :crazy2:


By the by, I think the Ryugyong is still unbeaten, especially 'cause of its unmatchable surroundings!


----------



## Beware

erbsenzaehler said:


> No. It's just... Weird :crazy2:


* Too, Bad! *


----------



## Ashok

DS8 Masonic said:


> Rakete / The Rockets - Zagreb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic by payo_punk
> 
> 
> I hate those buildings...so ugly uke:


wow! We all have different opinion on what is ugly! This building imo is amazing!!


----------



## Xelebes

Ugliest building in Edmnoton:

http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=peregrinepoint-edmonton-canada


----------



## pau-chin

*kaliningrad - russia* hno:


----------



## Alexriga

I like Chicago spire! I think author just has bad taste. Because Chicago spire is stylish, not ugly.


----------



## erbse

Ashok said:


> wow! We all have different opinion on what is ugly! This building imo is amazing!!


wow! You must have an amazingly bad taste!!

I also don't understand how some of you guys try to defeat buttugly junk. Must have something to do with the loss of aesthetic values the modernists bestowed to us.


----------



## TalB

Not all postwar skyscrapers were the that ugly, b/c I tend to find international and modernist styles to be good looking.


----------



## Astralis

MDguy said:


> You seriously find this attractive??


Yeah... it's very modern :yes:.



PwnedByASkyscraper said:


> I love all the towers in your quote EXCEPT the one I chose. It just doesn't seem fitting.


Well to me it seems like a fabulous modern building just that this photo rendering isn't that good. Maybe that's what's causing the repulsion towards this skyscraper. Anyway, they should improve the quality of rendering.


----------



## robk1982

*Genesee Towers in Flint, MI*


----------



## Beware

robk1982 said:


>


mg: I*s THIS, mere, coincidence or What that These buildings (ABOVE LEFT in Flint and BELOW CENTER in Peoria) appear to be related?..... *


----------



## Paul

Millenium Plaza in Warsaw - AWFUL


----------



## fettekatz

^^ the blue glass looks awful, the design is OK


----------



## jak3m

FM 2258 said:


> Calatrava's designs look like they're from the 60's "modern" era. All the same color and just plain unattractive. :down:


agreed. but, chicago spire has grew on me lately. 
That design for NYC is an absolute disgrace!


----------



## Ashok

erbsenzaehler said:


> wow! You must have an amazingly bad taste!!
> 
> I also don't understand how some of you guys try to defeat buttugly junk. Must have something to do with the loss of aesthetic values the modernists bestowed to us.


You’re an idiot! People have different taste, not you have great taste and I have awful taste. If we did not have different taste, we still will be building medieval castles!! Ever read Complexity and Contradiction in Architecture by Robert Venturi. He had an “awful taste”, but he was one of the main reasons we evolved from Simple glass boxes 

Besides, brutalism in the right hands can be awesome!! kay:


----------



## TalB

Sometimes we should not always judge a book by its cover, b/c they might look better on the inside than from the outside.


----------



## charmedone

speeking of ny i found this building to be kinda ugly


----------



## coa190

Three ugly skyscrapers on such a beautiful location. What a pitty 
Vorobyovy Gory complex in Moscow.


----------



## Astralis

^^This isn't ugly at all hno:. I mean they could have built sth better in there but this isn't that bad either.


----------



## siusiaczek

it looks like smt from Shanghai


----------



## Schweden

Wennergren Center, Stockholm, Sweden. SOOOOO ugly


----------



## BrunoBA

*STV building Bratislava*










i think it is baaaaad


----------



## Zmey

pau-chin said:


> *kaliningrad - russia* hno:


This must be photoshop joke. :O


----------



## Nõgesh

Isn't this Kaliningrad building renovated by now?


----------



## sapmi1

Russian embassy in Havana:









Hotel Sofitel, Tokyo:









Westin Hotel, New York:









Museu de Arte de São Paulo:









Library of University of Toronto:


----------



## Dallasbrink

sapmi said:


> Westin Hotel, New York:


Really, i like this building


----------



## Dallasbrink

charmedone said:


> heres what the entrance of the uglyst building evere to be build in an america city(chicago spire) is going to look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still dont understahd why some people like this building its sooo ugly itds not even gonna ahve any observation decks liek the sears tower has


Are you blind? This is one of the most beautiful buildings to ever be built. your crazy man, crazy.


----------



## Anberlin

i hate it too :| but.. its something new so yeah


----------



## fettekatz

that Kaliningrad building is hideous! hno:


----------



## gladisimo

Chicago spire is something I dont like at all either. 

It looks like a screw/drill bit. Reminds me of the thing they had on LEG.


----------



## charmedone

gladisimo said:


> Chicago spire is something I dont like at all either.
> 
> It looks like a screw/drill bit. Reminds me of the thing they had on LEG.



i dont hate it as much as i use to but it looks like something a 5 y/o could have made


----------



## Dallasbrink

^^ I think we can all agree, a 5 y/o could have made most of the sky scrapers out there today.
Burj Dubai, Sears Tower, Spire, etc...


----------



## vnately

100 m high residential building Gloria in Bratislava, Slovakia:


----------



## Dallasbrink

Now thats 80's Fabulous!


----------



## Budowlaniec

So what do you think about polish scycrapers?








It's in Cracow since 1979 
But form me the worst scycraper (finished) is Agbar in Barcelona


----------



## PresidentBjork

I actually quite liked all of those EXCEPT this one v



sapmi said:


> Westin Hotel, New York:


And even then it's only because of the dopey colour scheme.


----------



## Dallasbrink

^^^^I like the Blue contrast, i will say that the brown is kinda off but other than that, i like this.


----------



## MDguy

PresidentBjork said:


> I actually quite liked all of those EXCEPT this one v
> 
> 
> 
> And even then it's only because of the dopey colour scheme.


funny, That's the ONLY one i like from that group


----------



## charmedone

Cityplex Tower may not be the uglyst in the world but idk the gold just dosent work for me and it looks like this building is located in the middle of knowere


----------



## charmedone

heres anouthing building that was once a part of the fromer Kings Park Psychiatric Center in long island ny

but after it closed in 1996 the building still sit there theres another tall building that was made in the 30's on the conplex as well


----------



## 540_804

ArchiTennis said:


> are you smoking crack or something? those are freakin' beautiful buildings!! Especially the Calatrava Skyscraper...I really hope that get's built
> 
> 
> you must like crapchitecture like this:


LOL...thats not an elephant is it? :lol:


----------



## 540_804

city_thing said:


>



Umm..there is no way those can be real....is it?

:lol:


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Empire State Plaza, Albany, NY:









The Ministry of Transportation, Tbilisi, Georgia:









Parking stucture, Michigan:


----------



## charmedone

i_am_hydrogen said:


> Empire State Plaza, Albany, NY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ministry of Transportation, Tbilisi, Georgia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parking stucture, Michigan:


idk i like the empire state plaza its nicley layed out with out it albany wouldent have a skyline really


----------



## Dimension

^^It looks nice until you are there.

It is very depressing seeing a vast open walk space with towers surrounding it and only seeing 5-12 people walking. Not to mention it looks like something out of 1984 (The tallest tower is The Ministry of Truth)


----------



## mentalidub

Telefonica building, Chile.
it's look like a cell phone, an old one


----------



## benchjade

^^thats not ugly for me.

anyway, this one fits in this thread.


















Moto-azabu Building at Tokyo


----------



## Sydelaide

sapmi said:


> WTF is that? How could it be built??? It's so ugly it makes me laugh! :laugh:


Maybe they hold the shows for Milan Fashion Week in the top? :banana:










This is the winner for me. So horrendous its hard not to actually love it!


----------



## Milanointhefuture

Torre velasca is NOT an ugly skyscraper! It has been built in the '50 and is an historical building! Do you think that in one of your "magnificent" cities in this year could be possible to build a so advanced building under the structural profile?? I think NOT!


----------



## rover3

Guys, my first post here.

What do they say: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Altho indeed, some of those are hideous monstrosities.

But what's worse is Astralis having to dupre and re-post tons of photos. Restraint, please.


----------



## Alexriga

Budowlaniec said:


> But form me the worst scycraper (finished) is Agbar in Barcelona


I imagine how this thing should vibrate during eartquake. Do they sell souvenirs with smaller copies?



Sydelaide said:


> This is the winner for me. So horrendous its hard not to actually love it!


But just imagine the work done by builders/architects. It is ugly but I like it. It is complicated enough and so ugly so it should be quiet fascinating.


----------



## rgarrison

^^Uhh...I actually like this a lot.


----------



## hkskyline

That Georgian one looks like a cousin of Habitat 67 in Montreal :


----------



## skyscraper100

this building in HK is so ugly....


----------



## TalB

If this does get built, I will give it the award for the most ugliest skyscrapers ever.


----------



## philadweller

I love Habitat...may look better with a bleaching though. Moshe Safdie is creative.


----------



## Astralis

charmedone said:


> Cityplex Tower may not be the uglyst in the world but idk the gold just dosent work for me and it looks like this building is located in the middle of knowere


Actually I like this building but it's kind of lonely, in the middle of nowhere just like you said...



Mukaltin said:


>


Really horrible... but nothing that few explosives wouldn't fix . They should demolish it and build sth modern in there.



realTester said:


> Although this is not a skyscraper, but definitely the ugliest building I've ever saw! uke:


It doesn't look that ugly to me...



philadweller said:


> he Trans America is hideous.


I agree with you.



i_am_hydrogen said:


> Ministry of Transportation, Tbilisi, Georgia:


WTF is this :lol: ...



TalB said:


> If this does get built, I will give it the award for the most ugliest skyscrapers ever.


Nothing ugly in there IMO... moreover I like them all kay:.


----------



## TalB

Like that, they can pass for the "Darkness Before the Dawn", which were buildings similar to that.


----------



## TalB

This one is not only ugly, but it was built in the way that these federal houses would be spared.


----------



## Josedc

PwnedByASkyscraper said:


> I haven't checked the mid pages but this proposal in Dubai gets my vote:


WHAT THE HELL??


----------



## Josedc

MDguy said:


> I agree! I agree with all of them except this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously find this attractive??


they're cool... they kinda look like surfboards


----------



## UD2

Ryerson University claims this prize?


----------



## Patrick

damn, your damn right  oooops! 

well, but I like both


----------



## bumsmoke

What do you make of this?


----------



## poshbakerloo

sämelihülz said:


> I can't believe no one mentioned the university tower in moscow .
> This is one of the ugliest in the world!hno:


WOt!!!! thats one of the worlds best!!!


----------



## Iluminat

sämelihülz said:


> I can't believe no one mentioned the university tower in moscow .
> This is one of the ugliest in the world!hno:


It's Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw I wonder were you got this picture it's obviosly old (from the '70 ?)
Now it look's a bit different :


----------



## lena5538

jesus. the one in moscow probably the ugliest building ive ever seen!


----------



## droneriot

Having read through this entire thread, I still think that the Ryugyong Hotel in Pyongyang easily wins. However, that bizarre elephant thing in Bangkok and that disproportionate siamese twin tower in Belgrade get pretty close.

About a few other comments in this thread...

1) I do agree with those who find the Chicago Spire ugly. To me it just looks like a huge joint. Maybe they should have built it in Jamaica instead...

2) I also do agree with those who dislike the Torre Agbar (Barcelona) and 30 St Mary Axe (London), and I too think that they look too much like a certain women's toy.

3) Lastly, I also do agree that - while I find the building itself quite beautiful - the London Bridge Shard looks quite out of place in the London skyline. Maybe once there'll be a few more taller buildings around it it won't look so random anymore, but right now it just looks like it just doesn't fit in there.


----------



## valdano7007

Grollo said:


> Price Tower by Frank Lloyd Wright is a masterpiece of modern architecture and a national historic landmark. Saying this is ugly is like saying Michelangelo's David is ugly


I'm sorry, but just because FLW was a great architect, his houses were magnificient and is a hero to the American people, does not make Price Tower a masterpiece. It just shows what an architect's name can do to a building. And it also shows that towers were just not FLW's thing.
And PLEASE, do not make nonsense comparisons!

Now here's another "landmark" building, featured in many books. 

The Regional Enterprise Tower, former Alcoa Building, 1953
Architects: Harrison and Abramovitz (New York)

"The former Alcoa Building is a thirty-two-story skyscraper that was designed as a showpiece of the use of aluminum in building construction. Aluminum was used wherever possible, from the skin of the building to its utilities, reducing the weight of the building so that substantial savings could be made in the structure's steel frame."

Whatever the design concepts, the result, IMO, is UGLY.


----------



## Iluminat

^It's very interesting


----------



## Taller Better

Bumsmoke, that building that looks like a package of M&M's is powerful ugly. Most Poles that I know detest the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw, as the Soviets grabbed their cash, built it, and presented it to them as a "gift". Gee, thanks. 
I confess I am not in the vast majority of people who admire the Swiss Re building in London (I can just never stop myself from asking "why?"), and the Torre Agbar is just plain ghastly by any standards.


----------



## phoenix3d

lol, so funny thread!!! I love it toooo much!

This is my first post on this forum. So lucky to know these interesting talking topic!

I am sure i will have more funs from here.

Thank you everyone's sharing!!!


----------



## charmedone

Iluminat said:


> It's Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw I wonder were you got this picture it's obviosly old (from the '70 ?)
> Now it look's a bit different :



eh its not that bad


----------



## rover3

TalB said:


> This one is not only ugly, but it was built in the way that these federal houses would be spared.


Wow! That's really quite stupid. That's more like "..._OK, we couldn't get the land rights...but we got the air rights.." _And the owners of those federal houses were outmaneuvered. :bash:


----------



## ZZ-II

charmedone said:


> eh its not that bad


that tower definitely not ugly, great architecture i think


----------



## TalB

I can't believe that pic I posted about an ugly building in DC got very popular.


----------



## RafflesCity

rover3 said:


> Wow! That's really quite stupid. That's more like "..._OK, we couldn't get the land rights...but we got the air rights.." _And the owners of those federal houses were outmaneuvered. :bash:


That actually looks quite cute! 

In any case, its much better than having the federal houses demolished.


----------



## MDguy

ZZ-II said:


> that tower definitely not ugly, great architecture i think


That tower is A beauty!


----------



## Tahimek

PwnedByASkyscraper said:


> I haven't checked the mid pages but this proposal in Dubai gets my vote:


Oh wait, I think I get it. Dubai...desert..desert cactus?

---
I think I have an ugly building in my university somewhere in my album. I'll post it later.


----------



## Deanb

Emperor Caligula said:


> I bet nobody can beat this one. :baeh3:
> 
> Ministry of Interrogation, Moscow :cheers:


very ugly, but kinda fits the offices it has in it


----------



## Deanb

Nõgesh said:


> You must be joking :nuts:



kinda looks an "out of the blue" skyscrapper, which has NOTHING to do with its sorrounding streets


----------



## X236K

Not sure whether this have been posted before, I did not go through 20 pages.. definitely my vote from Milano:









from flickr


----------



## Energy2003

i can just offer this one for west-austria











just 14 floors, but absolutly not nice (ok it´s 40 years old)


----------



## Oh?!

Some ugly buildings in Hengelo, a small town (apr. 80.000 inhabitants) in the east of The Netherlands.

The "Hengelose Es" area:


















Office building "de Bolder" in the city centre, imo pretty uke:


----------



## iDRAFT

ignore this post my comp got messed up and doubleposted and I couldn't delete this post...


----------



## iDRAFT

I am going to take so much crap from this but here goes, I'm ready...









Sorry guys, it just doesn't do it for me. It's nearly 80 years old and it's still the tallest building in the most powerful city in the most powerful country in the world. The ESB is just so bland and depressing and to tell you the truth, nothing really stands out to me, it just looks like a big boring gray statue. It most definitely isn't the ugliest building, but it's certainly ugly(in my eyes)


----------



## charmedone

iDRAFT said:


> I am going to take so much crap from this but here goes, I'm ready...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, it just doesn't do it for me. It's nearly 80 years old and it's still the tallest building in the most powerful city in the most powerful country in the world. The ESB is just so bland and depressing and to tell you the truth, nothing really stands out to me, it just looks like a big boring gray statue. It most definitely isn't the ugliest building, but it's certainly ugly(in my eyes)


well im gonna say your crazy it may not be as nice as the nearby Chrysler Building but its still one of the nicest buildings around and it looks alot better close up but hey its just your opion 


anyway im pprobley gonna upset alot of people by saying this building is ugly but here i go the sears tower has to be one of the worst buildings built in the 70's it's just so blah and the only thing that stands out about it is its hight i know most buildings built in the 70's were like this but idk its not as amazing as the world trade center in was or the transamerica pyrmid.
but its not the uglyst in the world also chicago has soooooo much more to offer in great buildings then this espcially when the spire is built i hated it at frist but im starting to like it


----------



## Jarmo K

buildmilehightower said:


> I think my photo building is from russia.


wait, what? this one? 


buildmilehightower said:


>


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Maybe I'm saying bullshit...but it seems the Police HQ of Boston, ins't it?


----------



## Jarmo K

^half bs 

boston, yes, but it's the city hall. as can be read from the facade.


----------



## *Jarrod

Sears Tower is just fugly. But it shows power I guess.


----------



## NYCboy1212




----------



## nygirl

^^ Are you serious?


----------



## NYCboy1212

nygirl said:


> ^^ Are you serious?


no i meant to quote somebody and then tell them that the building was not ugly then my computer froze.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

boston's city hall looks like a library. hands-down the ugliest city hall of *all time*!!!kay:


----------



## helghast

iDRAFT said:


> I am going to take so much crap from this but here goes, I'm ready...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, it just doesn't do it for me. It's nearly 80 years old and it's still the tallest building in the most powerful city in the most powerful country in the world. The ESB is just so bland and depressing and to tell you the truth, nothing really stands out to me, it just looks like a big boring gray statue. It most definitely isn't the ugliest building, but it's certainly ugly(in my eyes)


same here, its just a boring tower. nothing special


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Anyone showed this yet?
Soviet Embassy- Havana, Cuba










http://www.washedashore.com/events/cuba00/35_soviet.jpg


----------



## NYCboy1212

helghast said:


> same here, its just a boring tower. nothing special


how is it boring. Have you ever been to the Empire State building.


----------



## redstone

Imperfect Ending said:


> Anyone showed this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.washedashore.com/events/cuba00/35_soviet.jpg


What's this?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

And this in Tyumen, Russia


----------



## Imperfect Ending

redstone said:


> What's this?


I think it's the Soviet Embassy in Havana, Cuba


----------



## _00_deathscar

Patrick said:


> damn, your damn right  oooops!
> 
> well, but I like both


Not ugly at all.


----------



## damian89

In my opinion:

Freedom Tower








Bank of China (looks like an enormous greenhouse)








Tour Generali


----------



## dopeman1

are you dumb? Freedom Tower is awesome! A-W-E-S-O-M-E


----------



## damian89

For me it's not


----------



## iDRAFT

We can't really judge what a building will really look like in a rendering, so I'm still remaining optimistic with the Freedom Tower. The building certainly looks very awkward(looks too computerized) in the renderings and I hope it will be more appealing in the final product, which I think it will. I love the Bank of China and Tour Generali by the way..oh well we just have different tastes.


----------



## charmedone

damian89 said:


> In my opinion:
> 
> Freedom Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank of China (looks like an enormous greenhouse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tour Generali


i love the freedom tower from its base alll the way to its spire i also like how it cheeats in hight too but it would be nice if new york cut down on useing spires the last one is also not so bad i dont really like the top but it really looks like it belongs in paris


----------



## iDRAFT

charmedone said:


> it would be nice if new york cut down on useing spires


The many spires on NYC's buildings differetiate it from all the other cities. Most buildings in NYC have spires; and many other cities do not. With the tallest building in the USA being built in Chicago, the tallest in the world in Dubai, New York City needs something to flaunt and that is its many spires.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

I'm not sure if it's been posted yet, but the designers of this building in Rotterdam clearly had this thread in mind. It's hardcore ugly; not just bland, dirty, or old like most of the buildings here:









Taken by Troyeth on SSP
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=156432


----------



## erikko

Alpha/S. said:


> A Will Alsop design:



this one looks a pile of trash made into a skyscraper :lol:


----------



## charmedone

iDRAFT said:


> The many spires on NYC's buildings differetiate it from all the other cities. Most buildings in NYC have spires; and many other cities do not. With the tallest building in the USA being built in Chicago, the tallest in the world in Dubai, New York City needs something to flaunt and that is its many spires.


yes but it would be nice to see a 2000footer in new york then add on like a 300 foot spire on top of that thats what they need i hate seeing a buildings that are like 700 800 feet with like 300 foot spires on them to me spires should only be for like really tall buildings like over 1000 feet


----------



## NYCboy1212

charmedone said:


> yes but it would be nice to see a 2000footer in new york then add on like a 300 foot spire on top of that thats what they need i hate seeing a buildings that are like 700 800 feet with like 300 foot spires on them to me spires should only be for like really tall buildings like over 1000 feet


There is a difference between spire and antenna. Most buildings in NYC have antennas not spires.


----------



## MikaGe

Shanghai oh Shanghai :hm:

This is King Tower









and dunno what these two things are...


----------



## Bernini

the one in the back is something out of this world...literally!


----------



## Nneznajka

*NOBODY CAN BEAT MOSCOW IN THIS TRED ! DONT EVEN TRY !* :lol::lol:

_from Moscow ._

*100m +*

Ugliest sh*t ever !



















*140m*


----------



## Bernini

they're not THAT ugly, i mean..they're not beautiful but ive seen worst! try again :happy: xD


----------



## Zorba

Athens, Greece is basically that has no skyscrapers, but the one we do have is ugly enough to make people never want to try building another one again......

The Athens Tower (the tallest building in Athens), enjoy the 70's architectural mess......


----------



## plcmat

Alpha/S. said:


> Kaden Tower, Louisville:


This building rules. Especially stuck out there along I-64 (?) - really took me by surprise when driving past.


----------



## Nneznajka

Bernini said:


> they're not THAT ugly, i mean..they're not beautiful but ive seen worst! try again :happy: xD


Hey .. you ask for it .. :lol:
Moscow 




























+ Some pick from Riga :lol::lol:










OMG ! what an ugly white building :nuts:

and


----------



## l'eau

i think it's worst:crazy:


----------



## AAL

I cannot believe it Zorbas, from all the crap that was built in Greece the 60's and 70's, THIS is the building you chose to display? This was built by the eminent architect Ioannis Vikelas and, to my view, it's a very elegant highrise of its era (1971). We do have other REALLY ugly highrises, like some residential towers in northwest Athens...Of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but seriously man, this is the best highrise in Athens by far...

(For the non Greek readers: no highrises have been built after 1980, due to a silly law that enforced low heights in ALL the country - a world first! This was supposed to be for "environments" reasons - and of course the results were the opposite: short and fat buildings occupy space that could be free and green if tall and thin buildings were built in their place...Hopefully this law will be abolished in the near future...)


----------



## AAL

iDRAFT said:


> I am going to take so much crap from this but here goes, I'm ready...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, it just doesn't do it for me. It's nearly 80 years old and it's still the tallest building in the most powerful city in the most powerful country in the world. The ESB is just so bland and depressing and to tell you the truth, nothing really stands out to me, it just looks like a big boring gray statue. It most definitely isn't the ugliest building, but it's certainly ugly(in my eyes)


I cannot believe you are saying that; it is an emblem of New York, the Unites States and 20th century architecture in general. One of the most emblematic and, if you ask me, one of the most beautiful buildings of the 20th century.


----------



## Quall

iDRAFT said:


> I am going to take so much crap from this but here goes, I'm ready...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, it just doesn't do it for me. It's nearly 80 years old and it's still the tallest building in the most powerful city in the most powerful country in the world. The ESB is just so bland and depressing and to tell you the truth, nothing really stands out to me, it just looks like a big boring gray statue. It most definitely isn't the ugliest building, but it's certainly ugly(in my eyes)


You're not alone. I don't give a shit if it's an icon, I think it's hideous.

It seems many people have troubles digesting this perspective.


----------



## charmedone

TRMD said:


> You're not alone. I don't give a shit if it's an icon, I think it's hideous.
> 
> It seems many people have troubles digesting this perspective.


its amazing in soooo many ways i mean hey to me its a work of art but to you its shit but w/e i mean i think the sears tower is hideous in many ways but yet there are lots of people who think its amazing


----------



## Nneznajka

*Ugly*


----------



## Sentient Seas

building demolisher said:


> the chicago spire is ugly.
> 
> nothing more to talk, ugly. 100% ugly.


..And I 100% agree. Especially for Chicago. Ugly.


----------



## damian89

Hope this monster's won't be build :/

ESB UGLY????????? How the hell can you say something like that?! ESP is one of the best buildings ever build!


----------



## Rizzato

Alpha/S. said:


> A Will Alsop design:


OOOOOOOHHH SWEET GOD what is that??

ESB doesnt belong in this thread. It's so old, and so strong, powerful, and proportioned, I mean just imagine the NYC skyline with a Supertall elephant building where the ESB is now


----------



## Invictus_88

eomer said:


> La Courneuve ("The 4000"): less than 10 km from Paris...but at several light-years from Paris


The lasting legacy of Le Corbusier, I see.


----------



## Jim856796

If you say that the Empire State Building is ugly, then you suck eggs. I think the ESB should be designed to have a lifespan of 105 years.


----------



## iDRAFT

Jim856796 said:


> If you say that the Empire State Building is ugly, then you suck eggs. I think the ESB should be designed to have a lifespan of 105 years.


The ESB was designed already, you're about 78 years late. I also didn't know that buildings could die.


AAL said:


> I cannot believe you are saying that; it is an emblem of New York, the Unites States and 20th century architecture in general. One of the most emblematic and, if you ask me, one of the most beautiful buildings of the 20th century.


Don't get me wrong, I love everything it stands for. I agree completely that it is one of the most important icons of the United States. I do not, however, think it is very nice looking. Although, I have been looking at different pictures of it, and it really depends on the picture. Some pictures make it look nice, others make it look terrible. Even seeing it in person is kind of dull, it doesn't really seem all that tall and mighty like it is said to be.


----------



## Triceratops

Latvian Ministry of Agriculture. Soviet heritage...


----------



## Nneznajka

^^ Nothink special, but definetly *NOT* UGLY ! !!! 
_____________________________________________

*Whit this they spoiled the whole building !!!*



















hno:


----------



## ABC LV

Are you on drugs? How can you compare that soviet box with sun stone?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

It's like 3 buildings crammed together


----------



## Knitemplar

charmedone said:


>


I love this building. Really one of the nicer skyscrapers of NYC. Otherwise everything else in the Big Apple is blockish and rectangular.

There is one buttugly Bldg in SF but I can't find any pics that'll do it the right injustice. It's the Fox Plaza Apartment Tower. Really hideous for such a beautiful city.


----------



## Jim856796

There is also one extremely ugly 28-story residential building in Sao Paulo named the Sao Vito. It may be undergoing a renovation right now.


----------



## Brummyboy92

Triceratops said:


> Latvian Ministry of Agriculture. Soviet heritage...


Reminds me of the swan shopping centre here in brum, thats a terrible building!


----------



## Zorba

AAL said:


> I cannot believe it Zorbas, from all the crap that was built in Greece the 60's and 70's, THIS is the building you chose to display? This was built by the eminent architect Ioannis Vikelas and, to my view, it's a very elegant highrise of its era (1971). We do have other REALLY ugly highrises, like some residential towers in northwest Athens...Of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but seriously man, this is the best highrise in Athens by far...
> 
> (For the non Greek readers: no highrises have been built after 1980, due to a silly law that enforced low heights in ALL the country - a world first! This was supposed to be for "environments" reasons - and of course the results were the opposite: short and fat buildings occupy space that could be free and green if tall and thin buildings were built in their place...Hopefully this law will be abolished in the near future...)


Maybe it's the fact that I had to live next to the thing for a year and it was the first thing I saw every day when I woke up. Although I agree, especially on Mesogeion there are some really ugly ones.


----------



## rgarrison

If you hate the ESB then you must hate a lot of American skyscrapers. Not to mention thousands the buildings it influenced. And shit, it still influences modern designs today all over the world. 

So i guess you think all buildings jare ugly


----------



## charmedone

Knitemplar said:


> I love this building. Really one of the nicer skyscrapers of NYC. Otherwise everything else in the Big Apple is blockish and rectangular.
> 
> There is one buttugly Bldg in SF but I can't find any pics that'll do it the right injustice. It's the Fox Plaza Apartment Tower. Really hideous for such a beautiful city.


i think its maby the name that bugs me more i guess im expcting the building to really look like lipstick


----------



## iDRAFT

rgarrison said:


> If you hate the ESB then you must hate a lot of American skyscrapers. Not to mention thousands the buildings it influenced. And shit, it still influences modern designs today all over the world.
> 
> So i guess you think all buildings jare ugly


I could post all the buildings that I do like and make my post about 4 pages long. It's not that I don't like the design, I just don't like the concrete facade, it looks like a statue not a building.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

louisville's museum plaza. this has gotta' be #1.....


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

Knitemplar said:


> I love this building. Really one of the nicer skyscrapers of NYC. Otherwise everything else in the Big Apple is blockish and rectangular.
> 
> There is one buttugly Bldg in SF but I can't find any pics that'll do it the right injustice. It's the Fox Plaza Apartment Tower. Really hideous for such a beautiful city.


that building looks like snakeskin.......hno:


----------



## Amrafel

rockin'.baltimorean said:


> louisville's museum plaza. this has gotta' be #1.....


I dont think so...its not a perfect building, but still nice


----------



## l'eau

rockin'.baltimorean said:


> louisville's museum plaza. this has gotta' be #1.....


i think it's pretty nice.


----------



## Triceratops

^^ I agree as well, this is really good looking connected towers!!!


----------



## charmedone

l'eau said:


> i think it's pretty nice.


i wanna say its ugly but theres something about it that i like


----------



## NYCboy1212

charmedone said:


> i wanna say its ugly but theres something about it that i like


maybe its just to thick


----------



## frustratedarchitect

It doesnt look ugly to me. But it kinda has an oil rig feel to it.lol


----------



## koolkid

charmedone said:


> i love the freedom tower from its base alll the way to its spire i also like how it cheeats in hight too but it would be nice if new york cut down on useing spires the last one is also not so bad i dont really like the top but it really looks like it belongs in paris


Spires were always a part of New York's skyscrapers and, imo, add alot of character to the city. What would buildings like Chrysler, 40 wall street, General Electric bldg, American International bldg(so on and so forth) be without their spires!? Sure nowadays bldgs such as NY times or to an extent BOA have silly looking spires but it's nothing new for this city to use them. Hopefully, future buildings of NY can incorporate them more harmonously to make the respective tower more attractive and bold rather than the opposite. Tower Verre, anyone?


----------



## koolkid

MDguy said:


> Here's one i can't stand, i think it was very recently completed - Awesome photo though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=156482


Couldn't agree more. It's alot worse in person with that disastrous base it has. I really hope it will someday get the boot.


----------



## Geiselgesell

A lot of ugly stuff from Dubai

Burj Dubai Lake Hotel









Rose Tower


----------



## Inconfidente

Oh my god! These are terrible skyscrapers! hno:


----------



## zee

iDRAFT said:


> I am going to take so much crap from this but here goes, I'm ready...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, it just doesn't do it for me. It's nearly 80 years old and it's still the tallest building in the most powerful city in the most powerful country in the world. The ESB is just so bland and depressing and to tell you the truth, nothing really stands out to me, it just looks like a big boring gray statue. It most definitely isn't the ugliest building, but it's certainly ugly(in my eyes)


agreed!


----------



## NYCboy1212

zee said:


> agreed!


I wonder have you ever seen the ESB besides this one pic


----------



## ChimeraTreviso

*PS3 building*

have you never seen this:nuts:


----------



## oweeyman

^^CRAZY!!


----------



## Energy2003

ps3 Building is not ugly, it´s f***ing cool.

in which city is it ?


----------



## ChimeraTreviso

Energy2003 said:


> ps3 Building is not ugly, it´s f***ing cool.
> 
> in which city is it ?


it's a fake 


the real one is : Bahn Tower, Berlin


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Doesn't really look like the Bahn Tower


----------



## damian89

ChimeraTreviso said:


> have you never seen this:nuts:


:lol:


----------



## south

now i know i'm going to get a lot of crap for saying it, but this one...










ha ha, only joking :lol: -- just my tribute to all the Chicago/NYC posts here.


i've always thought the Harbour Center in Vancouver was an architectural low point in an otherwise beautiful city. looks like half an ugly 70s observation tower wedged into/onto a pretty blah skyscraper. even worse since it's the tallest thing on the skyline.


----------



## johnvill

hehee .. they are really bad looking ..


----------



## MikaGe

Is that PS3 building part of marketing campaign or merely Photoshop?


----------



## sonyan

*I wouldn't say that.*



building demolisher said:


> the chicago spire is ugly.
> 
> nothing more to talk, ugly. 100% ugly.


if you think Chicago spire is ugly, I would say the rest of skyscrapers are uglier.


----------



## backupcoolmen

pretty much every building in Dubai is a piece of sh** they are all ugly buildings, that were approved to make a speedy tall skyline, but while making such a fast UGLY skyline they forgot to take any initiative to think about the buildings' designs, i think Dubai has the most pathetic, artificial, UGLY skyline in the world


----------



## l'eau

Cidade_Branca said:


> I'm agree with you. It's a horrible building.


:applause:

+ 1
i hate twist towers:wallbash:


----------



## the spliff fairy

ok game over guys, Trellick Tower, London

Its so ugly its become iconic (and listed as a protected building).
Once inhabited by crime and poverty its now become prime real estate for yuppies in Notting Hill. 
Believe it or not these flats sell for a $1 million - maybe someone needs to tell them it looks like shit:


----------



## the spliff fairy

and another gem, Guy's Hospital in London, another listed building:










with a new entrance (very nice):








...


...oh and almost forgot, look up

The wing built in the 70s merging seamlessly with the original:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

the spliff fairy said:


> ok game over guys, Trellick Tower, London
> 
> Its so ugly its become iconic (and listed as a protected building).
> Once inhabited by crime and poverty its now become prime real estate for yuppies in Notting Hill.
> Believe it or not these flats sell for a $1 million - maybe someone needs to tell them it looks like shit:


What's a "yuppie" haha


----------



## backupcoolmen

icksburg CPAC


----------



## backupcoolmen

UGLY


----------



## stewartrama

backupcoolmen said:


> UGLY


TOTALY. great minds think alike


----------



## backupcoolmen

stewartrama said:


> TOTALY. great minds think alike


OMG you are awesome, wow i think the burj, is totally ugly, it hurts my eyes to see the tallest building in the world title go to such an ugly building


----------



## ElCrioyo

The chicago spire looks like an erect *****..i hate that building...it fucks up chicago's loop skyline...its so out of place in that 20th century skyline...and then the crazy sh* is that is so close to the waterfront which makes it even more visible!


----------



## ElCrioyo

Burj Dubai is pretty amazing...i guess everybody has different opinions of whats beautiful....the building fits the modern skyline of dubai


----------



## charmedone

backupcoolmen said:


> UGLY


this buidling is not that ugly only probelm with it is that its just tall theres nothing to it its like the sears tower its just tall with really nothing to it nothing that truley stands out other then hight


----------



## backupcoolmen

charmedone said:


> this buidling is not that ugly only probelm with it is that its just tall theres nothing to it its like the sears tower its just tall with really nothing to it nothing that truley stands out other then hight


how about the chrysler building?, it is a supertall, and looks marvelous, it has fantastic beautiful design


----------



## ElCrioyo

iDRAFT said:


> I am going to take so much crap from this but here goes, I'm ready...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, it just doesn't do it for me. It's nearly 80 years old and it's still the tallest building in the most powerful city in the most powerful country in the world. The ESB is just so bland and depressing and to tell you the truth, nothing really stands out to me, it just looks like a big boring gray statue. It most definitely isn't the ugliest building, but it's certainly ugly(in my eyes)


I think the Empire State Building is great and it should stand there as long as the New York Island stands...It represents the impresive growth of the NYC area in the 20th century and it is pure Art Deco...its simply history.

I love walking Down Herald Sq(6th Ave-Broadway) and seeing its impresive figure in the skyline of midtown manhattan...is simply great! I even prefered this building over the Ex-WTC towers


----------



## HD

TalB said:


> This one is not only ugly, but it was built in the way that these federal houses would be spared.


I remember seeing that in DC - I couldn't believe such a thing got approved. not the ugliest building here, but one of the weirdest sights in DC.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Just saw this on "The Future is Now" thread...



skyscrapercity said:


> Myongam Tower, Chungju, South Korea
> 
> Pics from Myonamtower website


I had to rush it here...


----------



## Sentient Seas

I must be one of the few that actually LIKES the "ugly" 60's and 70's boxes.


----------



## erbse

^ Indeed. Go and hide in some muggy boxy cellar!


----------



## south

Sentient Seas said:


> I must be one of the few that actually LIKES the "ugly" 60's and 70's boxes.


i agree up to a point; some of them have their charm.
but then again, i like Le Corbusier's buildings too...


----------



## Skyscrapers 2009

MDguy said:


> The More I look at this building them more it makes me want to yell at the architect.his degree is probably from a crappy community college :gaah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2560547205/
> 
> ...fuckin eh hno:


Someone is going to say I'm out of my mind but I like that building, which its name is the William Beaver House, maybe because of its color, I don't know. But I still think it's the oddest building in NYC when it comes to cladding.


----------



## Iluminat

It would look better in Rotterdam I guess :dunno:


----------



## skyscraper100

trump world tower
looks like a big black box and its ugly for me.








and it is built in 2001!


----------



## $OL!D $NAK3

ZimasterX said:


> I bet nobody can beat this one. :baeh3:
> 
> Ministry of Interrogation, Moscow :cheers:


man that building suckSS!!!


----------



## krzewi

wow ^^ NIICE:lol:


----------



## jay_90_08

south said:


> i agree up to a point; some of them have their charm.
> but then again, i like Le Corbusier's buildings too...


I agree!!!
there is a exhibiton of his painting, sketches and models in my hometown (Liverpool)

have a look in the liverpool forum --http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=380
add sumthing n'all


----------



## damian89

skyscraper100 said:


> trump world tower
> looks like a big black box and its ugly for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is built in 2001!


This is very simple but not so ugly. It's better than Freedom Tower for me


----------



## MDguy

Freedom tower isn't built yet so how could it be better than a non existing structure?


----------



## dubart

south said:


> WTC were buildings you had to see with your own eyes to appreciate. while they weren't pretty, watching a sunrise over Manhattan from NJ with those two giants finishing the picture was something to behold, trust me.


I agree. Really miss them.

But this one, in my opinion, is terrible :bash: ATT - Sarajevo


----------



## .baby gurl.

charmedone said:


> heres a good example of ugly buildings
> 
> chicago spire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 south street this porbley wont get buildtthank god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown Las Vegas this also might not get built as well i dont think it looks so great and its to big for las vegas
> idd add a pic but i cant seem to find any
> 
> u can also post buidling that are already built or ones that are going to be built



Honestly I don't find these ugly at all, especially the first one. I think it looks amazing.


----------



## NeoPolak

Very ugly:


----------



## nygirl

^^ Hate to say it but its growing on me quickly.


----------



## NeoPolak

nygirl said:


> ^^ Hate to say it but its growing on me quickly.


Yes, it's weird, but that's what happened to me. First I liked it, then I hated it, now I'm not sure...:nuts:


----------



## Triceratops

IMO all highrises that look boxy are disgusting!


----------



## serdar samanlı1

Ritz-Carlton in Istanbul is the ugliest skyscraper


----------



## Iluminat

NeoPolak said:


> Yes, it's weird, but that's what happened to me. First I liked it, then I hated it, now I'm not sure...:nuts:


It's quite nice unlike this one:


----------



## NeoPolak

^^You're right. It reminds me of buildings from Russia or Istanbul. Not my style. hno:


----------



## charmedone

heres an ugly one from Salt Lake City


----------



## Iluminat

looks powerfull.I like it.


----------



## skyscraper100

meralco building, manila, philippines
its looks old and its ugly


----------



## romanyo

... If that buidings are ugly for you... you'll die when you see this "thing"...

It's (incredibly) the national library of Argentina, in Buenos Aires... 

There are lots of nice buildings in Buenos Aires!! It MUST be destroyed!


----------



## the spliff fairy

I rather like that Meralco Manila building


----------



## MikaGe

Jakarta has plenty crap with similar style with that Manila ones...mostly government's building. Like their work, they never progress...


----------



## Eric Offereins

skyscraper100 said:


> meralco building, manila, philippines
> its looks old and its ugly


It doesn't look so bad at all, but the antenna on top is a true eyesore.


----------



## Valmont_Ryddle

There never has and there never will be a building as horrible as this one:










I know is not a skycraper but I believe it's uglier than any skycraper ever built...


----------



## D.D.

those from panama are very ugly uke: the only thing that compliments them is the height, but the design is hideous.


----------



## MDguy

arac said:


> pics from flickr and http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584851
> 
> Many people hate it, especially because the window blinds and curtains don`t match, the air conditioners, the facade is begging for some maintenance, and besides it`s not really located in the best place.
> 
> Well, but after all, I like it (and compared with the aberrations shown here it`s not bad at all)


looks like the UN!


----------



## Guaporense

*With the same "spirit" as the monstrosities in panama city*

Dubai too has a loot of monstrosities:


----------



## bongo

Valmont_Ryddle said:


> There never has and there never will be a building as horrible as this one:
> 
> I know is not a skycraper but I believe it's uglier than any skycraper ever built...


What is this ... and where is this :nuts:?????


----------



## Ramses

..


----------



## Rhodium45

Guaporense said:


> Dubai too has a loot of monstrosities:


Are you OK???


----------



## PuroTequila

*Agreed...*



rocky said:


> Torre velasca, milan


That's what I called UGLY, the others not so bad


----------



## PuroTequila

Alpha/S. said:


> Kaden Tower, Louisville:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Will Alsop design:


I think that's the worst! what were they thinking???


----------



## Guaporense

Rhodium45 said:


> Are you OK???


I don't understand why people like Dubai's skyscrapers. They look unnatural and fake. Burj Al Arab is one of the worst, simply because it doesn't look like a real building, more like some abstract sculpture. 

Also, I kile skyscrapers that are tall and look tall, the Burj Al Arab doesn't look tall... You cannot tell its size from photos...


----------



## _joro

Guaporense said:


> Dubai too has a loot of monstrosities:


I too dislike many of dubai skyscrapers like this one and those that surrounds it^^. Although I can't understand what ugly you see in Burj Al Arab. But its a matter of personal opinion I guess.


----------



## Rizzato

Oh man, I dont hate many buildings, but that one in Dubai ^^ realy just makes me cringe. Its got no style. I hate how it comes to a little round top. and I really dislike the spike on top...at least put the spike IN THE MIDDLE of the ugly round top. Damn.


----------



## skyscraper100

Guaporense said:


> I don't understand why people like Dubai's skyscrapers. They look unnatural and fake. Burj Al Arab is one of the worst, simply because it doesn't look like a real building, more like some abstract sculpture.
> 
> Also, I kile skyscrapers that are tall and look tall, the Burj Al Arab doesn't look tall... You cannot tell its size from photos...


:nuts: :nuts:


----------



## dingyunyang179

charmedone said:


> heres a good example of ugly buildings
> 
> chicago spire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 south street this porbley wont get buildtthank god


not bad


----------



## Rhodium45

Guaporense said:


> I don't understand why people like Dubai's skyscrapers. They look unnatural and fake. Burj Al Arab is one of the worst, simply because it doesn't look like a real building, more like some abstract sculpture.
> 
> Also, I kile skyscrapers that are tall and look tall, the Burj Al Arab doesn't look tall... You cannot tell its size from photos...


Hm...I agree Every man to his taste


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

yeah man i need to agree with ya...
dubai really looks kind of fake..
but the way they are doing all this constructions makes people like dubai...
almost all the people are tired to see just the same kind of buildings.. all straight... tall... people wanna see more movement on them ,, got me?


----------



## Astralis

Valmont_Ryddle said:


> There never has and there never will be a building as horrible as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know is not a skycraper but I believe it's uglier than any skycraper ever built...


Actually I find this rather interesting. BTW these Dubai buildings are top notch, especially Burj al Arab.


----------



## craperskys

i really love this one here.










a real design masterpiece. :applause:


----------



## Burden

In my town, Thank-god Towers are being imposed around it, this was taken years ago, Looks like a tampon dispenser.


----------



## redstone

Singapore's Pearlbank Apartments, the verticle Unite'd Habitation. It was recently repainted in peach colour. :bash:









150 Cecil Street, with its weird facade.


----------



## neckbang

craperskys said:


> i really love this one here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a real design masterpiece. :applause:



it's the "Henninger Turm" in Frankfurt am Main.
a grain storage silo...









picture is from wiki


----------



## Quall

Burden said:


> In my town, Thank-god Towers are being imposed around it, this was taken years ago, Looks like a tampon dispenser.


I don't mind the Sugar Shaker, but I admit it's a very strange design.


----------



## Iluminat

It's not ugly but quite unique:yes:


----------



## _joro

neckbang said:


> it's the "Henninger Turm" in Frankfurt am Main.
> a grain storage silo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture is from wiki


didn't expect such ugliness in Frankfurt hno:


----------



## craperskys

neckbang said:


> it's the "Henninger Turm" in Frankfurt am Main.
> a grain storage silo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture is from wiki


yeah i now, very ugly, or in other (german) words: *"hässlich und fremdkörper zugleich"* (like an ugly foreign substance)


----------



## Triceratops

dunno if that grain storage silo can be called a "skyscarper", but it definately is the worst structure in Frankfurt-am-Main!


----------



## skyscraper100

the ugly pyramid


----------



## _joro

^^Never liked this building. Looks really really strange to me


----------



## Pinkie

In that picture it looks ugly, and so does that beast to the left of it.


----------



## MDguy

Niagara Falls, NY









http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2005/12/31/nyregion/31buffalo.1.ready.html


----------



## charmedone

skyscraper100 said:


> the ugly pyramid



i always loved that building i say its the best thing to come out of the 1970's


----------



## princeofseoul

The worse midrise/highrise buildings I've seen are in the Tokyo Institute of Technology Suzukakedai campus. Not just for the shape, but for the texture as well.









Pictures of Suzukakedai, Yokohama Neighborhoods, 2007.
View picture in 1024x768 pixels. View Suzukakedai on map.









It's a concentration camp.. No.. It's the Tokyo Institute of Technology. And they wonder why this campus has the highest suicide rate in Japan. Pictures of Suzukakedai, Yokohama Neighborhoods, 2007.
View picture in 952x724 pixels. View Suzukakedai on map.










Closeup. Pictures of Suzukakedai, Yokohama Neighborhoods, 2007.
View picture in 784x765 pixels. View Suzukakedai on map.


----------



## l'eau

skyscraper100 said:


> the ugly pyramid


well, ok it's not that beautiful but not that ugly too:nono:


----------



## Benonie

DAMN I m good said:


> here are some more ugly towers from brussels ...
> this one has been destroyed:banana:


This is one oft the nicest modernistic buildings ever built in Brussels. It was a real multifunctional pearl those days.
Of course they didn't renovate it in its original state. They destroyed it to built a higher but boring bank-office....


----------



## Origin9

Sultan Salahuddin Abdul Aziz Mosque in Selangor Malaysia
I don't really think its ugly per se, but that it looks cheesy. 
I'd call it Walt Disney Mosque!
I could see someone strapping a pair of giant Mickey Mouse ears on it!


----------



## Origin9

This is the rendering of the future Abraj Al Bait Towers, aesthetically its not ugly at all. Unless you consider where they are building this edifice: Mecca. Yes the holiest city in the world to the world's second largest religion is getting a fancy new skyscraper hotel for pilgrims of the Haj.
I feel offended by this, I'm not even a Muslim!
Mecca is a place of reverence for Mohammed, and relinquishing worldly desires to better connect with one's faith. Hajji, those who attend the pilgrimage (which is to be taken by every Muslim at least once in their lives) wears austere white clothing ( basically simple robes) and walk along the pilgrimage way by foot (all very tradition-based and humble to God).
I don't know how they can get away with this insult (at least in my eyes). It seems like an invasion by the capitalism and materialism that is shunned by many Muslims.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Origin9 said:


>


uke:
Looks like a bunker!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Origin9 said:


> Sultan Salahuddin Abdul Aziz Mosque in Selangor Malaysia
> I don't really think its ugly per se, but that it looks cheesy.
> I'd call it Walt Disney Mosque!
> I could see someone strapping a pair of giant Mickey Mouse ears on it!


I like this


----------



## Origin9

Iluminat said:


> It's Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw I wonder were you got this picture it's obviosly old (from the '70 ?)
> Now it look's a bit different :


First of all, I don't agree with you that this is uglt, and The first one IS the Moscow University Building while the second is the Palace of Culture in Warsaw. The reason why they look so similar is that they share the same architect. In fact, their are Six other skyscrapers around Moscow known together as the Seven Sisters


----------



## Apteryx

^^ ugly? Are wonderful, I got the possibility to stay in the ukraina hotel in moscow i loved it


----------



## Nneznajka

^^ Nop it's in Poland ! :cheers:


----------



## Apteryx

I know i was answering to Origin9 about the 7 sisters


----------



## Origin9

Nneznajka said:


> ^^ Nop it's in Poland ! :cheers:


The "Seven Sisters" are located in Moscow, and the include Moscow University. I do know that the Palace of Culture is in Poland, thus I said it is in Warsaw. There are other buildings in this style as well in cities of the former Soviet Union and its puppet states. In fact, an "eighth sister" was imagined to be built to be one of the tallest buildings in the world at the time, but, like the similarly ill-fated "Palace of the Soviets" the project never came to fruition because the Soviets didn't have enough money (or they actually thought to use the money wisely for once)








"Eighth Sister" (never built)

There has been a building that is a sort of "eighth sister" which was built in 2001 in post-Soviet Moscow. This is the Triumph Palace which I DO think is very ugly:


----------



## skyscraper100

for me triumph palace is very beatiful


----------



## skyscraper100

the design of this building is not so ugly but the rusting crown makes it horrible.

BSA towers, ortigas center. pasig, philippines









from http://phrealestate.net/2008/06/27/mandaluyong-and-pasig-city-skyscrapers-june-11-2008/


----------



## Origin9

M2 Building in Tokyo, Sooooo many things are wrong with this one!


----------



## Origin9

This is a "green" building, so its not so bad for the environment in theory.
The grass near the building has suffered, however, as it has dissolved from the vomit acid from pedestrians passing by. :lol:


----------



## qymekkam

half of the pics on here arent even ugly


----------



## hybridy

Suburban garbage with bronze colored mirrored glass-Southfield Town Center-MI









Urban Fortress-Detroit's Renaissance Center-no such renaissance


----------



## qymekkam




----------



## skyscraper100

^^ i find it interesting


----------



## qymekkam

maybe i should find an uglier view


----------



## Welsh American

Cardiff


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Triceratops said:


> ^^ now that's an ugly box!! should be among the leaders here!


humm.. I find it so elegant and beautiful!!


----------



## Luis Indepels

Elvenking said:


> Now that's something:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Łucka City, Warsaw's ugliest skyscraper. 120m, completed 2004.
> hno:


2004 ? Looks like junk from the sixties.


----------



## Luis Indepels

tj_alan90alan said:


> From Buenos Aires Argentina with Love.. :lol:
> 
> The Ugly leparc puerto madero x3 ..


What is wrong with this? Only reshape the top and you have an elegant building...


----------



## Luis Indepels

rorororororo said:


> ДАЛБОЁБЫ КОСОРЫЛЫЕ, МУДАЧЬЕ АМЕРИКОСКОЕ :bash:.
> В ТОПКУ ЧМЫРЯГИ ХУЕБЛЯДСКИЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What is wrong with this fella?

What is the hack all about?


----------



## Luis Indepels

Benonie said:


> This is one oft the nicest modernistic buildings ever built in Brussels. It was a real multifunctional pearl those days.
> Of course they didn't renovate it in its original state. They destroyed it to built a higher but boring bank-office....


You mean they demolished it. Destroyed is bringing it down with artillery or bombs delibarately.


----------



## Luis Indepels

edit


----------



## Luis Indepels

Oh?! said:


> Some pics of lowscrapers in Torremolinos (Spain), a small town (aprox. 60.000 inhabitants) near the city of Malaga.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.


I only see sheer beauty in this. Now I know where MVRDV got inspired...


----------



## JoseRodolfo

^^ I liked that too!


----------



## VicFontaine

_Barca_ said:


> This is a thread for ugly skyscrapers, not about the skyscrapers that you don't like. How there are people that call ugly, buildings like Sears Tower, Spire, Agbar, Swiss Re... Why there are so many crazy people?


*damn right!* Now back to really fucked up buildings!


----------



## ZimasterX

None of these can compete with Soviet-era highrises.

Vernardsky Prospekt









NII Delta

















Hydroproject









Unknown, located in Ekaterinburg


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Luis Indepels said:


> What is wrong with this fella?
> 
> What is the hack all about?


It seem like an invasion from upyachka.ru imageboard. Luckily, a small one.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

ZimasterX said:


> None of these can compete with Soviet-era highrises.
> 
> Vernardsky Prospekt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown, located in Ekaterinburg


:bash: These are good buildings.


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Gamma-Hamster said:


> :bash: These are good buildings.


For sure! I agree.


----------



## Elvenking

Yes, not bad, quite interesting, but untidy


----------



## Luis Indepels

ZimasterX said:


> None of these can compete with Soviet-era highrises.
> 
> Vernardsky Prospekt


:applause::applause:

Soviet doesn't imply it's pure junk...


----------



## ReiAyanami

Those Soviet monoliths have a very strange, otherworldly appeal, and I'm sure movies and electronic games have played their part. So I kinda like em :happy:


----------



## Iluminat

Luis Indepels said:


> 2004 ? Looks like junk from the sixties.


more like early '90


----------



## rychlik

AmericanSkyscraper22 said:


> dancing building in pargue......so ugly


I like this building 

A Gehry design I think.


----------



## rychlik

Benonie said:


> I took a picture of this beauty, last month in Warsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a little oldie in the same city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate the recladding of this hotel in Warsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I must admit, I liked the city and most of the skyscrapers a lot!


The Novotel isn't bad.


----------



## william of waco

(wiki)


ArchiTennis said:


> This is a beautiful masterpiece!


Can someone PLEASE explain to me how this is a masterpiece? As I wrote in another thread, people are probably inclined to praise Gehry simply because he is famous for being a good architect. Whenever I ask an admirer to explain exactly what it is they find so awesome about him I am usually met with a blank stare followed by an equally blank answer, condescending in tone. Something about "curvilinear aesthetics". Uh-huh. 
If a lesser known architect had designed the Dancing House people might not be so reluctant to contain they're criticism. One reason for this hesitance is that Gehry devotees have the tendency of accusing critics of just not getting it. Not getting what? THEY NEVER SAY WHAT! They are also likely to cite a persons lack of "proper" education or professional experience as proof that they are not qualified to judge his work. There are other factors to be considered as well. Have a look at this interesting quote I found on another site(The Knickerblogger):

"_Contracts with Gehry Partners turn out to have clauses gagging public criticism or complaint, so now critics are wondering whether problems are being covered-up at Bilbao and other famous buildings."_

They were alluding to his Stata Centre at M.I.T., which Gehry is being sued for because of leaks, moldy bricks, cracking masonry and bad drains, as well as insufficient design for it's intended purpose. Kind of embarassing, considering all the initial gushing praise heaped upon it. Here is an example by _The Boston Globe _architecture columnist Robert Campbell:

"_The Stata is always going to look unfinished. It also looks as if it's about to collapse. Columns tilt at scary angles. Walls teeter, swerve, and collide in random curves and angles. Materials change wherever you look: brick, mirror-surface steel, brushed aluminum, brightly colored paint, corrugated metal. Everything looks improvised, as if thrown up at the last moment. That's the point. The Stata's appearance is a metaphor for the freedom, daring, and creativity of the research that's supposed to occur inside it."_

Huh?! It's _supposed_ to look like it is unsafe to enter? Wouldn't Mr. Campbell's type of praise normally be interpreted as criticism? 
A metaphor, huh? Honestly, I get more confused the longer I try to figure this thing out.

Can anyone, with college degree or not, kindly elaborate on just what it is I am not understanding? 
Please take me step by step, inch by inch, and explain the appeal.


----------



## MDguy

wow that Prauge one is a disaster


----------



## rychlik

Elvenking said:


> Now that's something:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Łucka City, Warsaw's ugliest skyscraper. 120m, completed 2004.
> hno:


I wouldn't go as far as to call this building ugly. It's plain but at least has some "brightness" to it. The stupid signs also detract from it's appeal. Or maybe it's a bad angle?


----------



## Iluminat

No, it's just ugly.


----------



## butch83

There are ugly buildings in this thread, but generally it shows how ignorant people are in terms of architecture, I've seen some really good designs here and Im not talkin about Gehrys crap in Prague, nor Lucka City in Warsaw


----------



## _Barca_

So what are you talking about?


----------



## Iluminat

butch83 said:


> There are ugly buildings in this thread, but generally it shows how ignorant people are in terms of architecture, I've seen some really good designs here and Im not talkin about Gehrys crap in Prague, nor Lucka City in Warsaw


Honestly I like most buildings posted in this thread...


----------



## butch83

_Barca_ said:


> So what are you talking about?


Bit dirty, still far from being ugly.


SkyscraperSuperman said:


> A couple of fairly unattractive London scrapers:


Not a fan of the one on the right, still even this one is good design.



Fabrega said:


> You must be talking about the brick buildings around the towers because they came up nicely.


some more



tj_alan90alan said:


> From Buenos Aires Argentina with Love.. :lol:
> 
> The Ugly leparc puerto madero x3 ..


This one Id like to see in my city in certain place



Welsh American said:


> Cardiff


Digged just a few pages back



Iluminat said:


> Honestly I like most buildings posted in this thread...


Ive went thru like 15 pages of this thread yet and I have similar conclusions:nuts:


----------



## cardiff

Hey, i love that cardiff one, the grey colour isnt that good but its quite a short tower thats disguised by its great dimentions, heres a better pic





































Its not just a 4 sided box either it has 8 sides and a crown, i think it would be more fair to say it was bland rather than ugly!


----------



## Elvenking

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> A couple of fairly unattractive London scrapers:


lol, that's simmilar to one of Gdańsk skyscrapers  










I don't consider it as ugly though; after removing those awful antennas and renovation it would be nice 
Reminds me this one a little bit:


----------



## Tramfreak

william of waco said:


> Can someone PLEASE explain to me how this is a masterpiece? As I wrote in another thread, people are probably inclined to praise Gehry simply because he is famous for being a good architect. Whenever I ask an admirer to explain exactly what it is they find so awesome about him I am usually met with a blank stare followed by an equally blank answer, condescending in tone. Something about "curvilinear aesthetics". Uh-huh.


Well, I don't really care who designed it but I still regard it as a well designed building. It fits its surroundings well, it's original, and most people praise it because it's the only example of unusual modern architecture in Prague. We also have ugly modern boxes, but these are not even good enough to create controversy. The Dancing House doesn't suffer from any leaks as far as I know, and despite its complicated shape, the building shows qualities like very good insulation. Whether you like it or not is a matter of taste, but I don't see a reason why other people couldn't consider this a masterpiece. 



MDguy said:


> wow that Prauge one is a disaster





AmericanSkyscraper22 said:


> dancing building in pargue......so ugly


Just a tip: Would you mind to spell the name of the city right next time? I believe that you comments and opinions would be much more valid for many forum members.


----------



## _00_deathscar

The Prague one's not bad, and I think Gehry's a pompous dick.


----------



## william of waco

*Tramfreak* wrote:


> I still regard it as a well designed building. It fits its surroundings well, it's original...


How is it well designed? How is it original?
The buildings that _surround_ the Dancing House fit their surroundings well, something that Gehry did not respect enough to take into consideration. His design gives the appearance of trying to muscle its way into the spot, causing it to stand out in stark contrast. In my opinion, whenever an architect is attempting to fit a new building onto an historic sight, the design should conform to the style of architecture already established. Gehry's building seems original because it stands out in a city that is famous for its Baroque/Neo-Baroque prospects, which can be overwhelming to some visitors. When they happen upon a building like the Dancing House it is only natural that its startling contrast will cause them to make a hasty judgment in its favor, simply because it is so unlike Prague. 
Some cities have an ambitious tendency to collect buildings designed by famous architects in the hope that they can establish themselves as progressive. In they're enthusiasm they are more likely to comission an architect who is already well established rather than risk hiring someone who is new to the scene. I wonder if there were other designs considered before the Dancing House was chosen. 



> I think Gehry's a pompous dick





> Contracts with Gehry Partners turn out to have clauses gagging public criticism or complaint...


Sadly, Gehry has made it very clear on numerous occasions that he has nothing but contempt for the publics attitude toward his work. He confirms this by simply ignoring their protests, as if they just don’t know what’s good for them. 



> (Dancing House)...is the only example of unusual modern architecture in Prague.


You missed one:

_The Danube House _by Kohn-Pederson-Fox 

(both images from wiki)


----------



## MDguy

Tramfreak said:


> Just a tip: Would you mind to spell the name of the city right next time? I believe that you comments and opinions would be much more valid for many forum members.


No need to attack just because you don't agree with us.

But thank you, grammar police!

Okay I'll redo it just for you:

wow that Prague one is a disaster


----------



## Quall

AmericanSkyscraper22 said:


> dancing building in pargue......so ugly





MDguy said:


> wow that Prauge one is a disaster


It's *Paurge*. Idiots.


----------



## butch83

^^OMFG

*P R A G U E*

...


----------



## craperskys

rychlik said:


> I like this building


i'll 2nd that.


----------



## william of waco

> Originally Posted by *rychlik *
> I like this building





craperskys said:


> i'll 2nd that.


Please explain why you like this building. I have been asking this same question for a few years now and no one has ever given me a satisfactory answer.
I'm not trying to be an A-hole, I would just like someone to tell me what it is that makes the Dancing House as well as his other buildings so appealing to them.


----------



## craperskys

william of waco said:


> Please explain why you like this building. I have been asking this same question for a few years now and no one has ever given me a satisfactory answer.
> I'm not trying to be an A-hole, I would just like someone to tell me what it is that makes the Dancing House as well as his other buildings so appealing to them.


it's all good, your question is ok.

because it's more a sculpture as then a building, it breaks the monotone structure of the periphery in a creative way.
the "basic idea " is pretty much like the medienhafen in düsseldorf.
but as you know tastes are quintessentially different if it comes to art work.

like with dali or hundertwasser - love it or hate it.


----------



## william of waco

craperskys said:


> ...more a sculpture as then a building, it breaks the monotone structure of the periphery in a creative way.
> the "basic idea " is pretty much like the medienhafen in düsseldorf.
> but as you know tastes are quintessentially different if it comes to art work.
> 
> like with dali or hundertwasser - love it or hate it.


Thank you, craperskys. This is a much better explanation than I have recieved before. But, I have heard others compare his works to sculpture as well and it looks as though I am going to have to live with that. 
Love it or hate it? Not so much hate, I just dont feel the kind of exhilaration I get with works by other architects. I'm a huge fan of Berlage, by the way, and am always somewhat astounded when I hear someone describe his work less than enthusiastically.


----------



## Luis Indepels

william of waco said:


> (wiki)
> 
> 
> Can someone PLEASE explain to me how this is a masterpiece? As I wrote in another thread, people are probably inclined to praise Gehry simply because he is famous for being a good architect. Whenever I ask an admirer to explain exactly what it is they find so awesome about him I am usually met with a blank stare followed by an equally blank answer, condescending in tone. Something about "curvilinear aesthetics". Uh-huh.
> If a lesser known architect had designed the Dancing House people might not be so reluctant to contain they're criticism. One reason for this hesitance is that Gehry devotees have the tendency of accusing critics of just not getting it. Not getting what? THEY NEVER SAY WHAT! They are also likely to cite a persons lack of "proper" education or professional experience as proof that they are not qualified to judge his work. There are other factors to be considered as well. Have a look at this interesting quote I found on another site(The Knickerblogger):
> 
> "_Contracts with Gehry Partners turn out to have clauses gagging public criticism or complaint, so now critics are wondering whether problems are being covered-up at Bilbao and other famous buildings."_
> 
> They were alluding to his Stata Centre at M.I.T., which Gehry is being sued for because of leaks, moldy bricks, cracking masonry and bad drains, as well as insufficient design for it's intended purpose. Kind of embarassing, considering all the initial gushing praise heaped upon it. Here is an example by _The Boston Globe _architecture columnist Robert Campbell:
> 
> "_The Stata is always going to look unfinished. It also looks as if it's about to collapse. Columns tilt at scary angles. Walls teeter, swerve, and collide in random curves and angles. Materials change wherever you look: brick, mirror-surface steel, brushed aluminum, brightly colored paint, corrugated metal. Everything looks improvised, as if thrown up at the last moment. That's the point. The Stata's appearance is a metaphor for the freedom, daring, and creativity of the research that's supposed to occur inside it."_
> 
> Huh?! It's _supposed_ to look like it is unsafe to enter? Wouldn't Mr. Campbell's type of praise normally be interpreted as criticism?
> A metaphor, huh? Honestly, I get more confused the longer I try to figure this thing out.
> 
> Can anyone, with college degree or not, kindly elaborate on just what it is I am not understanding?
> Please take me step by step, inch by inch, and explain the appeal.


Ghery is one trick p(h)ony. 

I hate it when someone combines humour with architecture such as in this case. Architecture is a serious thing. 

You see a building almost crushed by another building, nevertheless, it keeps on standing and survives. Now that's the kind of fun which belongs in Disney Land, behind closed doors or in artificial places like Las Vegas.

What I spacially hate about this building: the pillars where it stands on...

So never combine humour with architecture. You get something childish.


----------



## Shapoor

^^ looks like something an artist would admire rather than a designer or architect.


----------



## PlayasCity

A largely critized scraper in Tijuana, MX... 17-storey high... for many, the ugliest...


----------



## hkjhnttryu

Westin Hotel in New York


----------



## Sid_toronto

my God that is ugly !


----------



## Imperfect Ending

It would look better if the colors were different


----------



## The other Dude

or if it stood in rotterdam ^^


----------



## Discu

Just checked the thread (most of it) for the first time.
Obviously I am quite tolerant about architecture styles - I don't consider half of the shown structures to be ugly.

But there is one (M2 in Tokyo) that really made me feel sick.
Here is a bigger version (view at own risk!):



Source: Flickr


----------



## felipevarig787

erbse said:


> Now I've got a true beauty for you. Probably the most astonishing thang in the entire universe that mankind (?) ever brought to us. Take this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a thread can be never complete without this mention anyway. :yes:



Ow my Goshhh....hno:hno:


----------



## j0zef84

What do you think about this one?!? :lol:
Louisville - Kentucky


----------



## Chipa

Discu said:


> Just checked the thread (most of it) for the first time.
> Obviously I am quite tolerant about architecture styles - I don't consider half of the shown structures to be ugly.
> 
> But there is one (M2 in Tokyo) that really made me feel sick.
> Here is a bigger version (view at own risk!):
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Flickr


Horrible!!!hno::runaway:


----------



## PortoNuts

Braga, Portugal. These ones are so awful.uke:

*56 metres : 19 floors : "Ananás"*












*40 metres : 13 floors : Edifício Granjinhos*


----------



## Harregarre

Discu said:


> Just checked the thread (most of it) for the first time.
> Obviously I am quite tolerant about architecture styles - I don't consider half of the shown structures to be ugly.
> 
> But there is one (M2 in Tokyo) that really made me feel sick.
> Here is a bigger version (view at own risk!):
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Flickr


Dear Lord! This thing was bestowed upon us by Satan himself! :badnews:


----------



## goschio

^
I just don't get that building. Every single element is just wrong. Bizarre. hno:


----------



## zbieraj

Luis Indepels said:


> Ghery is one trick p(h)ony.
> 
> I hate it when someone combines humour with architecture such as in this case. Architecture is a serious thing.
> 
> You see a building almost crushed by another building, nevertheless, it keeps on standing and survives. Now that's the kind of fun which belongs in Disney Land, behind closed doors or in artificial places like Las Vegas.
> 
> What I spacially hate about this building: the pillars where it stands on...
> 
> So never combine humour with architecture. You get something childish.


Sorry but I think that Ghery's building is great because it's a kind of research how you can make deconstructive designs. Architecture is a serious thing but I think that there is a place for buildings which are funny and serious (from a point of architecture) in the same time.

That is ofcourse my opinion...


----------



## Harregarre

Apart from individual ugly skyscrapers, there's also this tendency to put a whole bunch of them together:



































(There are like four of these in a row.)

:wallbash:


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

to me, nothing is more ugly than the Riverside plaza public housing project skyscrapers in Minneapolis:


----------



## j0zef84

:gaah: This one in my opinion is absolutely one the ugliest skyscrapers built in the last years....
hotel Grand Lisboa in Macau.


----------



## ACTUM

wow, that is horrible


----------



## Harregarre

Lol, it looks like some giant lost his pineapple.


----------



## Shezan

Macau one sucks, sorry!


----------



## Benonie

^^ Too ugly to be true !



Harregarre said:


> Hmm, the Novotel in Rotterdam is pretty nice actually. It is white like this one but has a better facade and cladding. I think the aspect that makes the Warszaw one so ugly is the size and arrangement of the windows.


The Rotterdam Novotel is very nice indeed (has to be in the capital of modern architecture ) But I have the impression that the renovation of the Warszaw Novotel was done with a cheap recladding. And the windows are too small, yes.



> What's up with that Hama one? Is it still under construction or did they just run out of money halfway through the project?












This Hama building? I don't know, but they don't really care about architecture and urbanisation over there. It looks pretty old to me. I think you can just hire or buy some office space in the building and finish it yourself.


This concrete beauty in Damascus is empty for years now. It's part of the Bank of Syria or so, but they never finished it because they run out of money.









_(yes, that's my little son over there...)_


----------



## nature's message

The Ryugyong in North Korea.


----------



## Action

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ List some


For example, Taipei 101. You look at an image of it on the internet, be amazed by image, and that's the all there is to the building. A building can not be evaluated by the image alone. 

There is no social need for a building of such a height in Taipei, and it dwarfs the surrounding buildings. It represents materialism and consumerism, and does not seem to express the architect's emotions, therefore feeling souless. 

The obsession with vertical buildings that rises taller and taller is not what architecture is about. Neither is the obsession with having every skyscraper to have a certain proportion and look appealing to the eye on the outside. This school of thought restricts creativity.


----------



## GeoDude

Action said:


> For example, Taipei 101. You look at an image of it on the internet, be amazed by image, and that's the all there is to the building. A building can not be evaluated by the image alone.
> 
> There is no social need for a building of such a height in Taipei, and it dwarfs the surrounding buildings. It represents materialism and consumerism, and does not seem to express the architect's emotions, therefore feeling souless.
> 
> The obsession with vertical buildings that rises taller and taller is not what architecture is about. Neither is the obsession with having every skyscraper to have a certain proportion and look appealing to the eye on the outside. This school of thought restricts creativity.


dude. why are you a member of SKYSCRAPERCITY.com? and besides, haven't you ever heard of urban sprawl and the damages it can cause. the future is up!


----------



## tj_alan90alan

j0zef84 said:


> :gaah: This one in my opinion is absolutely one the ugliest skyscrapers built in the last years....
> hotel Grand Lisboa in Macau.


FIRST PLACE!! :lol: LOL what is THAT!!?? .. hahahaa :banana::nuts:


----------



## MikaGe

It looks like a frozen nuclear blast rather than anything else it's intended to be uke:


----------



## montesky

^^what the architect was thinking. OMG definitely THE most terrible design that I’ve seen in a long time. the worst part is that u r unable to refurbish it due to its shape. I feel sorry for Macau indeed


----------



## kolezlaw

That is Grand Lisboa in Macau by Casino Giant Stanley Ho  
It is very nice at night. Think about the effort and difficulty building this. It is not easy but of course easy for you to say UGLY. You guys are the ugly ones..


----------



## Benonie

Thanks for the information... still I find it ugly. Sorry.


----------



## Rizzato

kolezlaw said:


> You guys are the ugly ones..


what? are you the architect or something? 
of course it looks better at night!!


----------



## Macorules94

Bankwest Tower

It looks even uglier from behind... iehh


----------



## PortoNuts

It's not that bad. No trying to be offensive here, but it looks like a typical Southeast Asian tall building.


----------



## j0zef84

kolezlaw said:


> That is Grand Lisboa in Macau by Casino Giant Stanley Ho
> It is very nice at night. Think about the effort and difficulty building this. It is not easy but of course easy for you to say UGLY. You guys are the ugly ones..




I can' t add anything except ---------> uke:


----------



## MikaGe

Rizzato said:


> what? are you the architect or something?
> of course it looks better at night!!


...because it's less visible


----------



## deepblue01

The building is supposed to have a casino/fun theme to it, hence the design i think. Quite iconic and interesting. I won't think that macau would want to build some elegant and slender office towers like the ones in Shanghai to house casinos.


----------



## taipan101

Wanna see more horrendous buildings? Come here to Abu Dhabi most of the buildings are like made on the same mold with irrelevant details. Poorly scaled and no ample parking space for its tenants.


----------



## Aiacos

kolezlaw said:


> That is Grand Lisboa in Macau by Casino Giant Stanley Ho
> It is very nice at night. Think about the effort and difficulty building this. It is not easy but of course easy for you to say UGLY. You guys are the ugly ones..


Still ugly


----------



## Kenni

shahe said:


> this isnt a skyscraper, but its the ugliest thing in LA!


Oh, I disagree with you.

You might not be old enough, but this is one of the most iconic buildings of it's time. (1960's)
If it was in Downtown L.A. then yes, I would agree with you. But it's at LAX, completely different setting, meaning.

Just like the TWA Terminal at JFK.


----------



## Apteryx

I agree totally iconic, I went to the airport just to see it.


----------



## j0zef84

some jewels from Astana, Kazakhstan. 


astana tower :nuts:









one of the 2 golden towers :shocked:









a pagoda-scraper :lol:









a kind of contemporary stalinian building :uh: 









and finally the pyramid......architect NORMAN FOSTER!! Yes, really him. uke:


----------



## UrbanO!

T3amgeist said:


> Uniklinik Aachen (Hospital)



OMG... is that thing a hospital?

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## butch83

Looks like some surreal, futuristic factory fortress straight out of new terminator movie


----------



## T3amgeist

UrbanO! said:


> OMG... is that thing a hospital?
> 
> :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


Yes, it is! They renovate it at the moment, i dont know how it will look after that.

Btw: its the air conditioning system on the roof


----------



## UrbanO!

It must be cold has Pluto inside... 
The air conditioning system is hideous.


----------



## LoveAgent.

A little bit of Centre Pompidou don't you think? :nuts:


----------



## bobbycuzin

T3amgeist said:


> Uniklinik Aachen (Hospital)


what are these white animals roaming around?


----------



## the spliff fairy

omg that looks fantastic.


----------



## MikaGe

Whoa, the hospital is epic! It's definitely ugly but not an eyesore to meh...instead it is appealing and makes me wanna come inside


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Looks like it would give cancer, not cure it


----------



## NICKKK1995

haha yes that hospital does look utterly disguisting, but theres something about it that makes me want to just step inside.
shouldnt the air conditioning be on the roof !!!! lol


----------



## kartezjo

OMG that's a hospital?! It looks more like a giant crematory to me...


----------



## indosky

ZimasterX said:


> I bet nobody can beat this one. :baeh3:
> 
> Ministry of Interrogation, Moscow :cheers:


yeah it is a toture enough to see this building, they wouldnt have to interrogte me i would tell them everything before i was made to enter that building.


----------



## Marathaman

Macau one is ahead of its time. It'll be considered a masterpiece in a few decades.


----------



## eyrie

I can't find a picture right now but the yamanashi press and broadcasting centre is quite ugly. I don't care if it's supposed to be so important in 20th century architecture http://arts.guardian.co.uk/pictures/image/0,8543,-10505154681,00.html


----------



## Unknownsoldier

Marathaman said:


> Macau one is ahead of its time. It'll be considered a masterpiece in a few decades.


Sorry, but I can't agree with you. That thing in Macau is by far the most horrible kitsch I've ever seen.


----------



## Jim856796

Ministry of Interrogation building has low-budget concrete design. All buildings with concrete exteriors are low budget. Some concrete frames in well-designed skyscrapers are low-budget as well.

The two Parque Central Towers are wrapped around by several blocks of 120-metre 44-story residential towers (one of the towers is a condo-hotel). They were constructed between 1970 and 1972 and they have a low-budget design, too.


----------



## Iluminat

^^It's not concrete 

















perhaps very dirty alluminium... it would be a lot nicer without all this air conditioninghno:


----------



## Luke80

Shmack said:


>


I wish it was to become the supreme leader's palace instead of a hotel. The kind of building Dr. Evil would build.


----------



## WiWiWi

T3amgeist said:


> Uniklinik Aachen (Hospital)


that thing way too ugly to be a hospital..hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Torch

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klinikum_Aachen

This is how it looks inside:









The german Wiki says, that the pattern of the floor could cause migraine.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Iluminat said:


> ^^afaik this style is called "metabolism"
> anyone know whats happening with this hotel:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there were plans to demolish it as well


This was also used in a game..
Transport Tycoon


----------



## Pengui

MikaGe said:


> It still stands...but partly abandoned and the residents have voted for demolition to make way for larger & more practical building.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/07/arts/design/07capsule.html?_r=3&ref=arts&pagewanted=all


Thanks for linking this excellent article.
Here's a pic I took of the building back in April.










It was indeed looking quite decrepit and in urgent need of a serious refurbishment.


----------



## Jim856796

That building is actually an apartment building, not a hotel and there are plans for a new building to be built on the site. All the capsules in the building are replaceable, but I don't think that a building similar to this one in Tokyo will ever be constructed.


----------



## Cyberhead51

punk_oi said:


> sorry if some one already posted this...
> 
> The Burj Dubai


wtf :S the Burj dubai is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Shapoor

^ It's something called taste. Maybe you like it but others find it ugly.



Pengui said:


> Thanks for linking this excellent article.
> Here's a pic I took of the building back in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed looking quite decrepit and in urgent need of a serious refurbishment.


Sad it's going to get demolished. I kinda like it, reminds me of the Lloyds building in London even though they're not similar in shape. I wish someone restored the building...


----------



## Jim856796

The Sillon de Bretagne apartment building in Paris, France may possibly be considered ugly. There should be a plan to renovate the entire building by giving it a new facade and making in a 'green' building.


----------



## Iluminat

^^Isn't it the highest social housing in europe? Anyway it looks quite nice no need to change it much


----------



## muc

Another German hospital that should be mentioned here:
Klinikum Großhadern in Munich


----------



## qymekkam

Shapoor said:


> ^ It's something called taste. Maybe you like it but others find it ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad it's going to get demolished. I kinda like it, reminds me of the Lloyds building in London even though they're not similar in shape. I wish someone restored the building...


very ugly


----------



## Jimmy McShane

The Sony Building, what else could be that ugly (rhetorically because there's nothing)?


----------



## Mary Claire

Maybe this:









and this one:









or this one:









They seems too old and need some repaint.


----------



## Unknownsoldier

^^ The first one is the Genex tower in Belgrade and I love it. I can understand some people would think it is ugly, but this is really a building with an extraordinary design. Its location, being a gate to the city, makes it even more special...


----------



## Jim856796

^^The last skyscraper is in London and that building is deceased.


----------



## Baboulinet

muc said:


> Another German hospital that should be mentioned here:
> Klinikum Großhadern in Munich



i like this building !:cheers:


----------



## Lastresorter

What about this?


----------



## yangkhm

*I feel nothing, it's not so ugly.....*

hno:


----------



## No1_Saint

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> That building looks very fit for Ministry of Interrogation especially in Russia. Call me weird but I don't think this building looks that bad.



Weird. :lol:


----------



## No1_Saint

sapmi said:


> Thanks for the pics. I can't understand why they made it wider in the top and not in the base which is more logical.


It looks like it mimics a medieval fortified tower that were prevalent as strong houses for the princes of Italy. I may be wrong though.


----------



## No1_Saint

Sir Robert Menzie building on the Monash University Campus in Clayton...a South Eastern Suburb of Melbourne Australia. This is particuarly bad as it is the only building amoungst the residential suburbs and can been seen for miles.


----------



## India101

muc said:


> Another German hospital that should be mentioned here:
> Klinikum Großhadern in Munich


That would of been ok if it wasn't for the top.


----------



## ilovecz

OMG. This one is so ugly I can't believe my eyes.



Concrete Stereo said:


> ^^


----------



## parcdesprinces

I don't know if this one has already been posted here :


Paris, la Défense (Tour Nuage 1):










The "Nuage Family" uke: :


----------



## Unknownsoldier

^^
:nono:


----------



## Benonie

hno: Oh please... can somebody tell me that this is just a nightmare....


----------



## dark_shadow1

parcdesprinces said:


> I don't know if this one has already been posted here :
> 
> 
> Paris, la Défense (Tour Nuage 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Nuage Family" uke: :


I hope that the guy who designed that committed suicide soon after these... things were completed.


----------



## parcdesprinces

dark_shadow1 said:


> I hope that the guy who designed that committed suicide soon after these... things were completed.


Nope, but many people want their demolition, since their year of opening :lol: (1977) !!!

A more detailed pic, (hope you like the windows ) :












BTW "Nuage" (nickname of the towers), means cloud...


----------



## JmB & Co.

Awful housing complex.


----------



## Quall

parcdesprinces said:


> I don't know if this one has already been posted here :
> 
> 
> Paris, la Défense (Tour Nuage 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Nuage Family" uke: :


How is this allowed to exist?


----------



## 1ajs

Concrete Stereo said:


> ^^
> 
> I suppose it has an elevator - and perhaps some guys who park and return your car for you.


could be fully automated


----------



## Simulate

SoHype! said:


>


What happened here? It looks like its been gutted by fire?


----------



## Apteryx

it was, one year ago.


----------



## ilovecz

They look like slums.



parcdesprinces said:


> Nope, but many people want their demolition, since their year of opening :lol: (1977) !!!
> 
> A more detailed pic, (hope you like the windows ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW "Nuage" (nickname of the towers), means cloud...


----------



## casinoland




----------



## elculo

casinoland said:


>


Wich one is the ugly one? All of them?


----------



## jimmialli

Those council houses in La Defense are hideous - i would assume that the people who live there would be consuming bucket loads of anti depressants. They should move to the seventh.


----------



## jimmialli

soup or man said:


> Park La Brea in Los Angeles is something I'll never get. I used to live right next to it. While it's really pretty walking around the complex, it's just weird with it's octagon streets and it's 16 (!) nearly identical apartment buildings. It's gigantic.


This La Brea is the pits - literally! Pun intended.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

Heres an ugly one. the Russian embassy to Cuba. located in Havana








i call it the robot building


----------



## hkchan

^ Awful, just plain awful.

I know they're gone, but looks like the plain concrete posts


----------



## Unknownsoldier

That Russian embassy in Havana is a nice piece of Brutalism. I like it a lot actually...


----------



## soup or man

Concrete Stereo said:


> detroit, general motors headquarters


The Rennisance Center wouldn't be so bad if it didn't DOMINATE the Detroit skyline.


----------



## Gherkin

This thread begs the question "are didlos ugly?" 

Surely a 400m ***** is more attractive than 400m of concrete box?


----------



## gooseberry

It depends on the box. I think a clean simple box is better than a *****. Skyscrapers are phallic enough by default. Thank goodness that "Green Bird" didn't get built in London. Was that a joke? I mean, it even has a freaking curve and flares out on the bottom. They should have just put some balls on there while they were at it.


> burj dubai is bland as all **** and it's a crying shame because it's the tallest building in recorded history. its blandness makes it seem like it isn't even that tall.


I've always kind of felt that way about this too. Tall, but ugly. I think the Burj is nicer looking.


----------



## travelbug

I am sorry my web connection is sooo slow at the moment I cannot upload Pictures but please feast your eyes on the Eagle Tower, Cheltenham, UK. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brighton/2520140083/

It is built right in the middle of one of the finest architectural towns in the UK full of regency and Georgian architecture.


----------



## Benonie

^^ 









I agree. It's not thàt ugly, but ugly on thàt place.


----------



## MasterGas

Here is where I used to live in Calgary, CAN at the 26th floor... the views are awesome, but I think the design is preposterous!,and common is dark green!!


----------



## MDguy

Not a skyscraper, but baltimore was recently awarded worlds ugliest building









http://archrecord.construction.com/news/daily/archives/070810mechanic.asp

http://members.virtualtourist.com/vt/t/354


----------



## travelbug

This is the ugliest corner of London, worse than Trellick tower in my opinion


----------



## Uaarkson

Oh hell no. Anyone who posts BD or Sears in this thread should be banned.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

MDguy said:


> Not a skyscraper, but baltimore was recently awarded worlds ugliest building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://archrecord.construction.com/news/daily/archives/070810mechanic.asp
> 
> http://members.virtualtourist.com/vt/t/354


I don't think this would be too bad if it's cleaned up a bit


----------



## jasoiweo

Freedom Tower is ugly as all ****, looks like a narwhal.


----------



## _00_deathscar

The other WTCs (not the old ones, I mean the new ones - WTC2,3,4 whatever) look great, and the Freedom Tower is possibly the ugliest of the bunch, but it's a good looking tower!


----------



## travelbug

I think we should wait and see on the whole development but I can see how you could look at the new tower in isolation and say they missed a trick to build a truly iconic building.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Possibly, but as far as I'm concerned, at least it's an improvement on the original WTCs. 

I think as a whole, the whole new-proposed WTC complex is superb. At least, from what can be seen from the renders.


----------



## MDguy

Here one from Amsterdam 

The building on the right uke:









JKL Fotografie

the white building with slices in it is not exactly attractive either


----------



## Concrete Stereo

^^ the sliced one is by Rafael Viñoly and looks rather well when passing by









The other complex is of Erick van Egeraat - and is absolutely massive and monsterous ... It's quite recently finished. Luckily the top is high enough to go unnoticed from the train (never noticed it anyway), but wow

... this was the rendering


----------



## Conor

Windsor House, Belfast (Ireland's second tallest, 80m)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windsor_House

Tallest from completion in early 60's until 2009. In such a historic attractive part of the city as well. Ruins the area. 











City hospital tower, Belfast (75m) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belfast_City_Hospital

Recently voted one of Northern Ireland's worst Eyesores in a local TV show. 











Divis House, Belfast (65m)

This was Ireland's tallest residential block, until the topping out of another Belfast highrise this year. (Obel)


----------



## liman_drzava

MDguy said:


> Here one from Amsterdam
> 
> The building on the right uke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JKL Fotografie
> 
> the white building with slices in it is not exactly attractive either


For me they both look stunning :dunno: It is amazing how people have different perspectives


----------



## ilovecz

Burj uses the same concept with modern material. It is of course better looking than Willis tower. Willis tower is significant in super tall history but is not aesthetically pleasing at all. Its only acceptable angle is from the side, where the two tallest antennas overlap with each other and it seems to be a small thin box on top of a big thin box. From that angle, it looks tall and sleek. Otherwise it is pure ugly.



gooseberry said:


> It depends on the box. I think a clean simple box is better than a *****. Skyscrapers are phallic enough by default. Thank goodness that "Green Bird" didn't get built in London. Was that a joke? I mean, it even has a freaking curve and flares out on the bottom. They should have just put some balls on there while they were at it.
> 
> I've always kind of felt that way about this too. Tall, but ugly. I think the Burj is nicer looking.


----------



## ilovecz

The taller building next to it is much uglier.



gooseberry said:


> Some people like this thing. I can't imagine why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proportions remind me of a fat stumpy ***** too. It would be a rather painful ***** though.


----------



## ilovecz

These look modern but their idea is quite simple. To create an illusion that they are broken and rundown. Generally I don't like this concept.



liman_drzava said:


> For me they both look stunning :dunno: It is amazing how people have different perspectives


----------



## Concrete Stereo

ilovecz said:


> These look modern but their idea is quite simple. To create an illusion that they are broken and rundown. Generally I don't like this concept.


The Rafael Viñoly tower is not so much about the broken/rundown concept. It's a tower with a staircase carved out, which for me gives a very clean and beautiful effect, which comes down to the ground beautifully.









But the architecture of Erick van Egeraat most certainly is about fragmentation


----------



## Luis Indepels

minneapolis-uptown said:


> Heres an ugly one. the Russian embassy to Cuba. located in Havana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call it the robot building


I'm not ironic: I like this one.


----------



## Luis Indepels

Triceratops said:


> Sweden, Stockholm, Alvik building


Great building...


----------



## zanz3n

Cidade_Branca said:


> Do you want a ugly building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirador in Madrid


look like lego pieces


----------



## zanz3n

This building in Boston is ugly









So is this building that is located near Boston South Station when in person i just can't stand its very ugly and awkward.


----------



## zanz3n

TalB said:


> Sometimes we should not always judge a book by its cover, b/c they might look better on the inside than from the outside.


This is the best quote in the Thread, Two Thumbs up.


----------



## skyscraper100

^^ im sure theres alotta ugly skyscrapers that have nice views and interiors


----------



## WawaY[625]




----------



## Osaka H

gooseberry said:


> Co-Op city in the Bronx uke:


I REALLY like those buildings, gives me a feeling of poverty. I happen to like the looks of it, not living there of course.


----------



## zanz3n

Osaka H said:


> I REALLY like those buildings, gives me a feeling of poverty. I happen to like the looks of it, not living there of course.


must be cheap labor


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

zanz3n said:


> This building in Boston is ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this building that is located near Boston South Station when in person i just can't stand its very ugly and awkward.


Personally, I love Boston City Hall. And before somebody says I haven't seen the brute in person, I have. It's easily one of the best Brutalist buildings I've ever seen.


----------



## Sid_toronto

omg this world is full of ugly buildings.


----------



## Chakazoolu

Cambridge buildings are beautiful, yet in the middle of all its historical buidlings is a 1960's ugliest building ever built....... however perhaps in another 200 years it will be also seen as beautiful


----------



## redstone

Chakazoolu said:


> Cambridge buildings are beautiful, yet in the middle of all its historical buidlings is a 1960's ugliest building ever built....... however perhaps in another 200 years it will be also seen as beautiful


Got a photo?


----------



## Ramses

MDguy said:


> Here one from Amsterdam
> 
> The building on the right uke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JKL Fotografie


Are you kidding? This is 'the Rock', a masterpiece of Erick van Egeraat. It looks like a giant meteorite which just hits the building. I think it is the best building in the entire area.

The lowrise in the middle looks also very nice.


----------



## Ramses

i would like to nominate this new bogeys-coloured masterpiece in Rotterdam. It is almost finished


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## j0zef84

majkelX said:


> London or Ukraine??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Londonhno:


 the Trellick tower...it' s considered one of the greatest examples of brutalist architecture


----------



## viblack

majkelX said:


> I'm sorry ''londoners'' but...this is too much for me...*****...why *****?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUNNY,I LIKE FUN:banana:


haha, somebody give a condom to this or soon every building in the city will be like this! :lol:


----------



## Iluminat

Sid_toronto said:


> omg this world is full of ugly buildings.


and people with no taste


----------



## Benonie

And some people without taste built this ugly Zenith Tower in Brussels last year:



















The white box on top is not a temporary construction...


----------



## datoriprogram

Fortunately a certain company did something quite nice to the building.











And about Burj Dubai...it's not UGLY, but it isn't very good looking either. It's just really really imposing because of it's height. But it does not deserve it's place in this thread IMO.


----------



## MarkusErikssen

On school I saw a video about that commercial, the making off. Really nice how did that.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Is this in Vienna? Cause it looks very familiar to me.


----------



## deranged

datoriprogram said:


> And about Burj Dubai...it's not UGLY, but it isn't very good looking either. It's just really really imposing because of it's height. But it does not deserve it's place in this thread IMO.


I agree. Burj Khalifa and Willis Tower (I hate these new names of theirs) are magnificent buildings, but most of their appeal comes from their height. Otherwise they are quite plain. As opposed to the Chrysler Building, Shanghai World Financial Centre, Empire State Building and Burj al Arab, imo the four most beautiful supertalls.


----------



## LONG_FFM

NMAISTER007 said:


> Is this in Vienna? Cause it looks very familiar to me.


No, it´s in Darmstadt, in the metropolitan area of Frankfurt. It´s called "waldspirale". It is a residental building with restaurant and a bar. From the Bar you have nice view over the Skyline.


----------



## Taller Better

It isn't a skyscraper, though... and this thread is about skyscrapers!


----------



## Stelian

zanz3n said:


> This building in Boston is ugly


looks like bulgarian foreign ministry


----------



## Stelian

Barret said:


> University of Technology, Sydney Building (UTS)


looks like this office building in Sofia


----------



## arzaranh

Taiki24 said:


> That one looks nice to me. Nothing special, but not vomit-inducing.


i agree, there are too many buildings that are far worse.


----------



## the Ludovico center

Dallasbrink said:


> Are you blind? This is one of the most beautiful buildings to ever be built. your crazy man, crazy.


I agree with you Dallas. Rightly or wrongly this thread might lead one to believe that there are a lot of lunatics on skyscrapercity.com. Some of you folks need to explain whether your definition of a beautiful building is nothing more than just a "dime in a dozen" uniform blue-window copycat/ripoff building or a tacky suburban shopping mall.

Anyone who thinks that the elegantly suspended Los Angeles airport entrance "theme building" is ugly should better check a doctor. Not even the "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" excuse can justify such extreme lack of esthetics.

Only very few posters have posted genuinley ugly looking buildings. That duck-head building (apparently that yellow thing is supposed to represent an elephant tusk) is utterly ridiculous. But on the other hand, all it takes to make the building cute is to simply remove the "eye" and the yellow duck-beak "wannabe tusk" and that will turn it into a good looking "m" shaped building.


----------



## Taller Better

Beauty truly is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Heroico

i think it's a nice boxy


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Wangship-Ri Shift in Seoul


----------



## Taiki24

^^

It's so ridiculous that I think I actually like it. Crazy. The neon cross on the church next door is great, too.


----------



## Jim856796

At the Australian Forums, I heard of a plan to reclad the UTS Building. I have lost that thread some time ago, so it may have been abandoned.


----------



## Benonie

Taiki24 said:


> It's so ridiculous that I think I actually like it.


I agree. I wouldn't like it to be built in my city, but in a way it's too weird to be truth... It's not beautiful, but not realy ugly neither.


----------



## sl64

lol @ this thread. 30-50% of the buildings posted have been either nice-looking, somewhat interesting, or else just bland but totally inoffensive modernist buildings. It seems like a lot of people on here have absolutely no appreciation for modernist architecture, and rather prefer today's sci-fi style with a lot of unnecessary futuristic doodads attached. But others seem to be hating on even some nice, inventive newer buildings. A startling lack of taste on display here.

If you're looking for evidence that most people on SSC have absolutely no idea what they're talking about when it comes to architecture, you've found the right thread.


----------



## diskojoe

^^

you are over thinking this thread.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

sl64 said:


> lol @ this thread. 30-50% of the buildings posted have been either nice-looking, somewhat interesting, or else just bland but totally inoffensive modernist buildings. It seems like a lot of people on here have absolutely no appreciation for modernist architecture, and rather prefer today's sci-fi style with a lot of unnecessary futuristic doodads attached. But others seem to be hating on even some nice, inventive newer buildings. A startling lack of taste on display here.
> 
> If you're looking for evidence that most people on SSC have absolutely no idea what they're talking about when it comes to architecture, you've found the right thread.


Yeah.. show me your degree first


----------



## the Ludovico center

sl64 said:


> lol @ this thread. 30-50% of the buildings posted have been either nice-looking, somewhat interesting, or else just bland but totally inoffensive modernist buildings. It seems like a lot of people on here have absolutely no appreciation for modernist architecture, and rather prefer today's sci-fi style with a lot of unnecessary futuristic doodads attached. But others seem to be hating on even some nice, inventive newer buildings. A startling lack of taste on display here.
> 
> If you're looking for evidence that *most people on SSC have absolutely no idea what they're talking about* when it comes to architecture, you've found the right thread.


²

Glad I'm not the only one who's got that exact impression


----------



## Benonie

Sarcasticity said:


> I love NY but this is definitely one of the ugliest buildings, and it looks much worse on the other side of the river.


That's the UN-building... I always loved it!


----------



## dark_shadow1

Sarcasticity said:


> I love NY but this is definitely one of the ugliest buildings, and it looks much worse on the other side of the river.


It's the first skyscraper in the world with modern glass cladding, obviously- it isn't the best one out there.


----------



## Kintoy

iamxeddiex said:


> Grand Lisboa, Macau


I've seen this too. pretty ugly. especially at night hno:


----------



## Sarcasticity

Benonie said:


> That's the UN-building... I always loved it!


The problem I have with it is its cladding. It's not aesthetically pleasing. It's funny when you look at it in pictures it looks nice and the glass looks blue, but in reality it looks green and grimy. I read awhile back that it was supposed to undergo some renovation, don't know what happened


----------



## eddeux

nature's message said:


>


Nah I actually like that, it looks....cubey :lol:


iamxeddiex said:


> Grand Lisboa, Macau


That looks amazing! Does it glow up like a slot machine at night? :banana:


----------



## germantower

Sarcasticity said:


> I love NY but this is definitely one of the ugliest buildings, and it looks much worse on the other side of the river.


The prob. with this one is that it definately needs a renovation. Its cladding looks like crap when seen in person. Pics definately overrates its actual appearance.


----------



## Swarfiga

nature's message said:


>


This would look great Scaled down, In Lego :lol:


----------



## Iluminat

Looks like some re-painted commieblocks... I've seen far worse examples


----------



## Jex7844

*The 'Tour de Bretagne' in Nantes*

Although most of the Nantais hate it (mainly owing to its hideous clad and top), the *Tour de Bretagne* has become iconic over the years in the 'Grand Ouest' (common expression designating the whole north western regions of france). It's 144m tall and was constructed in 1976.The _Tour de Bretagne_ is the one & only skyscraper of the city.


----------



## conning may

i've seen some horrid ones in newark, nj


----------



## induscreed

Another one from the creator of ELEPHANT BUILDING


----------



## Vrooms

^^Looks like a robot!!!:lol:


----------



## shreyansh

lol +1


----------



## Saigongirl

induscreed said:


> Another one from the creator of ELEPHANT BUILDING


It's a cutie!
Not ugly at all
Really funny 
Same with the elephant building :lol:


----------



## lucianmx_2007

One from Bucharest... :rock: :


----------



## Mike____

Zenith tower brussels ... so ugly! it was such a great place for a tall nice skyscraper at the end of the road... then they chose this ugly bastard -_-" 









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fb/Zenith2Brussel.jpg/300px-Zenith2Brussel.jpg









http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g25/g-ron/IMG_0594.jpg


----------



## 863552

Far too many South American to list.


----------



## Concrete Stereo

Unknownsoldier said:


> @ Nibez
> 
> The university library in Pristina is quite extraordinary imo. I like it because it is just too amazing to be true. A lot of people seem to hate it though, especially in Pristina itself...
> 
> btw, the domes refer to the human brain. With that information you might like it a litte more (or even less).


Ah, I've been there, quite accidentally. It defenitely has the charm of crazyness. But it's a hard building - in design and construction. If it wanted to exceed being a crazy gimmick to being 'great architecture' it really should have been more delicate.

btw, it'll get a brother in Birmingham, by Mecanoo Architecten (also a library)


----------



## Gherkin

^^ not really a skyscraper, it's only 9 stories!


----------



## hknmtl

this one coming from turkey


----------



## Spookvlieger

What abot this one in Sydney?


----------



## adschi

^^ :eek2: uke:


----------



## Mike____

^^ wow, heavy!


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^Boxy :nuts:


----------



## masterchivas

joshsam said:


> What abot this one in Sydney?


omg that one is among the ugliest i've seen hno:


----------



## masterchivas

jkng


----------



## sakai

Torg22 said:


> This is the first time i have seen this building. What the hell lol. I must say i kind of like it though, very in your face!


its in macau and its fucking sexy..


----------



## Jim856796

joshsam said:


> What abot this one in Sydney?


Wasn't there any plans for a reclad of that Sydney skyscraper a few years ago?


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ I have absolutely no id...


----------



## adschi

It looks like a really horrible tall multi-storey car-park.


----------



## eddeux

Jim856796 said:


> Wasn't there any plans for a reclad of that Sydney skyscraper a few years ago?


That thing should just be torn down. Spare Sydnieysiders the misery.


----------



## Bez_imena

zagreb


----------



## Evil78

^^
That's sure ugly, but you can't call a 18 stories high apartment building a *skyscraper*.:nuts:


----------



## we_shine

Ramses said:


> i would like to nominate this new bogeys-coloured masterpiece in Rotterdam. It is almost finished


Come on, that is fantastic! What exactly is ugly that you see in this picture?




> Originally Posted by sl64
> lol @ this thread. 30-50% of the buildings posted have been either nice-looking, somewhat interesting, or else just bland but totally inoffensive modernist buildings. It seems like a lot of people on here have absolutely no appreciation for modernist architecture, and rather prefer today's sci-fi style with a lot of unnecessary futuristic doodads attached. But others seem to be hating on even some nice, inventive newer buildings. A startling lack of taste on display here.
> 
> If you're looking for evidence that most people on SSC have absolutely no idea what they're talking about when it comes to architecture, you've found the right thread.


True, however I'm truly surprised, I didn't think it's going to be like that.


Anyways, I went back to page number 55 and I haven't found these towers so let me post three ugly skyscrapers:

The first one is from Moscow and depicts the classic ugliness for me, Scarlet Sails.









Luckily Moscow City doesn't look like that. That would have been a disaster.

Two ugly towers from Warsaw:

*Lucka City * also called " a giant wardrobe"








Luckily there is another tower which will be adjoined to the wardrobe and will cover it at least from one side:









Anyways the giant wardrobe dominates the area where it is located.

*Reform Plaza / Millenium Plaza * called "toi toi" or "Turkish revenge"


----------



## ScraperDude

Taller said:


> _"Flatiron"_ buildings are throughout the world, and not unique to New York. We have one here in Toronto built well before the one in New York. Believe it or not, _the shape of flatiron buildings is a result of the small triangular lots they are constructed on_, not from any desire to design a building to look like a household object.
> And I am not sure I would classify the buildings of the same era of the Flatiron as bland and boring, but to each their own. :dunno:


Agree! There not just in NYC. We have a flatiron building in my hometown in Kentucky population 6,500 it's 3 stories tall. A lot of mountain towns have them due to narrow terrain and small lots.


----------



## Utopian

*Kowloon Walled City, Hong Kong (demolished 1993/1994)*


Unfortunately not in existence anymore... So damn ugly and creepy, it's fascinating!
The "building" was not really a skyscraper, but more like 69 skyskrapers joined together in a 6.5 acre urban madness. It contained numerous (illegal) factories and at it's peak, 33.000 people lived in this Leviathan of Ugliness. (Cross section of the building)














































However (as I said: unfortunately, because it's so very fascinating), it's not a contender to the Grand Prize of ugliest tall building anymore, because nowadays the place where this Megalopolic Madness was situated is just a plain city park.


----------



## Spookvlieger

What i don't get with is: Did these people jus started building very floor sepperately? Like some famely builds one floor and the other famely goes on top. Its looks structurairly not sound at all...


----------



## Utopian

joshsam said:


> What i don't get with is: Did these people jus started building very floor sepperately? Like some famely builds one floor and the other famely goes on top. Its looks structurairly not sound at all...


Indeed, you're right it wasn't structurally sound at all... When you walked through the covered streets of the complex, there would be waterfalls along the walls. 

But I think they didn't build all floors seperately; the Hong Kong mafia just built a couple of levels when the need for more (illegal) appartments and shops grew; after a while those weren't sufficient anymore, so they put yet another 5 or 6 floors on top of the roofs.

Interesting fact: the city started out as an old fortress, and inside the built up city, the old fortress streets were still used. Some (eventually completely dark built-in) streets even had names like: "Clear Sky Street"! Ancient canons, dating back a hundred years to the fortress times, were still visible in the streets, which by 1990 were covered in dead rats, garbage, open sewers and homeless people.


----------



## BetaMaxx11

Was there any attempts to salvage the old fortress or was all of it gone and ruined before they tore it down?


----------



## Taller Better

What is shocking is that fire never swept it away!
So, how many interior staircases were there?


----------



## ChitownCity

^actually the one on the left is pretty cool... I don't know what kind of drugs the people that fund these ***** projects be on....


----------



## Taller Better

Leggo kitsch


----------



## shelterbcn

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> 3 ugly ones next to each other
> exspecially the condom with the spire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.asergeev.com/pictures/archives/2010/841/jpeg/08.jpg


Awesome and Beautiful!


----------



## Mike____

^^I like the 2 at the left!


----------



## MDguy

The one at the far left looks very interesting. The other two are hideous.


----------



## smarne

pratchett_fanny said:


> wow, it is not beautiful...i see nothing in this building(


strange building:nuts:


----------



## xXFallenXx

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> 3 ugly ones next to each other
> exspecially the condom with the spire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.asergeev.com/pictures/archives/2010/841/jpeg/08.jpg


I like all 3. :dunno:


----------



## Dukecz

Fail


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ Wait what??? has there been a nuclear war?


----------



## Dukecz

joshsam said:


> ^^ Wait what??? has there been a nuclear war?


are you kidding me? when in this place be a nuclear war..this bullshit would go down completely i think :lol:
i think one gay with good shovel ruin this too:lol:










this shit is in RUSSIA ..


----------



## Rizzato

That thing is awesome. It look like a project some guy worked on in secret for many years


----------



## Woonsocket54

Dukecz said:


> i think one gay with good shovel ruin this too:lol:


a heterosexual cannot destroy this building, not even with a shovel :banana:


----------



## dfwcre8tive

joshsam said:


> I've seen uglier but it's still bad
> 
> This one is in jakarta


Is that the Paul Rudolph building? I think it's pretty cool!

http://paulrudolph.blogspot.com/2009/07/dharmala-neighbors-say-back-at-you.html


----------



## alekssa1

Dukecz said:


>


Sutyagin house was a wooden house in Arkhangelsk, Russia (13 stories, 38 m, 1992 — 2008).
It was demolished in 2009 according to court order (due to hazard of fire)


----------



## nicko_viteh

This one has been built in Santa Fe, Argentina. Courtesy (not really) of Argentines Ugliest Buildings thread.



Diegote said:


>


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ looks like radom prefab container buildings stacked upon each other, the kind used on construction sites hno:


----------



## arzaranh

^^sorry but that one looks really interesting -far from beautiful, i know, but i'm having a hard time disliking it


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^The Dutch did it better....

Housing out of old shipping containers:









http://www.inhabitat.com/wp-content/uploads/keetwonen2.jpg


----------



## Concrete Stereo

^^
New shipping containers actually. Mostly for student housing on temporary locations. Reason for the containers is the moveability. 

The houses are quite nice, but - given the standard height of shipping containers (2,59) - I've always wondered whether they are lower than the official minimum height of 2,60

These ones too are in fact containers (temporary student housing, Westerpark, Amsterdam)


----------



## htpwn

Dukecz said:


> Fail


I laughed. What the hell was this thing supposed to be anyways?



Concrete Stereo said:


> These ones too are in fact containers (temporary student housing, Westerpark, Amsterdam)


That is ingenious.


----------



## Xusein

Not really a skyscraper, but I just discovered this building, the Trellick Tower in London, and I think it's one of the ugliest high rises I've ever seen.


----------



## Kensingtonian

ugly skyscrapers? Toronto has more than a few of those...


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ Trellick tower is not ugly at all, and Btw the appartments indise that building are not for the casual person...
*If restored in origional state, both Trellick tower and Genex towerr are masterpieces of the brutalist architecture!*

*
Genex Tower:*


----------



## Xusein

Genex tower is even uglier, IMO. Brutalism was the dark ages of architecture.


----------



## Iluminat

^^It's one of the most interesting styles


----------



## Kulla

Genex tower must be the ugliest one on this entire thread.


----------



## Spookvlieger

I don't consider it ugly, but most of these brutalist towers need restauration:
*This one was torn down in Brussels:*

*Martini Tower:*









http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g92/Benonie/Brussel/maquettemartini.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3518/3300076078_4a1ec96224.jpg


----------



## Kulla

^^ Wow! What a shame. I actually like that one a lot.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Kulla said:


> Genex tower must be the ugliest one on this entire thread.


It's not...

this is ugly:









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2093/2236844489_d0530c9565.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

The martini tower was replaced by this glass box hno:









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2454/3985409174_c693037726.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

Btw: These 3 towers are million dollar appartments in Londen 









http://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/default.jpg


----------



## Manitopiaaa

joshsam said:


> The martini tower was replaced by this glass box hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2454/3985409174_c693037726.jpg


Those glass towers are 1000X better than the Martini Tower


----------



## Kulla

joshsam said:


> It's not...
> 
> this is ugly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2093/2236844489_d0530c9565.jpg


Ok! Well i have to admit i am shocked you have found something even more uglier than the Genex tower, but still the Genex tower is for sure in the top 5 list of the most ugliest skyscrapers.At least in my opinion.


----------



## eddeux

Manitopiaaa said:


> Those glass towers are 1000X better than the Martini Tower


 The glass towers aren't that bad, but martini looked perfectly fine, imo.


Xusein said:


> Genex tower is even uglier, IMO. Brutalism was the dark ages of architecture.


Wait till the next century, brutal glass towers twice the size of Burj Khalifa. :smug:


----------



## Xusein

^^ Excuse me while I puke...



joshsam said:


> It's not...
> 
> this is ugly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2093/2236844489_d0530c9565.jpg


I've been there. :lol: Those are the Cedar-Riverside towers in Minneapolis. Quite horrific exterior wise, but an interesting place inside. 

Probably someone else said it, but I honestly hate Boston's city hall. Ironic because Boston is a architectural giant. 










Looks like a square more appropriate in a former communist country. Not a skyscraper, I know...but I just wanted to show much I hate Brutalism. :devil:


----------



## bongo

joshsam said:


> Btw: These 3 towers are million dollar appartments in Londen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/default.jpg


Yeah, because you can't see tehe towers itself :lol:


----------



## eddeux

Xusein said:


> Probably someone else said it, but I honestly hate Boston's city hall. Ironic because Boston is a architectural giant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a square more appropriate in a former communist country. Not a skyscraper, I know...but I just wanted to show much I hate Brutalism. :devil:


Looks like a tacky bomb shelter.


----------



## dark_shadow1

Xusein said:


> Looks like a square more appropriate in a former communist country. Not a skyscraper, I know...but I just wanted to show much I hate Brutalism. :devil:


Some brutalist structures aren't this bad:


----------



## Kulla

Wrong thread.....


----------



## elculo

Fernmeldeturm Großer Feldberg


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ I hope that's just a radio control tower?


----------



## elculo

yes, it is. it stands on a mountain close to Frankfurt, you can see it on this picture in the background:










but it is a popular destination for excursiones too...


----------



## SO143

This one is ugly as hell


Cyril said:


>


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Holy **** this shit is awesome! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Mike____

SO143 said:


> This one is ugly as hell


No it aint ugly!


----------



## deckard_6

Wait a few months and then we can have a possible winner in Benidorm, Spain.

That is currently u/c.




























http://urbanity.blogsome.com/2008/05/12/residencial-in-tempo-benidorm-perez-guerras-ingenieros-arquitectos-asociados/

Terrible!


----------



## Concrete Stereo

Yeah, that's horrible.

Though, one could say I fits the context. It can hardly make the city look any worse.


----------



## fozzy

YUK YUK !!!!! Benidorm is full of shite like that.


----------



## chibetogdl

whole benidorm is ugly as hell


----------



## Botswana

Well, Benidorm is already one of the ugliest cities in Europe, it's not like it will ruin anything.


----------



## deckard_6

Well, I guess you're right, Benidorm is not a beautiful city at all but has some advantages: it concentrates so much people in summer in a rather small piece of land that allows the area arround to suffer less tourist pressure, which enables these other areas to be better conserved.

But yes, the building is horrible! I would rather leave it as it is now.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bicmint/


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ I agree, put some nice crown on it and a good cladding and you could still have some nice twins...


----------



## RKC

joshsam said:


> ^^ Trellick tower is not ugly at all, and Btw the appartments indise that building are not for the casual person...
> *If restored in origional state, both Trellick tower and Genex towerr are masterpieces of the brutalist architecture!*
> 
> *
> Genex Tower:*


i agree, its great! and it's in belgrade to avoid confusion


----------



## eddeux

joshsam said:


> ^^ I agree, put some nice crown on it and a good cladding and you could still have some nice twins...


 +1, I've seen far worse than that.


----------



## CxIxMaN

A GOOD way to ruin a heritage city

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=63349447#post63349447


----------



## Concrete Stereo

furtunately these kind of things are exactly what they seem to be:
thoughtless doodles of architects with too much time on their hands
or more often: pretentious thoughtless doodles of architectural students with too much time on their hands


----------



## rd77

joshsam said:


> I don't consider it ugly, but most of these brutalist towers need restauration:
> *This one was torn down in Brussels:*
> 
> *Martini Tower:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g92/Benonie/Brussel/maquettemartini.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3518/3300076078_4a1ec96224.jpg


I quite like this building. Was it close to Brussels South station? I remember seeing a very similar building being torn down close to Brussels South circa 2001/2002.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ Nope, it was on the exact spot where the Dexia tower is today, near the North station. It's the beginning of the North district right next to the North station. The tracks on this picture must be behind the buildings on the right.. Most of the buildings in this picture are no more...


----------



## chibetogdl

what you think about this one? is in puebla, mexico


----------



## SO143

This is the ugliest and weirdest piece of $h!t i have ever seen hno:



RaySthlm said:


> Mahanakon (Bangkok) 314 meters, start construction soon.


----------



## LeitoStafe

Rocky031 said:


> Well this is the worst building i could think of in my city,Hotel Mursa,Osijek,Croatia





SO143 said:


> ^ That is not really a skyscraper, but anyway it doesn't look ugly



+1

It is not a skrycraper at all indeed. But is ugly, that's for sure.


----------



## Qrtzo

I think this Ryugyeong Hotel is getting "weirdly" beautiful, like a futuristic building. Is there anyone who shares the same opinion?










P.S.: wow, first post here. =P


----------



## Innsertnamehere

the ugly as sin ryerson university building in toronto;










http://www.glasssteelandstone.com/BuildingDetail/3520.php


----------



## redstone

What if it was in white?


----------



## SO143

It would be the same whether its white or black. But it would be very nice too see if this building was built by crystal clear glass.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Plaza tower, New Orleans









http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/1825/375426769sx.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

?????,Chicago









http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/7124/dsc04740gf7.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

http://www.pbase.com/mancusoj/image/24485229.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

Louisville, kentucky









http://www.bluffton.edu/~sullivanm/kentucky/louisville/kaden/whole3.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

Portland building, Portland









http://cache.eb.com/eb/image?id=5845


----------



## Spookvlieger

RR donnelley building, Chicago









http://www.skyscraperpicture.com/chicago96.jpg


----------



## SO143

That building looks great but other buildings around it are terrible


----------



## Mike____

Zaandam Hotel, Netherlands


----------



## Galro

SO143 said:


> That building looks great but other buildings around it are terrible


I hope you are not referring to Marina City.


----------



## RallyOz19

More than half of the last 10 pages look pretty good. This thread has turned into "Buildings that are interesting". 



Qrtzo said:


> I think this Ryugyeong Hotel is getting "weirdly" beautiful, like a futuristic building. Is there anyone who shares the same opinion?


+1. Now if only it was useful....


----------



## Kozhedub

^^ Kyiv TV centre, built in 1992


----------



## Medy

Shin Kong Life Tower Taipei


----------



## Qrtzo

Well, the bottom part of the building is ugly, but the rest of it is not that bad.

But that Zaandam Hotel... oh, gosh. hno:


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^The whole citycenter of zaandam is buildup in that fake kittisch dutch old style...
Spot the highrise in the back wich is build like a 16th/17th century house.









http://www.sinds1980.nl/zs014.jpg


----------



## Ashok

Mike____ said:


> Zaandam Hotel, Netherlands


AAAAAAAAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?!?!?!?!


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^everything is possible in The Netherlands


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

Who wans to play jenga?


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ Already posted by me , It's in Sydney


----------



## Rayman87

Mike____ said:


> Zaandam Hotel, Netherlands


Dutchs sometime really produce funny stuff. :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

Oh. My. God.


----------



## MDguy

I don't know what to say about that building in the Netherlands. Its so....i literally don't have a word for it.


----------



## Concrete Stereo

^^
neither do we

it's quite something


----------



## Jeanbonnau

Beuerk, c'est chem à la race.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Concrete Stereo said:


> ^^
> neither do we
> 
> it's quite something


don't worry, The Netherlands has some great architecture


----------



## Botswana

What the **** is that thing in the Netherlands? :lol:


----------



## maxpower001

Find the Ugly building here


----------



## Taller Better

A reminder: *ALL PHOTOS POSTED ON SSC MUST BE PROPERLY CREDITED TO THE SOURCE OR THEY WILL BE REMOVED. *If you have taken pictures yourself, simply say so.



MDguy said:


> I don't know what to say about that building in the Netherlands. Its so....i literally don't have a word for it.


I do, and it is called "kitsch".


----------



## isaidso

Quall said:


> ^^ What the ****. I think that building is brilliant.



Me too, I'd gladly take that over anything going up in Toronto right now. Not that Toronto's building crap, but that Bangkok building is just gorgeous.


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> Oh. My. God.


:rofl:

Maybe Charlotte will give us a tour.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Charlotte has far too good taste for that and will drive us in the opposite direction! :lol: Reminds me of the famous ******* Mansion:

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j251/dawnd_01/WINTER%202008/Winter%20Part%20Two%202009/Late%20Summer%20Early%20Fall%202009/2010%20Summer%20Part%20Deux/Winter%202011/*******-mansion-high-rise-trailer-park.jpg
http://www.weirdthings.org.uk/*******-mansion-high-rise-trailer-park/


----------



## Benonie

joshsam said:


> don't worry, The Netherlands has some great architecture


Indeed. The Netherlands have got some of the best modern architecture in the world. But sometimes some architects and urbanists should be protected against themselves... :lol:


----------



## SO143

Mike____ said:


> Zaandam Hotel, Netherlands





Taller said:


> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j251/dawnd_01/WINTER%202008/Winter%20Part%20Two%202009/Late%20Summer%20Early%20Fall%202009/2010%20Summer%20Part%20Deux/Winter%202011/*******-mansion-high-rise-trailer-park.jpg
> http://www.weirdthings.org.uk/*******-mansion-high-rise-trailer-park/


These buildings are too weird and ugly, for sure hno:


----------



## Rocky031

SO143 said:


> ^ That is not really a skyscraper, but anyway it doesn't look ugly


Skyscrapers are buildings that have over 8 floors,in this case this building has exactly 8 floors and it is ugly socialist building..


----------



## SO143

Rocky031 said:


> Skyscrapers are buildings that have over 8 floors,in this case this building has exactly 8 floors and it is ugly socialist building..


*Most cities define the term empirically; even a building of 80 meters (262 feet) may be considered a skyscraper if it protrudes above its built environment and changes the overall skyline.*

According to your definition, even European cities are full of skyscrapers.


----------



## Rayman87

I don't know if it had been post before but i've to post the singapore marina bay hotel as one of the ugliest skyscraper. I know there is impressive things in and on it (like the pool at 200m high) but it's still ugly for me.


----------



## arzaranh

WasabiHoney said:


> This thing is a monster. Disturbingly huge, uniquely brutal, and the central tower in particular is the epitome of tackiness (who the hell thought of combining a clock, an Islamic inscription and a minaret-like structure?)
> uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:
> I think I found my winner... you can burst with pride Saudi Arabia!


well said mate!


----------



## Izzy Hungwell

WasabiHoney said:


> God, I almost threw up when I saw this one! In fact, judging from most pictures I have seen of Toronto, it seems to be a hideous city overall...


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ Ha ha, that's funny but I think you misunderstood my point! Saying that I find some city or building hideous doesn't mean I'm calling for it to be razed to the ground. I'm just expressing my opinion a little vehemently (like we usually do in Mediterranean countries). So sorry if I offended you or anyone else, but that was not my intention! :grouphug:


----------



## Taller Better

Loved the little song, Izzy! Very apropos, too..... people do get a little too worked up and overly enthusiastic when the thread is about anything "ugly".


----------



## WasabiHoney

It's in human nature I guess!


----------



## Travis007

It's strange, one day I was walking through Kwun Tong (Kowloon) in Hong Kong and I thought I ended up in Eastern Europe. How's this for brutal?


----------



## WasabiHoney

I know these are not much compared to the atrocities listed above, but here are some of the ugliest towers I have seen with my own eyes:

*1 - The Bel-Air tower in Lausanne, Switzerland:*










I think it's a disgrace to the town. Not only ugly, but also literally falling apart (slabs of concrete fell on the street below some years ago and nearly killed some passers by)










This photo taken during a blackout makes it even look creepier!

*2 - The Cité du Lignon in Geneva, Switzerland:*


















A giant commieblock of more than 1000m in length, dominated by two towers of 26 and 30 floors. Some may like it, but I find it unbearably brutal.

*3 - Theagenio Hospital for Cancer Treatment in Thessaloniki, Greece:*










Though only 9 floors high, it's one of the city's most prominent buildings and dominates the surrounding area with its sheer ugliness. Unfortunately I couldn't find any better (or should I say worse) picture of it, but this is really one of those buildings that give you goosebumps when you pass by.


----------



## elculo

the one in Lausanne looks nice to me, needs a bit of renovation maybe


----------



## WasabiHoney

It's considered as a historical building indeed (I think it was the first structure in Switzerland to be built of concrete, around 1930) and that's why it still stands there! Its interior is probably better looking though.


----------



## Izzy Hungwell

WasabiHoney said:


> ^^ Ha ha, that's funny but I think you misunderstood my point! Saying that I find some city or building hideous doesn't mean I'm calling for it to be razed to the ground. I'm just expressing my opinion a little vehemently (like we usually do in Mediterranean countries). So sorry if I offended you or anyone else, but that was not my intention! :grouphug:


I think your point was clear.

I also think that regardless of the topic, what a person says ALWAYS reflects more on the person saying it than it does on the subject matter. "hideous city overall" is a bit hyperbolic beyond reason to me. but it's cool. just having fun. and I accept your group hug with a hearty reach-around for being a good sport.


----------



## WasabiHoney

I feel sorry you got so offended. I was just saying I dislike Toronto's architecture (at least what I have seen of it), with no intention of bashing the city as a whole. A city is also defined by its people, and I would prefer to live in Toronto if people there are generally friendly and polite, rather than in a city with beautiful architecture but rude people (I would have mentioned a specific city I have in mind, but don't want to start a war with its many fans! :lol Shall we make peace now?


----------



## Mossy22

elculo said:


> Frankfurt's finest:
> 
> This one was built in 1993(!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fotocommunity.com


I dont know what it is about this building but i really like it. With a bit of paint, maybe some new glass and a few trees this would be quite an interesting place to work in. If you look past the dirt it really does have a futuristic shape and design


----------



## keroro91




----------



## SO143

^^ Bangkok is full of that kind of buildings all over the city


----------



## dark_shadow1

^^
Horrible cladding- I counted 4 different kinds. Other than that it's fine.


----------



## keroro91

is really horrible


----------



## PanaManiac

*Panama City's two "ugly" icons: Unfinished corkscrew-shaped "Revolution" tower* and Global Bank (right)










*Polarizing structure in terms of public opinion - people either love it, or hate it, there's hardly any indiference. I am among those on the latter extreme.*


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ I think that corkscrew-shaped tower is a masterpiece of creativity. It should become a symbol of Panama City once finished!


----------



## Izzy Hungwell

WasabiHoney said:


> ... I would prefer to live in Toronto if people there are generally friendly and polite...



torontonians are rather boxy by nature.

(I'm just fuggin' witcha. I'm not offended at all.)

and for the record... there are WAY uglier buildings in toronto than that hotel! lol sadly many of them are also hotels. :nuts:


----------



## Izzy Hungwell

for example... 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/news46/3326344273/

this has always bothered me.

and robarts library at u of t... don't get me started on that TURKEY.


----------



## WasabiHoney

Izzy Hungwell said:


> there are WAY uglier buildings in toronto than that hotel! lol sadly many of them are also hotels. :nuts:


I think I have seen some of them... hence my earlier post! :lol:
This one is probably tacky, but I don't really find it ugly. Its shape and vivid colors set it apart from those enormous concrete boxes. But the library is indeed an architectural freak. It does have an interesting shape, but what the hell were they thinking with that turkey head? :nuts:


----------



## winnipegger

WasabiHoney said:


> God, I almost threw up when I saw this one! In fact, judging from most pictures I have seen of Toronto, it seems to be a hideous city overall...


What do you mean that Toronto is hideous? It's a beautiful city


----------



## PanaManiac

WasabiHoney said:


> ^^ I think that corkscrew-shaped tower is a masterpiece of creativity. It should become a symbol of Panama City once finished!


*It has the potential to identify Panama City the way the Eiffel tower identifies Paris...*


----------



## Jim856796

SO143 said:


> It depends. Apparently most residential highrises in Asia and other many countries are sort of ugly and poorly built in terms of architecture, quality of glass and of course technology as well. But, when you look at public residential skyscrapers/highrises in a place like Vancouver, they all look so nice, clean, organized and look good. So i would say it depends on cities and places, not every public housing is ugly and not every residential highrise looks good.


Look at the Pinnacle at Duxton in Singapore.

And I have always thought of some boxy international-style skyscrapers as "average", neither ugly nor the opposite.


----------



## Taller Better

winnipegger said:


> What do you mean that Toronto is hideous? It's a beautiful city


Don't feed it. Just let it go, or they will never let up on it. Threads with "ugliest" in the title tend to always sway toward slanging matches of whose city is ugliest.


----------



## WasabiHoney

winnipegger said:


> What do you mean that Toronto is hideous? It's a beautiful city


OK you must be right since you're Canadian and have most probably been to Toronto. I have not, so my comment was just based on pictures I have seen of it, which don't do it much justice (that's why I said "*seems to be*" and not "*is*"). But I repeat: let's make peace please, I had no intention whatsoever of starting a war! :grouphug:


----------



## Jim856796

^^I never use the term "seems" at all, it turns things into mental bull$#*+.


----------



## Kozhedub

^^ Not bad at all


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ It looks relatively nice for a commieblock because it's well built and has a glass facade instead of concrete. But the way it dominates the cityscape of Geneva makes me think about Gozilla!


----------



## keroro91




----------



## _Mort_

Alexriga said:


> i think this building is awesome. so many people having bad taste here posting pictures of Shard or this building. you don't like? go hide and f yourselves. most of people would give 5 stars to this building and many other in this thread.


What ?? It looks horrible.


----------



## No Change No Future

WasabiHoney said:


> ^^ I think that corkscrew-shaped tower is a masterpiece of creativity. It should become a symbol of Panama City once finished!


I used to hate it but now that it's almost done I'm starting to like it.


----------



## MDguy

_Mort_ said:


> What ?? It looks horrible.


Oh! Okay! Now i see. It really is hideous, but only due to that top. Wow! To think somebody thought that would look nice


----------



## Quall

I don't mind it. Looks sci-fi :banana:


----------



## eddeux

^^ same here. The only ugle skyscraper on this page is this one:
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4577/img00634201105091648.jpg


----------



## zaakpestinha

dutchsnookerfan said:


> Rio de janeiro its good it has 2 forests. Nice tropical 1 and ugly.....


This Is Rio de Janeiro just in your world!!!. Please...came back to school before saying shit.


----------



## Taller Better

This is rapidly degenerating into a City vs City. Please just stick to ugly buildings, of which there seem no
shortage of in the world. Thanks.


----------



## PanaManiac

Izzy Hungwell said:


> for example...


^^

*Not unlike San Francisco's Marriott hotel (below), possibly designed by the same architect.*


----------



## Taller Better

Late Post Modern design, just before it fell out of favour of the general public. A fair amount of it around the world.


----------



## Concrete Stereo

Unfortunately cheap post-modernism is hardly dead at all for project developers and part of the general public


----------



## Mutiix123

Haha, that's a funny building :lol:

Oh, and what about the Majestic Tower in Sharjah? This one looks ugly to me hno:









Source: http://www.tavconstruction.com/tav/getfile/e831b2e2-2db6-4239-a512-b090a643b627/rightpicture.aspx

Edit: just found another ugly building in Jeddah, the NCB Bank Building









Source: http://www.almahmal.com/images/projects/project_8.jpg


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ Ha ha, this is exactly the one I told you about yesterday! Majestic Tower, majestic ugliness! Did they really need to copy those American skyscrapers of the 1930? (I hate them and everything that looks alike, although I know that architectural style has more fans than any other)

The other one in Jeddah is really brutal, just a huge concrete block (where the heck are the windows?) But the killer detail is that coliseum kind of thing next to it: YUCK!!!! uke:


----------



## MDguy

Strange as it may be, I always found the NCB bank Building in Jeddah very interesting. Rather Graceful in a way, not ugly imo.


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ I admit it looks slick, and the shape is kind of innovative, but I don't like the overall impression it makes.


----------



## the Ludovico center

MortisPL said:


>





elusive said:


>


The only ugly scrapers in the last couple of pages in this thread (not counting the multiple monotonous rows of residential/commie blocks which are irrelevant to this discussion). 

The rest of the posted pictures are almost all wonderful landmark buildings that give class and character to their area. Nothing wrong with them. The only thing wrong with some of them is that few are old and not properly maintained and preserved. But that's irrelevant (a really ugly building cannot be made to look beautiful by cleaning and painting). For me ugly means dull, boring and uninteresting and so ugly that it makes the whole neighborhood look ugly
.


----------



## the Ludovico center

aucina said:


> I love 50% of the buildings here, great thread


I love 75% of them :lol:


----------



## Mutiix123

Oh, and what about this one, the Hillbrow Tower in Jo'burg?









Source: http://rwrant.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/HillbrowTower.jpg


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

or every tower in sight.... uke:


----------



## Chong

i guess some here do not criticize the design of the building itself but on how deplorable their conditions are... a common mistake.


----------



## Chong

TOUR MONTPARNASSE, unsightly building and utterly out-of-place.
Destroys the sovereignty of the Eiffel Tower


----------



## tim1807

Paris has too many lowrise so the tour montparnasse is very prominent.


----------



## Chong

Overall, Montparnasse is not that ugly. But it caused much outcry when it was being built in the middle of such a beautiful low-rise city. It didnt have the same fate as London and Warsaw in WW2, so the preserved historic city deserves tribute. if they had to build this structure they could have placed it in the CBD, away from Paris. Like in Rome for example, building height should never exceed the St. Peters... and with a good reason...


----------



## Mike____

I actually love the Montparnasse.. its maybe wrong placed but that fact makes it for me even more attractive ..


----------



## keroro91

Bleah!!!


----------



## Mutiix123

Those towers aren't ugly  I find them amazing

Although I don't know if this has been posted or before, but this is probably the ugliest structure that has existed...









source: http://cdn.miragestudio7.com/wp-con...loon_walled_city_hong_kong_gotham_batman2.jpg

I really did not like that structure, it was not fitting to the skyline imo


----------



## Concrete Stereo

keroro91 said:


> Bleah!!!


... that's a render ...


----------



## ekkanh

This is one of the ugliest skyscrapers in Sweden....


----------



## Evan

The S.C. Johnson tower in Racine, Wisconsin. Designed by Frank Lloyd Wright. It's horrible. :nono:









Flickr: reallyboring


----------



## dj4life

ekkanh said:


> This is one of the ugliest skyscrapers in Sweden....


Oh no, it is not.


----------



## Galro

dj4life said:


> Oh no, it is not.


Yes, it is. White (the architects behind the building) should be banned from doing any further works. They simply can't design buildings.


----------



## Galro

Oslos ugliest highrise imho, the Shell Building. This is actually a reclad of an older building. It used to look okay if slightly boring, then someone bright minds thought it would be a wise move to make in to this piece of shit. No wonder people are so against anything dense in this city. 



























Pre reclad:


----------



## dj4life

Galro said:


> Yes, it is. White (the architects behind the building) should be banned from doing any further works. They simply can't design buildings.


First of all, it is a mater of taste, right?


----------



## keroro91

is very ugly!
it gives me a heart attack


----------



## Galro

dj4life said:


> First of all, it is a mater of taste, right?


You were the one who starting dismissing others taste. I think it's ugly and so did ekkanh.


----------



## dj4life

To me and some other people 'Victoria tower' looks good. Anyway, i don't want to waste my time on this.

P.S. i guess, you haven't even seen any pctures of the tower just try to judge from a not a very good visualisation.


----------



## arzaranh

Evan said:


> The S.C. Johnson tower in Racine, Wisconsin. Designed by Frank Lloyd Wright. *It's horrible*. :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr: reallyboring


i think your language is a bit too strong. this is 'o.k.' at worse decent at best but horrible?


----------



## Kozhedub

I love everything except








^^ This uke:


----------



## Evan

heh. Sorry, just my opinion. Maybe horrible IS too strong a word, so I will go with, I seriously don't like it.


----------



## Concrete Stereo

Really? I love that campus.

The tower is a later addition, actually, and virtually unusable these days due to fire restrictions (single staircase). But I think it fits to the ensemble.

There's something typical about the complex though: no windows out, only (lots of) skylight - the owner believed it would only disturb the workers


----------



## Benonie

I always loved Frank Lloyd Wright's tower and I still do.


----------



## MDguy

I don't think its that bad at all! For some reason, its a building which I'd expect to see in Europe. Though Wright's Price Tower is by a large margin superior imo


----------



## Amanda Griffin

xXFallenXx said:


> it is a huge elephant!


hahahahahha! it does look like a giant elephant!! :lol:


----------



## WasabiHoney

Mutiix123 said:


> Those towers aren't ugly  I find them amazing
> 
> Although I don't know if this has been posted or before, but this is probably the ugliest structure that has existed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://cdn.miragestudio7.com/wp-con...loon_walled_city_hong_kong_gotham_batman2.jpg
> 
> I really did not like that structure, it was not fitting to the skyline imo


The infamous Kowloon Walled City... Yes it was posted before (though technically not a single building) and it's indeed horrendous beyond belief. Looks like a setting for a horror sci-fi movie or something.


----------



## dj4life

It looks so not nice from baove, but in reality it is great.


----------



## tim1807

I have no words for that building.


----------



## the Ludovico center

Evan said:


> Flickr: reallyboring





> Designed by Frank Lloyd Wright. It's horrible. :nono:


:lol:

To quote John McEnroe: You cannot be serious!


----------



## Luli Pop

horrible:


----------



## the Ludovico center

Horrible!:


----------



## the Ludovico center

Hideous!:


----------



## the Ludovico center

Ugly!:


----------



## the Ludovico center

Disgusting!:


----------



## flesh_is_weak

do you really expect people to pay a lot of money to live in something like this?


----------



## Evan

the Ludovico center said:


> :lol:
> 
> To quote John McEnroe: You cannot be serious!


Of course I can, I don't like that building. Deal with it.


----------



## Xorcist

Evan said:


> The S.C. Johnson tower in Racine, Wisconsin. Designed by Frank Lloyd Wright. It's horrible. :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr: reallyboring


:drool: no way...the whole building is a masterpiece!!!


----------



## Evan

It's all a matter of tastes. There are some things we all like, there are other things some of us like and some don't. Truthfully, I can't really explain _why_ I don't like the Johnson building, I just never have.


----------



## the Ludovico center

Evan said:


> Of course I can, I don't like that building. Deal with it.


Actually I'm glad you said that.

You have essentially exposed the reason why people are posting masterpieces here: it's not really that they think it looks ugly (even though they pretending that's the case) but it's just that they hate the building for whatever goddamn reason that could very well be totally unrelated to how the building looks

Maybe they hate it cause they live around the corner and the building causes wind-draft and blows their skirt up or the building casts a shadow and blocks the sunshine so that they can't lay down in their backyard and tan their bare asses or whatever other thing that's not related to how the building looks.

For example I get annoyed by this area of Amsterdam cuz the stupid motorway is narrower and that causes a traffic jam


----------



## Evan

the Ludovico center said:


> Actually I'm glad you said that.
> 
> You have essentially exposed the reason why people are posting masterpieces here: it's not really that they think it looks ugly (even though they pretending that's the case) but it's just that they hate the building for whatever goddamn reason that could very well be totally unrelated to how the building looks
> 
> Maybe they hate it cause they live around the corner and the building causes wind-draft and blows their skirt up or the building casts a shadow and blocks the sunshine so that they can't lay down in their backyard and tan their bare asses or whatever other thing that's not related to how the building looks.
> 
> For example I get annoyed by this area of Amsterdam cuz the stupid motorway is narrower and that causes a traffic jam





That old saying, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" also extends to buildings. For example, I've never been fond of the Sears/Willis Tower in Chicago, but people almost want to light me on fire when I say that. I can't really explain why I don't like it, I just don't. I didn't like the World Trade Center towers in New York either. They were impressive in height for their day, and there is no question they were very bold on the Manhattan skyline, but I was just never that impressed by them otherwise.


----------



## the Ludovico center

Evan said:


> That old saying, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" also extends to buildings. For example, I've never been fond of the Sears/Willis Tower in Chicago, but people almost want to light me on fire when I say that. I can't really explain why I don't like it, I just don't. I didn't like the World Trade Center towers in New York either. They were impressive in height for their day, and there is no question they were very bold on the Manhattan skyline, but I was just never that impressed by them otherwise.


Yea it's like arguing about whether this or that woman is beautiful or ugly :lol:


----------



## Evan

the Ludovico center said:


> Yea it's like arguing about whether this or that woman is beautiful or ugly :lol:


Indeed! :lol: :cheers:


----------



## tikiturf

The ludovico center, the eiffel tower is not a skyscraper.....


----------



## Mutiix123

the Ludovico center said:


> Hideous!:





Luli Pop said:


> horrible:





the Ludovico center said:


> Ugly!:


Are you a troll or something? Those are some beautiful buildings! Especially the Gherkin... (Also please don't multi-post, use the EDIT button instead)

You must like skyscrapers like THIS:









Source: http://factoidz.com/images/user/756px-Lloyds_Building,_London_-_2007.jpg


----------



## Lord David

the Ludovico center said:


> Horrible!:


Umm, the iconic art deco style Chrysler Building? Considered by many to be one of the finest buildings in New York City? Time, after time, emulated by other skyscrapers all around the world? You gotta be: :nuts:


----------



## Evan

Why does he have to be a troll? Just because he may not like a particular famous building that others like doesn't make him a troll. People like different things, and that's OK. It's a personal opinion, and he's entitled to have his, just like you do yours. I respect other people's opinions even though I don't always agree with them, and I would hope people would show me the same respect if I disagree with theirs. Ludovico has a different opinion than you do, big deal. A troll, indeed.




Mutiix123 said:


> Are you a troll or something? Those are some beautiful buildings! Especially the Gherkin... (Also please don't multi-post, use the EDIT button instead)
> 
> You must like skyscrapers like THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://factoidz.com/images/user/756px-Lloyds_Building,_London_-_2007.jpg


----------



## arzaranh

chill people he was just being funny


----------



## Bez_imena

Al Manara Tower - Dubai


----------



## roballan

OMG! Could someone actually call _Horrible!_ the Chrysler building? for real?


----------



## streetlegal

I think it's called irony folks


----------



## tim1807

Everyone has his own opinion, but if you think the Chrysler Building is ugly, it isn't smart to say that on this forum.


----------



## elculo

streetlegal said:


> I think it's called irony folks


shhhhh, don't tell them!


----------



## Jim856796

^^You're gonna get banned for that little stunt, elculo.


----------



## iamxeddiex

I like the Ryugyong Hotel, but... it's really a missile.


----------



## SO143

The_Big_O said:


> Did someone put an oil refinery in the middle of London??? :lol:


It looks so weird but fortunately it does not stand out among other towers in The City. 





























http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-bank/2520216038/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-bank/2519392691/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-bank/2207341788/


----------



## reinsalkas

I can't believe that no porteño commented on the ugliness of the Eva Peron Building... it is old, boring, missplaced (I know it was there before the construction of 9 de Julio Avenue, but anyway it should have been torn down with all the other really magnificient buildings that were destroyed for making place to the ave) and also is in bad condition... and with that ugly antenna... 

Before the opening of the 9 de Julio Avenue:










After the opening of the avenue:


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

Naah loyyds is brilliant! Understand it!


----------



## keroro91

FO!

In Rome!!!!


----------



## anak_mm

erbse said:


> Now I've got a true beauty for you. Probably the most astonishing thang in the entire universe that mankind (?) ever brought to us. Take this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a thread can be never complete without this mention anyway. :yes:


hmm seems like they changed their plans a bit

original render












The_Big_O said:


> What a difference a few years (and a lot of money) makes


----------



## sarimanok

ugly duckling no more..

Like it!


----------



## FdanPiko

It seems looks like a very thin and fragile folder, and it looks unfinished project
Palma tower, Jakarta


----------



## Bez_imena

Harbor Centre, Vancouver


----------



## Jim856796

^^The Henninger Turm in Frankfurt can look similar to the Harbour Centre.


----------



## elculo

Indeed!
But Henninger Turm doesn't have windows 









wikipedia


----------



## ™AlWakra™

insider2010 said:


>


Doha, Qatar for the Win :banana:


----------



## paujuu

SO143 said:


> It looks so weird but fortunately it does not stand out among other towers in The City.
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3160/2519392691_475a6e21c2_o.jpg


actually it's Richard Roger's Lloyd's bld, thanks to this piece (and not only) Rogers got Pritzker Prize, which is most honourable award an architect can get in the world

this thread is ridiculous - people are just proclaiming their tastes, what may drive to a fight with people with different tastes, where other people would join saying 'you can't argue about tastes, cause everyone got it's own!' while they not aware about existance of elementary aesthetics law which are not matter of 'taste'


----------



## MDguy

paujuu said:


> actually it's Richard Roger's Lloyd's bld, thanks to this piece (and not only) Rogers got Pritzker Prize, which is most honourable award an architect can get in the world


Is the Pritzker Prize an award for most aesthetically pleasing building? No. That structure while very intriguing, looks much like structures in industrial parks. It is not attractive to, what would be my guess, most people.


----------



## Gherkin

It's one of the best skyscrapers built in the 80s. Google the interior... 
http://willfox.com/images/skyscrapers/lloyds/interior/1.jpg

...then read any architectural history book. I think it's much more successful than the Pompidou centre.


----------



## carlspannoosh

I think the Lloyds Building looks fantastic. If you want a proper ugly London tower block you need look no further than that thing standing next to The Shard.


----------



## josephantony

^^
NOW,This is known as a building :lol:


----------



## GoldenPark™

™AlWakra™ said:


> Doha, Qatar for the Win :banana:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## paujuu

MDguy said:


> Is the Pritzker Prize an award for most aesthetically pleasing building? No. That structure while very intriguing, looks much like structures in industrial parks. It is not attractive to, what would be my guess, most people.


good point, however all the awarded architects are capable of creating not only aesthetically correct buildings, but outstandingly beautiful



carlspannoosh said:


> I think the Lloyds Building looks fantastic. If you want a proper ugly London tower block you need look no further than that thing standing next to The Shard.


I love Guy's hospital and i like Renzo Piano's Shard too, they make perfet composition together, too bad guy's hospital is going to be recladed, it needs renovation but the way it is shown in renders looks terrible


----------



## Taller Better

Bez_imena said:


> :lol::lol:


Mega Fugly.


----------



## Wunderknabe

Xorcist said:


> "Radisson Blue" Frankfurt Germany
> 
> residential tower Berlin-Neukölln


The Radisson Blue is one of my favorites in Frankfurt: its a very clever solution for a circular shaped building. It has a lot of style.


The tower from Berlin Gropiusstadt though it ugly, indeed.


----------



## Geocarlos

You said that because is not planned to be built in your country, this building has an outstanding design.......and you hate the idea of lossing the race of heights in LATAM, keep crying!



lal0 said:


> PANAMA CITY hno:


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

tim1807 said:


> Why is that? ^^^^^^


It is a theater in Minneapolis. the huge thing sticking out of it is because there are some great views from the end of it. It's really amazing


----------



## plateado gold

The Panama City building has an outstanding disign and height (428 mts). I love it! It's certainly much more beautiful than the Costanera Center. Even a blind man can see that.


----------



## germantower

Lol guys, dont act immature. Everyone has another taste and opinion, so dont bash it LOL. Jealous abt buildings???? Come on!!!! Instead being jealous, we should appreciate EVERY skyscraper being build. Cuz every skyscraper being build, is another one we can be enthusiastic abt. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## anakngpasig

Wapper said:


> I hope these ones haven't been posted before. Anyway, they belong in this thread.
> 
> 
> Astrid Park Plaza hotel (now Radisson Blu), Antwerp.
> 
> 
> Unser Hotel Park Plaza Astrid by cappuccino_ecke, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC03222 by paddy75, on Flickr


that's unmistakably a Michael Graves :nuts:


----------



## lonelykatana

Take your pick:




















Give the world a blank canvas upon which they can build the most amazing city the world has ever seen.... And we do this?! hno: Its a shame, cause there are a few superb buildings in Dubai. But It really is a case of shovelling through the shit, Salfordkeys but on a grand scale!


----------



## garcia.calavera

@lonelykatana there a few ugly towers in Dubai skyline but most of them are very nice , you're just beeing mean now


----------



## Im Using A Computer

garcia.calavera said:


> @lonelykatana there a few ugly towers in Dubai skyline but most of them are very nice , you're just beeing mean now


Actually he's being quite truthful.


----------



## Raggi01

Im Using A Computer said:


> Actually he's being quite truthful.


I'd prefer Dubai's buildings over new yorks any days, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Shazzam

Wapper said:


> I hope these ones haven't been posted before. Anyway, they belong in this thread.
> 
> 
> Astrid Park Plaza hotel (now Radisson Blu), Antwerp.
> 
> 
> Unser Hotel Park Plaza Astrid by cappuccino_ecke, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC03222 by paddy75, on Flickr
> 
> This building is just utterly ugly. It looks plastic, like the castle in Disney land. It was designed by the famous architect Michael Graves. I really don't understand how this is supposed to be beautiful. If it would be located in some ugly suburb, I would not care too much. However, it is located just opposite one of the most beautiful railway stations in the world. People who arrive in our city by train immediatelly see this monstrosity when they leave the station. Great :bash:
> 
> If they would at least have designed it symmetrically. Maybe that would reduce the eyesore a little bit. hno:
> 
> And it doesn't get better in the dark.





anakngpasig said:


> that's unmistakably a Michael Graves :nuts:


Just like this....










Striking similarities....... *Tycoon Centre Office Condominium in Ortigas Center, Pasig City, PHILIPPINES*


----------



## Concrete Stereo

The irony of the Antwerp building is that it doesn't even seem so ill-fitting on photographs. Unfortunately I've seen it a lot in reality and it for sure belongs in this thread, it is indeed the biggest piece of garbage of Antwerp.


----------



## Taller Better

germantower said:


> Lol guys, dont act immature. Everyone has another taste and opinion, so dont bash it LOL. Jealous abt buildings???? Come on!!!! Instead being jealous, we should appreciate EVERY skyscraper being build. Cuz every skyscraper being build, is another one we can be enthusiastic abt.
> 
> just my 2 cents


My two cents, too. If we start bashing cities this thread will close immediately. Next person to continue along these lines will get an infraction, so mind your p's and q's.


----------



## xing lin

sdtj said:


> David Stott Building Detroit MI year 1929 Art Deco. Ugly? I can't make up my mind.
> :nuts:


LOL that's a lego tower silly here's the real building:








imo it's not really that ugly, but it could do with some repainting


----------



## Andre_idol

Concrete Stereo said:


> The irony of the Antwerp building is that it doesn't even seem so ill-fitting on photographs. Unfortunately I've seen it a lot in reality and it for sure belongs in this thread, it is indeed the biggest piece of garbage of Antwerp.


True story. And right in front of the amazing central station.


----------



## ajs0503

I'm curious... Can anyone recall a skyscraper that is at least eighty years old that they consider to be ugly? It seems to me that the majority of the skyscrapers that were mentioned on this thread appear to be postwar.


----------



## No Change No Future




----------



## amo_porto

This one in Bogotá!


----------



## Gherkin

^ Lovely proportions though!


----------



## desertpunk

*The spectacularly hideous Continental Illinois Tower in NYC*


the continental illinois center building at 520 madison avenue may 1983 by eralsoto, on Flickr


----------



## Dallaz

Whitace Tower (One AT&T Plaza) in Dallas. This is the headquarters for the AT&T.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Trump World Tower










Condé Nast Building










One Penn Plaza


----------



## desertpunk

*William Beaver House NYC*


----------



## What_The_Face

^^ What a boring and ugly design.


----------



## Taller Better

I wouldn't say the Trump World Tower or the One Penn Plaza are ugly..


----------



## KillerFrenchFry

We need a supertall in Warsaw, just so we won't have to live with this being the tallest building in the city.


----------



## Squiggles

garcia.calavera said:


> @lonelykatana there a few ugly towers in Dubai skyline but most of them are very nice , you're just beeing mean now


I wouldn't say that most of the towers are ugly, but Dubai has more than its fair share of tacky towers.


----------



## Mike____

Dexter Morgan said:


> Trump World Tower


you mad? the Trump world tower is gorgeous!


----------



## Iluminat

KillerFrenchFry said:


> We need a supertall in Warsaw, just so we won't have to live with this being the tallest building in the city.


But it's the best tower in our city...


----------



## tim1807

There are many towers looks like The Trump Tower, even in NYC.


----------



## Taller Better

tim1807 said:


> There are many towers looks like The Trump Tower, even in NYC.


It is the other way round; Trump looks like some older International Style buildings like the Seagram Building by Mies van der Rhoe.

There are new condos here that also were inspired by the same thing:


----------



## tim1807

Yeah, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Mike____

hno:


----------



## Taller Better

ewwwwwwwwww

I hate individual box balconies at the best of times, and even moreso when they have a cutesy arrangement.


----------



## KillerFrenchFry

Mike____ said:


> hno:


uke:
Good god, this would be ugly enough without those balconies,


----------



## the Ludovico center

Andre_idol said:


> True story. And right in front of the amazing central station.


Actually it's the train station building that makes Astrid hotel look ugly. 

If it had been located elsewhere in the city (in some of the more "mundane" areas of town) then the hotel would have looked like a decent little art deco wannabe thing. But now in it's current place it becomes an embarrassment as it dramatically contrasts to the glittering marble floored and walled epic and monumental central station right in front of it across the street (one of the two or three most beautiful classical train station buildings in the entire world).


----------



## redstone

Mike____ said:


> hno:


Looks like some parasitic growths :lol:

The balconies are a great idea. But poor execution of design and even worse colour scheme. hno:


----------



## Maxem

reinsalkas said:


> I can't believe that no porteño commented on the ugliness of the Eva Peron Building... it is old, boring, missplaced (I know it was there before the construction of 9 de Julio Avenue, but anyway it should have been torn down with all the other really magnificient buildings that were destroyed for making place to the ave) and also is in bad condition... and with that ugly antenna...
> 
> Before the opening of the 9 de Julio Avenue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the opening of the avenue:


The name of the building isn't "Eva Peron". It's the MOP building or "Ministerio de Obras Publicas", built in 1936.

During the nineties it was proposed that the building should move westward releasing the avenue but this idea never materialized.

It's being completely restored.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ The thing is, though.. in its defence, that was one heck of a futuristic building for 1936!!! WOW. Someone had a lot of vision, and I'm glad they did not tear it down.


----------



## Galro

^^ What so futuristic about it? Seems quite old fashioned actually with the ornamental entrance. 

I think it will look quite good when renovated though.


----------



## dayanadayang

^^

All these horrific, terrible and UGLY buildings have one common denominator, and that is, All their designers have the poorest taste in art in the whole world. hno: as in uber uber! :bash:


----------



## dayanadayang

^^
All these horrific, terrible and UGLY buildings have one common denominator, and that is, All their designers have the poorest taste in art in the whole world. hno: as in uber uber! :bash:


----------



## Kopacz

elculo said:


> Come on people, please write at least the city in which the ugly buildings stand and not just post a random image without a single hint...
> This is NOT "guess the city"!


Ah dang it , I edited out a whole sentence in which I told about the city - it's Frankfurt. Sorry for that.



Iluminat said:


> "Złote Tarasy" are not exactly liked here in the Polish section of SSC and I think most architects don't like them either. The main reason for this is poor street level impression, empty walls and some weird decorations whole complex seem to completely ignore the surroundings which is even worse considering it's right in the center of Warsaw hno:


That's good, but most of the people here at least have a bit of taste when it comes to architecture. I met many people in my life who say that it's a really awesome structure.


----------



## RokasLT

*Bombardment of crap in sutch a great city. *
*"Arfa" Vilnius (in the left side)*
*1.*








*"Delfino pastatas" Vilnius*
*2.*








*In Kaunas*
*Soviet era "monsters"*
*1.*








*2.*


----------



## Iluminat

^^This "Soviet monster" looks unfinished so it's quite unfair to post it as "ugly building" it's more like a construction site. As for the other examples they look fine if you ask me.


----------



## I am he

WTCNewYork said:


> It is pretty ugly, but not the ugliest in the world to me. The ugliest in the whole world is probably this:


While I agree the Lloyds building is ugly...It is very different, and most Londoners like it. It is so different to anything else in the city. 

Just like the old WTC was very ugly - just two grey bland concrete pillars...but many new yorkers loved it...


----------



## I am he

I can't believe no one has put the 'metlife' building in New York on hgere yet...not only is it ugly, It ruins many views of/from midtown.


----------



## Mike____

^^Maybe because it aint ugly ?..


----------



## Kanto

I am he said:


> I can't believe no one has put the 'metlife' building in New York on hgere yet...not only is it ugly, It ruins many views of/from midtown.


Which one do you mean? The 1909 one or the 1963 one? The 1909 one is an extremely ugly building but the 1963 one is beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Mike____

^^They are both great :cheers:


----------



## YaWW

KillerFrenchFry said:


> We need a supertall in Warsaw, just so we won't have to live with this being the tallest building in the city.


If just to forget for a minute about the ideology behind that building and to look only at the architectural value of this building, it's great. I think it is time to get over past and get mature. This tower is beautiful, destroying heritage of the past, instead of accepting this chapter of history is what bring the mistakes of the past to the future. I agree on the point that Warsaw needs a modern supertall. I think also the New York style art-decor tower will certainly give Warsaw a historic touch. Warsaw really needs some world class skyline.


----------



## Kanto

^^ What's the history behind this building you speak of? I'm not from Poland and I'd like to know :cheers:


----------



## Iluminat

^^It's a gift from Stalin but few people care about it this days, it's one of the main symbols of Warsaw and I doubt it will change any time soon especially since it's on the heritage list.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

JMGV196 said:


> How did they do the graffiti over there???


thats what I thought too! and then i got instant vertigo thinking of dangling out of one of those windows with a spray can :dizzy:


----------



## skyion

*this is what happens if a mole just keeps growing and growing.*



Bez_imena said:


> Harbor Centre, Vancouver





*seems inspired by crumpled soda can with bullet hole in the middle.*



Mutiix123 said:


> Those towers aren't ugly  I find them amazing
> 
> Although I don't know if this has been posted or before, but this is probably the ugliest structure that has existed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://cdn.miragestudio7.com/wp-con...loon_walled_city_hong_kong_gotham_batman2.jpg
> 
> I really did not like that structure, it was not fitting to the skyline imo




*the souls of these buildings must have offended atheism and were sent to exile in Siberia.*









*2.*


----------



## rychlik

YaWW said:


> If just to forget for a minute about the ideology behind that building and to look only at the architectural value of this building, it's great. I think it is time to get over past and get mature. This tower is beautiful, destroying heritage of the past, instead of accepting this chapter of history is what bring the mistakes of the past to the future. I agree on the point that Warsaw needs a modern supertall. I think also the New York style art-decor tower will certainly give Warsaw a historic touch. Warsaw really needs some world class skyline.


Agreed. This Soviet era structure is protected now and seen as a historical building. Warsaw's skyline already has a few great buildings and is competing for one of the best skylines in Europe.


----------



## Mutiix123

WTCNewYork said:


> The ugliest in the whole world is probably this:


IKR! Looks like an oil refinery built in the middle of Londonhno:

Found some very ugly blocks located in Eastern Europe:









Source: http://www.artattack.sk

(PS: they are located in Petržalka, Slovakia)


----------



## Kanto

^^ LOL that's from my country. A typical ugly commie block. I would rather die than to live in one of those :badnews:


----------



## Iluminat

I live in a commieblock and like it although they painted it brown few years ago, it sure better than some dirty old buildings without natural sunlight.


----------



## Mutiix123

A LOT of commieblocks in eastern Europe like that are ugly. ^^

Ugliest part of Dubai? You guessed it:









Source: http://www.momentaryawe.com

The Dubai Marina is really ugly (but not as ugly as the ones in Petržalka).


----------



## Kanto

WasabiHoney said:


> I LOVE the way you call them! Sounds just like "Ugly Betty". Is it a commonly given nickname? And yes, I agree they're the epitome of monstrosity.


I dunno if it's common, I gave it to the building because it has such an exotic name and because I love giving nicknames to things, especially ugly and weird things. It's the same with the North Korean 330 meter hotel which I call the Slaughterhotel :hilarious


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ Yes I noticed that  But you have to agree it looks a lot better now that it's finished. Kind of sharp and futuristic (although still aggressive)


----------



## WasabiHoney

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> ugliest shit in my hometown. Geomatikum, Hamburg


If that's the ugliest you have in Hamburg, then you're very lucky! :lol: Yes it needs some repainting, but I wouldn't call it ugly. It has a crisp and modern feel.


----------



## Kiboko

te_ma_ said:


>


This cluster of highrises just made me laugh :lol: Notice the baby Rose Tower on the right, and the ridiculous clock on top of the tower om the left. How can anyone be proud of something like this in his city?


----------



## kld36

You have your favorite architect and others have their's, this is just an opinion.


----------



## ixs

KillerFrenchFry said:


> We need a supertall in Warsaw, just so we won't have to live with this being the tallest building in the city.


I agree - we need more tall (and good) buildings in Warsaw... 
BUT! I think that this one (PKiN) is still the best looking skyscraper in Warsaw skyline (and I don't care it is a gift from Stalin).

Better images of PKiN:








by zlota44blog









by bprzybysz


----------



## skyion

*Why hit it? It looks er, exploded already.*



stewie1980 said:


> After a few hours in Macau I had enough of that thing. I took a canon and aimed it at it, but I couldn't find the ammo.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewie1980/3700347599/in/set-72157620998992339/


----------



## LCIII

MDguy said:


> This builing in seattle has always made me sick, because of its base! uke:


This tower is many things but it's definitely not one of the most ugly towers in the world- not by a long shot. It's not even one of Seattles ugliest buildings.


----------



## Iluminat

^^I find the base very interesting


----------



## Sarcasticity

LCIII said:


> This tower is many things but it's definitely not one of the most ugly towers in the world- not by a long shot. It's not even one of Seattles ugliest buildings.


Very similar to the base of Citigroup building in NYC. I'm not particularly fond of the base, but I dont find the building ugly as well


----------



## MDguy

LCIII said:


> This tower is many things but it's definitely not one of the most ugly towers in the world- not by a long shot. It's not even one of Seattles ugliest buildings.


In your opinion.


----------



## Otie

skyion said:


> *Why hit it? It looks er, exploded already.*


I laughed so hard reading this..:hahaha:


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Not so much ugly as disturbing:








By mattbennett at 2011-07-27
yes, it is actually on a lean. RIP the 181 who were killed by that quake.hno:
this photo also contains an ugly building to the left as well any way.


----------



## Iluminat

^^All of them seem rather ugly


----------



## tim1807

And one tower stands skewed.


----------



## skyion

WasabiHoney said:


> I'm surprised no one has yet mentioned any of those countless monstrosities springing up in Mumbai. Here are two especially ugly ones IMO:
> 
> *Shreepati Arcade*


*wondering where the "flying house" finally landed? well, there goes the answer.*


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

tim1807 said:


> And one tower stands skewed.


Yes, did you read my text down the bottom?

Also, the tower with the sloped grey roof is also going to be demolished, along with several other towers. In fact about half of all the buildings in the Christchurch CBD have been demolished, or are going to be soon. The majority of them are quite ugly thankfully, although there are some nice buildings gone, and some ugly ones staying.hno:


----------



## elculo

Ahh, you were talking about Christchurch. How were we supposed to know? 
I read the text, thought about the quake in Turkey and that these were pictures of Van or some other city over there...


----------



## tim1807

Oh I didn't saw that, I thought that that kind of towers were resistant to earthquakes.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

tim1807 said:


> Oh I didn't saw that, I thought that that kind of towers were resistant to earthquakes.


Well it IS still standing isn't it? Buildings are designed to keep the people in it alive in a major quake, NOT to continue being used afterwards.
It was also an incredibly violent quake, one that would have caused a lot of damage in ANY city.
Yeah, sorry. I should have mentioned that I took the photo of my home city.


----------



## erbse

Mutiix123 said:


> You're right, those are the blocks located next to Brooklyn Bridge


Are (or have been) there any plans to demolish at least a portion of those?
I just hate them. They're like commieblocks.


----------



## roe5745

Mutiix123 said:


> ^
> Here are some more ugly blocks.
> 
> The Ugliest Building Complex In NYC Bar None... by AviDigital, on Flickr
> 
> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


If you think those are ugly you should come to Europe and look at some of the towerblocks here :lol:


----------



## skyion

haikalcool2u said:


> is this building is ugly?


the structure reflected indigenous architecture, subjectively I don't necessarily find it ugly,

but using that deck as carpark instead of greenery is indeed ugly.





Pokara said:


> Residencial In Tempo, Benidorm (Spain). 200 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me..... uke:


*definitely this building is inspired by a longlegged in bikini

morbidly sliced in half

then topped with a chinese cap 

:eek2:*


----------



## Mutiix123

roe5745 said:


> If you think those are ugly you should come to Europe and look at some of the towerblocks here :lol:


LOL I have seen those in east Europe in some photos. Very hideous

I don't think this one has been posted either:









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hO8zERjUUGQ/TFBzWpB-N2I/AAAAAAAAAHM/9ibN7wgQNCM/s400/riversideplaza02eg9



Pokara said:


> Residencial In Tempo, Benidorm (Spain). 200 m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me..... uke:


uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## zapor1

erbse said:


> Are (or have been) there any plans to demolish at least a portion of those?
> I just hate them. They're like commieblocks.


They're public housing, most likely they won't be demolished any time soon.


----------



## Mutiix123

edit


----------



## Mutiix123

*DOUBLE POST*.

If you think Al Quds Tower in Doha is a plain, and a tacky supertall, then put the tower here.









http://iloveqatar.net/forum/addon.php?26,module=embed_images,file_id=1264

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Anassmen

^^Totally agree, such towers have to be build in Doha's downtown!!


----------



## Kanto

Mutiix123 said:


> *DOUBLE POST*.
> 
> If you think Al Quds Tower in Doha is a plain, and a tacky supertall, then put the tower here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iloveqatar.net/forum/addon.php?26,module=embed_images,file_id=1264
> 
> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


This doesn't really look ugly to me :dunno:


----------



## haikalcool2u

pearl tower condominium,kota bharu-30f


----------



## CarltonHill

That one in Benidorm is really ugly... hno:


----------



## Nyce

Is this ugly building already mentioned?










This ugly building is located next to the Brooklyn Bridge, so it is often to find in Brooklyn Bridge pictures.










But the new owner plans to install a curtain wall. So perhaps in the future it will look like in this animation:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^we have ugly phone/internet company buildings here too  I think they have a fear of sunlight or something...

Brisbane...








Levanthian


Sydney...

















http://www.citywalker.net.au/2011/07/sydneys-sleeping-beauty-castle.html
Mornb


Perth...








random_fred


----------



## Mutiix123

Nyce said:


> Is this ugly building already mentioned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ugly building is located next to the Brooklyn Bridge, so it is often to find in Brooklyn Bridge pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the new owner plans to install a curtain wall. So perhaps in the future it will look like in this animation:


I'm not a fan of NYC either... so I'll say this looks a little ugly.

NYC's ugliest cancelled building. Ever. Designed. EVER. uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:










Just looks so ugly that I can't stand the design


----------



## Boriska

In Rouen, Normandy, France.


----------



## manhuelofspain

Alicante (spain)

Albufereta beach



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Construcción (tomado de : alacanti de profit) Albufereta beach /Alicante, Spain


----------



## Kanto

Mutiix123 said:


> I'm not a fan of NYC either... so I'll say this looks a little ugly.
> 
> NYC's ugliest cancelled building. Ever. Designed. EVER. uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god it wasn't built. It would have made NYC 1000x uglier. I'm not a fan of NYC, so... sorry to all NY'ers.


The NYSE tower is one of the most beautiful cancelled buildings, how can you say that it's ugly? hno:


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

^^ The same way you can constantly talk about roof height with annoying cheerleader smilies afterwards: it is his opinion, whether you like it or not.

It's an interesting design, but it's just not New York. Something like that would be better in San Francisco.


----------



## Kanto

^^ But I didn't do anything to him, I just stated my opinion. I have absolutely no problem with his opinion :cheers:


----------



## screenshotartist

Some people here need to double-check the medication they are taking.


Some wonderful architectural pieces have been posted under the name ugly. I guess it is true that people have different tastes and some people's tastes are not fully developed


----------



## Rascian

Kiboko said:


> Tour Barbapapa in Paris looks very ugly


Are you crazy? hno:

That building is beautiful and iconic.
If it gets built, it will be *the first real* 21th century building in Europe.


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ Not even a skyscraper :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And this one also in Bangkok is also ugly. It even makes me laugh :lol:









from http://images.travelpod.com


----------



## TweedeMan

<p>


Arrrgh said:


> <img src="http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/4136/torens.jpg" border="0" alt="" />


</p>
<p> </p>
<p>horrible</p>


----------



## lianli

Mutiix123 said:


> ^^ Not even a skyscraper :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And this one also in Bangkok is also ugly. It even makes me laugh :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from http://images.travelpod.com


looks like a robot :lol:


----------



## Xorcist

Cologne/Germany the "hercules building"


----------



## tim1807

^^ Not that ugly, the cladding is boring but from a distance it's pretty good.


----------



## moustache

The red and blue is so ...hno:

Robot is funny ! :lol:


----------



## Kanto

^^ I think those buildings are beautiful :banana2:


----------



## Mutiix123

I agree with RaySthlm, all these buildings look hideous. Looks like a slum. uke:


----------



## AsianDragons

has anyone mentioned Sydney ugliest by votes here it is the University of Technology Sydney


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ It does look ugly, but it's not as hideous as the Elephant building in my opinion :lol:


----------



## WasabiHoney

Xorcist said:


> Cologne/Germany the "hercules building"


I kind of like this one because of its cladding! It must create the illusion of color gradient from the distance.



RaySthlm said:


> Bogota in Colombia, downtown Bogota looks pretty ugly, just look at the quality of the buildings and the airport looks like a prison, never seen such a horrible airport in a capital city before, looks more like a prison.


Most skyscrapers in downtown Bogota look just like regular American skyscrapers of the 70s. The ones I would perhaps call ugly are the tall brick-red structures. Something about them is actually mesmerizing, but overall they look like those giant commieblocks in the suburbs of Paris. And the tall one with a single vertical row of windows looks brutal, but I'm sure its main facade is nicer.
As for the airport, it looks creepy indeed. I read it is being extended, so I hope it also gets a radical facelift in the process!



AsianDragons said:


> has anyone mentioned Sydney ugliest by votes here it is the University of Technology Sydney


Yup, it was mentioned somewhere in the first pages I think. The guy who posted it even said something like "it was even designed at the local department of architecture. No wonder nobody abroad has ever heard of UTS!" :lol:


----------



## Motul

Raysthlm is seriously bothered by the fact that Colombia is more developed than Thailand..


----------



## WasabiHoney

I checked his profile, it actually says he's only 25% Thai. Anyone knows why he was banned? I got the impression he's at war with a number of users...


----------



## Motul

WasabiHoney said:


> I checked his profile, it actually says he's only 25% Thai. Anyone knows why he was banned? I got the impression he's at war with a number of users...


Excessive trolling? He was posting those pictures of bogota in a number of threads..


----------



## WasabiHoney

He must have had a traumatic experience with Colombia or some Colombian!  I see no other reason for hating a particular city so much, even if it's actually as ugly as one claims.


----------



## Kanto

Hey folks, I have found more hideous buildings uke:

Metlife Tower in NYC (the one with the clock)










Burj al-Arab in Dubai


----------



## Sarcasticity

Uhm............ I don't even know how to react to the last post hno:


----------



## Motul

Sarcasticity said:


> Uhm............ I don't even know how to react to the last post hno:


+1


----------



## WasabiHoney

Kanto said:


> Hey folks, I have found more hideous buildings uke:
> 
> Metlife Tower in NYC (the one with the clock)
> 
> Burj al-Arab in Dubai


I actually hate most of these pre-1940 skyscrapers, although they seem to have a huge fan base. But Burj al Arab is a masterpiece of modern architecture. Bold and slick, with a futuristic yet symbolic shape. That's probably why it was such an iconic landmark of Dubai before Burj Kahlifa was completed (that one I would call ugly, because it's totally out of proportion)


----------



## erbse

Kanto, your posts are hideous. Move on, thanks.


----------



## Chewy2nd

St. Peter's Medical Centre in Burnley, England


----------



## Mike____

@Kanto, I sometimes really do not understand you...


----------



## Kanto

Beauty and ugliness both are in the eyes of the beholder. Every building in the world is beautiful for some and ugly for some as well :cheers:


----------



## GM

Kanto said:


> Hey folks, I have found more hideous buildings uke:
> 
> Metlife Tower in NYC (the one with the clock)
> 
> Burj al-Arab in Dubai


Actually, I fully agree with this post.
Here are two skyscrapers which are often considered as some gems by skyscrapers geeks while personally I've always found them quite disgraceful and tacky.


----------



## CDNer

*hello *

Ugliest Italian highrises :nuts:
what do you think about them?

Milan:





























Livorno:

















Ferrara:







[/QUOTE]

Palermo:









Bologna: (in this picture the towers are not under construction, but the cladding is that one!)









Turin:









Naples: (buildings, Left 110 meters, right 65 meters)









Rome: (in my opinion this is the worst project ever in italy)








[/QUOTE]









that's all for now


----------



## Kanto

^^ In my opinion they all look good. One thing though that disturbes me about some of the residential towers you posted is their lack of balconies. A good residential building shoulc have huge balconies :cheers:


----------



## tita01

Manila
The Trade and Financial Tower*30 floors


*Compared to this object*


----------



## Kanto

^^ :hilarious


----------



## Quall

AsianDragons said:


> has anyone mentioned Sydney ugliest by votes here it is the University of Technology Sydney


I dunno, I like this. :dunno:


----------



## Kanto

^^ Me too :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ mee too


----------



## ppierre

:weirdo:


----------



## lakegz

Kanto, I usually like your posts and enthusiasm for things and I am also a box lover.....however, you were just trying too hard with that last post with the MetLife and Burj. (not that I'm a fan of the burj)


----------



## Kanto

^^ I only stated my opinion and in my opinion those buildings are hideous uke:


----------



## moustache

I like the cladd ! And the shape is boxy but this tower is not ugly for me.




> Metlife Tower in NYC (the one with the clock)


You dont like the stone or beautifful buildings ?


----------



## Kanto

^^ I like stone but that building (Metlife) is hideous. It's essentialy a far smaller and far uglier version of Abby in Mecca uke:


----------



## moustache

Why exactly you dont like metlife tower ? 
Proportion ? Details ? cladding ?


----------



## Kanto

^^ There are 2 things I find extremely ugly about it, the clocks and the top (crown and spire - the area which is lit in the evening picture you posted) uke:


----------



## moustache

> I find extremely ugly about it, the clocks and the top


And why ?


----------



## gusgazman

Sarcasticity said:


> Uhm............ I don't even know how to react to the last post hno:


Maybe sent him to see a shrink is not a bad idea...hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Kanto

gusgazman said:


> Maybe sent him to see a shrink is not a bad idea...hno:hno:hno:


But maybe bullying me is a bad idea :rant:


----------



## Mike____

@Kanto, so what skyscraper is beautiful then in your eyes ???


----------



## Kanto

^^ The Willis Tower, the Hong Kong International Commerce Center, the Twin Towers of the old World Trade Center, the Aon Center, the Trump World Tower 432 Park Avenue, all the new World Trade Center buildings, the Shanghai World Financial Center the Hong Kong 2 International Financial Center, the Empire State Building, Trump Tower Chicago, Burj Khalifa, Citic Plaza and many more are beautiful in my opinion :cheers:


----------



## GM

moustache said:


> Why exactly you dont like metlife tower ?
> Proportion ? Details ? cladding ?


It's tacky. It looks like it rather belongs to Las Vegas than to New York. It's some cheap imitation of Italian Renaissance... actually an awkward mix between Big Ben and St Mark's Campanile in Venice.

There are tons of amazing and beautiful skyscrapers in New York. Metlife is not one them.


----------



## skyion

Kanto said:


> Beauty and ugliness both are in the eyes of the beholder. Every building in the world is beautiful for some and ugly for some as well :cheers:


highly subjective and not valid excuse enough.

any dolt could easily say the same and still sound "smart."


----------



## HardBall

Here's a good selection of those from the relatively recent era, constructed (or under construction), ugly and aesthetically repulsive projects in the world:

















































































































































Well, there is an almost endless selection; but these are some of the worst offenders.


----------



## Kanto

I think the Pingan (the first one in the list) is beautiful :cheers:


----------



## NotTarts

The UTS building looks like a parking lot...


----------



## Kiboko

I love the tacky temple building in Shanghai (picture 2), thanks for sharing :banana:


HardBall said:


> Here's a good selection of those from the relatively recent era, constructed (or under construction), ugly and aesthetically repulsive projects in the world:
> ...
> Well, there is an almost endless selection; but these are some of the worst offenders.


Almost every style is presented in this list. So what *do *you like?


----------



## moustache

HardBall, 
I love most part of builduigs showed ... 

This building is truly amazing ( one of the best in the world ) :


----------



## moustache

> It's tacky. It looks like it rather belongs to Las Vegas than to New York. It's some cheap imitation of Italian Renaissance... actually an awkward mix between Big Ben and St Mark's Campanile in Venice.


I dont think it s a imitation. and i dont think it's a mix between Big Ben and St Mark's Campanile in Venice.


----------



## Kanto

skyion said:


> highly subjective and not valid excuse enough.
> 
> any dolt could easily say the same and still sound "smart."


It is not an excuse. I have done nothing to excuse for :rant:


----------



## Kiboko

Fuad765 said:


>


Fugly!


----------



## WasabiHoney

HardBall said:


> Here's a good selection of those from the relatively recent era, constructed (or under construction), ugly and aesthetically repulsive projects in the world:
> 
> Well, there is an almost endless selection; but these are some of the worst offenders.


Indeed, every one of these has something ugly about it. I would give particular mentions to the City Spire (I don't know why, but something about it disturbs me a lot), the one in Kaohsiung (a two-legged monster) and Abby (which looks utterly monstrous in this photo).
Having said that, couldn't you find smaller photos to post for some of them?


----------



## Galro

moustache said:


> I dont think it s a imitation. and i dont think it's a mix between Big Ben and St Mark's Campanile in Venice.


New York times article from 1907 disagrees with you (they don't consider it to be a bad thing though): 
http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=F00613FC3A5A15738DDDA00A94DA415B878CF1D3

I think the design of the building appeared more successful prior to the modernisations done in the '60s.


----------



## desertpunk

*The Kaden Building, Louisville KY*









http://www.oddee.com/item_97273.aspx


----------



## Blindfold

That buiding in Louiseville is very widely known as DAMN UGLY. This FUGLY mess is surely earlier in the thread. I actually think this should be preserved as an example of what NOT to do. I've never seen around it so I wonder how is fits in with it's neighbours?


----------



## Mike____

^^It has no neighbours.. Just a tower next to suburbs...


----------



## Kanto

zapor1 said:


> Just **** off Kanto, and no, I'm not "bullying" you. Your almost starting to sound like a 12 year old trying to be cool by disliking these buildings.


If everybody would flame on everybody who posts a building that he/she likes in this thread like you do this entire thread would be one big flaming ground. Go bully somebody else dude, I have a right to state my opinion on buildings just like everybody else here :rant:

But back on topic now:










This building is beautiful in my opinion, how can somebody compare it to the Slaughterhotel? LOL, it's like comparing a Miss World to Gollum :hahano:


----------



## WasabiHoney

The last one posted by WTCNewYork (I'm not quoting it because it's a large picture) is a monster. In fact the whole city behind it looks horrible! :runaway:


----------



## tim1807

マイルズ;88075611 said:


> Don't Forget about this building...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes the Ryugyong Hotel look like the Eiffel Tower.


Indeed, one of the best places next to the Brooklyn Bridge is wasted for this ugly building.


----------



## charmedone

Yonkers NY


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ I never imagined such ugly buildings could exist in NY uke:


----------



## Mutiix123

WTCNewYork said:


> Source:www.wikipedia.org


^^ What's wrong with it? Looks nice in my opinion...


----------



## tommolo

I am very sorry, French people around here, I love your country very much, I've visited once, twice, many times and I always will...but still I can't get in love with this element in the city centre...sorry, I know it's hars to say because it was the world's first supertall, but still... I have to post it here the very only thing I don't like of the city... don't bash me ok?  tastes are tastes...


----------



## Mike____

^^
It's a structure not a building/skyscraper.


----------



## Kiboko

tommolo said:


> I am very sorry, French people around here, I love your country very much, I've visited once, twice, many times and I always will...but still I can't get in love with this element in the city centre...sorry, I know it's hars to say because it was the world's first supertall, but still... I have to post it here the very only thing I don't like of the city... don't bash me ok?  tastes are tastes... http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cb/Eiffel_Tower_from_Champ_de_Mars.jpg


This is blasphemy :bash:


----------



## Kanto

I have found another hideous building. It is the Aspire Tower in Doha uke:


----------



## charmedone

Mutiix123 said:


> ^^ I never imagined such ugly buildings could exist in NYC uke:


its not in new york city its in Yonkers a city that's outside of new york city lol


----------



## Mutiix123

The Aspire Tower may not look that amazing to me but looks good at night...


----------



## tikiturf

tommolo said:


> I am very sorry, French people around here, I love your country very much, I've visited once, twice, many times and I always will...but still I can't get in love with this element in the city centre...sorry, I know it's hars to say because it was the world's first supertall, but still... I have to post it here the very only thing I don't like of the city... don't bash me ok?  tastes are tastes...


Don't be sorry:lol:. You like or you don't like, I see the Eiffel tower everyday and I've always loved it but if you don't like it it's okay, like you said *tastes are tastes*

Btw I don't think the aspire tower in Doha is ugly, nice shape and nice cladding but I must admit it has an ugly top


----------



## skyion

Kanto said:


> I have found another hideous building. It is the Aspire Tower in Doha uke:


beautiful structure.


----------



## moustache

Eiffel tower stills amazing !!


----------



## moustache

London :

















































And of course :


----------



## RokasLT

Mutiix123 said:


> ^^ What's wrong with it? Looks nice in my opinion...


L LIKE THIS ONE TOO :cheers2:


----------



## moustache

Toulouse, France :


----------



## Kanto

Mallorca Cathedral uke:


----------



## moustache

Amazing building !!!! I love it !


----------



## realitybites-u

for me this tower looks ugly. very badly design.



dnh310 said:


> storm front i por ~wibo~, en Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Kanto* l don't understand your taste :nuts:


----------



## realitybites-u

RokasLT said:


> *Kanto* l don't understand your taste :nuts:


same with me.


----------



## moustache

> Kanto l don't understand your taste


Me too. Kanto 's opinion looks like provocation for me.


----------



## moustache




----------



## tommolo

Ouch! Totally out of scale!  It's almost fun! I can't dig all these constructions without sense of proportions and kinda exposing with pride their mere structures without a single decoration or "embellishment"...what they were thinking?


----------



## Mutiix123

The Marina Bay Sands Restort doesn't look ugly... I dunno why some people have to say it's ugly?

And Kanto, you probably have the worst opinion ever. Bad taste, saying every building is ugly, except for boxes. Your a very strange person...


----------



## moustache

> I dunno why some people have to say it's ugly?


I ask myself the same question when people say big ben, met life tower or eiffel tower are ugly. 

Otherwise, i think The Marina Bay Sands Restort dosent look good because : 
the global shape, out of propotion, the comunism bloc's cladding, no details, too much massiv, the roof. It seems like a cheap building which has been built in 70"s in Benidorm ...


----------



## Kanto

Why is somebody who loves boxes and hates old architecture (except for ancient architecture) considered weird and being even by some (moustache) considered provocative while nobody sees anything wrong on somebody loving old architecture and hating boxes. It is simply my taste that I love right angles. I always loved them, my entire life I love straight lines and right angles :cheers:


----------



## moustache

> my entire life I love straight lines and right angles


You **** with a robot ?


----------



## Mike____

@Kanto since when is a cathedral a skyscraper ?
btw if you hate historical buildings.. you must hate this too right?


----------



## Kanto

^^ Yup, I hate that one too :cheers:



> You **** with a robot ?


:hilarious


----------



## WTCNewYork

Kanto I would just like to ask what it is you don't like about old architecture? :cheers:


----------



## tommolo

Mike____ said:


> @Kanto since when is a cathedral a skyscraper ?
> btw if you hate historical buildings.. you must hate this too right?


Gooosh I'm all for historical architecture but Mike you've choosen my favorite architecture from gothic period! Loving this harmonical and proportionate brabantine gothic city hall...its richness and sculptural intricacy is almost enjoyable as the baroque to me! 

And yes, I see arkward ugliness in some modern building because I just can't read them. What is the order? What is the overall plan? Why there are 60 floors and not -say- 56? Why there are 12 windows in a floor and not 15? It is just too arbitrarial, lacking of a deeper structure. They seems to just say: "hey, let's do something strange now!". It's a toy, it is a game, it is a play, it is structural engineering, it it structural experimentation, but it is by no means art, it is by no means a research to achieve beauty, that is to hidden order, plans or harmony above the plain surface of physical matters, of marbles, of colours. To hidden an utopical dream beneath reality, beneath things: That's what beauty it is to me


----------



## Otie

moustache said:


>


:drool: Folks, is there any thread for Gothic Architecture?


----------



## moustache

What is the name of this beautiful building ?


----------



## tommolo

It's the Leuven City Hall in Leuven, Belgium, one of the best (if not the best) example of civil gothic architecture. It's a Gem, really!


----------



## Kanto

WTCNewYork said:


> Kanto I would just like to ask what it is you don't like about old architecture? :cheers:


In architecture I love right angles and simplicity. Old architecture is the exact opposite of that. Old architecture is a mix of countless shapes and angles which I hate though one thing that I hate even more are the "decorations" on the buildings which I call spikes. To me the old buildings look like a mace with all the spikes uke:


----------



## tommolo

romanesque or reinassance have sometimes great elegance and purity of shapes  and they're soo classical


----------



## Kanto

Kingdom Center, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia uke:


----------



## Mike____

^^ For once I agree with you.. I'm not a fan of it either..


----------



## tommolo

Yeah Kingdom Center, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia is a wonderful 3 blades razor, but an awful building


----------



## moustache

> Kingdom Center, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia


not so bad.


----------



## HardBall

moustache said:


> HardBall,
> I love most part of builduigs showed ...
> 
> This building is truly amazing ( one of the best in the world ) :


Hope you are kidding;

This might have been OK for a project for some architecture undergrad in the postmodern ethos, it should never have been built in its current form. Its presence alone turns Houston skyline from the monolithic/monotonous but dignified to some semblance of a freak show; especially when up close, the zillion little spires are just about the most most awkward and disconcerting feature of any building that I have seen.


----------



## HardBall

Kiboko said:


> I love the tacky temple building in Shanghai (picture 2), thanks for sharing :banana:Almost every style is presented in this list. So what *do *you like?


Not so much that I don't like the style or underlying design philosophy, but the execution of the designs themselves are the issue. I can probably find buildings of each of these general forms that I like and are well designed.

The tacky building you referred is Ping'an, and is one of the most hated designs in East Asia.


----------



## HardBall

WasabiHoney said:


> Indeed, every one of these has something ugly about it. I would give particular mentions to the City Spire (I don't know why, but something about it disturbs me a lot), the one in Kaohsiung (a two-legged monster) and Abby (which looks utterly monstrous in this photo).
> Having said that, couldn't you find smaller photos to post for some of them?


Exactly, especially true about cityspire. That building just makes me my skin crawl after staring at it intensely for a while. It's just generally a grotesque design that reminds one of a led zeppelin album played backwards at 0.5x speed.


----------



## HardBall

skyion said:


> *this is what happens when godzilla wears tuxedo.*


Good one, very apt analogy :lol::lol:


----------



## erbse

HardBall said:


> Hope you are kidding;
> 
> This might have been OK for a project for some architecture undergrad in the postmodern ethos, it should never have been built in its current form. Its presence alone turns Houston skyline from the monolithic/monotonous but dignified to some semblance of a freak show; especially when up close, the zillion little spires are just about the most most awkward and disconcerting feature of any building that I have seen.


You Sir, are the one that has to be kidding. It's the only eyecatcher of Houston's skyline in a positive sense, a gem of its era. It's a remarkable resemblance of America's early skyscrapers and it's loved for a reason.


----------



## moustache

> Hope you are kidding;


No, i think it s an amazing building. Spectacular and very classic at the same time. Proportions and the cladding are great and spires are the little detail wich make this building truly unique. It s a great add to houston's skyline. 











Architects are Philip Johnson and John Burgee. Two master who have designed the most beautifull towers in the world !


















































Amazing cladding :


----------



## erbse

Completely agree here. It also completely avoids tackiness all over its appearance, as opposed to many other towers that try to look classical. It's a marvel of its time.


----------



## El_Greco

Most skyscrapers are pretty ugly.


----------



## moustache

ugly like this ? 










or like this ( the biggest shit i have never seen ) ?


----------



## El_Greco

I quite like the Orbit, but yes Fenchurch is ugly. However Im not sure why you focused on London - skyscrapers all around the World are, for the most part, ugly.


----------



## moustache

Which buildings do you like ?


----------



## El_Greco

Good ones. For me its all about design and aesthetics, I dont care about height.


----------



## momo45

^^ I think all is beautiful and unique building and structure!!


----------



## moustache

> Good ones. For me its all about design and aesthetics, I dont care about height.


Ok, but have you got exemples ?


----------



## Kanto

Al Hamara Tower in Kuwait uke:


Al Hamra Tower by Cisco Pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mike____

^^I like that one! 

here are sone ugly ones..


----------



## ChiSkyline

New York Times Building








Sorry but the Burj Khalifa








Almost every other building in Dubai as well hno:


----------



## Mutiix123

Kanto said:


> It's beautiful :cheers:


No it's not hno:


----------



## Mike____

Kanto said:


> It's beautiful :cheers:


It's disgusting


----------



## Huggkruka

In this thread, everyone is Jack Black: 
http://youtu.be/yVv5sIY57TA?t=1m46s


----------



## Matsky

^^^^ Good to see that I'm not the only one who thinks, that Carlton Center is uke:


----------



## Sarcasticity

2 birds with 1 stone










Carnegie Hall (L) and City Spire (R).

Good thing One57 is gonna balance out all that ugliness these two buildings bring


----------



## Kanto

^^ City Spire is ugly but Carnegie Hall is not :dunno:


----------



## Kiboko

Kanto said:


> ^^ City Spire is ugly but Carnegie Hall is not :dunno:


At first i thought you just had a different opinion, but now i know you are just trolling. Do you have any pics of more beautiful structures?


----------



## Kanto

^^ At first I thought you were a normal forumer but now I know you're a bully. Am I not allowed to have my own opinion? This thread is all about people's opinions on buildings and who are you to decide which opinions are allowed and which opinions are not? :rant:


----------



## Matsky

Why are so much users argumentig about Kanto's opinion? In nearly every thread does someone disagree with him....hno:


----------



## Kanto

^^ Disagreement and attacking are two different things, Kiboko could have just said that he disagrees with me but instead he attacked me hno:


----------



## Matsky

^^ I don't know the background story and I don't wanna know it.
But of course you're right. That's a public forum, and every one may have his/her opinion. 
And if someone attacking you: Why do we have mods?


----------



## moustache

I like both, especially the left with orange stone.


----------



## WTCNewYork

I still say 80 South St. is the most disgusting building ever conceived.


----------



## moustache

=


----------



## Kanto

^^ Did, you really have to post that pic? I was just about to go eating and now I have to wait a few hours before that image fades away from my mind uke:


----------



## Matsky

^^^^ Hahahah :hilarious
I couldn't say it better :lol:
It seems nobody likes this tower 
But look at the right part of the pic: This building seems to consist only of concrete uke:


----------



## Matsky

Kanto: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WTCNewYork

The ugly On-Hold 56 Leonard Street. Image credit goes to trendir.com.


----------



## Matsky

I don't think it's ugly. Modern and unusual.


----------



## royal rose1

HardBall said:


> Hope you are kidding;
> 
> This might have been OK for a project for some architecture undergrad in the postmodern ethos, it should never have been built in its current form. Its presence alone turns Houston skyline from the monolithic/monotonous but dignified to some semblance of a freak show; especially when up close, the zillion little spires are just about the most most awkward and disconcerting feature of any building that I have seen.


The Bank of America building in Houston has always been one of my favorite skyscrapers, it's dared to be retro when other buildings have tried too hard to be modern, and it's done a great job, it's a beautiful building.


----------



## moustache

> Did, you really have to post that pic? I was just about to go eating and now I have to wait a few hours before that image fades away from my mind


boxy's food ?


----------



## Otie

Kiboko said:


> Do you have any pics of more beautiful structures?


I'm also requesting for more contributions, Kanto. This thread could rival Stylish Architecture with your posts. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## WasabiHoney

Kanto said:


> I have found another hideous building. It is the Aspire Tower in Doha uke:


It may look brutal in daylight, but when lit up at night I think it's very impressive!



moustache said:


> And of course :


What the hell is this mess? Looks like the offspring of an airport control tower and a roller coaster, just like someone on LSD would imagine it :nuts: By the way, are the cranes also part of this thing? (their color seems to match!)



HardBall said:


> Exactly, especially true about cityspire. That building just makes me my skin crawl after staring at it intensely for a while. It's just generally *a grotesque design that reminds one of a led zeppelin album played backwards at 0.5x speed*.


:lol:



moustache said:


> Otherwise, i think The Marina Bay Sands Restort dosent look good because :
> the global shape, out of propotion, the comunism bloc's cladding, no details, too much massiv, the roof.


Exactly! I actually think the overall shape is quite interesting, but all the rest you said is true.


----------



## WasabiHoney

009 said:


>


These are interesting, however they kind of gross me out, because they look like anacondas with a prey inside their belly, or like those giant earthworms in horror sci-fi movies! Or like this:












Mutiix123 said:


> This building looks so ugly it looks like a ***** :lol:


Well, this is exactly one of the things that make it interesting! And those LED lights give it a surreal look, like something from another world!



Kanto said:


> ^^ Did, you really have to post that pic? I was just about to go eating and now I have to wait a few hours before that image fades away from my mind uke:


:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious


----------



## Matsky

^^ earthworms :lol:


----------



## hater

moustache said:


> One of the most beautiful building in the world.


wow what a great building


----------



## 3litx

Some of the pics here are nice, i don't find it unattractive at all. Maybe it was all aged and lacks maintainance


----------



## TweedeMan

Utrecht, The Netherlands: Rabo Tower


----------



## UnHavrais

Fire Station of Le Havre (France)

Yestarday









Today


----------



## Mutiix123

I can't believe anybody ever mentioned this colored piece of crap.










This one below is also a piece of crap as well


Reval Hotel Olümpia by Triiiin, on Flickr


----------



## ionic_child

zergcerebrates said:


> I thought this looks amazing and out of this world!


this one should'nt be here. i thinks it's innovative...


----------



## RokasLT

Mutiix123 said:


> I can't believe anybody ever mentioned this colored piece of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one below is also a piece of crap as well
> 
> 
> Reval Hotel Olümpia by Triiiin, on Flickr


l don't see anything wrong with this building "OLUMPIA", btw. nice cladding l think.


----------



## Himmelwärts

UnHavrais said:


> Fire Station of Le Havre (France)
> 
> Yestarday
> 
> Today


Looks nice!!


----------



## moustache

> Fire Station of Le Havre (France)


Pretty good. 

Le havre :


























This city is so ugly ... One of the worst in France.


----------



## Kanto

I've got a really hideous one, the Transamerica Pyramid in San francisco uke: It looks similar to the Slaughterhotel uke:


----------



## Himmelwärts

@moustache 
The building on the 2nd picture is not that bad...


----------



## moustache

> I've got a really hideous one, the Transamerica Pyramid in San francisco It looks similar to the Slaughterhotel


I don't understand. This poor cladding should enjoy you, no ?


----------



## tommolo

moustache said:


> This city is so ugly ... One of the worst in France.


Le Havre is UNESCO world heritage site for its post war architecture and reconstructions...........as incredible as you might see it


----------



## Iluminat

moustache said:


> Le havre :
> This city is so ugly ... One of the worst in France.


Because it's modern :dunno:
I see only good and "ok" architecture on this pictures no kitch or tackiness just modernism with rather classical feel to it.


----------



## Kanto

moustache said:


> I don't understand. This poor cladding should enjoy you, no ?


There's nothing wrong with the cladding but the shape of that building is hideous uke:


----------



## El_Greco

moustache said:


> Ok, but have you got exemples ?


Do you want me to list every building I like? Im a great fan of Deconstructivism (ie Guggenheim Bilbao, Jewish Museum Berlin, BMW Welt, New Court London etc).


----------



## moustache

> Because it's modern


No, because i think it s hideous. 



> Le Havre is UNESCO world heritage site for its post war architecture and reconstructions...........as incredible as you might see it


Yes i know. Sometimes, i tell myself people do anything. There are so many places which are amazing without unesco"s label.


----------



## WasabiHoney

moustache said:


> Le havre :
> This city is so ugly ... One of the worst in France.


It looks very unpleasant indeed, more like some industrial Eastern European seaport rather than something you would expect to find in France. I find the tower in the third picture (I'm not quoting it because of its size) particularly ugly.


----------



## moustache

Le havre could be a good place for Kanto's holiday.


----------



## Kanto

^^ :hilarious


----------



## Matsky

TweedeMan said:


> Utrecht, The Netherlands: Rabo Tower


It looks like a car park with cladding uke:


----------



## Kiboko

^Actually the cladding looks very good. There's not much wrong with this tower.


----------



## Matsky

Not just the cladding is a faught...The top for itself is a catastrophe... Small windows and too much concrete..hno:


----------



## Kanto

And here I have another hideous Abby clone, the Palace of culture and science in Warsaw uke:


----------



## UnHavrais

Mais tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi Moustache, la ville du Havre est loin d'être moche ! Y as tu déjà mis les pieds ? J'en doute fort. Tu critiques, mais je doute que tu y es déjà allé (ou une journée à tout caser).
Il y a de tout au Havre, un centre ville plutot bien reconstruit, un quartier "anglais", un quartier populaire digne de New York... Donc ne dis pas que la ville est laide ! 


But you say really anything Mustache, the city of Havre is far from being uglyHave kept silent already put feet there? I doubt it hardly. You criticize, but I doubt that you already went (or there a day to accommodate everything)..
There is of everything in Havre, a city center plutot well reconstructed, a "English" district, a popular district deserving of New York... Thus do not say that the city is ugly!


Place de l'Hotel de ville








Place de l'Hotel de ville








College des Ormeaux








Quartier Danton








Quartier du Nice Havrais








Square Saint Roch








Quartier Sainte Cecile








Quartier de l'Eure








Bassin du commerce 
























La plage








Paquebots au Havre








Palais de Justice








Lycée François Ier (school of Christine Lagarde -Director of FMI)








Université









Etc. 

Sorry for this post, it's not the subject, but I owe defend my city !

(And sorry for my bad englich, thank yoi reverso  )


----------



## Kiboko

Matsky said:


> Not just the cladding is a faught...The top for itself is a catastrophe... Small windows and too much concrete..hno:


That is what i thought myself, until i saw the real thing. The cladding of the glassfacade and the top is very nice. Nice details!


----------



## royal rose1

Kanto said:


> And here comes another ugly building, it's the Woolworth Building in NYC uke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this building the Giraffe building because with its fat lower part and thin "neck" it looks like a giraffe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find 10 differences :hilarious


The Woolworth for the past 4 years of my life, since I discovered it and saw it in person, has been my absolute favorite building in the WORLD bar none. To call it ugly is a crime to humanity. Every building aspires to be like the Woolworth, maybe the setback is a little drastic, but I think it is tasteful. You are crazy to call it ugly, it couldn't be further from it. If you want ugly, look at the bland crap they're spewing out in the Middle East and China. I think Jin Mao is a pretty ugly building.


----------



## WTCNewYork

royal rose1 said:


> The Woolworth for the past 4 years of my life, since I discovered it and saw it in person, has been my absolute favorite building in the WORLD bar none. To call it ugly is a crime to humanity.


Well said.


----------



## Kanto

royal rose1 said:


> The Woolworth for the past 4 years of my life, since I discovered it and saw it in person, has been my absolute favorite building in the WORLD bar none. To call it ugly is a crime to humanity. Every building aspires to be like the Woolworth, maybe the setback is a little drastic, but I think it is tasteful. You are crazy to call it ugly, it couldn't be further from it. If you want ugly, look at the bland crap they're spewing out in the Middle East and China. I think Jin Mao is a pretty ugly building.


I agree with one thing, Jin Mao really is ugly uke:


----------



## tommolo

Well I'm not in love with modernist architecture, but for truth's sake I have to admit that the church interior in Le Havre is really BEAUTIFUL! Those stained glass are really amazing!


----------



## Matsky

Moskau Academy of Science: 








uke:

Robot Building in Bangkok. 








uke:

I hope we don't have them already.


----------



## Mike____

my eyes :s :madwife:


----------



## WasabiHoney

UnHavrais said:


> But you say really anything Mustache, the city of Havre is far from being uglyHave kept silent already put feet there? I doubt it hardly. You criticize, but I doubt that you already went (or there a day to accommodate everything)..
> There is of everything in Havre, a city center plutot well reconstructed, a "English" district, a popular district deserving of New York... Thus do not say that the city is ugly!
> 
> Sorry for this post, it's not the subject, but I owe defend my city !


Indeed, these spots of Le Havre you posted are interesting. But the city looks austere overall, at least in the large photo posted by Moustache. Just what you would expect for the city of Christine Lagarde! :lol:



Mike____ said:


>


EEEEW! :cripes:


----------



## Dallas star

ChiSkyline said:


> New York Times Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but the Burj Khalifa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost every other building in Dubai as well hno:


You my friend must have an awful taste in buildings then.


----------



## Hut_17

EuroMaster said:


> Are you kidding? Its just as building an elevator core delivered in casco way. It's built in the centre!
> 
> Ugliness under construction in Benidomr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And impressing the existing skyline


:cripes:


----------



## Sarcasticity

Mike____ said:


>


Is that supposed to be a twin towered Chrysler Building replica :nuts:


----------



## skyion

Sarcasticity said:


> 2 birds with 1 stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carnegie Hall (L) and City Spire (R).
> 
> Good thing One57 is gonna balance out all that ugliness these two buildings bring


I think it's that whitewashed matchbox in the center that's ugly, and those cheese blocks on the mid-right, and the charcoal box on the left to the right of the Spire, and that blank gray wall behind the center, and...


:uh:


----------



## skyion

EuroMaster said:


> Are you kidding? Its just as building an elevator core delivered in casco way. It's built in the centre!
> 
> Ugliness under construction in Benidomr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And impressing the existing skyline


that decapitated long-leg in bikini is a secret mobile giant robot programmed to rush to the nearest beach then take a dive :runaway:


----------



## Mutiix123

Mike____ said:


> my eyes :s :madwife:


Okay, I don't really like the one above, but the others look okay... and I actualy like the al Kazim Towers more than the Chrysler building...


----------



## Mutiix123

Kanto said:


> And here I have another hideous Abby clone, the Palace of culture and science in Warsaw uke:
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

Actually this was built in 1955, so you cannot say this did not copy the Abby... cause this building is much more older than the Abby

Okay Kanto, all you do is not just stating your own opinion, but just trolling hno:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

EuroMaster said:


> The worst we can offer is Splinter, Rotterdam


This one looks pretty awesome


----------



## Mutiix123

Another hideous building uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:









from http://www.amethyst.co.za


----------



## Mutiix123

Kanto said:


> I've got a really hideous one, the Transamerica Pyramid in San francisco uke: It looks similar to the Slaughterhotel uke:


Not even close to the Ryugyong. LOL


----------



## EuroMaster

I like the Pyramid building. Never saw it in real but it's iconic and earthquake-safe as well.


----------



## Matsky

Mutiix123 said:


> Another hideous building uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from http://www.amethyst.co.za


Ouch! wtf, who architect designs such an ugly building? uke:




Mike____ said:


> my eyes :s :madwife:


uke:


----------



## Kanto

Mutiix123 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Actually this was built in 1955, so you cannot say this did not copy the Abby... cause this building is much more older than the Abby
> 
> Okay Kanto, all you do is not just stating your own opinion, but just trolling hno:


So much for freedom of opinion, right? hno:

But back on topic, I can't understand why people hate these twin Chryslers but love the original Chrysler since they are nearly identical. I'd even say those twin Chryslers look considerably better than the original Chrysler :cheers: though they are still ugly uke:


----------



## Matsky

^^ This buildings look like made of LEGO hno:


----------



## Otie

It's not the shape or silhouette what makes the buildings ugly but rather the abscence of architectural details proper of the Art-Deco style.


----------



## Mike____

^^ The real Chrysler has something called Style.. 
thats something that these twins dont have.


----------



## WasabiHoney

Sarcasticity said:


> Is that supposed to be a twin towered Chrysler Building replica :nuts:





Matsky said:


> ^^ This buildings look like made of LEGO hno:


This is exactly what I thought when I saw them. I'm not exactly a fan of the Chrysler building, but these two just scream "fake copy".


----------



## El_Greco

WasabiHoney said:


> It looks very unpleasant indeed, more like some industrial Eastern European seaport rather than something you would expect to find in France.


You should pay a visit to some of those E European seaports, youd be surprised...


----------



## elculo

Frankfurt's worst, Messetorhaus:

Wikipedia:


> Its unusual shape and use of materials resembles a guillotine


----------



## Kanto

El_Greco said:


> You should pay a visit to some of those E European seaports, I bet youd change your views pretty quick. Good places to start - Tallinn, Riga, Klaipeda, Gdansk.


I visited Talinn and I loved it there :cheers:

Btw, now I'll do something many people might have trouble believing, I'll declare a box being ugly and this box is the Sino Steel Tower in Tianjin. What is ugly about this building is it's cladding, which is so hideous that even I think the building is ugly despite being a box :uh:uke:


----------



## ChiSkyline

Dallas star said:


> You my friend must have an awful taste in buildings then.


:lol:I have wonderful taste in buildings.. Just not those buildings. The Burj Khalifa looks like a bunch of cigarretes layered on top each other forming a pyramid. :nono: The New York Times building is just aweful. Not my taste..


----------



## Matsky

^^^^ OMG uke:
It looks like Swiss Cheese...-.-


----------



## Rascian




----------



## Matsky

What's ^^*that*^^ uke:
That's attacking my taste!


----------



## Kanto

^^ Those buildings look like a starting ramp for the space shuttle :hilarious


----------



## Rascian

Matsky said:


> What's ^^*that*^^ uke:
> That's attacking my taste!


The so called "Eastern Gate" and some other 1970's brutalist residentials from Belgrade, Serbia..


----------



## WasabiHoney

The Eastern Gate was actually featured in the daily GTC in August, and I had found it terribly ugly:












El_Greco said:


> You should pay a visit to some of those E European seaports, youd be surprised...


I'm aware most of them do have beautiful neighborhoods. But on the whole, when viewed from above, some basically look like a sprawl of grey commieblocks around a large port.



Kanto said:


> Btw, now I'll do something many people might have trouble believing, I'll declare a box being ugly and this box is the Sino Steel Tower in Tianjin. What is ugly about this building is it's cladding, which is so hideous that even I think the building is ugly despite being a box :uh:uke:


I like this one, precisely because of its cladding!


----------



## tommolo

ChiSkyline said:


> :lol:I have wonderful taste in buildings.. Just not those buildings. The Burj Khalifa looks like a bunch of cigarretes layered on top each other forming a pyramid. :nono: The New York Times building is just aweful. Not my taste..


I too can't see beauty in burj khalifa. It's just a spire, vertical, very flat, not very proportioned. I too like everybody else can draw a vertical line "a mile high", like a cheap copy of frank lloyd wright's "illinois skyscraper" project...
but again, taste are taste  my contribution is to affirm that every position can be very reasonable and acceptable while honestly supported


----------



## royal rose1

Kanto said:


> I visited Talinn and I loved it there :cheers:
> 
> Btw, now I'll do something many people might have trouble believing, I'll declare a box being ugly and this box is the Sino Steel Tower in Tianjin. What is ugly about this building is it's cladding, which is so hideous that even I think the building is ugly despite being a box :uh:uke:


Absolutely disgusting. Looks like it was an ugly boxy building and someone threw a blanket with holes over it. Horrible building.


----------



## dnh310

Rascian said:


>


^^ uke: uke: uke:


----------



## dnh310

This is just one example of millions of ugly buildings that exist throughout Argentina.



MarcosU2 said:


> No busquen más.
> 
> No creo que en Argentina haya un edificio más antiestético que éste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista desde calle Maipú, pleno centro de Rosario.
> 
> Hasta parece como si estuviera arqueado hacia la derecha...:runaway:





Nacho_91 said:


> *Aporto con dos fotos mias de la ciudad de La Plata
> 
> 1° Edificio "El fideo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2° Edificio "Kosovo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos*


----------



## Erran

Rascian said:


>


Destroy those shit! ASAP! :bash:



>


I dunno what to say, this one is just beyond "the ugliness". :lol:


----------



## Rascian

WasabiHoney said:


> The Eastern Gate was actually featured in the daily GTC in August, and I had found it terribly ugly:


That's not Eastern gate but block 23 in New Belgrade. Eastern Gate is the 3 building complex. 
Of course Western gate (Genex) is more famous, I believe it was alreday posted here. 



















What can I say  It is ugly but we have a thing for 1970-s brutalism here so we like these buildings :banana:


----------



## Matsky

You can see Genex also in the picture of block 23 in the left pic part. 

^^^^^^ 
Edificio "Kosovo": uke: uke:


----------



## Kanto

Here comes another hideous find, the Trump Ocean Club in Panama uke:


----------



## Evan

This garbage looks like a cheese grater.



Kanto said:


> I visited Talinn and I loved it there :cheers:
> 
> Btw, now I'll do something many people might have trouble believing, I'll declare a box being ugly and this box is the Sino Steel Tower in Tianjin. What is ugly about this building is it's cladding, which is so hideous that even I think the building is ugly despite being a box :uh:uke:


----------



## skyion

Kanto said:


> Here comes another hideous find, the Trump Ocean Club in Panama uke:


amazing curves :cheers2:, makes any squarebrain grit their teeth :nuts: :lol:





Rascian said:


>


they're supposed to make hidden missile silos discreet and top secret, but this one's way too obvious hno: :runaway:


----------



## Myster E

Evan said:


> This garbage looks like a cheese grater.


That's better looking than most of the crap on this page, why pick that one when there are far worse candid.....oh, never mind.


----------



## Evan

Myster E said:


> That's better looking than most of the crap on this page, why pick that one when there are far worse candid.....*oh, never mind.*


Exactly! That's why threads like this are so stupid. The appeal of something is very personal. What I find ugly, you may love, and vice versa. Some people think Willis(Sears) Tower is ugly, and I agree, but there are people out there that will stab you if you say that to them in person. I respect it for its rightfully earned status as a skyscraper icon, but I don't like it at all. I also thought the twin towers were boring, but when I say that, people jump my shit. *shrug* It's just how it is.


----------



## RokasLT

Kanto said:


> Here comes another hideous find, the Trump Ocean Club in Panama uke:


With this one l agree :sad2: :2cents:


----------



## quadi

Rascian said:


>


I think most of these buildings could look pretty nice with a new cladding or a larger restoration. I think they only are ugly because they look dirty and they are bad maintained, but if it happens that somebody destroys these buildings, I think we really will regret it in 10 years...


----------



## moustache

...


----------



## S.T.Y AP

royal rose1 said:


> The Woolworth for the past 4 years of my life, since I discovered it and saw it in person, has been my absolute favorite building in the WORLD bar none. To call it ugly is a crime to humanity. Every building aspires to be like the Woolworth, maybe the setback is a little drastic, but I think it is tasteful. You are crazy to call it ugly, it couldn't be further from it. If you want ugly, look at the bland crap they're spewing out in the Middle East and China. I think Jin Mao is a pretty ugly building.


I totally agree with you. It's insane call it ugly!


----------



## Matsky

Prague TV-Tower uke:








Source


----------



## Himmelwärts

The Prague tv tower is awesome and unique!!!


----------



## GM

Rascian said:


> [/IMG]


I love these ones !


----------



## Kanto

Broadcast and observation towers are mostly ugly but one which stands out as being utterly hideous is the Seattle Space Needle uke:


----------



## UjaiDidida

Kanto said:


> Here comes another hideous find, the Trump Ocean Club in Panama uke:


NO its not hideous! the design is great if u dont like it then bring it to my country! :bash:


----------



## UjaiDidida

Matsky said:


> Prague TV-Tower uke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


I dont see the ugliness unless its in the middle of a skyscraper-city hno:

Oh wait, is that babies crawling like spiderman on its wall?


----------



## WasabiHoney

Matsky said:


> Prague TV-Tower uke:


Actually I had never seen it up close, and I think it has quite an interesting design, especially those crawling babies! However, when seen from a distance, looming above the city, it just looks wrong on so many levels.












Kanto said:


> Broadcast and observation towers are mostly ugly but one which stands out as being utterly hideous is the Seattle Space Needle uke:


I personally find the Space Needle's design very refreshing for something built in the 1960s. Here are however some TV towers that I would consider ugly:

*Sofia - Borisova Gradina*









*Sofia - Kopitoto*









*Bratislava*









*Zagreb*


----------



## Kanto

^^ the Sofia and Bratislava towers in my opinion are amongst the most good looking TV towers in the world, though they still are ugly, it's just that others are even uglier, LOL uke:


----------



## WasabiHoney

I thought you might like the one in Sofia because of its straight angles :lol: Which ones do you find the ugliest, apart from the Space Needle?


----------



## moustache

> the city of Havre is far from being ugly


You're right. This city is not ugly. It s disgusting. 



> There is of everything in Havre,


Especially very ugly commie blocks. 




> a city center plutot well reconstructed,


LOL. You should give me your definition of " well reconstructed " because it seems we havent the same definition. For me this reconstruction is a massacre. 



> a popular district deserving of New York...


It's a joke ? lol 



> Thus do not say that the city is ugly!


I say your city is *UGLY **UGLY **UGLY **UGLY **UGLY *














































































> la ville du Havre est loin d'être moche !


Tu as bien raison. Elle n'est pas moche, elle est ignoble. 



> Il y a de tout au Havre,


Surtout des bâtiments ultra vilains style HLM communiste. 



> un centre ville plutot bien reconstruit,


LOL Il faudra que tu me donnes ta définition de " bien reconstruit " car l'on ne doit pas avoir la même. Moi je vois juste un massacre. 



> un quartier populaire digne de New York...


Heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas ... lol hno:



> Donc ne dis pas que la ville est laide !


Bah si je le dis. Ta ville est *LAIDE * *LAIDE * *LAIDE * *LAIDE *!!


----------



## moustache

oh my god ... it s cheap ...


----------



## moustache




----------



## moustache

Le Havre before / after ( the ugliest city in France ):

















Where is the beautiful old garden ? lol


----------



## erbse

*People, stop acting ridiculous in here or I'll close the thread. Thank you.*


----------



## WTCNewYork

Kanto said:


> one which stands out as being utterly hideous is the Seattle Space Needle uke:


I'm sorry but I COMPLETELY disagree. Space Needle is extremely stylish and pretty to me.


----------



## WasabiHoney

erbse said:


> *People, stop acting ridiculous in here or I'll close the thread. Thank you.*


It would be a shame. I think the thread in itself is very interesting to follow, and a great insight on different architectural extremes around the world, even though some city bashing inevitably occurs from time to time (but doesn't it happen on most threads sooner or later?)


----------



## Kanto

WasabiHoney said:


> I thought you might like the one in Sofia because of its straight angles :lol: Which ones do you find the ugliest, apart from the Space Needle?


I hate round shapes. In some buildings like the Trump Chicago Tower or the Houston Wells Fargo Plaza they are kinda bearable but in most cases, like the vast majority of broadcast towers they are hideous. I can't name them all in 1 post cause there are so many of them so I'm gonna continuously name them 1 by 1 in this thread.

The Europa Turm in Frankfurt is the second ugliest observation/broadcast tower, second only to the Space Needle. It is a hideous building uke:


----------



## trenger

Matsky said:


> uke:
> 
> Robot Building in Bangkok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uke:
> 
> I hope we don't have them already.












seem a giant robot


----------



## Hut_17

and with the nuts and everything xD


----------



## trenger

chaiko said:


> The Twin Towers are 2 iconic skyscrapers that sadly were destroyed and forever to be remembered in memories.....but they are 2 ugly tall boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, look at them. They are just 2 pieces of grey concrete!!! hno:, though a cristal cladding would have freshen them, but still they would be 2 giant crystal boxes.


:yes:


----------



## Chapelo

chaiko said:


> They are just 2 pieces of grey concrete!!!


Aluminum and steel. There was hardly any concrete in the towers, save for a 4-inch thick lightweight slab that served as the floors.


----------



## Quall

Kanto said:


> ^^ Well for me the Space Needle is the second ugliest building in the world. Only the Slaughterhotel is uglier uke:
> 
> Btw, I have found another hideous building, It's the Federation Square in Melbourne uke:


That is balls ugly. I don't see the attraction in deconstructivism.


----------



## the Ludovico center

WTCNewYork said:


> I'm sorry but I COMPLETELY disagree. Space Needle is extremely stylish and pretty to me.


 Ignore Kanto - he is either on drugs or he is an alien robot from planet Romney (where creatures that have no taste and no sense-of-esthetics come from)

So far Kanto has said the following buildings are "ugly" :lol:










































I'd take any of those above buildings over the buildings that Kanto loves (and therefore by implication regards as non-ugly/beautiful buildings, which are:


----------



## UjaiDidida

trenger said:


> :yes:


really agree. people likes it just because it was distroyed. let say that it didnt destroyed, i think everybody will hate it.


----------



## PDC1987

charmedone said:


> lol um no there pretty damn ugly and they dont work with the skyline and well that buildings pretty ugly to i like skyscrapers liekt he empire state building sears tower wtc/freedom tower Transamerica Pyramid stuff like that anything that twist and turns or stacks up on one anouther is pretty ugly


Ugly buildings aside, I don't think I've ever seen someone massacre the English language as vigorously as this poster does in every post.


----------



## Rascian

^^

No, their impact on the skyline and NYC visual identity was exceptional... The buildings were also such icon of their decade. 
When you say 1970 in NYC, I think of the WTC towers, Disco era and high crime rate.


----------



## Matsky

A really ugly skyscraper in Barcelona (name not known) uke:


----------



## GM

chaiko said:


> The Twin Towers are 2 iconic skyscrapers that sadly were destroyed and forever to be remembered in memories.....but they are 2 ugly tall boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, look at them. They are just 2 pieces of grey concrete!!! hno:, though a cristal cladding would have freshen them, but still they would be 2 giant crystal boxes.



Their simplicity, combined with their monumental size, was what made them so fabulous and iconic.


----------



## WasabiHoney

PDC1987 said:


> Ugly buildings aside, I don't think I've ever seen someone massacre the English language as vigorously as this poster does in every post.


:hilarious


----------



## moustache

I like the cladding of old world trade center but i hate the shape. Too much massiv and boxy.


----------



## Matsky

^^+1


----------



## B890bT

imo the main reason the WTC towers became so iconic was due to their size, most buildings that have held the title of worlds tallest buildings have sacrificed great design as seen in a lot of highrises and skyscrapers for pure height


----------



## GM

But their design is great.
Sometimes, simple is the best.


----------



## Kanto

B890bT said:


> imo the main reason the WTC towers became so iconic was due to their size, most buildings that have held the title of worlds tallest buildings have sacrificed great design as seen in a lot of highrises and skyscrapers for pure height


They weren't pure height buildings, they were also designed to be at least partialy profitable like today's Shanghai Tower. Burj Khalifa and Kingdom Tower are pure height buildings :cheers:


----------



## WTCNewYork

Kanto said:


> They weren't pure height buildings, they were also designed to be at least partialy profitable like today's Shanghai Tower. Burj Khalifa and Kingdom Tower are pure height buildings :cheers:


Very true. KT and BK sacrificed nearly everything they have for height. Shanghai tower and Shanghai WFC are both good examples of very tall buildings with great design too.


----------



## Senatro




----------



## UjaiDidida

i dont understand why the first building could exist. its not just a waste but makes the worker difficult to climb up to the office!


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ yet it's not ugly or beautifull but very interesting!


----------



## Matsky

^^^^^^^uke:


----------



## Quall

I think it's gorgeous


----------



## Kiboko

I also like the first building. It is very brutal and futuristic


----------



## Kanto

^^ I like the second one :cheers:


----------



## tim1807

Kiboko said:


> I also like the first building. It is very brutal and futuristic


If the concrete was covered in glass is would be alot better.


----------



## tim1807

Kiboko said:


> I also like the first building. It is very brutal and futuristic


If the concrete was covered in glass is would be alot better.


----------



## pejo2012

I hate the Abraj Al Bait, I now is the second tallest building, but in my opinion is horrible!


----------



## Matsky

The second one looks like the Mischek Tower in my city. (Not really beautiful but 110 Metres high is not bad )
Mischek:









The second one:









A little bit at least, I think, if you think on structure.


----------



## pejo2012

GM said:


> Their simplicity, combined with their monumental size, was what made them so fabulous and iconic.





chaiko said:


> The Twin Towers are 2 iconic skyscrapers that sadly were destroyed and forever to be remembered in memories.....but they are 2 ugly tall boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, look at them. They are just 2 pieces of grey concrete!!! hno:, though a cristal cladding would have freshen them, but still they would be 2 giant crystal boxes.


Hey Chaiko, the twin towers are the bests buildings! all the towers are made of concrete everybody think that but look them carefully and you will see that the outside structure is made of glass and metal bars, all the towers are of concrete in the main structure, but not in the outside structure including the twin towers, so be intelligent


----------



## Kanto

^^ The Twin Towers didn't have a concrete core. Their cores were only out of steel beams :cheers:


----------



## UjaiDidida

pejo2012 said:


> I hate the Abraj Al Bait, I now is the second tallest building, but in my opinion is horrible!


Never blame this superstructure. It actually designed to fit the city


----------



## WTCNewYork

UjaiDidida said:


> Never blame this superstructure. It actually designed to fit the city


Maybe so, but I still don't like it. :yawn: :runaway:


----------



## Matsky

uke:


----------



## Mike____

^^meh, it's like a bunker...


----------



## Exxon mobil

Matsky said:


> A really ugly skyscraper in Barcelona (name not known) uke:


very very ugly


----------



## Matsky

Oh yeah, it is! uke:


----------



## Kanto

Matsky said:


> uke:


It's beautiful :master:


----------



## trenger

:lol:


----------



## Mike____

Kanto is just trolling..


----------



## Kanto

^^ And Mike is just bullying .... :rant:


----------



## modernisti

Exactly... If someone calls a building widely regarded as beautiful ugly, is he a troll?


----------



## UjaiDidida

Matsky said:


> uke:


Well..it looks heavy and too much empty walls. Oh wait, is it flood? poor city hno:


----------



## B890bT

UjaiDidida said:


> Never blame this superstructure. It actually designed to fit the city


601 metres is hardly fitting in...............is it??:dunno:


----------



## Kanto

^^ Abby's height is awesome but it is still an ugly building uke:


----------



## Matsky

UjaiDidida said:


> Well..it looks heavy and too much empty walls. Oh wait, is it flood? *poor city *hno:


It's located in Boston :lol:


----------



## Kanto

I have another ugly tower, it's the Vilnius TV Tower uke:


----------



## RokasLT

...


----------



## RokasLT

Kanto said:


> It's beautiful :master:


THIS IS A SHIT IN FRONT OF PEOPLE FACES. WHO SEE THIS PIECE OF CRAPuke:
AND THESE


----------



## elizabeth roger

tejas is ugly
www.tejas-fighter-jet.blogspot.com


----------



## Mike____

^^spam

@RokasLT, sure it's ugly but no need to post text that huge ...


----------



## WasabiHoney

RokasLT said:


>


Hey, I know these! They're commieblocks in Thessaloniki, widely referred to as "the 12-floor towers" , as they're the only buildings in the city with that height. In addition to being sinister by themselves, they're located in what is probably the city's scariest area! :runaway:


----------



## RokasLT

...


----------



## RokasLT

Mike____ said:


> ^^spam
> 
> @RokasLT, sure it's ugly but no need to post text that huge ...


sorry lm a bit off chain :nuts:


----------



## Kanto

>


To me they look OK and I think they are extremely well designed residences because of the huge balconies :cheers:


----------



## RokasLT

My dear Kanto l don't have any words to say :hilarious btw your good


----------



## Kanto

^^ Well, I absolutely love huge balconies. I have one too and I have no problem with spending a whole summer afternoon reading there and much of the evening just walking there and back on it thinking over stuff which I'll need to do or solve the next day. I can't imagine my life without a huge balcony :banana2:


----------



## Matsky

Kanto said:


> To me they look OK and I think they are extremely well designed residences because of the huge balconies :cheers:


Well, I don't know what you wanna reach if you were disagreeing with everyone!
This buildings are obviously ugly uke:


----------



## RokasLT

Kanto it's good if you see great images of nature from the open balcony, not shity commie blocks or something like that. That makes depressive feelings.


----------



## Matsky

How pukieful....


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ The first one screams Sao Paulo, is it located there?
By the way, I hate towers like the one in the third picture. I just can't stand this 1930-40 aura they exude!



Kanto said:


> To me they look OK and I think they are extremely well designed residences because of the huge balconies :cheers:


These are just normal balconies by Southern European standards. We have much larger and better looking balconies here.



Kanto said:


> ^^ I absolutely love huge balconies... I can't imagine my life without a huge balcony :banana2:


I like them too, but they're not enough to balance an otherwise ugly design.


----------



## nicko_viteh

Matsky said:


>


This one is the Edificio Alas (_Wings_ Building), home of the Argentine Air Force, built between 1951 and 1957.

If this one is ugly, you didn't see the other Buenos Aires buildings...


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ I wouldn't exactly call it ugly, I just hate this style of buildings. The United States has loads of them and they freak me out!


----------



## el palmesano

ugly Antel tower?????????? ¬¬


----------



## Dorothy888

I have to admit I am getting sick of twisty and "novelty" shaped buildings. Any building shaped like a sex toy is starting to get on my nerves- they are just so 2005. The Ministry of Interrogation so far is one of the contenders for the prize, but that hotel in North Korea nearly blinded me. The winner, hands down, has to be that monstrously ugly Elephant Building. Where the heck is the poor city that got stuck with that one?


----------



## Matsky

WasabiHoney said:


> ^^ The first one screams *Sao Paulo, is it located there?*
> By the way, I hate towers like the one in the third picture. I just can't stand this 1930-40 aura they exude!
> 
> 
> 
> These are just normal balconies by Southern European standards. We have much larger and better looking balconies here.
> 
> 
> 
> I like them too, but they're not enough to balance an otherwise ugly design.


Yeah, indeed


----------



## UjaiDidida

the tall curvy building in latest picture should never be called ugly.


----------



## moustache

Toronto :


----------



## moustache

Great building :


----------



## Mike____

^^That's indeed a "great" example of an ugly building.

the ones of post #2450 are lovely!


----------



## moustache

Je comprends mieux pourquoi la belgique a autant d'immeubles laids construits sur son territoire.


----------



## Mike____

^^? I do not speak french.


----------



## moustache

You live in Brussels and you dont speak french ? lol 



> Je comprends mieux pourquoi la belgique a autant d'immeubles laids construits sur son territoire.


I understand why belgium has so much ugly buildings ...


----------



## Mike____

Lol, You're hilarious. 

Long live ignorance!


----------



## WasabiHoney

@moustache:

Most projects for Toronto that you posted are not that ugly IMO, the tall condominiums even look very nice, modern and airy. The ones I would consider unattractive or ugly are these:










I also find this one to be a little too messy:










but this is balanced to a certain extent by its novel design and airiness.

Overall, I think all these buildings are better looking that many of those you find in downtown Toronto today.


----------



## moustache

I hate most part of novel's buildings.


----------



## bobcat

RaySthlm said:


> Bogota in Colombia, downtown Bogota looks pretty ugly, just look at the quality of the buildings and the airport looks like a prison, never seen such a horrible airport in a capital city before, looks more like a prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogota airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/arturnuta/3437870739/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Wow, is that an airport for real? hno:


----------



## moustache




----------



## moustache

This horror has destroyed NY city.


----------



## moustache

Too much massiv, too much ugly ...


----------



## moustache

Milano :


----------



## moustache

next horror for NY :


----------



## misipile

^^ which one is that, the thin NY one?


----------



## Mike____

moustache said:


> This horror has destroyed NY city.


hm no it didn't


----------



## moustache

You should live in roumania. You will enjoy the communist style !


----------



## Matsky

I don't understand you, Moustache! 

The most of the buildings which are posted by you aren't ugly....:/


----------



## moustache

For you. For me theses buildings are disgusting.


----------



## UjaiDidida

moustache said:


> next horror for NY :


look like the architect is nobody :nuts:


----------



## moustache

every one can design horror like this ...


----------



## UjaiDidida

indeed. too simple even 5 year old child can design that :nuts:


----------



## Matsky

ok, that's true! What an ugly crap! uke:

My 3 years old neighboor's child could design it better... -.- hno:


----------



## Mutiix123

moustache said:


> next horror for NY :


Wow, what the hell were they thinking? Man anybody can do this "building"...


----------



## spectre000

misipile said:


> ^^ which one is that, the thin NY one?


It's 432 Park Avenue. Here's a better rendering. Still bland looking though.


----------



## Kiboko

Very nice box. It will look great in the skyline of New York


----------



## moustache

or not


----------



## Myster E

I must be one of the few that likes it for it's simplicity. Tallest addition for NYC alongside 1WTC.


----------



## Garry3211

WTF? You think that is ugly!! You are sooo wrong!


----------



## UjaiDidida

do you guys think this tower is ugly? built in 90s




nazrey said:


> LOCATION: Plaza Tunku Yaacob, located at the city centre, opposite Menara Alor Setar
> GO FOR THE VISIONS!
> photos by emjay


----------



## moustache

Horrible tower !


----------



## Himmelwärts

It could be higher, but its not that bad.


----------



## Matsky

^^ Yeah, I agree!

I hope we don't have it already:










uke:


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ You're the third one to post it! It looks like this building has made a lot of enemies :lol:


----------



## gomilozyt

*Zürich II*

oh, and dont forget the Lochergut, also in zürich:


----------



## tita01

hi  Zürich is lots of beautiful structure


----------



## Kanto

This is hideous uke:


----------



## UjaiDidida

gomilozyt said:


> my hometown zürich has also some quite ugly towers:


is that residential buildings?


----------



## UjaiDidida

moustache said:


> otherwise:
> 
> Benidorm ( Spain ), The favelas of europe :


I see playground. lets have fun :banana:


----------



## Atomicus

moustache seems obsessed with Spain, spotted him countless of time bringing derogatory terms against Spain. Then the French here gets surprised when we call these individuals what they are.


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ Maybe this has nothing to do with Spain in particular. It seems he also has something against Le Havre, which is in France


----------



## Dancing Banana

UjaiDidida said:


> is that residential buildings?


yes, but they look better in this pic than in reality


----------



## tikiturf

WasabiHoney said:


> ^^ Maybe this has nothing to do with Spain in particular. It seems he also has something against Le Havre, which is in France


Le Havre and Benidorm are the ugliest cities in Europe.




Atomicus said:


> moustache seems obsessed with Spain, spotted him countless of time bringing derogatory terms against Spain. Then the French here gets surprised when we call these individuals what they are.


Canal+, Nadal ? :lol:


----------



## B890bT

tikiturf said:


> Le Havre and Benidorm are the ugliest cities in Europe.
> 
> Grenoble is probably in there as well (well some parts anyway..) but definately agree with you otherwise


----------



## Kaetzar

*Benidorm* has a beautiful urbanism but some ugly high rises and a unique skyland in Europe:



The city that never sleeps por zhiehl, en Flickr


Benidorm by fabui, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

^^ some city only beautiful at night.


----------



## Kanto

Kaetzar said:


> *Benidorm* has a beautiful urbanism but some ugly high rises and a unique skyland in Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> The city that never sleeps por zhiehl, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Benidorm by fabui, on Flickr


This city is beautiful, how can somebody think that it's ugly? hno:


----------



## tikiturf

B890bT said:


> Grenoble is probably in there as well (well some parts anyway..) but definately agree with you otherwise


Yes some parts, but overall the city isn't bad.


----------



## Mutiix123

Kanto said:


> This city is beautiful, how can somebody think that it's ugly? hno:


He's right, the city does look very ugly


----------



## tommolo

Skyscrapers are beautiful only if are thoughs in a variety of shapes, spires and heights. The mixture it is what makes a skyline good. 1000s of skyscrapers everyone if which with the same height, with the same shape and all aligned in perfect order one aside of another...well, they represents a wall, not a skyline. And I say this with all the love I have for a Magnificent country as I think Spain is, really!


----------



## royal rose1

Couldn't find a better picture, but personally I hate this building in Vancouver, it's so ugly with that stupid top.


----------



## Evan

My opinion is it's a tumor on Vancouver's otherwise beautiful skyline.


----------



## Kanto

I have found a really hideous building which is quite similar, it's the Mexico WTC uke:


----------



## Kiboko

I've always disliked the Avaz Twist Tower in Sarajevo. It is a monster which pollutes the cityscape of the area around the central station. Luckily it is far outside the nice small scaled citycenter. 


BosniaHerzegovina said:


>


In the future perhaps there will be another one next to it. Check the Vancouverish top!


----------



## Mike____

^^ It's a disgrace towards humanity..


----------



## Hut_17

^^ I do not like because it combines the Arabic and modern architecture... it looks strange
But it is a matter of taste


----------



## royal rose1

Suburbanist said:


> I, for instance, think the Chrysler building vastly overrated and wouldn't mind it being demolished. Others will love it.


Chrysler building being torn down? Vastly overrated? 
There are so many things wrong with that statement, but I will only venture to say that the Chrysler Building being demolished would be heinous in the least for historical reasons. You're talking about not minding if they tore down the world's first supertall, are you crazy? I won't speak of it's beauty because that is all opinion, but to tear down the world's first supertall is like tearing down the eiffel tower.


----------



## royal rose1

hater said:


> why??? it looks great


I think it is massive beyond what's necessary. And based on the fact that it is literally right next to the holy ground of all Muslims, it shouldn't be so big, it's disrespectful. Also, it's quite bland, and the crescent at the top is obnoxiously big. I realize the crescent is necessary, but not so much so that it ruins the building because it's so overbearing.


----------



## hater

royal rose1 said:


> I think it is massive beyond what's necessary. And based on the fact that it is literally right next to the holy ground of all Muslims, it shouldn't be so big, it's disrespectful. Also, it's quite bland, and the crescent at the top is obnoxiously big. I realize the crescent is necessary, but not so much so that it ruins the building because it's so overbearing.


I agree that it was a bad place to build a huge hotel and also agree that the size of the crescent ruins the building 
but overall I think it looks great


----------



## Raggi01

Kanto said:


> ^^ I only expressed my opinion about the building being hideous, this hasn't got anything to do with islam hno:


Oh, then im sorry


----------



## Quall

Suburbanist said:


> On the other hand, I also like a building many people hate, Tour Montparnasse.


I love Tour Montparnasse.


----------



## Rascian




----------



## moustache

In France everybody hate tour Montparnasse and they have right !


----------



## Suburbanist

moustache said:


> In France everybody hate tour Montparnasse and they have right !


Everybody is pretty much an overstatement.


----------



## Mike____

I love the Montparnasse.. nothing wrong with it!


----------



## criscuolo

Matsky said:


> uke:


it's nice


----------



## Hut_17

Rascian said:


>


very simple... ugly


----------



## Quall

Tour Montparnasse is one of the most imposing yet elegant skyscrapers out there. One of my favourite buildings of all time.


Tour Montparnasse, sunset by Guillaume Noirot, on Flickr


L'après-midi bleu by Nachett, on Flickr


----------



## iamxeddiex

Ok, it's not that bad or a skyscraper...









Then you get to the base.








Maybe it just needs paint?


----------



## Mutiix123

Suburbanist said:


> I, for instance, think the *Chrysler building vastly overrated* and wouldn't mind it being demolished. Others will love it


Well said dude, take a look at most of the Asian buildings, they look so much better than the american boxes which are boring, and nothing special at all  I must also be one of the few people that don't really like the Chrysler Building... Al Kazim Towers look better imo...

(PS: I am very sorry if I offend all of the American people who like the original Chrysler building, it just doesn't do it for me.)


----------



## Mutiix123

WasabiHoney said:


> What do you think of this one?
> Years ago, it used to be quite a nice building, with a transparent facade revealing all its interior. But then, they HAD to add this horrible wing with a chimney on it, which turned the whole structure into a screaming disaster!


The Metropolitan Palace Hotel, like you said, is ugly, but the cladding looks okay


----------



## moustache




----------



## moustache

Marseilles ( Garbage City ), 

IGNOBLE !!!


----------



## Mutiix123

moustache said:


>


What the hell, I think these buildings in BKK look amazing... If you want to see bland/ugly boxes, take a look at NYC. You can see they have lots of ugly boxes, right?


----------



## Myster E

Sarcasticity said:


> I can pinpoint quite a few architectural fails in the Pudong skyline in that picture alone :nuts:


There are far worse concrete disasters, every city has them, even yours which has quite a few of them but a lot of the buildings are grand too, not discounting Shanghai which is a vast metropolis with hundreds of years of history itself. Yeah that TV tower is tacky, but I can't really fault some of the quality of some of the buildings there.

My city is famous for post war disasters springing up, we're regenerating a lot of these past mistakes only to replace them with with some mediocre building that will be knocked down a few years later.


----------



## Hut_17

WawaY[625] said:


> Ted Mosby's design for Goliath National Bank was quite horrendous


uke:


----------



## Jota

Pavlemadrid said:


> Torre Europa? Torres KIO? It's 100% subjective, many people love them.


All opinions are subjective. I also do not like Torres Puerta Europa.
Let's say 50% of people like and 50% people do not like them.


----------



## Annibale

WawaY[625] said:


> Ted Mosby's design for Goliath National Bank was quite horrendous



This one was better...


----------



## tim1807

Amoi Gardens Hong Kong








Garden Hotel Guanghzhou








Shanghai Centre Apartments


----------



## Godius

moustache said:


> In France everybody hate tour Montparnasse and they have right !


The tower itself isn't extreme ugly or something but it just doesn't fit in to the surrounding area.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Indeed ! (and I'm Parisian, btw)


----------



## Lindemann

Jota said:


> All opinions are subjective. I also do not like Torres Puerta Europa.
> Let's say 50% of people like and 50% people do not like them.


:yes: As you said, those towers generate very different feelings in the people. 
They're not buildings almost unanimously considered nice, like could be Torre Picasso.


----------



## Quall

Godius said:


> The tower itself isn't extreme ugly or something but it just doesn't fit in to the surrounding area.


Tour Montparnasse adds a bit of variety to an otherwise homogeneous cityscape. Its dramatic presence is what makes it so stunning.


----------



## demian z

i don't like lonely towers sadly dominating skyline like the montparnasse, even if the shape isn't that bad. i don't find coherent with the city and with its position if you want my opinion, and the context, in architecture, is all to me


----------



## z0nnebril

WTC-building Rotterdam

Ugly shape and color hno:


----------



## Kanto

Here comes another hideous Libeskind building uke:


----------



## Matsky

^^ Wrong thread, Kanto.
This bulding might be ugly, but it's no skyscraper. hno:
So stop spaming things which aren't right here.


----------



## Kanto

^^ People post here buildings that are below 100 meters all the time. For example he most popular buildings in this thread, commie buildings, are nearly all below 100 meters and therefore are not skyscrapers. If the entire thread will agree that only buildings above 100 meters will be posted I'll obey it without any problems but if everybody else posts lowrises then why ahould I not, LOL :dunno:


----------



## WasabiHoney

I like the last one, it's very unconventional in terms of shape, color and window arrangement! Where is it planned to be built?


----------



## Galro

^^ Isn't it the Royal Ontario Museum in Ontario, Canada? I'm not a fan of Libeskinds buildings and don't like this one either. They all looks like they are trying too hard to be different.


----------



## Godius

Galro said:


> ^^ Isn't it the Royal Ontario Museum in Ontario, Canada? I'm not a fan of Libeskinds buildings and don't like this one either. They all looks like they are trying too hard to be different.


You are right. Maybe some higher quality cladding would save the building but I doubt that.


----------



## desertpunk

*Torres Blancas Madrid*


Torres Blancas by Nuclear_Art, on Flickr


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ Never thought so ugly slums could exist in Madrid uke:


----------



## UjaiDidida

^^ maybe its futuristic at the time when it hs just been built.


----------



## WasabiHoney

It kind of looks like a rounded version of Genex Center in Belgrade:


----------



## the Ludovico center

UjaiDidida said:


> ^^ maybe its futuristic at the time when it hs just been built.


Ofcourse it looked better initially

Half of ugly buildings out there are ugly only because of lack of maintenance (a building needs to be taken care of REGULARLY! But unfortunately lots of them are just left there, delivered to the elements.

If (for example) the San Francisco bay bridge would not have had a policy of repainting the entire bridge over and over regularly, it would have looked ugly as hell!


----------



## Victhor

Mutiix123 said:


> ^^ Never thought so ugly slums could exist in Madrid uke:


Actually, it's considered one of the most important masterpieces in modern architecture in Madrid, those flats are expensive and it's inhabited mostly by architects because ordinary people don't like it , however the outside looks quite ugly.
It's called Torres Blancas (white towers) because the project consisted in 2 towers painted in white
http://lapoupeequifaitnonnonon.blogspot.com/2011/01/torres-blancas-otra-vuelta-de-tuerca.html

Crazy floorplan:









Old restaurant on the thop floor:









Hall and swimming pool


----------



## tommolo

^^ decimos que ha sido un experimento. No se cuanto exitoso la verdad! 
Let's say it was an experimental building. I wouldn't say a successful one, but still... 
IMHO


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Torres Blancas are not (for me) ugly or beautiful, it is a different building out of time.


Torres Blancas, Madrid por Huahe, en Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Galro

Oh my, kill it with fire!


----------



## Mike____

Give it a fresh layer of paint and it looks fine  
Im not saying that it's beautiful , but it aint ugly either.. its.. special


----------



## WasabiHoney

Victhor said:


> Actually, it's considered one of the most important masterpieces in modern architecture in Madrid


The floorplan and interior are so creative, I love them! But it's such a shame all this is concealed beneath a brutalist concrete exterior. It definitely needs some kind of cladding.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Someone called Torres Blancas "slum", I wouldn't say a building whose apartments costs US$ 2 million is a slum.
Apartment in Torres Blancas.


----------



## manhuelofspain

Torres Blancas is beautiful.... the history of architecture!


----------



## UjaiDidida

nazrey said:


> by innusa


This is one of the tallest building in KL. I hate this building not because its ugly, but its fat. tall but fat. it always ruin the skyline.


----------



## dsohfan

torre blancas are just amazing for me ....
massive and curvy ! i like them but never seen with my eyes


----------



## Mutiix123

Victhor said:


> Actually, it's considered one of the most important masterpieces in modern architecture in Madrid, those flats are expensive and it's inhabited mostly by architects because ordinary people don't like it , however the outside looks quite ugly.
> It's called Torres Blancas (white towers) because the project consisted in 2 towers painted in white
> http://lapoupeequifaitnonnonon.blogspot.com/2011/01/torres-blancas-otra-vuelta-de-tuerca.html
> 
> Crazy floorplan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old restaurant on the thop floor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hall and swimming pool


The interior looks amazing though. Still, the shape looks ugly to me uke:


----------



## andywesteast

desertpunk said:


> *Torres Blancas Madrid*


Looks like the BMW building in Munich


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ What? It has nothing to do with the BMW building?









Pic from Wikipedia


----------



## Mutiix123

Pavlemadrid said:


> Someone called Torres Blancas "slum", I wouldn't say a building whose apartments costs US$ 2 million is a slum.
> Apartment in Torres Blancas.


I never said it was a slum. I said it LOOKED like a slum... you know the difference

EDIT: Back on topic, I know this one was posted before some times, but this building in NYC looks ugly. It looks like the ugly boxes built in 1970's


New York Times Tower by Scott Norsworthy, on Flickr


New York Times Tower by chrisinphilly5448, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

^^ yea look like an old building! wrong clad chosen, should be glass instead of those 'strings.. or 'nets'


----------



## UjaiDidida

Mutiix123 said:


> ^^ What? It has nothing to do with the BMW building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from Wikipedia


look like a modernized & simplified version


----------



## Galro

^^ Or like these apartment buildings in North Korea.









http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Pyongyang_apartments.jpg


----------



## tim1807

Not every building with four round wings looks the same. Besides that I like that BMW building and that ^^ residential building isn't that bad.


----------



## Aireos

royal rose1 said:


> This thread has officially lost all credibility. To call any building designed by Phillip Johnson in his later years "ugly" is a disgrace. When people start calling the Chrysler Building and buildings like the Sony Building ugly, I lose faith in humanity.
> 
> The verizon building is ugly, the metlife on bryant park before it was reclad is ugly, this building my friend, is not ugly.


For some of us (me included) is ugly due to its top. 

In any case, everybody here speaks according to his personal subjective opinions, not making an objective judgment about the architectural value of each building.


----------



## WasabiHoney

^^ Now that's something nice to brag about! Sounds like "mine is bigger than yours" :lol:

Edit: where did the previous message disappear? The one that said "my building is uglier than yours"? :?


----------



## hater

Burj Al Arab isn't ugly


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ what he said...


----------



## UjaiDidida

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hokc/6978872053/

This is marina bay in singapore. I think that im the only one that hate this hudge object.
It look like a hudge 80s building for me and the "ship" on it makes the skyline looks closed and i always feel like drowned when looking at it. :dizzy:


----------



## tommolo

tasteless building really.  just because concrete allows you to build everything you can think about, it shouldn't be a justification to actually build every strange shape you can imagine...


----------



## Matsky

I think the pool at the roof has been a really good idea, but shaped as this, it just looks awful.


----------



## Godius

What a hideous roof on that tower!!


----------



## Concrete Stereo

nah, you're not the only one who thinks this is hideous, at all. 

The entire surroundings are an architecture freak-show, in fact. Let's build some crazy stuff, jeuj!


----------



## Concrete Stereo

jetmty1 said:


> Either you have problems or you just came from another planet


In fact I have to agree with him to some extend. MetLife is nicely decorated and all, but let's be honest, it has a strange proportion and scale-less-ness to it; it's a rather kitchy skyscraper desguised as a poor copy of a venetian church tower.

Woolworth however is great with its absurd pre-1st world war retro-futurism. 

And so is the neighbor of MetLife.

Also the plastic-ish sail-ship hotel in Dubai I think is a rather cheap attention seeker. Yes, it is iconic, and hard to miss out there in the sea for everyone to see, but it's hardly great architecture, is it?


But I have the strong impression that Kanto is just trolling around trying to make people define the Mekka building as horrendous with the same arguments that they use to defend the eclectic fake-traditional steel&terracotta New York Skyscrapers of the beginning of the 20th century.


----------



## Mutiix123

I'm surprised nobody has put these ones here in this topic, here are two buildings that are ugly IMO:


Prince Hotel. Bangkok. October 2008. by adaptorplug, on Flickr









http://www.maisondelarchi-lorraine.com/


----------



## Kiboko

Mutiix123 said:


> I'm surprised nobody has put these ones here in this topic, here are two buildings that are ugly IMO:
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3054/2911589904_fe36815ac4_b.jpg
> Prince Hotel. Bangkok.


Half of Bangkok looks like this, so i am not realy surprised no one took out this single building.


----------



## hater

Mutiix123 said:


> I'm surprised nobody has put these ones here in this topic, here are two buildings that are ugly IMO:
> 
> 
> Prince Hotel. Bangkok. October 2008. by adaptorplug, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.maisondelarchi-lorraine.com/


wow thats ugly


----------



## Mutiix123

Kiboko said:


> Half of Bangkok looks like this, so i am not realy surprised no one took out this single building.


Bangkok has a really good quality skyline, but Prince Hotel, Robot Building, and Elephant Building are really not looking good at all, don't say the whole skyline of Bangkok is ugly


----------



## city_thing

UjaiDidida said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hokc/6978872053/
> 
> This is marina bay in singapore. I think that im the only one that hate this hudge object.
> It look like a hudge 80s building for me and the "ship" on it makes the skyline looks closed and i always feel like drowned when looking at it. :dizzy:


This building is hideous but that pool and luxury area on top is SO FREAKING AWESOME.

They could have executed their idea with a far better design. Singapore has some fantastic architecture otherwise.


----------



## Kiboko

Mutiix123 said:


> Bangkok has a really good quality skyline, but Prince Hotel, Robot Building, and Elephant Building are really not looking good at all, don't say the whole skyline of Bangkok is ugly


I didn't say the whole skyline looks ugly, but only half of it. Don't get me wrong. I love the atmosphere in Bangkok, it is a very vital city, but judging by its looks most of it is very tacky and ugly. Bangkok never left the 80s.


----------



## Hut_17

city_thing said:


> This building is hideous but that pool and luxury area on top is SO FREAKING AWESOME.
> 
> They could have executed their idea with a far better design. Singapore has some fantastic architecture otherwise.


+1


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ I would also agree with a bit that the top looks awesome

The shape of the building isn't beautiful, nor ugly to me


----------



## Mutiix123

Sathorn Unique is so ugly... one of the worst abandoned buildings ever. Can't believe nobody mentioned this building, so I did


Sathorn Unique by jared76, on Flickr


----------



## Matsky

uke: uke: uke: uke: JUST uke: !!!!

WTF!?

Where's the cladding.... It looks like a shell uke:


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ It was burned during construction in 1992 and has been abandoned since the 1997 Asian financial crisis

EDIT: Here's a pic of how it was going to look like:









http://www.rangsan-arch.com/


----------



## Matsky

Oh, ok!
thx.


----------



## Concrete Stereo

Mutiix123 said:


> I'm surprised nobody has put these ones here in this topic, here are two buildings that are ugly IMO:


Ohno, that one's very stylish.


----------



## Nyzen

Kiboko said:


> Tour Barbapapa in Paris looks very ugly


Looooooool

C'est juste l'un des plus beau gratte ciel en projet au monde.
Mais bon ça m'étonne pas que les membres de skyscrapercity n'aiment pas, sachant que ce forum est principalement constitué de gros beaufs qui connaissent quedale en archi avec pour seul intérêt dans ce domaine, la taille des structures et leur gout de chiotte démodé.


----------



## hater

Kiboko said:


> Tour Barbapapa in Paris looks very ugly


are you kidding ?
it looks great


----------



## Godius

Mutiix123 said:


> I'm surprised nobody has put these ones here in this topic, here are two buildings that are ugly IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.maisondelarchi-lorraine.com/


This building looks quite good actually.


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ Yeah, the colors of the balconies look good, but for me, the shape is just so ugly


----------



## Concrete Stereo

Nyzen said:


> Looooooool
> 
> C'est juste l'un des plus beau gratte ciel en projet au monde.
> Mais bon ça m'étonne pas que les membres de skyscrapercity n'aiment pas, sachant que ce forum est principalement constitué de gros beaufs qui connaissent quedale en archi avec pour seul intérêt dans ce domaine, la taille des structures et leur gout de chiotte démodé.


Je n'aime pas trop l'architecture fluide. Trop de formalisme, et - l'ironie - trop informe. C'est pas mal cette exemple, mais en base il-y-a la même problème : un silhouette assez maladroit, prétentieux et agressive.

Et : qu'est-ce avec les Français et leur fixation avec l'architecture de verre


----------



## tommolo

^^ moi aussi je n'aime pas ce projet franchement...le po-mo libre et sans structures c'etait bien dans les 90s...mais maintenant meh...


----------



## Kiboko

Nyzen said:


> Looooooool
> 
> C'est juste l'un des plus beau gratte ciel en projet au monde.
> Mais bon ça m'étonne pas que les membres de skyscrapercity n'aiment pas, sachant que ce forum est principalement constitué de gros beaufs qui connaissent quedale en archi avec pour seul intérêt dans ce domaine, la taille des structures et leur gout de chiotte démodé.


La plupart des gratte-ciel de beau? La tour est trop large à la base, la couronne est trop désordonné et la base est trop grande et anonyme. Lorsque vous arrivez à un tel bâtiment, alors vous ne vous sentirez pas les bienvenus. Il s'en dégage l'agressivité. Le volume a ressemble aussi à une femme sucer la poussière, une avec un gros cul. Pas vraiment élégant.


----------



## Kopacz

The hell is going on here !? 
Can you people keep international parts international ? 

I searched the thread and found nothing so here it is, the ugliest tower of Warsaw, the Warsaw Trade Tower. It's completely random with its shapes which fall nowhere near being modern, original or fitting in the context of nearby buildings/skyscrapers.


----------



## Mike____

^^ I don't see anything wrong with it :dunno:


----------



## hater

Mike____ said:


> ^^ I don't see anything wrong with it :dunno:


same


----------



## Kopacz

Mike____ said:


> ^^ I don't see anything wrong with it :dunno:


Well perhaps it's because it looks worse in real-life, from the ground level. It's just a bunch of shapes and materials that doesn't seem to be connected in a planned manner. Here's a pic that shows the mix a bit better : 










Another one, perhaps a bit less controvential, Lippo Centre in Hong Kong.


----------



## elculo

Schwesternhochhaus Frankfurt:


----------



## Avalanix

imagine that this was completed just 4 months ago
Tower 185 in Frankfurt (to the left):








http://www.immobilien-newsticker.de/frankfurt-uebergabe-des-bueroobjekts-tower-185-erfolgt-20123660/


----------



## UjaiDidida

elculo said:


> Schwesternhochhaus Frankfurt:


look like a stalled construction


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ wow, that's another tacky building uke: hno:


----------



## UjaiDidida

Found this when Im working on Google Building Maker. 









http://www.tusbuscadores.com/notiprensa/display.php?ID=15759









http://modafusionarte.blogspot.com/2010/11/semana-de-tolstsi-en-buenos-aires.html


----------



## elguaroantonio

Caracas, Venezuela.









in somewhere of asia


----------



## Concrete Stereo

^^
You 2nd picture is in (a satelitte town of) Paris, your 3rd picture is an installation, not a building. (1000 doors temporarily re-used to make a 10 storey façade on a scaffolding system). But it is in Asia at least (Seoul)


----------



## GM

elguaroantonio said:


> in somewhere of asia


Wow... I don't know that I lived in Asia.
As said by Concrete Stereo, this housing project is located in Nanterre, a western suburb of Paris. I live just some hundred of meters from them.
They are the highest social housing towers in France (39 floors).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tours_Aillaud

More pics of these towers in an old thread of mine : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=805434&highlight=


----------



## jadrianherna

elguaroantonio said:


> Caracas, Venezuela.


my eyes!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## TheBrazilianTravaler

You should have closed your eyes because now you will forever have nightmares with the monsters of Rio de Janeiro. 
This ugly piece of LEGO does not deserve its place in such wonderful city.










and like if that wasn't enough to make you want to puke, you get to hear some news, it has a neighbor. Bad news is, its neighbor is the ugliest thing in Rio de Janeiro (from the outside because the inside is stunning), the Metropolitan Cathedral of Rio. Or just a lost Maya temple in Rio. And the saddest part is that they are located right next to the super old aqueduct, ruining such a good place to take photos.










hno:


----------



## Dallas star

Avalanix said:


> imagine that this was completed just 4 months ago
> Tower 185 in Frankfurt (to the left):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.immobilien-newsticker.de/frankfurt-uebergabe-des-bueroobjekts-tower-185-erfolgt-20123660/


This one looks much better in person, for some reason a lense does not give it justice


----------



## kam4rade

Many of those brutalist buildings actually seem interesting and are good examples of their time.


----------



## hater

TheBrazilianTravaler said:


> You should have closed your eyes because now you will forever have nightmares with the monsters of Rio de Janeiro.
> This ugly piece of LEGO does not deserve its place in such wonderful city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and like if that wasn't enough to make you want to puke, you get to hear some news, it has a neighbor. Bad news is, its neighbor is the ugliest thing in Rio de Janeiro (from the outside because the inside is stunning), the Metropolitan Cathedral of Rio. Or just a lost Maya temple in Rio. And the saddest part is that they are located right next to the super old aqueduct, ruining such a good place to take photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:


looks alright


----------



## tommolo

But Rio de Janeiro new cathedral have very interesting interiors, and I must admit I kinda like it even if I don't dig so much that kind modern architecture...but this is really beautiful!


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ The new Rio de Janeiro cathedral looks so ugly, but wow... the interior looks awesome


----------



## Matsky

Omg....So much ugly buildings uke: 

(Well done research :lol


----------



## Pilkington Glass

elguaroantonio said:


> in somewhere of asia


Oh my goodness! You have to wonder what was going through their mind here!


----------



## Mike____

^^
It's not a building people -_-"


----------



## tommolo

Looks like Daily Telegraph is following us! Say hello to the Daily! 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property...t-buildings-in-the-world.html?frame=undefined


----------



## Kripton

Pilkington Glass said:


> Oh my goodness! You have to wonder what was going through their mind here!


that is a huge trash stack.

see this link
http://www.demilked.com/1000-doors-choi-jeong-hwa/


----------



## Pilkington Glass

Kripton said:


> that is a huge trash stack.
> 
> see this link
> http://www.demilked.com/1000-doors-choi-jeong-hwa/


Interesting! I guess art comes in all forms


----------



## JMGV196

I know most of you wont agree but in my opinion Imperia Tower is terrible...


----------



## UjaiDidida

^^ i dont like it bcos of the intersecting box in the oval structure, but i think that foreign people dont care bout it..it look iconic & people like to take photo with this building when they visit the city where the building is in..


----------



## isaidso

Quite predictably, some fabulous buildings in this thread... and some hideous.


----------



## wronny

I think this is the best!


----------



## Lindemann

wronny said:


> I think this is the best!


^^ Don't forget the Tianzi Hotel :lol:


----------



## GM

And here is my current home building, in Nanterre :









And the view from my flat :









All these so-called "socialist" towers from the 1970's are not ugly, they are spectacular !


----------



## MDguy

A lot of the recent towers poster are more bland and generic then ugly IMO


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ agreed


----------



## Lor43Pan

(usually of a lesser height) are fantastic though


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ I don't see any pic... please fix them


----------



## tita01

ugly but nice

The One Torre Santo Tomas ,Manila


----------



## Kopacz

tita01 said:


> ugly but nice
> 
> The One Torre Santo Tomas ,Manila


That is weird - it looks as if there were some errors on this mesh ... it seems to be more of an "artistic vision" than ana actual architecture project.


----------



## Benonie

^^ Doesn't seem a real project to me.

I've noticed this tower in Frankfurt last month. I think it ruïnes the sight over there:


----------



## javalvo

CFE - Mexico City 

uke:


----------



## Matsky

^^ uke:


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ Same here


----------



## hater

thats not ugly ,looks great to me


----------



## Chapelo

hater said:


> thats not ugly ,looks great to me


x2


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

It looks like it was designed by MS Paint.


----------



## Jota

javalvo said:


> CFE - Mexico City
> 
> uke:


I like this one!


----------



## tita01

tita01 said:


> ugly but nice
> 
> The One Torre de Santo Tomás ,Manila,PH




weird building is u|c :nuts::nuts:


----------



## wc eend

tommolo said:


> Yes western europe is filled with these pretentious commie blocks with a brillant "innovative" design:
> 
> just moving some km west, we're in Villeneuve Loubet, France, when I once spent my holydays...and found those buildings facing the beach... :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Europe is filled with these experimental blocks of buildings...


There are some very, very expensive appartments in those blocks.


----------



## Kanto

Man, I missed this thread. Looks like there's never enough ugliness in the world seeing all the hideous monsters posted here. I have one too:










Many will probably disagree but for me it is hideous because of that top part uke:


----------



## Godius

Kanto said:


> Man, I missed this thread. Looks like there's never enough ugliness in the world seeing all the hideous monsters posted here. I have one too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many will probably disagree but for me it is hideous because of that top part uke:


I agree with you. The London skyline is quite good looking in general but this 'the Shard tower' is a disgrace to London and it is ruining it's skyline. What a hideous tower.


----------



## Kopacz

Kanto said:


> Man, I missed this thread. Looks like there's never enough ugliness in the world seeing all the hideous monsters posted here. I have one too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many will probably disagree but for me it is hideous because of that top part uke:


Strangely enough, the top part is my favourite. When compared to the buildings U/C in London, it's perfectly fitting in my opinion.


----------



## SO143

londoners should be very proud of the shard which is not only the tallest but the first supertall building in the entire EU. 

it is located in southwark which is where a new cluster/skyline will be created, many other new skyscrapers will be erected around the shard in the near future. 

40950267


----------



## SO143

Lindemann said:


> Don't forget the Tianzi Hotel :lol:


they look cute ... :shifty:


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ ugly


----------



## Kanto

Here comes another hideous building. It's the Al Hamara Tower in Kuwait uke:


----------



## Wunderknabe

That one, sir, is one of the finest skyscrapers ever.


----------



## Groningen NL

^^

+1


----------



## Mutiix123

Kanto said:


> Here comes another hideous building. It's the Al Hamara Tower in Kuwait uke:


You already posted this some pages back. Again do you really think it's ugly? Do you hate the Middle Eastern buildings so much?


----------



## Godius

The two bobble towers in the background are representing the total ugliness.


----------



## Kanto

Mutiix123 said:


> You already posted this some pages back. Again do you really think it's ugly? Do you hate the Middle Eastern buildings so much?


I don't have anything against the middle east. I'm a brutalist and therefore I don't like fancy shapes and angles :cheers:


----------



## the glimpser

_Saw this article on the net; not intending to start a CVC.._

*According to Trippy.com*
_



*Travel Picks: Top 10 "ugly" buildings to visit*

Reuters – Fri, May 4, 2012.

(Reuters) - A recent opinion piece in the New York Times resurrected the age-old debate about whether ugly buildings deserved preservation if deemed historically important. While the staff and travelers at online travel advisers Trippy.com (www.trippy.com) may be undecided on that issue, they can certainly tell you which buildings they'd put on the list for consideration. Here are their choices for the World's Top 10 Ugliest Buildings.* Reuters has not endorsed this list*:

1. *J. Edgar Hoover Building (FBI HQ); *Washington, D.C.
2.* Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and Museum*; Cleveland, Ohio
3. *Sharp Centre for Design*; Toronto, Canada
4. *Aoyama Technical College*; Shibuya, Japan
5. *Geisel Library*; University of California, San Diego, CA
6. *Chang Building ("The Elephant Tower"); *Bangkok, Thailand
7. *Epi Apartments*; Seattle, Washington
8. *Trump Tower*; New York City, New York
9. *The Pixel Building*; Melbourne, Australia
10. *Royal National Theatre*; London, UK

Click to expand...

_http://www.torontosun.com/2012/05/04/top-10-ugly-buildings-to-visit


----------



## Annibale

The royal national theatre is wonderful, the Geisel library is fine too.


----------



## tita01

April 23, 2012[/QUOTE]


xavierdude said:


> May 1.


Princeton ResidencesManila


----------



## Kanto

^^ It would be a beautiful building if they wouldn't have chosen such wild colors hno:


----------



## tita01

[dx] said:


> May 1, 2012


Trion TowersManila


----------



## tim1807

Trump Tower in NYC at 8:nuts: It's the best example of New Yorks boxy architecture.


----------



## manhuelofspain

Alicante, spain


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## toiletman

marathaman?
http://sky-scraper-city.blogspot.com/2012/05/marathaman-showing-how-to-use-indian.html


----------



## bennyboo

Kanto said:


> Here comes another hideous building. It's the Al Hamara Tower in Kuwait uke:


Though i dont agree that it deserves to be called ugly, i will say i was extremely dissapointed with the outcome of this tower, the outer cladding is very nice but that concrete inside? i really hate it, it looks incomplete and cheap because of that. The rest of the design though is amazing.


----------



## SO143

Wunderknabe said:


> That one, sir, is one of the finest skyscrapers ever.


we have something in common, cheers bro :cheers1:


----------



## Dallas star

dexter2 said:


> Sorry for generalization, but yeasterday's banner reminded me of this city. I hate this kind of postmodernism. Kitchy architecture, poor urban planning...


Can't agree with you more. Shanghai could have been so much more.


----------



## Guest

I photographed the *NY Times Tower* extensively here on Skyscraper City and provided weekly updates.

I normally don't give opinions, just facts, but in this thread, it is appropriate to say that the NY Times Tower is not as pretty as some others.

Those horizontal steel rods don't add much to the building, other than a falling hazard if they rust off and fall.

In contrast, 432 Park Avenue has a very attractive design. No spire. Just a basic design that works.


----------



## little universe

*Beijing was "Learning from Las Vegas"(A classic post-modern architecture theory book written by American Architect Robert Venturi)? :lol:*


*The Emperor Hotel/ 天子酒店 in Beijing's outer suburb. 
The three deities depicted in the building are 福禄寿 (Fú Lù Shòu) or Good Fortune (Fu), Prosperity (Lu), and Longevity (Shou). *


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


----------



## Matsky

^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :hilarious


----------



## Guest

Trump Tower looks better than *that* !!

I hope they *NEVER* build anything like that in NYC.








Never apologize for sharing an opinion about an ugly building!


----------



## deepblue01

^^ I think its for people that embrace Chinese culture. Yes, we will think its hideous, but they are really important to the chinese culture. For us, they may seem like some cheesy cartoon shaped towers.

And NO, NYC won't build that since they don't embrace Chinese culture that strongly, so you should be fine


----------



## Guest

^^ If Donald Trump were to decorate any of his towers with his face sculptured like that, it would lose value immediately!


----------



## deepblue01

Trump isn't a cultural figure, unlike these guys. I don't think you see the difference between culture and nationalism?

Its better than having a Mao tower.


----------



## arzaranh

little universe said:


> ...
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


AND LADIES AND GENTLEMEN WE HAVE A NEW CHAMPION!!!!!!
:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Los Earth

^^ May I ask how tall that building is?


----------



## hater

little universe said:


> *Beijing was "Learning from Las Vegas"(A classic post-modern architecture theory book written by American Architect Robert Venturi)? :lol:*
> 
> 
> *The Emperor Hotel/ 天子酒店 in Beijing's outer suburb.
> The three deities depicted in the building are 福禄寿 (Fú Lù Shòu) or Good Fortune (Fu), Prosperity (Lu), and Longevity (Shou). *
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


I like it :jk:
this must be the ugliest building i have ever seen


----------



## Severiano

Love that building, I lived in Beijing and I never saw it.


----------



## hater

:weird:


Severiano said:


> Love that building, I lived in Beijing and I never saw it.


----------



## suzan

hater said:


> :weird:


 :lol: I agree with you


----------



## Matsky

^^ :lol:
It's not only ugly, it's just too unusual for me...

Older pic:









This babe is located in Travemünd uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ You know, that's not a horrible building... It sure dominates its surroundings and the skyline, but there's just something about it that I like. Maybe the photos make it look better than it really is, but it looks like something that would belong in Miami.

5 worst buildings in the world in order (in my opinion)
#1 Grand Lisboa









#2 Pearl Oriental Tower









#3 Trump International Hotel









#4 BT Tower









#5 Genex Tower


----------



## CHLayson

charmedone nice picture thread.


----------



## Kanto

little universe said:


> *Beijing was "Learning from Las Vegas"(A classic post-modern architecture theory book written by American Architect Robert Venturi)? :lol:*
> 
> 
> *The Emperor Hotel/ 天子酒店 in Beijing's outer suburb.
> The three deities depicted in the building are 福禄寿 (Fú Lù Shòu) or Good Fortune (Fu), Prosperity (Lu), and Longevity (Shou). *
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Emperor Hotel by yeldahtron, on Flickr


I wouldn't call it ugly, hilarious seems to be a better word to describe it :hilarious


----------



## erbse

It's magnificent, geil beyond any words. I'm amazed by this undescribable timeless beauty.


----------



## Kanto

Is the left one supposed to be an alien? His skull is weird :hahano:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Man, that building looks VERY Chinese, for some reason.


----------



## moustache

Pretty good for me !


----------



## PTAAG

Kiev, Ukraine. It`s not finished yet, but it is terrible:


----------



## hater

uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:^^


----------



## Godius

The top part is indeed terrible, do you have render of this tower?


----------



## PTAAG

:troll:


----------



## vietnamno.1

Kanto said:


> I wouldn't call it ugly, hilarious seems to be a better word to describe it :hilarious


quá xấu!:bash::bash::bash: very ugly:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Dorothyy

Nice thead :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kopacz

PTAAG said:


> Kiev, Ukraine. It`s not finished yet, but it is terrible:


Well the shape is indeed pretty ugly, but some of the terrible stuff, such as the wooden windows and black parts will get covered.


----------



## Benonie

Matsky said:


> This babe is located in Travemünd


I like it. A decent tower this is.


----------



## moustache

Next shit in Paris :


----------



## hater

how is tht ugly? ^^
looks amazing


----------



## tim1807

With less corners it would look better.


----------



## Kanto

moustache said:


> Next shit in Paris :


Hideous uke:


----------



## Tim98

moustache said:


> Next shit in Paris :


Awfull building. We are living in 2012 not 2472...


----------



## Chapelo

It looks like it's ready to topple over at any moment..hno:


----------



## erbse

Tim98 said:


> Awfull building. We are living in 2012 not 2472...


Futuristic architecture ain't much of a problem. It has to be seen in context.

It doesn't look like this is planned for La Defense, where it could work. 
Elsewhere it might have quite a negative impact on Paris' cityscape.

So where will this project be located?


----------



## parcdesprinces

erbse said:


> So where will this project be located?


In the XIIIth Arrondissement, not far from the National Library.


----------



## moustache

Horrible !!!!


----------



## Godius

I totally agree with you.


----------



## erbse

+1

Such an abomination to Manhattan's midtown skyline! hno:


----------



## toursrabat

on the first page, it's don't ugly, i like it


----------



## Kulla

toursrabat said:


> on the first page, it's don't ugly, i like it


Which one?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The 5 ugliest buildings in the world, IMO

#5 Guy's Hospital
#4 Fangyuan Building
#3 Grand Lisboa
#2 Oriental Pearl Tower
#1 Tuntex Sky Tower, soon to be succeeded by the monstrous "sky city" planned in Shangsha. uke:


----------



## Mutiix123

Giovanni Bolt said:


> *Mirante do Vale*, São Paulo.
> 
> The tallest skyscraper in Brazil. One of the ugliest, also.


... uke:


----------



## Skizo91

Highcliff said:


> what about novamerica in são paulo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cidadesaopaulo.olx.com.br/novamerica-colorado-100-m-3-dorms-1-suite-e-2-vagas-iid-324636448
> 
> simple, clean, nothing special... but I think it's a good design


As a residential building it looks beautiful.


----------



## Mutiix123

^^ Agree, it does look beautiful as a resident building


----------



## Skizo91

Giovanni Bolt said:


> *Mirante do Vale*, São Paulo.
> 
> The tallest skyscraper in Brazil. One of the ugliest, also.


Disgusting really... 

Gotta hate the cereal box shape.


----------



## 970467

Giovanni Bolt said:


> *Mirante do Vale*, São Paulo.
> 
> The tallest skyscraper in Brazil. One of the ugliest, also.


It looks a bit like the UN tower.


----------



## tim1807

True, that building is far from ugly.


----------



## tim1807

I was talking about post 2989 btw.


----------



## Bruce.Tenmile

Kopacz said:


> It's just too tall and thin considering the location and surroundings. I'm no architect, but 5 minutes of photoshop :


I wouldn't call 432 Park ugly, though it is pretty bland and plain considering it's height. If this shorter design with the slightly different top was being built I'd be ecstatic. Good job Kopacz kay:


----------



## Kanto

ThatOneGuy said:


> The 5 ugliest buildings in the world, IMO
> 
> #5 Guy's Hospital
> #4 Fangyuan Building
> #3 Grand Lisboa
> #2 Oriental Pearl Tower
> #1 Tuntex Sky Tower, soon to be succeeded by the monstrous "sky city" planned in Shangsha. uke:


The Sky City is the most beautiful building ever designed :drool:


----------



## Kiboko

^^But the design of Sky city doesn't look finished yet. I think it is just an image of a building for an indication of the height and impact on the surroundings.


----------



## tita01

4 siamese towers, ugliest in manila


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Kanto said:


> The Sky City is the most beautiful building ever designed :drool:


Let's just put it this way. The #2 on my ugliest buildings list is a pure masterpiece compared to the sky city.


----------



## Kanto

^^ LOL, taste is a really funny thing. What is most beautiful to me is the ugliest to you and what is most beautiful to you is the ugliest to me :nuts:


----------



## Mutiix123

tita01 said:


> 4 siamese towers, ugliest in manila


Oh my God, I never knew such ugly buildings exist in Manila uke:uke:uke:uke:

3000 replies in this topic


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Another example of the epitome of fugliness. The Shun Hing Square.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Kanto said:


> ^^ LOL, taste is a really funny thing. What is most beautiful to me is the ugliest to you and what is most beautiful to you is the ugliest to me :nuts:


^^:hahaha:


----------



## hater

tita01 said:


> 4 siamese towers, ugliest in manila


uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Mmm...


----------



## cfredo

ThatOneGuy said:


> Another example of the epitome of fugliness. The Shun Hing Square.


I think that tower would look pretty nice with better cladding.


----------



## hater

cfredo said:


> I think that tower would look pretty nice with better cladding.


agree


----------



## hater

ThatOneGuy said:


> Mmm...


ugly!!!!!


uke:


----------



## Bruce.Tenmile

ThatOneGuy said:


> Another example of the epitome of fugliness. The Shun Hing Square.


I love Shun Hing Square. To each their own.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I think these are the ugliest buildings in NYC.


----------



## cfredo

^^
The first one would look ok without the big number on the top.
The second one is really ugly with it's yellow dots.


----------



## v.o.r.t.e.x

^^hm i think dots look pretty cool and modern


----------



## hater

2nd one looks really ugly !!!


----------



## Isaferlar

ThatOneGuy said:


> Mmm...


Not very stylish but I wouldn´t say they are ugly


----------



## Hauler

The elephant building is still the ugliest. I also find the Yellow Pages Group Tower in Scarborough near Toronto really ugly. Sorry, can't find a picture. It makes me want to puke every time I drive past it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^
This one?


----------



## Kanto

Hauler said:


> The elephant building is still the ugliest. I also find the Yellow Pages Group Tower in Scarborough near Toronto really ugly. Sorry, can't find a picture. It makes me want to puke every time I drive past it.


The Slaughterhotel is far uglier than the Elephant Building uke:


----------



## Prince Valium

Kopacz said:


> It's just too tall and thin considering the location and surroundings. I'm no architect, but 5 minutes of photoshop :


THAT is really a nice interpretation of 432 park...like this, I would love it :applause:


----------



## fozzy

I much prefer the photoshop version  the original design is just too tall for the narrowness of the building.


----------



## Tipsformartialarts

*martial arts anaheim*

Practicing martial arts at our studio is about physical fitness, character development (self esteem, self confidence, focus and concentration, self discipline) and self defense – not just kicking and punching.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^The shopped version is too boring. 

This is the reason I am never visiting Shanghai! uke:









I also can't stand this building, Torre Latinoamerica in Mexico uke:









Then there's the fugly Zizkov tower. uke:


----------



## Erran

Giovanni Bolt said:


>


:cripes: demolish it . . .


----------



## luisgustavo

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^The shopped version is too boring.
> 
> I also can't stand this building, Torre Latinoamerica in Mexico uke:


This building was built in 1956, in that time the architecture and his parameters like the aesthetic, was very different to the current.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Terrible. Umeda Sky Building in Osaka. uke:


----------



## Prince Valium

Then there's the fugly Zizkov tower. uke:







[/QUOTE]

...is this 'tower' already finished? :lol:


----------



## Himmelwärts

i really like the Zizkov tower, the design is unique and very futuristic.


----------



## Godius

It looks like an oversized offshore platform.


----------



## Prince Valium

Okey..this is a proposal for my city (Zürich), which I really hate! a lot of recourses were made against this proposal but finally, I think it will be built. don't know at which stage this is now..I hope it will be defered that long that the relevant parties decide to cancel it 

It is the swiss mill tower:



(http://media.schweizerbauer.ch/images/61175_swissmilltower1.jpg)

what do you think about that?

I think its just disgusting..


----------



## Kanto

^^ I think it looks very good :cheers:


----------



## Prince Valium

Kanto said:


> ^^ I think it looks very good :cheers:


.. a perfect example of taste and how different it can be :lol: 

..i think i will never like it..


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It looks brutalist, which is a perfectly valid architectural style, but it seems not many people like that style. I _kinda_ like the building in the photo.


----------



## Matsky

ThatOneGuy said:


> Terrible. Umeda Sky Building in Osaka. uke:


Oh c'mon....That's a building....uke:


----------



## cfredo

luisgustavo said:


> This building was built in 1956, in that time the architecture and his parameters like the aesthetic, was very different to the current.


Just because it was considered good-looking doesn't mean it still is.
Really beautiful buildings are considered beautiful throughout time (e.g. Chrysler Building in NYC)


----------



## WeimieLvr

cfredo said:


> Just because it was considered good-looking doesn't mean it still is.
> Really beautiful buildings are considered beautiful throughout time (e.g. Chrysler Building in NYC)


Well, actually many currently iconic buildings weren't well-received initially...so sometimes they start out being considered ugly but gradually become beautiful.


----------



## Kiboko

ThatOneGuy said:


> This is the reason I am never visiting Shanghai! uke:


So a (by you considered) ugly building is the reason to skip a visit to a complete city? Every city has its ugly buildings, so i guess it is very hard for you to plan a trip.



cfredo said:


> Really beautiful buildings are considered beautiful throughout time (e.g. Chrysler Building in NYC)


I bet there are numerous people who dislike the Chrysler Building.


----------



## Kanto

> I bet there are numerous people who dislike the Chrysler Building.


Like me for example :hi:


----------



## KillerZavatar

i don't think chrysler building is really nice, but it also is not ruining its neighboring skyline, so i do not really mind. however tower verre will be an eyesore once built.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Well that tower, in my opinion, is hideously grotesque. The fact that it stands out from almost everywhere (unlike some buildings in other cities) means there aren't that many places where it is hidden. If I ever go, it will be inside the Pearl Tower itself, to avoid looking at it.


----------



## マイルズ

> The Portland Building was recently declared one of the 15 ugliest buildings in the world by Travel and Leisure magazine (http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/the-worlds-ugliest-buildings/ 1). I disagree - I rather like this colorful building, especially with the statue of Portlandia on the front side (http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfy/3514536480/).


:badnews:


----------



## Kanto

^^ From that article I see that I'm not the only one who finds the Slaughterhotel hideous uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Between America and N. Korea, the Cold War is still going on. Every list of 'ugliest buildings' on American sites will include the Ryugyong in order to build up hated for North Korea. It's called propaganda. They mostly use (the unfinished version) to symbolize the failure of North Korean politics. They rarely give good reasons as to WHY they think it's ugly, they just use it to diss North Korea itself. hno:

They mention that it 'dominates over the city' as an excuse, but so does the Khalifa, as well as others like the Torso. They mention the 75 degree angles, but Russia Tower has steep angles, and dominates also, yet I haven't ever seen one complaint about it. 

I'll bet if the Ryugyong was built in an American-friendly country, and was finished on time,it would not make any 'ugly buildings' list. 
I'd say it should get a permanent first place on the "World's most underrated buildings" list.


----------



## Kanto

^^ Neither of the reasons you listed is enough on its own, however, when they are combined they are reason enough for it to be among the ugliest buildings in the world. And I disagree that it is propaganda. Everybody knows how evil North Korea is, there is no need for propaganda. I believe that it are just the honest opinions of the people creating the list. especially if we consider that the Slaughterhotel has probably the most "3 or less /10" ratings in the entire rate the talls section hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I've read many online blogs from non-Americans who have visited North Korea, and most of them just acted as if it was merely 'below average' compared to other countries. Of course, nobody is fully sure, since they don't live there, but it wasn't like say, Somalia, or anything. One of the European bloggers even said he refuses to visit N. Korea again unless he can stay in the Ryugyong.
Americans, on the other hand, make lists like those.

Considering like 80% of the votes were from when it was incomplete, I'm not surprised. Even I would have voted it 3 or less when it was unfinished. 
I think it also has one of the greatest '10/10 vs ≤ 3/10' ratio in the entire talls section as well 

You are one of the few people who has given good reasons as to why you don't like the design, which is totally fine with me. But if I ask anybody else, they mention it's ugly because it was 'abandoned for 16 years' or 'because it's in a failure of a country' which I think is totally unfair hno: 

The most similar building to the Ryugyong is the Russia Tower in terms of design and dominating size, so why, exactly, do people not hate it? I've seen nothing but praise for it...

My point summed up, I think it is wrong for a building to be judged by its background, like Americans are doing to the Ryugyong.


----------



## cfredo

ThatOneGuy said:


> Well that tower, in my opinion, is hideously grotesque. The fact that it stands out from almost everywhere (unlike some buildings in other cities) means there aren't that many places where it is hidden. If I ever go, it will be inside the Pearl Tower itself, to avoid looking at it.


You actually can't see the Oriental Pearl Tower from most parts of the city.


----------



## Highcliff

but there are better examples...
what do you think?
itau cto in são paulo...








http://www.sistemapri.com.br/site2011/fotos_obra/foto_gde_gere_edifica_itau[1].jpg


----------



## particlez

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ Nope, sorry. :lol:
> 
> But I've seen one or two nice buildings with round windows. I don't think a building should have wacky windows if the structure itself is wacky as well. A conservative design is needed to balance out the unique decorations, i.e. a plain box with round windows would look fine.
> 
> The windows I hate the most are rounded squares.
> 
> This building, Prentice Hospital in Chicago, completely struck me when I found out it was in USA. It's so horrible. I thought it was in Ukraine or China at first, but...wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uke:


Aesthetics are only one measure of a building. The building in question is the Prentice Hospital, designed by Bertrand Goldberg, and famed for its innovative construction. 

The round windows in question serve a purpose. The concrete pouring was in-situ, the exterior concrete shell is load-bearing, and the round windows helped both the efficiency of construction, and the efficiency of the final structure.


----------



## Kiboko

^^That structure should at least be three times as high as it is now. Now it it just an ugly concrete knob, while it could be an impressive brutalist tower.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^Agreed


----------



## plumberbrea

*plumber brea*

Hey There. I found your forum using msn. This is a very well written article. I'll make sure to bookmark it and return to read more of Welcome to the Official Blog of FLAA . Thanks for the post. I will definitely comeback.

plumber brea


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Well, considering that just one guy built that entire structure, I don't find it too bad.


----------



## Kanto

^^ How is that hideous building called? uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It has no name. One man built it by himself. It's his house.


----------



## Kiboko

That house is surely hideous, but i like to see more of those developments. It is a cool thing to design your own house with the help your own imagination. So you will get the purest design without any involvement of pedantic architects.


----------



## AnaNI

Highcliff said:


> hi, thatoneguy
> don't you like round windows?
> what do you think this:
> unique hotel in são paulo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arcoweb.com.br/arquitetura/ruy-ohtake-hotel-unique-14-10-2002.html


Wooow!

Really cooool! kay:


----------



## Wunderknabe

So 8 floor-Buildings are skyscrapers now?

Just again guys: don't post anything here just because it may be ugly.


----------



## Bowater

bryson662001 said:


> This is the one that doesn't do it for me. It may or may not be U/C right now in Saigon HCMC. The developer calls it a lotus blossom. I call it a watering can.












It's a sex toy!


----------



## lg9856

Possibly the ugliest building in Ecuador.


----------



## Kanto

^^ The random windows on the left side are disgusting but without them it would look quite good :dunno:


----------



## Highcliff

Yes....only these windows on the yellow wall are ugly....the rest is ok...


----------



## Highcliff

another beautiful girl :lol:


Anachak said:


> *Robot Building Bangkok*


----------



## lg9856

Highcliff said:


> Yes....only these windows on the yellow wall are ugly....the rest is ok...





Kanto said:


> ^^ The random windows on the left side are disgusting but without them it would look quite good :dunno:


Not to mention the horrible antenna on its roof.


----------



## dars-dm

^^ Haha. Let that building into the Cup.


----------



## Highcliff

about antennas...
what do you think this?
gazeta building in são paulo...

Edifício Gazeta na Av. Paulista por Ricardo Navarro, no Flickr


----------



## Highcliff

holiday building in recife, brazil...








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=432842&highlight=recifant%E1stico


----------



## moustache

Awfull 











Pretty good !


----------



## Union.SLO

One of the most hideous newly constructed highrises I've seen so far, located in Slovak town Lučenec.
This twin towers are absolutely tasteless:

:crazy:


I.B.MOGAJ said:


>





I.B.MOGAJ said:


>





pau-chin said:


>





metropoly_sk said:


>


Degraded town panorama:


smoger said:


>


----------



## windowsoftheworld

moustache said:


> Awfull


The only thing ugly about this complex is how crowded it looks, aside from that, it doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## Highcliff

one beautiful girl in israel...:lol:


Kick the Sky said:


> *Carmel Beach Hotel[/size]
> Haifa, Israel*
> 
> *HEIGHT:* 70m/230 feet
> *FLOORS:* 18 floors
> *COMPLETION:* 2001
> *ARCHITECT:* ?
> 
> 
> - Situated next to Le Meridien Haifa, together they form the only major hotels in Haifa on the coast of the Mediterranean.
> - The hotels proximity to the beach prompted a law in Israel prohibiting any future construction closer than 100 meters from the sea shore.


another beautiful girl in india....:lol:


India101 said:


> copyright Humayunn NA Peerzada


one beautiful girl in ramat gan, israel :lol:


[MakkabI] said:


> *Garden Tower[/size]
> Ramat Gan, Israel*
> 
> *HEIGHT:* 70m/230 feet
> *FLOORS:* 17 floors
> *COMPLETION:* 2003
> *ARCHITECT:* ?
> 
> 
> Location
> Street 2 Haruzim Street
> City Ramat Gan
> Country Israel
> 
> Parking places 24
> Units (rooms) 12
> 
> 
> Building in General
> Type of Construction high-rise building
> Material(s) of framework concrete
> Usages residential parking
> Style structural expressionism
> Status under construction - but I think its now completed!
> 
> Facts
> - This 'Smart tower' includes central cooling and heating systems and a grand-lobby with 24 hours security. One of the tower's main attractions is its indoors heated pool, which is located at the 3rd floor, with 9 meters high surrounding glass walls.
> - The tower is surrounded with a private 'Sculpture Garden', and a private pier for light-boats is planned to be built in the future.
> - Some of Israel's most expensive apartments are located in this tower, with the least expensive apartment (230 square meters of floor space) costing $800,000 and the duplex penthouse (500 square meters of floor space) costing over $3,000,000.
> - One of the tower's most striking features is its glass-made pyramidal top.
> - The tower's name came from its unique location, neighbouring The Yarkon Park. Ayalon Highway passes nearby as well.
> - Most luxury apartments in the tower occupy an entire floor, and have at least 2 parking spaces in the underground parking.
> - Ilan Pivko, the tower's architect, was given a free-hand in the design of this tower. The result is one of Israel's most original and distinctive towers.
> - The tower features a unique small apartment within the tower base, which is supposed to provide home for the tower guards.
> 
> New pictures:
> At day time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At night time
> CLICK HERE


----------



## Kanto

Highcliff said:


> about antennas...
> what do you think this?
> gazeta building in são paulo...
> 
> Edifício Gazeta na Av. Paulista por Ricardo Navarro, no Flickr


OMG, that's the Brain Scorcher. Don't get close to it or it'll fry your brain and make you a zombie :hilarious


----------



## Highcliff

^^
kanto....where is this place?


----------



## Kanto

^^ In the game Stalker: SHadow of Chernobyl, where it is placed just outside of Prypiat :cheers:


----------



## CDNer

little tower in Padua, Italy.
Too ugly for being built just this year (my opinion)!









The tower should remember the shape of an angel with open wings (this view is the left side) because it is called Hope Tower, and it's going to host children hospital or something like that.. Fail XD


----------



## bisoncx

I have a love-hate relationship with the "Hotel Catalonia":

Love the black facade. Hate the copy-pasted for the windows on the white facade.




shelterbcn said:


>





perrolokos said:


> http://www.vitrispan.net/noticias/ampliar.php/Id_contenido/280/


----------



## moustache

very NICE !!!


----------



## noh 3/\0l !

Bowater said:


> It's a sex toy!


I know this tower in Sai Gon. Not like a lotus but it's a icon in top 20 icon towers this time


----------



## Kiboko

You can nominate your ugly buildings in here for a contest: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535360 



moustache said:


> very NICE !!!


For this time i agree with you :cheers:


----------



## Kanto

^^ Thanks for the link. I'm looking forward to this cup :cheers:


----------



## THT-United

Why I find this ugly - built in the mid-80s with an outdated design and somehow remains the tallest building in its city, since then (the newer and more beautiful towers are only half this building's height)... And there is also a large "hole" in the roof, where eyesores like telecoms equipment are placed!









KOMTAR Tower, Penang


----------



## THT-United

This is so out of place in Midtown Manhattan actually... If this is Hong Kong, then it's a different story (the number of tall, narrow skyscrapers there is just crazy!)... :lol:


----------



## Legomaniac

moustache said:


> very NICE !!!


i agree, it's not that bad...your usual new boring skyscraper from Las Vegas...jk lol:lol:


----------



## Himmelwärts

THT-United said:


> Why I find this ugly - built in the mid-80s with an outdated design and somehow remains the tallest building in its city, since then (the newer and more beautiful towers are only half this building's height)... And there is also a large "hole" in the roof, where eyesores like telecoms equipment are placed!
> 
> KOMTAR Tower, Penang


I like it.


----------



## finefeather

A very nicely build... An Awesome!!!:banana:


----------



## Jim856796

General question: Are all Brutalist-styled buildings ugly?


----------



## cloud32

^^ No, good examples are amoung some of my favorite buildings!

On another note though, this building in Leeds, Sky Plaza (one of the worlds tallest student accomidation blocks) is really ugly to me. It looks like a cheaply refurbished 60s tower block (which would justify its uglyness) but it was actually a new build and externally completed in 2009. The main thing I hate about it is its awful choices of cladding and colour, both of which already look dated and in at least 5 years time will look grimy. There are two phases, the lowrise 'Phase 1' and the highrise 'Phase 2'. Here it is:










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385955&page=71










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=50000639










http://www.skyscrapernews.com/images.php?se=nse&ref=2981&idi=UNITE+Set+To+Beat+Profit+Expectations










http://www.flickr.com/photos/awarren10/3534894293/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Victory Arch, Hong Kong uke:


----------



## ProdayuSlona

^^
I hate arches like that in skyscrapers. They are hideous imho.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^I hate cluttered facades as well, like that one has. Different mish-mashes of designs are very tacky.


----------



## goschio

cloud32 said:


> ^^ No, good examples are amoung some of my favorite buildings!
> 
> On another note though, this building in Leeds, Sky Plaza (one of the worlds tallest student accomidation blocks) is really ugly to me. It looks like a cheaply refurbished 60s tower block (which would justify its uglyness) but it was actually a new build and externally completed in 2009. The main thing I hate about it is its awful choices of cladding and colour, both of which already look dated and in at least 5 years time will look grimy. There are two phases, the lowrise 'Phase 1' and the highrise 'Phase 2'. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385955&page=71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=50000639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapernews.com/images.php?se=nse&ref=2981&idi=UNITE+Set+To+Beat+Profit+Expectations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/awarren10/3534894293/


Looks like typical social housing project from the 60s or 70s. Kind of reinforces the stereotype that highrise living is only for lower classes.


----------



## Georgia101

In all fairness most of the ones above look very modern and extraordinary. I think the Chicago Spire is very impressive actually!
Some countries I have visited over the years have the most old,dirty and old looking depressing buildings that are left abandoned and discoloured by the sun. Just a mess. 
These deserve credit, lets be fair!


----------



## SkyOneCity

Jedje said:


> if you take away the eye it could almost be a building from MVRDV. At least it has some quality, it's funny.


Haha exactly


----------



## Godius

Błękitny Wieżowiec (literally Blue Skyscraper)



rysiekone said:


> Błękitny Wieżowiec - Warszawa
> architektura: Jerzy Czyż, Andrzej Skopiński, Jan Furman, Lech Robaczyński, Marzena Leszczyńska


----------



## tita01

*Icono Loft - 142 fl - 38 fl PARAGUAY*


----------



## Highcliff

the portland building in united states








http://universo-japones.blogspot.com.br/2012/05/cnn-elege-os-predios-mais-feios-do.html

the fang yuan building in china








http://universo-japones.blogspot.com.br/2012/05/cnn-elege-os-predios-mais-feios-do.html


----------



## Mrzer0x

Himmelwärts said:


>


:lol: Ted skyscraper! HIMYM


----------



## tita01

Mutiix123 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Usain Bolt

Day and night artistly-rendered versions of the Gate to Orient:
:lol: LOL :lol: LOL


----------



## CZane

Any buildings with an arch in them is just awful, the only exceptions are sky bridges. 

Just put every building from the High-Rise Prisons in here, haha.

My choice, the UTS building in Sydney.









and this one from Perth.


----------



## nicko_viteh

Usain Bolt said:


>


----------



## Marco Bruno

sapmi said:


> Museu de Arte de São Paulo:


I like it!


----------



## Kanto

nicko_viteh said:


>


:hilarious


----------



## Strykr

Marriot Hotel Times Square and......










The Viacom Building right next to the Times Square Marriot

Not to mention the Verizon Building in NYC


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like the last one. (verizon)


----------



## Kanto

^^ Me too :cheers:


----------



## pradeep87s

http://mvbazar.in/


----------



## Spurdo

Another one


Ugly building from Milano by Rade*, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

dat last pic..has been posted frequenly in this thread. lol


----------



## Spurdo

^^ hah damn. i guess its just really ugly. :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Danielbisogno said:


> I love Umeda Sky Building, how can you its one of the ugliest or ugly at all, I can name 9323933920430 buildings that are way more horrible than that.
> Example:


That building is beautiful hno:


----------



## tupperware

Spurdo said:


> Funny thread!
> 
> What can you say about this building guys?
> 
> 
> The ugliest building in the world - Al Kharj - Saudi Arabia by Mystapaki, on Flickr


WWWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFF

:badnews:



Spurdo said:


> Another one
> 
> 
> Ugly building from Milano by Rade*, on Flickr


A CLASIC BRUTALIS ART :storm:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Spurdo said:


> Funny thread!
> 
> What can you say about this building guys?
> 
> 
> The ugliest building in the world - Al Kharj - Saudi Arabia by Mystapaki, on Flickr


That one looks so cool! 

The building in Milan is the ugliest thing in Italy.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Highcliff said:


> come on thatoneguy....there are many ugliest buildings in the world...
> for example in são paulo there is julia cristianini building located in the center of the city....
> look at..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saopauloantiga.com.br/julia-cristianini/
> 
> julia cristianini building in 1944...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saopauloantiga.com.br/julia-cristianini/


I like it, it has a dystopic feeling to it :lol:


----------



## anak_mm

ugly skyscraper in the making

DMCI Torre De Manila, well the location makes it very ugly.. its going to be behind a national landmark... ruining not only the aesthetics of the landmark... 
but also our heritage, they only care about making money :down:

before









after


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Diamond, Phom Penh

If it were ever built, it would be the ugliest building on Earth. uke:


----------



## ooh

manhuelofspain said:


> Gran Sol Tower Block - Alicante - Spain


I don't have words to describe how incredibly ugly I think this is.


----------



## ooh

It isn't a skyscraper, but I challenge anyone to like this. Must be the ugliest in the world.


Crown House Building, Kidderminster by TavMan, on Flickr











Crown House Kidderminster 3/2012 by Liam Buckley, on Flickr










I'm very suprised there are 'offices to let' in this building...


----------



## Chapelo

It's really not that bad; I've seen much worse. Nothing a coat of paint and some upkeep wouldn't solve.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Maybe if they ripped off the ugly dirty facade and replaced it with modern, clean glass, it would become nice, maybe even beautiful.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

The only time I really consider a building ugly is when it has an awful color combination. If not, it's just beautiful or average.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

First World, Malaysia


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Horrid. Absolutely, undeniably horrid.


----------



## tupperware

congratulations!!!!!!! (??????)


----------



## Kanto

Spurdo said:


> Funny thread!
> 
> What can you say about this building guys?
> 
> 
> The ugliest building in the world - Al Kharj - Saudi Arabia by Mystapaki, on Flickr


Second ugliest building in the world, second only to the Slaughterhotel uke:


----------



## roballan

ThatOneGuy said:


> First World, Malaysia


Oh dear Lord...! My eyes!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I attempted to redesign the infamous Elephant Building


----------



## Fab87

Spurdo said:


> Another one
> 
> 
> Ugly building from Milano by Rade*, on Flickr


This is neither brutalist nor ugly. It's funny how on SSC most people have a very bad knowldege of architecture. 



Torre Velasca di JasonParis, su Flickr


MILANO "Torre Velasca " Una cartolina agli amici di Flickr di Mardiam40/Gabriele..., su Flickr


Torre Velasca di MltnMrtzIII, su Flickr

If you see it live, you'll understand it perfectly fits into the context, unlike most towers on this thread, and you'll appreciate its design.
It's not brutalist, it's not an ugly residential block. It's a nice and innovative tower from the 50's. It is more like a monument already.


----------



## Phoenyxar

With all respect for the Valesca and all people from Milan who do love the building. But whether a building fits in its environnement or not does not change the look of a building itself. Neither is it important which architectural style it's build in. If people find a building ugly then it's their opinion, that doesn't necessarily mean they have a bad knowledge regarding architecture but a "good taste". I don't like the Valesca neither, probably because it's such a messy tower, why are some windows left out for example? Though I'm not going to hate on the Valesca, it does go nice together with the cathedral and its surroundings, but on itself the Valesca is kinda ugly, taste dares to differ.


----------



## Godius

Ezio would have a hard time climbing this tower


----------



## Kanto

ThatOneGuy said:


> I attempted to redesign the infamous Elephant Building


Wow, this looks very good :cheers:


----------



## 009

Fab87 said:


> This is neither brutalist nor ugly. It's funny how on SSC most people have a very bad knowldege of architecture.
> 
> 
> 
> If you see it live, you'll understand it perfectly fits into the context, unlike most towers on this thread, and you'll appreciate its design.
> It's not brutalist, it's not an ugly residential block. It's a nice and innovative tower from the 50's. It is more like a monument already.




lol this guy must be from italy


----------



## Spurdo

Fab87 said:


> This is neither brutalist nor ugly. It's funny how on SSC most people have a very bad knowldege of architecture.


Bad knowledge?  I think it's just plain ugly


----------



## Fab87

Phoenyxar said:


> With all respect for the Valesca and all people from Milan who do love the building. But whether a building fits in its environnement or not does not change the look of a building itself. Neither is it important which architectural style it's build in. If people find a building ugly then it's their opinion, that doesn't necessarily mean they have a bad knowledge regarding architecture but a "good taste". I don't like the Valesca neither, probably because it's such a messy tower, why are some windows left out for example? Though I'm not going to hate on the Valesca, it does go nice together with the cathedral and its surroundings, but on itself the Valesca is kinda ugly, taste dares to differ.


Why are some windows left out? Design...It makes the facade look more interesting. 

No, we have TONS of ugly buildings in Italy, it's not a matter of national pride. Sometimes you have to go a little bit further and try to understand WHY it was built like this. You can't just see a bad picture and say: ugly! 

And yes, the surrounding environment is relevant. Rockfeller Center would be horrible if built in the same location of the Velasca tower . The particular design of the Velasca is studied to "dialogue" with the gothic domes and shapes of the Duomo di Milano and with the Castello Sforzesco, as you already mentioned. A boxy building with glass facades in the same location would be much uglier.


old and new gotich di kamilluzza, su Flickr

Italian castle, Valle d'Aosta.

Castello di Fénis (Valle d'Aosta) di fenisweb.it, su Flickr

Anyways, seriously? Do you really want to compare this tower with the 300-500 m tall monster towers shown in this thread? This tower is shown in every school book in Italy as a perfect example of contamination between old and new. National pride? You can still don't like the tower, but I don't think it really deserves to be here.


----------



## Phoenyxar

Fab87 said:


> Do you really want to compare this tower with the 300-500 m tall monster towers shown in this thread?


I don't want to, but it seems people think it fits here, that doesn't necissarily mean it's a really bad tower, but shows it has some aspects to it that make it less appealing than other buildings around the world. I would never quote the Valesca in here (although I don't like its window sheme) but if people think it fits here then you need to respect their opinion about that. Noone wouldn't mind if you said you'd disagree but there's no point in trying to explain why a building is how it is, since it wouldn't change their opinion. On the other hand, if I would ever get the chance to visit the Valesca from the inside I would seize the opportunity. I just wanted to remind you on the fact that tastes dare to differ and there's no point in discussing taste, since it only leads to hatred towards one another.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The roof is the ugliest part of that building. I don't know anybody who likes cheap old windows, rusted roofs, and ugly satellite dishes sticking out.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Fuji TV Building, Tokyo uke:


----------



## citypia

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
What one person thinks ugly may not seem ugly to somebody else.

No matter how building is historically important or a architecturally monument,
Beauty is beauty and ugliness is ugy to somebody else.


----------



## tupperware

oh humanity... what happened??????


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ If you refer to the skyscraper, okay. If you refer to the Duomo, how dare you!


----------



## FloripaNation

Highcliff said:


> look inside this church
> I think it's not so ugly...
> how about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://riodejaneiroviajes.com/catedral-rio-de-janeiro/130/


I love this church, very unique :cheers:


----------



## FloripaNation

Meanwhile in Brazil...Millennium Palace....


----------



## Matsky

Spurdo said:


> Funny thread!
> 
> What can you say about this building guys?
> 
> 
> The ugliest building in the world - Al Kharj - Saudi Arabia by Mystapaki, on Flickr


The Top looks like a huge onion :lol: But I have to say it's also quite interesting what the architects were thinking while planning that ridiculous one 



Spurdo said:


> Another one
> 
> 
> Ugly building from Milano by Rade*, on Flickr


Omg, out of which horror movie that one could escape???!!!


----------



## Fab87

Phoenyxar said:


> I don't want to, but it seems people think it fits here, that doesn't necissarily mean it's a really bad tower, but shows it has some aspects to it that make it less appealing than other buildings around the world. I would never quote the Valesca in here (although I don't like its window sheme) but if people think it fits here then you need to respect their opinion about that. Noone wouldn't mind if you said you'd disagree but there's no point in trying to explain why a building is how it is, since it wouldn't change their opinion. On the other hand, if I would ever get the chance to visit the Valesca from the inside I would seize the opportunity. I just wanted to remind you on the fact that tastes dare to differ and there's no point in discussing taste, since it only leads to hatred towards one another.


I think one should always try to understand architecture, which is a form of art. Otherwise we will always end up having mainstream opinions. Once you have known more about things, you can decide whether you like them or not, imho. 

P.S. old windows and satellite dishes tell us the tower needs a renovation. Everyone would agree on that, since it was built in 1958. I was talking about the "concept" behind it.


----------



## manhuelofspain

....Malaga, SPAIN

Posiblemente el edificio más feo de Málaga, zona calle Fernán González por josemiguelmalaga, en Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe

So you say this is a Skyscraper? :weird:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ I like the use of Cor-tan steel in that building, but the entrance is ugly.


----------



## Kolony

LOOK AT THIS MONSTER!!!!! IT IS HUGE YET SUPER UGLY!!!!
Tour Montparnasse, Paris. 








hno:hno:hno::nuts::nuts::shocked::down::down:uke:uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I quite like Montparnasse.


----------



## Quall

I love it


----------



## philphil60

Montparnasse... I like it too!


----------



## Kolony

The Problem though with the French is... they hate it. They think it is the ugliest building on earth and its hugeness is disliked because the french say it "ruins" the centre of Paris.


----------



## UnHavrais

Kolony said:


> The Problem though with the French is... they hate it. They think it is the ugliest building on earth and its hugeness is disliked because the french say it "ruins" the centre of Paris.


Or not...
The only problem is that it)is alone in this sector of Paris


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The French think EVERY skyscraper is the ugliest on Earth. It would be better if they built some tall structures around the tower to balance it out.


----------



## UnHavrais

ThatOneGuy said:


> The French think EVERY skyscraper is the ugliest on Earth. It would be better if they built some tall structures around the tower to balance it out.


So you can go to this page : HERE


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Raag, Mumbai


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Bleh. Why are there so many ugly buildings in india and the middle east? All the sheiks and millionaires have vey bad taste, apparently.


----------



## sivagopi

Matsky said:


> The Top looks like a huge onion :lol: But I have to say it's also quite interesting what the architects were thinking while planning that ridiculous one
> 
> 
> Omg, out of which horror movie that one could escape???!!!


The first was was just great and I don't find any ugly over there. It just depends on any individual But as you said the second one really horror, incredibly horror.


----------



## Highcliff

guys...
may I throw up?


M Vini said:


>


----------



## LadyAmanita

Okay, those puke emotes are cracking me right up, I could have used them last night at work!


----------



## Kanto

Here comes a really hideous one uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's gorgeous. Reminds me of Zaha Hadid designs. 

I would not want that in the USA, though. In Asia, somewhere, would be better.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Check out this building, the House of the Soviets. It lay abandoned in Kaliningrad since the 70s, let to rot alone. A. A. Gill, the famous columnist, once termed it ‘the most stratospherically ghastly building ever conceived’, and it has previously been described as ‘the ugliest building on Russian soil’. Proof that people hate buildings if they are abandoned.
















It looks slightly better with a facade update, (The shape is still hideous) but it is still empty and no plans on ever completing the interior have been issued. 
It replaced the gorgeous Kongisberg Castle. hno:


----------



## Highcliff

thatoneguy....
this reminds me forum trabalhista in são paulo
what do you think?








http://flanelapaulistana.com/2011/05/nada-pessoal/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Average on the outside. But the lobby is amazing!


----------



## Highcliff

thatoneguy....
do you like large lobbies?
what do you think the hotel maksoud plaza in são paulo?

















http://flanelapaulistana.com/2008/05/cenas-da-teledramaturgia-nacional/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Spacious lobbies with lots of light are always good.


----------



## Geocarlos

Mike____ said:


> ^^ That bridge is pretty ugly too!


:yes:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

It's very hard to build an ugly bridge, and that is beyond ugly. How would the design be approved??


----------



## Denjiro

I quite like the Tower Bridge in Sacramento :$


----------



## HenriGermain

Oh God I don't know if I should cry after all these pictures or laugh.
Except for the historic references everything shown here came straight from hell! 
Always a joy to see the "context" and "it's a matter of taste" comments. Really people when did the look of a recipe become more important than the taste of food? 
Clear your mind and you'll see death written all over these structures. 
(ok, the Spire has some "life" in it's shape but it's just a big damn spire nothing more)


----------



## manhuelofspain

Benidorm, Spain

benidorm por Almudena Raya, en Flickr


----------



## Highcliff

wwwooooww....beautiful...
why do you think ugly? these buildings combine well with the mountains...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What about THIS building u/c in Benidorm? I kinda like it, but many people think it's ugly.


----------



## Chapelo

terrible


----------



## SydneyCity

Kinda tacky...


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Bleh, I hate buildings like that


----------



## Highcliff

ok for me if get this circular top out and change the gold cladding for blue cladding...


----------



## Highcliff

this beautiful girl in são paulo is almost concluded....


wolfs said:


> Edifício 360, foram tiradas no dia 23 de setembro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tem bastante fotos da obra nesse link
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sampaboy/with/8016660733/#photo_8016660733


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Seems only one section has cladding panels on, so far.


----------



## Avian001

Great example of taking a perfectly normal building and making it ugly by putting silly green and brown hats on it.



manhuelofspain said:


> Benidorm, Spain
> 
> benidorm por Almudena Raya, en Flickr


----------



## Highcliff

did you say silly hat??? how about this pineapple hat in shanghai.....:lol::lol:








http://www.bundcenter.com/english/About_xiangxi.asp?ID=14


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

ThatOneGuy said:


> I disagree with the guy in my previous post, the House of Soviets is not the ugliest building in Russia, THIS is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uke:


You know if this building was remodeled it would actually look alright... in a brutalist kinda way.


----------



## CienfuegosVe

My English is bad, but this is the Socialist Venezuela "Social Housing"


----------



## midrise

*Fugly Food*

:wtf:.That brutalist thing is a cold eyesore, the town of Benidorm is just plane lacking and now with the V for vomit mess, desecrates the natural setting. And I must say Henri Germain you made me laugh, you are correct one hell of a mediocre plate of shit. They will not stand the test of time..hno::dunno::?::sad2:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> You know if this building was remodeled it would actually look alright... in a brutalist kinda way.


Yeah, but as it is, it is a hideous eyesore. Brutalist buildings need to be maintained properly to be beautiful.


----------



## Mike____

edit : double post


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ :lol: I was only referring to the cylindrical part of those towers.


----------



## Matsky

^^ :lol:
But anyway you're right...Looks really masculine xD


----------



## ThatOneGuy

uke:


----------



## Marsupalami

^^^^^^^^

uke: *Looks like the Human Centipede of the building world. ....*uke:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ It's actually rather adorable.


----------



## Chapelo

It looks like a Stormtrooper.


----------



## Kanto

ThatOneGuy said:


> uke:


This is insane :hahano:


----------



## Knitemplar

Here's a link to a Telegraph listing & fotos of what it considers the 21 ugliest bldgs in the world: 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property...est-buildings-in-the-world.html?frame=2159757 

I actually like the round bldg in Abu Dhabi. But the bloated udder bldg in Graz, Austria, isn't on there! 

This nightmare in Kosovo, their national Library, is #3. I can only guess that the architect's family or in-laws got the contract for those geodesic cupola-domes.


----------



## Kanto

LOL, our inverted pyramid radio building is there too. I completely agree with the article, it really is ugly as hell uke:


----------



## pablogarlib

bryson662001 said:


> This is the one that doesn't do it for me. It may or may not be U/C right now in Saigon HCMC. The developer calls it a lotus blossom. I call it a watering can.


I think it's a beautiful building, kind of "Buck Rogers" style tower. Better than another shoe box from the 60's and 70's with the AC unit on its roof.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ That one is pretty bad. I'd rather have a box with good cladding than that thing.


----------



## Kanto

^^ +8472


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove

* Nice thred, I think is time for me to share some of the sky crappers I've found. I don't know if they've been posted already. :







* * It's the Beijing's new Phoenix International Media Centre. Which reminds me a bit of this: -







*​ :cheers1:


----------



## Kanto

^^ :hilarious


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I always thought the inverted pyramid was kinda cool, but if only it didn't have the top mechanical part.

But still, I don't know anything that can beat the thing in Graz! :lol:


----------



## Knitemplar

Dr.StrangeLove said:


> * Nice thred, I think is time for me to share some of the sky crappers I've found. I don't know if they've been posted already. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * It's the Beijing's new Phoenix International Media Centre. :*​


*

Actually, I like that. It reminds me more of one of those bean-bag cushions.

@ThatOneGuy, yes the Graz udder takes the cake. I don't how they were able to get 'aye' votes for that and a permit to build, no less.

.
.
.
.*​


----------



## DasTurbo

I'm sure we all know it. Absolutely hideous, and putting it slap bang in the middle of nowhere doesn't help the case.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Would have looked okay without that godawful yellow ball.


----------



## Highcliff

this buiding in beijing doesn't reminds me a toilet but a puff....


----------



## Knitemplar

Highcliff said:


> this buiding in beijing doesn't reminds me a toilet but a puff....



That's exactly what I was referring to.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Sandstein said:


> That's hard to believe. :|
> 
> Has somebody noticed that this construction was erected above an air-raid shelter!


I've seen commieblock renovations, and they look great afterwards.


----------



## CienfuegosVe

Commieblock Siglo XXI Venezuela Comunist.


----------



## erbse

^ That rather looks like a new construction.


----------



## CienfuegosVe

Is new. But it has the same function Commieblocks " Building cheap"


----------



## Knitemplar

Has anyone already posted this?


----------



## Kanto

^^ Yes, but it is so ugly that it deserves to be posted several times in this thread uke:


----------



## Azrain98

^^ lol


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I still can't believe it's a real building.


----------



## Kanto

^^ Neither can I, it looks like a parody of a building :hahano:


----------



## erbse

Ain't that the most expensive residential unit in the world, anyway?


----------



## patrykus

Well It definitely is a very intriguing building that one. It is 173 meters tower with only 27 floors resulting with exceptionally high floors. The cost of the thing is estimated up to $700 mil. Only one family is going to live there. Beautifull? Weeell maybe not so much  but definitely interesting. I also think this tower is more about creating ultimate living space than the overall good look for the commoners. And I think it kinda fits into its chaotic surroundings.


----------



## patrykus

oh and for a little bit of laugh


----------



## Kanto

^^ :hilarious


----------



## Kopacz

Haha for that amount of money it is really exceptional ... ly ugly 
I wonder how people can afford building a skycraper but can't afford a decent designer or materials.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Thank you, that just brightened my miserable day :lol:


----------



## Knitemplar

It's really sad when the Ambanis put up an abomination like that and the poor Mumbai citizenry have to put up with it. Even bin Laden's 3-storey hideout mansion in Abbottabad had more aesthetic lines than this monstrosity!!

Again, people, count your blessings that you weren't born and/or have to live in Mumbai and see that thing every day!!

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## doria pamphilj

kunst haus in graz, austria


----------



## Kanto

^^ Funny organ :hilarious


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Ugliest building in the world, as well


----------



## West_side

Absolutely, the ugliest building in the world and an organ in the middle of the city of Graz :lol:


----------



## Knitemplar

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^What would happen if someone in a wheelchair lost their grip on that thing?


Get outta his/her way!!


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Knitemplar said:


> OK, found the perfect complement to this thread's FAVORITE building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes have it. It's The Bubble House on the Cote d'Azur, France. Austria got the liver-turned-spleen; France got all the eyes.


These look like fungus and disease spreading through the city.


----------



## Kanto

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^What would happen if someone in a wheelchair lost their grip on that thing?


One hell of a ride :hilarious


----------



## midrise

That thing is a sucker (lollypop)........:nuts:hno::nuts:


----------



## tim1807

That lollypop tower isn't that bad, I think it would look better in another city, LA for example.


----------



## alonefrv1505

bryson662001 said:


> This is the one that doesn't do it for me. It may or may not be U/C right now in Saigon HCMC. The developer calls it a lotus blossom. I call it a watering can.


great ! this my country


----------



## Denjiro

^^ Grrrrrr, that's my favourite skyscraper!! How could Bryson have said that??!! The BFT is definitely not ugly.. It is too underrated.


----------



## Denjiro

Wow, I love that lollypop in Phoenix btw.


----------



## Highcliff

world trade plaza, shenzhen....very beautiful....:lol::lol:








http://huopa.shotsharing.com/file/231567522/Near-angle-view,World-Trade-Plaza,-Shenzhen


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ That is the style that is hated by both modernists and classicists.


----------



## Knitemplar

what about this one?


----------



## Denjiro

^^ Wow, it looks like a microphone. I like it.


----------



## Suburbanist

Nice building to take first-week engineering studies to explain how structural loads operate :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah, if it were still standing.

This is the new building:


----------



## mahadlikha

ThatOneGuy said:


> Ugly proposal in Pheonix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the building in France is nowhere near as bad as the thing in Graz.



the lollipop should be complemented with another popsicle :nuts:


----------



## master-chivas

look at this shit!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## roballan

horrible! D:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

What were they thinking? icard:


----------



## Kopacz

L.A.F.2. said:


> What were they smoking? icard:


You misspelled that


----------



## manhuelofspain

Madrid. Torre Colón

Torres de Colón por Ricks Cafe, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Benidorm, Spain

Les Dunes 70's por osolev, en Flickr


----------



## Knitemplar

how about this one?










A Bad-Hair Day Building.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yikes


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Bad hair day?


----------



## FAVAustinTX

Knitemplar said:


> how about this one?


They should give this building the light effect of the Flame Towers in Baku and they are in business, it would make a nice Fire Station.


----------



## Kanto

^^ Is that even real? It looks like photoshopped :nuts:


----------



## Kopacz

Kanto said:


> ^^ Is that even real? It looks like photoshopped :nuts:


Yeah it seems that the artis does a lot of photoshop edits of existing buildings.
This wouldn't even make sense, since the building itself is unaltered and the new parts serve no use.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah, I thought something looked off with glass spikes on an abandoned warehouse...


----------



## imagineer100

Knitemplar said:


> how about this one?


Ch-ch-ch-chia!


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ :rofl:


----------



## wespje1990

Ave Medical Center, Monterrey, Mexico
















by Hotu Matua



uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The cladding kills it


----------



## tim1807

A simple glass cladding would make that tower outstanding,


----------



## Alexenergy

As for me, it looks nice even with this cladding, nothing ugly...


----------



## Knitemplar

I like it. It's a graceful tower.


----------



## tita01

Knitemplar said:


> how about this one?


:lol:


----------



## luis4083

*WEIRD BUILDINGS OF THAILAND*

*Robot Building, Bangkok*



















Upper Floor close up Shot
(Back)











*
Elephant Building, Bangkok*


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ These are ridiculous designs indeed.


----------



## Knitemplar

How about these?

1.









2.


----------



## Himmelwärts

omg...


----------



## Alexenergy

The second one is quite nice


----------



## dark_shadow1

Knitemplar said:


> How about these?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those aren't real, please stop confusing people.
^^ Edit: thanks


----------



## Kopacz

dark_shadow1 said:


>


Hahahahhaha I'm dying here ! :lol:

I saw this one in one of the skyline threads :










They look quite modern and really tacky ...


----------



## Prince Valium

Knitemplar said:


> How about these?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...omg, how is this physically possible? this building looks like it will fall over..


----------



## Prince Valium

ThatOneGuy said:


> Those aren't real, please stop confusing people.
> ^^ Edit: thanks


okay got it..its photoshop 

--> http://www.arch2o.com/victor-enrich-photography/

dimethyltryptamine posted that link in another thread..

but probs to the photographer..good work..


----------



## imagineer100

Knitemplar said:


> How about these?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.


That first one looks like the NRA headquarters


----------



## Knitemplar

ThatOneGuy said:


> Those aren't real, please stop confusing people.
> ^^ Edit: thanks


Lighten up, guy. They're whimsical. Surely one can tell what's plausible and what's not. Give folks here a little credit. hno:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ I guess that's why several people commented "OMG" and "That second one is quite nice." :doh:


----------



## wespje1990

Erran said:


> Current tallest building in Indonesia is Wisma 46, 250m to rooftop. Total height of the building (plus antenna) is 262m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


 
........


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove

Knitemplar said:


> How about these?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE}_______________________________________________________ ​ :eek2: :wtf:* These are really scary... * :runaway:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ They're fake.


----------



## Mike____

Made by Victor Enrich. Some of hes work is pretty awesome.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

One of the few ugly old buildings in the world, the Transportation Tower, NYC. Very irritating building, looks haphazardly put together by someone struggling to finish before the economic crash of the 30s and fits in worse with the WTC than the Barclay Tower next to it. I saw it in person, too.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ What the... is that a chimney on it?!? :hahaha:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's probably meant to _look_ like a chimney hno:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

The top looks life the roof to a rural mid-19th century home. uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

One of the ugliest, if not the ugliest tower in Dubai, in my opinion, the (older) Al Attar Tower uke:
Gold rings with green glass...a crime.
















pic by Imre


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ I'm scarred after that one...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What is this Las Vegas resort building doing in NYC?


----------



## imagineer100

ThatOneGuy said:


> One of the ugliest, if not the ugliest tower in Dubai, in my opinion, the (older) Al Attar Tower uke:
> Gold rings with green glass...a crime.
> 
> pic by Imre


Compared to the two next to it, that one looks like a gem


----------



## tim1807

Talking about New York. I've never liked 712 Fifth Avenue.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Really bland and tasteless. hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There was a tower overlooking Central Park that was an International Modernist tower, but with curved arches at the top of the window rows. I found it really ugly. I think it has a blank wall, too.


----------



## tim1807

Where was it located?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Found it, 'Park Lane Hotel'

And I was right, it has a hideous blank wall.


----------



## tim1807

I guess you mean the Park Lane Hotel.
http://www.cheaphotels.ie/hotel-images/hotels/1000000/10000/2800/2714/2714_92_b.jpg

edit, i see you found it already.


----------



## Kanto

ThatOneGuy said:


> Found it, 'Park Lane Hotel'
> 
> And I was right, it has a hideous blank wall.


Looks good in my opinion :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Because you don't care about cladding, of course it looks good.

The concrete walls on that tower are unacceptable. One of the top priorities in midtown for a reclad.


----------



## wespje1990

Barcelona

Torre Realia








cloud32


----------



## Knitemplar

ThatOneGuy said:


> Because you don't care about cladding, of course it looks good.
> 
> The concrete walls on that tower are unacceptable. One of the top priorities in midtown for a reclad.


But it might've been built at a time when codes were different. Its side walls are contiguous with 2 properties. So conceivably, they could build similar height towers there, so that would negate any windows you would have on the solid side walls.


----------



## Knitemplar

wespje1990 said:


> Barcelona
> 
> Torre Realia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cloud32


I luv it. Absolutely mad and whimsical!!


----------



## UrbanMyth

wespje1990 said:


> ........


Sex toy?


----------



## UrbanMyth

ThatOneGuy said:


> What is this Las Vegas resort building doing in NYC?


Back in the early 1950's, the "Americana" was considered hot.


----------



## UrbanMyth

WasabiHoney said:


> This thing is a monster. Disturbingly huge, uniquely brutal, and the central tower in particular is the epitome of tackiness (who the hell thought of combining a clock, an Islamic inscription and a minaret-like structure?)


^^ It's like they said, "how much stuff can you throw onto one building and make it all really, really big"


----------



## flygon

wespje1990 said:


> Barcelona
> 
> Torre Realia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cloud32


This is the type of architecture that people either hate it or love it. I love it.


----------



## tim1807

ntt docomo shinagawa building








If it would't have these weird sides it was somewhat better.


----------



## RegentHouse

Shell Centre in London is awful. It's always been considered an eyesore from across the river, and reminds me of a communist government building.


----------



## imagineer100

tim1807 said:


> ntt docomo shinagawa building
> 
> If it would't have these weird sides it was somewhat better.


I like that!


----------



## windowsoftheworld

The color, the white outline, the ugly striped cone on top of it.uke:


----------



## Mike____

I guess most people judge the Ryugyong Tower badly just because of it's location. 
That building has a nice retro futuristic look.. it's not that bad. There are by far much more uglier buildings in the world then this.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Of course they do. A massive fraction of the negative comments mention the location in some way. Maybe 80% of the ones I've seen.

Most people I've noticed who dislike the Ryugyong's architecture are box fans and hate buildings like the Shard, and other (post?)modern buildings.
The cladding only reflects the colour of the sky


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I'll bet the Ryugyong Haters will also dislike this one... (3 wings, futuristic, curved shapes, glass, tapering although inversed)

Palais Lumiere, Venice (Approved)
























Or maybe not since Italy is a 'friend' country


----------



## Kopacz

ThatOneGuy said:


> I'll bet the Ryugyong Haters will also dislike this one... (3 wings, futuristic, curved shapes, glass, tapering although inversed)
> 
> Palais Lumiere, Venice (Approved)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe not since Italy is a 'friend' country


Yeah it's ugly, tasteless and tries too hard to be futuristic. It's the kind of futurism you would see in a kid drawing in a notebook. 
Hell, I had more visionary projects back in school anyway.
Venice is a beautiful city with classic architecture and it doesn't deserve to have a tacky building just for the sake of some people earning hard cash on it. Even London, New York and Paris, which try to be futuristic, have a better way of handling modern constructions.
If the building wasn't ugly enough, its planning is also a joke - acres of open fields and a circular road that destroys any kind of on-foot activity that could be created around the tower.


----------



## Knitemplar

It's a giant Dairy Queen mother ship. I like it!!


----------



## Knitemplar

Highcliff said:


> look inside this church
> I think it's not so ugly...
> how about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://riodejaneiroviajes.com/catedral-rio-de-janeiro/130/


wow. A little intimidating but definitely a stunner!

I JUST LUV this thread!! 

_It was the best of times. It was the worst of times!!_


----------



## tim1807

windowsoftheworld said:


> The color, the white outline, the ugly striped cone on top of it.uke:


It's the best part of the picture.


----------



## tim1807

Kopacz said:


> If the building wasn't ugly enough, its planning is also a joke - acres of open fields and a circular road that destroys any kind of on-foot activity that could be created around the tower.


I am sure the whole area in the render is just a sketch, because it's about the tower. If it will be build they will make the surrounding area much better and not like that quick drawing.


----------



## Highcliff

palais lumiere reminds me a giant round rack...:lol::lol::lol:








http://arrumadissimo.com.br/2009/11/04/um-pedido/


----------



## Kopacz

tim1807 said:


> I am sure the whole area in the render is just a sketch, because it's about the tower. If it will be build they will make the surrounding area much better and not like that quick drawing.


They would have to pump millions in development of the area, because it's in the middle of a field, next to what appears to be production factories or warehouses. 
They could have put it next to some high or medium-rises ... which don't exist in Venice of course ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I actually like the Venice one. It looks cool, very futurist. The location sounds deceiving, but it is planned to be built in a bare former industrial lot, kilometers from the historical center.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483063
This sucker's actually under construction in Madrid right now.


----------



## hater

looks pretty good


----------



## windowsoftheworld

i like it.


----------



## Knitemplar

What about this one? Not quite a high-rise but enough to be Darth Vader trying to disguise himself as something else?


----------



## wespje1990

^^
OMG WHAT THE $%[email protected] IS T H A T?

burn it!!!


----------



## Kopacz

Knitemplar said:


> What about this one? Not quite a high-rise but enough to be Darth Vader trying to disguise himself as something else?


Well, the cladding on that one is very impressive at least. I'm not a dan of the building itself, but there's no denying that it is something different.


----------



## Himmelwärts

^^
that building could be a bandmember of slipknot.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

You guys think the circle one looks good? That's not a visual trick, it really is one big blob covering up the four towers.


----------



## nicko_viteh

ThatOneGuy said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483063
> This sucker's actually under construction in Madrid right now.


Find the seven differences :lol:


----------



## Union.SLO

ThatOneGuy said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483063
> This sucker's actually under construction in Madrid right now.


What, seriously?! Those elegant four skyscrapers were a really promising start for a great skyline, which will obviously get ruined big time with this ridiculous design. I feel sorry for Madrid. hno:


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ It's a spectacular design, but i agree it doesn't combine very well with the towers.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It blocks the entire skyline with its fatness...


----------



## tim1807

That is exactly a design for a tower which stands alone. Not close to other landmarks.


----------



## windowsoftheworld

I like it. Theres an nice and unusual co-existance between the 4 towers and the circle structure. Torre de Cristal looks a lot like 1WTC btw:nuts: it is absolutely lovely though.


----------



## tim1807

Yes, indeed. I never realized that.


----------



## Eric Offereins

windowsoftheworld said:


> I like it. Theres an nice and unusual co-existance between the 4 towers and the circle structure. Torre de Cristal looks a lot like 1WTC btw:nuts: it is absolutely lovely though.


The 4 towers are a nice ensemble together.


----------



## Knitemplar

windowsoftheworld said:


> I like it. Theres an nice and unusual co-existance between the 4 towers and the circle structure. Torre de Cristal looks a lot like 1WTC btw:nuts: it is absolutely lovely though.


Then y are u posting it here? THis thread is about *UGLY skyscrapers.* That one has no place here!

Next ugly girl, please!!


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Knitemplar said:


> Then y are u posting it here? THis thread is about *UGLY skyscrapers.* That one has no place here!
> 
> Next ugly girl, please!!


It was just a minor observation, chill...


Torre verre will look atrocious if built


----------



## Kopacz

windowsoftheworld said:


> It was just a minor observation, chill...
> 
> 
> Torre verre will look atrocious if built


I think it would be a nice change to the ugly boxes that pop up all over the New York lately. I love it more than 432 Avenue for sure.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

"ugly box"
hno:

Why can't this forum move away from that dumb term? If you think boxes are ugly, then do not visit Dubai or China. You will see what ugly really means.


----------



## Kopacz

ThatOneGuy said:


> "ugly box"
> hno:
> 
> Why can't this forum move away from that dumb term? If you think boxes are ugly, then do not visit Dubai or China. You will see what ugly really means.


It's not about Dubai or China at the moment. Ugly boxes are all around the world and New York is also suffering from that, as they are quick cash grabs set for being profitable as quickly as possible. Torre Verre has a vision to its design.
432 is the most generic and boring design I have ever seen. At least they could pour some cash into making renders of their multi-million tower, but at the moment it looks like something you coudl design on a lunch break. I put more effort into stuff that I am paid 40$ for.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Without boxes the skyline would end up looking like postmodernist disneyland, like Shanghai.
I don't understand what makes them ugly? Is simplicity ugly? I went to Toronto, before I liked modernism, and looked directly up at the TD center. My opinion changed completely.

I doubt 432 Park is generic, because I don't know any building that is so thin, and looks like six floating sections.

IMO the most generic designs are the ones that aren't unique, but aren't simple either, like those green-glass condos covered in balconies.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Boxes make a city look all business. Skylines look much better with a plateau of 500-750 foot boxes and a few shining stars like an ESB, Chrysler, 4 Times Square, or BOA Tower. Just think: How awful would it look if there were ~100 miniature ESBs and Chryslers with 3 or 4 432 Park Avenues above the skyline. Boxes give the skyline substance, power, and an incredible presence. They make street level impressions better than anything as well. Not to mention, they're geometrically perfect and reflective or black 95% of the time.


----------



## RegentHouse

ThatOneGuy said:


> Without boxes the skyline would end up looking like postmodernist disneyland, like Shanghai.
> I don't understand what makes them ugly? Is simplicity ugly? I went to Toronto, before I liked modernism, and looked directly up at the TD center. My opinion changed completely.
> 
> I doubt 432 Park is generic, because I don't know any building that is so thin, and looks like six floating sections.
> 
> IMO the most generic designs are the ones that aren't unique, but aren't simple either, like those green-glass condos covered in balconies.


Personally, I don't really think of boxes as simplicity, because the details are all in the engineering. Still, 432 Park Avenue is ugly and out of proportion, while contrarily trying to evoke a "simple" style.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I don't like the cladding patterns for 432 park from the renders but I will wait until it's fully built to make a final judgement. The proportions are weird but still intrieguing. At least a taller(thicker?)one will be built, adding a bit better proportions, especially to the skyline.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Ugliest building in America, 100 Federal Street in Boston:










The SSP diagram shows it even better:
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=58208003


----------



## imagineer100

I think it's kind of cute actually


----------



## Sandstein

*Collini-Center* in Mannheim, Germany:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/92/Mannheim_Collini-Center_20101213.jpg/706px-Mannheim_Collini-Center_20101213.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthias_asal/4649418427/


----------



## tim1807

L.A.F.2. said:


> Ugliest building in America, 100 Federal Street in Boston:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SSP diagram shows it even better:
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=58208003


Reminds me of pants hanging loose.


----------



## tim1807

Edifício Edise - Sede da Petrobrás in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## tim1807

Santa Cruz in Porte Alegre


----------



## Kopacz

Sandstein said:


> *Collini-Center* in Mannheim, Germany:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthias_asal/4649418427/


Well, if it was renovated then it would be quite nice. It would still be massive, but the balconies are really creative.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Good example of brutalist architecture shape. But it would honestly look better in bare concrete than in those kitchen tiles uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Cassa NYC. I don't like this cladding pattern.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

How to do a proper recladding in La Defence (Tour First)









How *NOT* to do a recladding in La Defence (Tour Eqho)








THis ugly yellow bastard ruins every picture of La Defence. It's like the William Beaver House of Paris.:no:


----------



## tim1807

But the Beaver House is almost invisible from outside Manhattan. As is Cassa.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Still messes up pictures.

Cassa is pretty hard to find. Even the taller Int. Gem Tower near it is invisible in many pictures. It's still ugly, though.


----------



## 009




----------



## UmarPK

I think the Gerkin is pretty bad.


----------



## hunser

009 said:


>


We still don't know how 432 PA is going to like. There are still no detailed renderings. Let us judge when the building is actually completed. The cladding is going the make or break this tower.


----------



## Eric Offereins

ThatOneGuy said:


> How to do a proper recladding in La Defence (Tour First)
> [..
> 
> How *NOT* to do a recladding in La Defence (Tour Eqho)
> ..
> THis ugly yellow bastard ruins every picture of La Defence. It's like the William Beaver House of Paris.:no:


Good examples. There are a lot of buildings [email protected]$%&! up by recladding.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ I just can't stand it when people try to make their buildings look 'more with the times' just for the sake of it. They ruin a big part of architectural history by doing so. Tour First was a rare success, imo, because it successfully modernized the former tower, which was looking quite shabby.
First Canadian Place was the most successful relcad for me since it stood by the architect's intentions and made it look better by adding vertical emphasis with the black corners.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yat Chau International Plaza, Hong Kong


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Ugh, that looks like it came from Bangkok.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

img by Car L


----------



## Eric Offereins

Westpoint in Tilburg









(by Tim de Bruijn)


----------



## Kaufmann

Looks like Teheran


----------



## tim1807

It's really in the Netherlands.


Winus said:


> Bron: Tim de Bruijn


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Dominating.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I don't even know what to say to that one. I'm just upset and a bit confused. I wonder if the architect experienced a tragedy halfway through designing that tower...


----------



## hater

would of looked good without the Ferris wheel


----------



## Benonie

OMG! Just when I thought we've seen it all here... :nuts:


----------



## Eric Offereins

LuckyLuke said:


> :lol: indeed, very close
> 
> 
> Had to look it up. Apparently it was designed by British architect Will Allen Alsop. Praised and criticised for his controversial modernist buildings.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Will_Alsop


I have bought an apartment in a much better looking Alsop project.


----------



## Kiboko

Is this Batumi tower for real?? :crazy:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yup 

And it was barely completed just last year. I would understand if it was from that bad 90s postmodernist era in Asia, but this is just...egh.


----------



## Spearman

^^ Don't be so prudish! It's OK to experiment a little - and I don't think it's ugly. It's fun and childish, and I'll take it over a lot of other stuff...


----------



## Kopacz

vipin221 said:


> What would you say about this guys...??


Shape is surely weird, but the facade is brilliant. That building would look out of place pretty much everywhere anyway.


----------



## Knitemplar

tim1807 said:


> Couldn't they use that gap for a windmill electricity generator or something.:?


Or put it on top maybe?


----------



## mc20

Warsaw, Poland - I don't know which one is more ugly..










from loveopium.ru/evropa/varshava-s-vysoty.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I don;t know why do people find the Gothic building in Warsaw ugly?


----------



## Iluminat

Pkin is Socrealist rather than Gothic but it seems our Łódź collegue hates whole Warsaw skyline for some reason (inferiority complex perhaps?).


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I merge those two styles together, as I've noticed extreme similarities between Gothic patterns and patterns seen on Stalinist buildings.

My city mostly has commieblocks, so I just have to appreciate all cities' architecture.


----------



## Sandstein

mc20 said:


> Warsaw, Poland - I don't know which one is more ugly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from loveopium.ru/evropa/varshava-s-vysoty.html


The middle one.


----------



## agus_southMVD

LuckyLuke said:


> many people say the Colorium in Düsseldorf is ugly. I like it, I feel home when I see it.


I actually like that one very much. The only thing I don't really like is the part with the black and white straps, the rest looks great and unique.

I apologise in advance for trolling, but probably most Dubai skyscrapers are good candidates for this thread. Also, I find these ones in Sao Paulo to be absolutely hideous uke:


Shopping Cidade Jardim -Sao Paulo - Brasil por Kauã, en Flickr


----------



## tim1807

To be honest, imo those buildings look not that bad talking about Sao Paulo.


----------



## agus_southMVD

tim1807 said:


> To be honest, imo those buildings look not that bad talking about Sao Paulo.


Come on! Look at those pseudo-french mansard roofs combined with the pseudo-imperial-neoclassic columns, the awful lateral façades, the nouveau riche look, the disgusting urbanism and the lack of integrity of it all. You would have to try really hard to beat this level of ugliness :lol:
The worst thing is that they're luxury upmarket towers, and the flats are probably so expensive that they could've built something really beautiful with all that money, but no... :bash:


----------



## Knitemplar

They're NOT even finished, and u've judged them ugly already? hno:


----------



## Kiboko

Those buildings in Sao Paulo are very kitsch, but that insn't necessarily the same as ugly. At least the future residents have balconies.


----------



## city_thing

That tower in Baku is absolutely disgusting.

What does everyone think about this building? I'm still not sure whether I like it or not. It's interesting, but I'd hate to live in there (terrible windows, you'd barely get any sunlight). I think it's a bad choice of design for an apartment tower, maybe better for a hospital or office building.

"Habitat", 106m, 36 levels. Being built in Southbank, Melbourne.


















http://s4.postimage.org/lc148giel/IMG_6600.jpg









http://s20.postimage.org/6tbc5rmfx/DSC01305.jpg









http://imageshack.us/a/img594/3366/img4859nn.jpg

I honestly don't know if I like this building. I think it depends on what they do with the 'vertical gardens'. They're going to be public spaces for the residents to use, as they don't have individual balconies.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Sandstein said:


> The middle one.


For sure. The other 2 are pretty good actually.


----------



## Galandar

city_thing said:


> That tower in Baku is absolutely disgusting.


Which one?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

city_thing said:


> What does everyone think about this building?


Not bad


----------



## Redrock251

Kopacz said:


> Shape is surely weird, but the facade is brilliant. That building would look out of place pretty much everywhere anyway.


Words fail me hno:


----------



## Redrock251

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/24/61683876_dfb99faa6e_z.jpg

One of my personal (least) favourites, Victoria Centre flats, Nottingham.

Sorry, couldn't work out how to post a pic so I've just shown the link.


----------



## skyscraperus

Redrock251 said:


> Sorry, couldn't work out how to post a pic so I've just shown the link.


You have *Icon Insert Image*







in menu




















































http://farm1.staticflickr.com/24/61683876_dfb99faa6e_z.jpg

:cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I'd have the above building over _this thing_ anyday.


----------



## JMGA196

^^ My god.... that's disgusting... uke: What king of..... _thing_ did the architect had inside his brain when designing it?


----------



## Kopacz

Redrock251 said:


> Words fail me hno:


Care to elaborate ? People can't read each others' minds


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ That's usually an expression to show how much he's disappointed.


----------



## Azrain98

awww all pic I see here UGLY !!


----------



## Kopacz

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ That's usually an expression to show how much he's disappointed.


Yeah but I have no idea if he disagrees with me because the building is even worse or a lot better.


----------



## ZKB9

city_thing said:


> That tower in Baku is absolutely disgusting.
> I honestly don't know if I like this building. I think it depends on what they do with the 'vertical gardens'. They're going to be public spaces for the residents to use, as they don't have individual balconies.


I actually like it. :X

The thing with the windows would bother me if I lived there though, but from an outside perspective it looks cool.


----------



## elculo

Worst thing about Grand Lisboa is the egg. 
Kill it before it breeds!


----------



## tim1807

Indeed luckily they don't fail like that in Vegas.


----------



## Denjiro

IMO the Grand Lisboa is quite beautiful (but it doesn't fit Macao's skyline), and that university tower in Batumi is not that bad too...


----------



## tita01

ThatOneGuy said:


> I'd have the above building over _this thing_ anyday.


for me, very beautiful and elegant design


----------



## tim1807

It would have been better without the spire. than the Venetian ( which looks also better ) is taller. and btw, there are much more worse buildings in macau.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Why did you show me that


----------



## Kanto

ThatOneGuy said:


> I'd have the above building over _this thing_ anyday.


Looks like something from the Harkonnen's Giedi Prime :hilariousuke:


----------



## tita01

from the FB Page of Iam Architect

unknown country.


----------



## Kanto

^^ Has big balconies so it might be quite a nice place to live. Though the neighbourhood in which this building stands looks really ugly.


----------



## poshbakerloo

ThatOneGuy said:


> I'd have the above building over _this thing_ anyday.


Its tacky but in Las Vegas would look quite good!


----------



## tim1807

^^ Don't you dare to say that would look good in Vegas. uke:


----------



## tim1807

tita01 said:


> from the FB Page of Iam Architect
> 
> unknown country.


Cool, an elevator shaft with balconies.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

How is that even possible? What can that even hold? A one room apartment the size of a garage or what?

Unless, of course, the girth is hidden in the photograph


----------



## Kanto

^^ LOL, that's true. Now somebody ever tell me again that 432 Park is thin :hilarious


----------



## L.A.F.2.

ThatOneGuy said:


> How is that even possible? What can that even hold? A one room apartment the size of a garage or what?
> 
> Unless, of course, the girth is hidden in the photograph


It's probably inhabited by Mayans. Small apartments for small people. :dunno:


----------



## tim1807

It's not cool to have a tower like this, but Pakistan has it as twins.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^^^^^^^^^^
_Hideous._


----------



## LouDagreat

ThatOneGuy said:


> One of the few ugly old buildings in the world, the Transportation Tower, NYC. Very irritating building, looks haphazardly put together by someone struggling to finish before the economic crash of the 30s and fits in worse with the WTC than the Barclay Tower next to it. I saw it in person, too.


Perhaps the location isn't appropriate. It looks like it belongs somewhere near midtown or Central Park./ May not be be a bad fit for Downtown Brooklyn.


----------



## LouDagreat

Here's a few ugly buildings in my eyes:


----------



## Redrock251

Kopacz said:


> Yeah but I have no idea if he disagrees with me because the building is even worse or a lot better.


Sorry, perhaps it was a rather obscure way to comment. I was referring to the building itself, which I find such a repellent, lumpen thing that its difficult to find the right words to describe how much I hate it.:wallbash:


----------



## Redrock251

poshbakerloo said:


> Its tacky but in Las Vegas would look quite good!


I'd say this is the worst building I have ever seen.


----------



## Kanto

tim1807 said:


> It's not cool to have a tower like this, but Pakistan has it as twins.


Wow, these buildings are extremely beautiful. They are among the best looking skyscrapers I've ever seen. Definitely not ugly.


----------



## Mike____

Kanto said:


> Wow, these buildings are extremely beautiful. They are among the best looking skyscrapers I've ever seen. Definitely not ugly.


Demolish them with fire!


----------



## pdxor

*Portland Oregon:*
Luckily this was never built, *The Smart Tower*

















But this one was, *The Portland Building *









Recladding of the *Green-Wyatt Federal Building*
Before:








After:








Some like the new look, others hate it.


----------



## Kanto

^^ Oh my, what have they done to that poor building :uh:


----------



## windowsoftheworld

Somebody posted this in the underrated thread.



Denjiro said:


>


uke:


----------



## FNNG

pdxor said:


> *Portland Oregon:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some like the new look, others hate it.


i think its nice. ultra modern. :lol:


----------



## Exethalion

Jewish said:


> B
> And this:


Also a photoshop. Look on google Earth to see the completed complex. The triangular building is the tallest. Two tall office towers are planned, but they will be clad and look nothing like the small tower that was used in the photoshop.


----------



## tim1807

Good


----------



## Knitemplar

Newest addition to this list:










Sea Tower in Gdynia, Poland. Doesn't it look absurd?


----------



## Kopacz

Knitemplar said:


> Newest addition to this list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Tower in Gdynia, Poland. Doesn't it look absurd?


I like these towers more than any other skyscraper in Poland. They have a very Netherland-ish style to them. I wish we had more of that "absurd" development here, as most of the architecture is really boring and uninspired.


----------



## Azrain98

^^

I like it.


----------



## isaidso

Me too. Without fail, these 'ugly skyscraper' threads are full of buildings that I like. Anything unconventional always seems to draw extreme negativity from some people.


----------



## Kanto

Knitemplar said:


> Newest addition to this list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Tower in Gdynia, Poland. Doesn't it look absurd?


Doesn't look that bad in my opinion :dunno:


----------



## Knitemplar

Kanto said:


> Doesn't look that bad in my opinion :dunno:


It wouldn't be the first one I'd design, think of or approve. Far too busy.

And well, UGLY is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## H%N!

Orripilante!


----------



## Iluminat

^^It's interesting rather than ugly


----------



## bozenBDJ

Knitemplar said:


> Newest addition to this list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Tower in Gdynia, Poland. Doesn't it look absurd?


very nice building actually 

---------------------- - - - - -- - - - - -
_This post is also my *3.223rd* post._


----------



## wino

^^ I agree it looks nice.


----------



## ManilaBoost

It looks nice to me


----------



## Paperyostrich

ThatOneGuy said:


> I'd have the above building over _this thing_ anyday.


Call me crazy, but I actually like this building :nuts::crazy2:


----------



## Paperyostrich

In my city, Salisbury, during the modernisation drive of the 1960s a small number of city centre buildings were torn down, and replaced with real shockers :bash:

Before 









After










I can't even begin to tell you how much I despise this building :bash::bash:


----------



## isaidso

^^ Now that's the type of ugly I hate as well.



Paperyostrich said:


> Call me crazy, but I actually like this building :nuts::crazy2:


It's super ugly, but I'd definitely want to go look at it if I were there. In the end I find buildings have value if they engage the viewer. There's also quite a difference between tacky/vulgar and depressing/run down.


----------



## Bel Ami




----------



## Paperyostrich

Bel Ami said:


>


I think that one is actually really cool :banana:


----------



## Sandstein

Knitemplar said:


> Sea Tower in Gdynia, Poland. Doesn't it look absurd?


Yes, and ugly!




H%N! said:


> Orripilante!


Absolutely!




Bel Ami said:


>


hno:


----------



## H%N!




----------



## Kanto

^^ That's beautiful :drool:


----------



## Knitemplar

H%N! said:


>


:rofl: is that for real?


----------



## Denjiro

^^ It's gorgeous, totally NOT ugly at all..


----------



## Knitemplar

The biggest *****? Dick? Piece of Turd? ICBM? in the world???


----------



## Kanto

^^ Very perverted building, but nothing beats the Green Bird :hilarious


----------



## Knitemplar

Not quite a skyscraper...but another "pathetic" one...










at the Baku International Airport


----------



## Eric Offereins

Knitemplar said:


> The biggest *****? Dick? Piece of Turd? ICBM? in the world???


Is that building even completed in that pic? It doesn't look so.


----------



## Knitemplar

Eric Offereins said:


> Is that building even completed in that pic? It doesn't look so.


No. Obviously, it's still under construction.


----------



## andy_moon

It's like a bad copy of the St Mary Axe in london.


----------



## hater

H%N! said:


>


amazing!


----------



## hater

Knitemplar said:


> Not quite a skyscraper...but another "pathetic" one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the Baku International Airport


pffft! you are "pathetic" after the renovation the airport looks amazing


----------



## tim1807

Eric Offereins said:


> Is that building even completed in that pic? It doesn't look so.


C'mon Eric, you know Torre Agbar do you?


----------



## Knitemplar

hater said:


> pffft! you are "pathetic" after the renovation the airport looks amazing


Uhmmm...ever heard of 'self-praise is NO praise'? I guess you haven't.


----------



## Kiboko

hater said:


> pffft! you are "pathetic" after the renovation the airport looks amazing


This picture doesn't do it any justice, because it is probably taken during the renovation. Are there pictures available of the current situation in daytime?


----------



## hater

Kiboko said:


> This picture doesn't do it any justice, because it is probably taken during the renovation. Are there pictures available of the current situation in daytime?













here is what it looked like before


----------



## wino

eye-catching.. but not necessarily pleasing... 
(during day at least.. it actually looks gorgeous at night)


----------



## Benonie

But it looks much better after renovation, even at daytime. It's not bad at all.


----------



## wino

^^ I didn't say it's bad.


----------



## Eric Offereins

andy_moon said:


> It's like a bad copy of the St Mary Axe in london.


Which is still the best version.


----------



## Eric Offereins

tim1807 said:


> C'mon Eric, you know Torre Agbar do you?


I do but that is already completed for quite a while, so what is the use of posting a construction pic


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Sorry, but I like the Shard a lot. Props to you for posting nice pics of it, though.


----------



## SO143

does anyone here consider the shard ugly?


from execution dock by CriticalCouple, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Nobody except for fundamentalist minimalists, anti-talls or people who hate London.



SO143 said:


> imo this building does not look ugly at all. i'd be happy if it was built in my city.


I posted it not because it's ugly but because I wanted to show that the building did not look like a dick as the media claimed it did. 


Also, I like the Strata. It's interesting...


----------



## Kiboko

tita01 said:


> Ugly @ Tagaytay City in the PH.


Very nice. Hopefully it gets built.


----------



## Paperyostrich

ThatOneGuy said:


> MGM Grand, Macau, China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue glass section is fine, but the brown and yellow ones...uke:
> 
> If they wanted bright glass, they should have made it all light orange like Mercury City Tower instead of this ugly combination.


I think that one is actually really cool. I can see why people wouldn't like it though


----------



## Paperyostrich

Findeco House, Lusaka, Zambia. Not the prettiest skyscraper in the world. As far as I know, it's meant to be undergoing an extensive renovation soon.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I think if it was cleaned and had no ads on it it would look cool. The shape is interesting!


----------



## Azrain98

:weirdo: :hilarious


----------



## Paperyostrich

ThatOneGuy said:


> I think if it was cleaned and had no ads on it it would look cool. The shape is interesting!


It's a cool building! I don't think they should demolish it. Like I said, it's meant to be undergoing extensive restoration soon, as it's two neighbours: Society House, and one I can't remember the name of did.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Paperyostrich said:


> Findeco House, Lusaka, Zambia. Not the prettiest skyscraper in the world. As far as I know, it's meant to be undergoing an extensive renovation soon.


I first thought this would be the "Deutschland Funkturm in Cologne. I knew not, that it give a sister building.








from Wikipedia


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Azrain98 said:


> :weirdo: :hilarious
> 
> I have decided to stick with love. Hate is too great a burden to bear. - Martin Luther King, Jr.


I don't think Martin Luther King would have liked you calling people weirdos for their opinions.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^


----------



## Paperyostrich

KlausDiggy said:


> I first thought this would be the "Deutschland Funkturm in Cologne. I knew not, that it give a sister building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Wikipedia


When was this one constructed. Findeco House was built in 1974


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^1975 built


----------



## Paperyostrich

Oh. So Findeco house is like the father of the two then?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like the one in Lusaka far more, sorry Cologne.


----------



## KlausDiggy

One would have to know the architects of the two. Hmm, or maybe it's the same architect?


----------



## El_Greco

ThatOneGuy said:


> I think if it was cleaned and had no ads on it it would look cool. The shape is interesting!


Agreed.


----------



## tita01

Kiboko said:


> Very nice. Hopefully it gets built.





sulit.com
already completed


----------



## Kopacz

KlausDiggy said:


> I first thought this would be the "Deutschland Funkturm in Cologne. I knew not, that it give a sister building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Wikipedia


We have the same building in Poland  










A simple splash of paint and new windows would most likely make them all look good, as the design is pretty simple and universal.


----------



## Sandstein

Skeptical said:


> The Hilton in Manchester


No beauty, that's for sure.









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/--HyyY9t9b...-Style-of-Manchester-Hilton-Hotel-image-2.jpg


----------



## Highcliff

this one in curitiba....hiiiideeeooouusss


sul_mp said:


> Curitiba Trade Center is one of my favorite buildings in Curitiba, Brazil.
> 
> It was completed in 1995 and has 34 floors.
> This were the only pictures I found...
> They are kind of small, sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys liked!


----------



## Kanto

^^ Hideous indeed uke:


----------



## Paperyostrich

Ummm. What is that? :/ It makes me feel ill


----------



## Kopacz

Oh Lord, when I looked at it first, it looked as if the windows were actually holes in the construction, and all that was to it were the four pillars and a clock
:lol:


----------



## desertpunk

Here's one in Ghent Belgium that strikes me as quite unattractive:









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gent-Belgium/102155463159279

Looks like some classic Moderne potential under all that crap on the roof. :cheers:


----------



## Monchhichi

Umeda Sky Building, Osaka, Japan










Strange and futuristic


----------



## Monchhichi

Genex Tower, Belgrade


----------



## Monchhichi

Head office of The People’s daily, China


----------



## skyscraperlover9595

Monchhichi said:


> Genex Tower, Belgrade


For some reason I really like that building.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Monchhichi said:


> Head office of The People’s daily, China


Is the structure that you've shown completed yet ? :nuts:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

bozenBDJ said:


> Is the structure that you've shown completed yet ? :nuts:


No. The only reason it's even on here is probably becuase some 12 year old online thought it looked like a dick from that one angle and posted it online where the media caught attention and started putting that image in people's minds. It's meant to look like this:

















Not ugly


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Curitiba and Belgrade will be a battle to the end of time. The ugliest two I've ever seen. Both could have swept the Ugly Cup if they were contenders.


----------



## Paperyostrich

I actually think the skyscraper in Belgrade is pretty cool. After a renovation I think it'll look pretty good


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Mismatching windows, satellite dishes/antennas, and tacky advertisements ruin any building. Renovations would clean all those up, so I agree.


----------



## Paperyostrich

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ Mismatching windows, satellite dishes/antennas, and tacky advertisements ruin any building. Renovations would clean all those up, so I agree.


Same. I find it a good example of brutalism


----------



## iiConTr0v3rSYx

Not a skyscraper, but it sure is ugly.

Woodhull Hospital. I live a couple of blocks away from it.










Notice the twins to the far left.


----------



## Paperyostrich

The Angolan Civil War from 1975-2002 caused it's fair share of ugly skyscrapers to appear (mind you, they weren't the most attractive things in the first place)

Despite the war being over more than 11 years now, some ugly buildings still stand, and the government doesn't seem to have the will to renovate them or tear them down...

The Fiat Building in Luanda is a good example of this










:cripes:uke:


----------



## Paperyostrich

And yes, that is a tree growing out of the top floor...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Sometimes I wonder what such buildings would look like if their windows were replaced with clean, matching ones and all the grime was removed. Actually, I think they would look bearable.



iiConTr0v3rSYx said:


> Not a skyscraper, but it sure is ugly.
> 
> Woodhull Hospital. I live a couple of blocks away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the twins to the far left.


The pink brick is horrible, but the rest is kinda cool. Industrial looking.


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Menara Saidah*, Jakarta, Indonesia



Toto Boerham said:


>


It looks like the building wasn't cleaned at all :nuts: hno:


----------



## wtcforever

bozenBDJ said:


> *Menara Saidah*, Jakarta, Indonesia
> 
> 
> It looks like the building wasn't cleaned at all :nuts: hno:


if you think thats ugly look at this!








uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Paperyostrich

wtcforever said:


> if you think thats ugly look at this!
> uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


It looks like 4 times square and the willis tower mated


----------



## hater

any other pictures?
looks pretty good to me


----------



## Franckozzy

hingpit1984 said:


> Gosh, these buildings are gross.
> 
> Despite their shining, shimmering, splendid glass and steel claddings, I still want to squash them.


^^ That's post #3454

It's a private home (arch Antti Lovag), owned by a fashion designer (Pierre Cardin). I can hardly see it from the road, first time i get a real look at it. Yes not pretty alright, but here are some crazy facts, which somehow makes me wish it was my abode:

Size: 1,200sqm or roughly 13,000 sq ft
Name: Palais des bulles (translated: bubbles' palace)
Built between 1975 and 1989
Has 1,000 "eyes" (portholes)
Has 10 suites
Has an open-air amphitheatre that can sit 500 ppl
...


For those who can read french
http://www.grandsudinsolite.fr/653-06-alpes-maritimes-le-palais-des-bulles.html


----------



## Morrov555

Have anyone posted Organika Trade in Gdanks?


----------



## Highcliff

L.A.F.2. said:


> Associated Press HQ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uke:



how about fiesp building in são paulo...:lol::lol::lol:








http://segredodaverdade.blogspot.co...iesp-piramide-incompleta-da.html#.UecAG6yylEM


----------



## Marco Bruno

^^ I like the fiesp building. It looks cool at the street level.


----------



## Morrov555

Someone mentioned The Strata tower. Why? That tower is beautiful!


----------



## Kanto

Morrov555 said:


> Have anyone posted Organika Trade in Gdanks?


Looks good imo :cheers:


----------



## Morrov555

Kanto said:


> Looks good imo :cheers:


Maby on this photo, but in real world it's dirty and neglected.


----------



## Sandstein

Kanto said:


> Looks good imo :cheers:


Are you kidding?


----------



## Senatro

Highcliff said:


> how about fiesp building in são paulo...:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://segredodaverdade.blogspot.co...iesp-piramide-incompleta-da.html#.UecAG6yylEM




















it`s nice at night with this LEDs


----------



## Highcliff

:master::master::master:


----------



## hater

Senatro said:


> it`s nice at night with this LEDs


----------



## Morrov555

hater said:


>


Illuminati!


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ It may appear in Dam Browns next novel. 



Senatro said:


> it`s nice at night with this LEDs


It's ONLY nice at night. :|


----------



## Paperyostrich

Senatro said:


> it`s nice at night with this LEDs


It looks like something that the space shuttle would launch itself off


----------



## Spookvlieger

desertpunk said:


> Here's one in Ghent Belgium that strikes me as quite unattractive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gent-Belgium/102155463159279
> 
> Looks like some classic Moderne potential under all that crap on the roof. :cheers:


It doesn't look half as bad as in your picture 
It's the Library tower of the University of Ghent. The tower holds 3 million books in it's archives. It was built in 1936. It deserves some respect for holding up 3million books all those years 

It badly needs renovation, though I don't think the University has the money for this.









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6220/6384507883_0904a0b741_b.jpg









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/157/396034508_442fe457d1_b.jpg









http://payload119.cargocollective.com/1/9/306537/4694527/render2kal.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5310/5817828334_04e963299f_b.jpg


----------



## Fab87

The last one is indeed a nice example of XX century architecture. Check here (university website) for further information 
http://www.boekentoren.be/boekentoren_mod2_EN.aspx?url=EN_gebouw


----------



## hater

did not expect the inside to look like that at all


----------



## irrational_pi

bozenBDJ said:


> *Menara Saidah*, Jakarta, Indonesia
> 
> 
> It looks like the building wasn't cleaned at all :nuts: hno:


In fact, it is abandoned since 2007 and will be demolished soon


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Thank god they're going to demolish it.


----------



## anakngpasig

tita01 said:


> Ugly @ Tagaytay City in the PH.





Kiboko said:


> Very nice. Hopefully it gets built.


it's already built.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Reminds me of 60ties hotels. Along the slopes of the Garda lake in Italy you can find a few of those hotels.


----------



## briker

The development is very cleverly done. It's not intrusive and it makes use of space that was otherwise unuseable.


----------



## NathanielW

Paccar Building
Bellevue, Washington, USA


DowntownBellevue.net by downtownbellevue.net, on Flickr


Paccard building {persp II} by Debs (ò‿ó)♪, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
isn't it brutalism style?...for example, look at this building of le corbusier in chandigarh....








http://www.worldarchitecturenews.co...appln.showprojectbigimages&img=1&pro_id=10352


----------



## NathanielW

Highcliff said:


> ^^^^
> isn't it brutalism style?...for example, look at this building of le corbusier in chandigarh....


Emporis and SkyscraperPage say it is International Style.


----------



## NathanielW

Condon Hall
Seattle, USA

It was hated when it was built in 1973. It's still hated in 2013.
Brace yourselves for Brutalism:

http://content.lib.washington.edu/cdm4/item_viewer.php?CISOROOT=/buildings&CISOPTR=12174
http://content.lib.washington.edu/cdm4/item_viewer.php?CISOROOT=/buildings&CISOPTR=12169
http://content.lib.washington.edu/cdm4/item_viewer.php?CISOROOT=/buildings&CISOPTR=12357









http://theodorodlund.tumblr.com/page/22


Condon Hall by cinematografie, on Flickr


condon hall, uw by Yao!, on Flickr


----------



## billding

Knitemplar said:


> The UGLIEST building in all of Kingdom Come. I mean even the North Koreans are probably laughing at it.





Kanto said:


> ^^ Nope, they are building even far uglier things uke:


Wrong, North Koreans are improving here's pics from Pyongyang of Mansudae Apartments.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

If you didn't get those pictures on the internet, you must a North Korean SPY!


----------



## kmlohotpop

The worst Chilean skyline. A beautiful island called Chiloé in the south of Chile was destroyed by a huge shopping mall.


----------



## Paperyostrich

I don't know which is worse.

Heron House in Bournemouth










Or its next door neighbor, Hurn House


----------



## Marco Bruno

Paperyostrich said:


> I don't know which is worse.
> Heron House in Bournemouth, Or its next door neighbor, Hurn House


Hurn House for sure


----------



## NathanielW

Paperyostrich said:


> I don't know which is worse.
> Heron House in Bournemouth
> Or its next door neighbor, Hurn House


Definitely Hurn House. It's all drab and bare.


----------



## Bligh

This is Brooke House in BASILDON, ESSEX, UK. 

I guess you can say it's Brutalist.

To me personally its so ugly its kind of attractive. It's a grade II Listed building and in some shots look awesome. But I cannot deny... it's ugly haha. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Paperyostrich

I've seen it before! I think it's a lovely building. I especially like its unique base


----------



## Bligh

Paperyostrich said:


> I've seen it before! I think it's a lovely building. I especially like its unique base


I think its nice too. Ugly... but Ugly nice haha. I sound crazy trying to explain this. But it's a good building. Basildon has an almost Mini City Skyline.


----------



## Paperyostrich

At least Basildon doesn't have a 40ft height limit on all buildings in the city 

It's a nice building anywho. I like brutalist buildings like that, even though a lot of people seem to detest them. I'd prefer the Trellick Tower over Q1 any day


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


uke:


----------



## Paperyostrich

With a renovation and a facelift that one could actually look rather nice


----------



## imagineer100

I find the "just plain ugly" better-looking that the "run down and beautiful" one.


----------



## BlurredLines

...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Yeah, they are so kitsch.


----------



## deekshith

BlurredLines said:


> The Imperial Mumbai. The ugliest things on the planet,


:rofl:
You joined this forum just to say this thing. 

Imperial is not good but not the ugliest thing on this planet.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Mumbai has much better buildings under construction, I think.


----------



## Knitemplar

UGLY, folks!! Not mediocre or humdrum; but FUGLY!!


----------



## Paperyostrich

Mumbai has some real brilliant buildings built or under construction. This is not one of them


----------



## Highcliff

deekshith.....
what pic....:drool::drool::drool::master::master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## BlurredLines

deekshith said:


> :rofl:
> You joined this forum just to say this thing.
> 
> Imperial is not good but not the ugliest thing on this planet.


Not really I joined this like everybody else. Mumbai has great buildings, but imperial is awful.


----------



## Azrain98

looks ok for me..


----------



## Highcliff

this amazing building in san jose, costa rica


Shafick said:


>


----------



## NateArchibald

Edificio Italia, in São Paulo.










Ugly, but...

Torre de TV Digital, in Brasilia. 
This is nightmare.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Totally _not _ugly, they are both masterpieces of modernist architecture  .


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I'd say the bottom one is postmodernist, not modernist.


----------



## Morrov555

Highcliff said:


> this amazing building in san jose, costa rica


It's ok.


----------



## Morrov555

NateArchibald said:


> Edificio Italia, in São Paulo.
> 
> Ugly, but...
> 
> Torre de TV Digital, in Brasilia.
> This is nightmare.


First one is not the best, but second one is pretty good, looks nice and modern


----------



## Marco Bruno

NateArchibald said:


> Edificio Italia, in São Paulo.


edifíco Itália is quite nice, a true landmark in SP.


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
I think edificio italia has a nice shape but it needs recladding...

by the way....a beautiful building in india....


Abinash89 said:


> ITC Grande Central,Mumbai


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Actually, it's shockingly not that painful to look at
Could be better, but still...:dunno:


----------



## Spookvlieger

It's awfull really. Fairytale castle. Have they got a dragon garding the tower because a pricess lives under the roof of the top floor?


----------



## KlausDiggy

NateArchibald said:


> Edificio Italia, in São Paulo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly, but...
> 
> Torre de TV Digital, in Brasilia.
> This is nightmare.


Give it at all beautiful Skyscrapers in Sao Paulo?


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Shouldn't that be the Spanish Building? :nuts:


----------



## Anderson carioca

Claro que a ridícula nova sede da Cedae, no Rio de Janeiro, não poderia ficar de fora...


----------



## FNNG

il fenomeno said:


> residencial in tempo (benidorm)


Ugly and... funny... They forgot to build a lift... 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2388193/Uno-problemo-Construction-firm-builds-47-storey-skyscraper-Benidorm-forget-fit-lift.html


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Looks neat actually  .


----------



## FNNG

yea, it looks clean... but looks like pants... i duno why it reminds me of eureka tower... maybe because of the colour ?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Library of Birmingham uke:
A tacky, horrid mess, it's difficult to believe this was only just completed. I think it passes reclad Guy's Hospital in terms of the UK's ugliest building.


----------



## tita01

FAIL! @









Photo courtesy of La Virginia Hotel and Resort


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ That isn't a skyscraper, that is a 'fake' castle-kind-of-thing.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Stadtwerke








Hochhaus Lister Tor


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Ugly postmodernist buildings for sure hno: .


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I find them alright. The first one's modernist, though. The second is very similar to One Astor Place in Manhattan. I ate there back in 2011.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I don't think they're that bad. The second one looks like it's being renovated, which is always a plus, in my opinion. I like it when old buildings are brought back to how they looked when they first opened.


----------



## KlausDiggy

One Astor Plaza but definitely looks better than this box.
He looks like an enlarged car park house.


----------



## De Klauw

I saw this one in Bratislava:










I think it's suitable for this thread. But secretly I do like it a bit. Though it's in bad shape: lots of graffiti (like elsewhere in Bratislava).


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I really like that one. It takes some serious balls to work in that, though.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I personally find it amazing. I've never understood why people ever saw it as ugly.


----------



## bozenBDJ

SlvR Building actually looks neat  .


----------



## Paperyostrich

Gutovsky said:


> Gosh, the previous page has really taken away a bit of my hope in architecture!


My hope was taken away 203 pages ago


----------



## bozenBDJ

erbse said:


> Now I've got a true beauty for you. Probably the most astonishing thang in the entire universe that mankind (?) ever brought to us. Take this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a thread can be never complete without this mention anyway. :yes:


That's when it was still 'naked' 

Here's the same building 'clothed' 


Ryugyong Hotel 02 by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


Ryugyong Hotel 11 by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^Wasn't his post way early in the thread, before it even got the cladding? Lol.


It's nice that this building was less and less mentioned in this thread since its beautification, apart from negative posts by the usual suspects


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I remember looking at the Ryugyong's thread from posts back when it resumed construction after like 16 years of delay. All the people were like, "What the hell, are you kidding?" :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Behold: the most 80s building in history :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Salvo Palace, Uruguay
















What were they thinking? hno:


----------



## Monchhichi

*First World Hotel, Malaysia*


----------



## Monchhichi

*The Fang Yuan Building, Shenyang in China*


----------



## Monchhichi

*Sofitel Hotel, Tokyo, Japan*


----------



## Monchhichi

*residential In Tempo, Benidorm, Spain*


----------



## L.A.F.2.

ThatOneGuy said:


> Salvo Palace, Uruguay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were they thinking? hno:


I disagree. Excluding the candy-cane antenna, the building's gorgeous.


----------



## Monchhichi

*Zizkov Tower, Prague, Czech Republic*


----------



## Kanto

ThatOneGuy said:


> Salvo Palace, Uruguay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were they thinking? hno:


Cluster missile :hilarious


----------



## Monchhichi

*Pangu 7 Star Hotel Beijing, China*


----------



## Kopacz

Ok this is just a proposal, but I just can't imagine how it could be even remotely good ...



RobertWalpole said:


> There's great opposition to this proposed 210' building on Park.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...on#project=CHURCH0921&articleTabs=interactive


I couldn't help but make an improved version on my own. Due to strong language I will just link it :

improved version


----------



## bozenBDJ

Monchhichi said:


> *Zizkov Tower, Prague, Czech Republic*


I actually liked this one, it's so cool  .


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I kinda like it too. A true nonconformist. :lol:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

ThatOneGuy said:


> Salvo Palace, Uruguay


I also think it's beautiful in some weird way


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kopacz said:


> Ok this is just a proposal, but I just can't imagine how it could be even remotely good ...
> 
> I couldn't help but make an improved version on my own. Due to strong language I will just link it :
> 
> improved version


You crazy kid :lol:


----------



## Knitemplar

ThatOneGuy said:


> Salvo Palace, Uruguay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were they thinking? hno:


Well, it would be unremarkable except for that ill-proportioned tower. I think a student of the architect took over at that point.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Highcliff said:


> and these ones...:drool::drool::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:
> *International Science and Technology Building
> Shenzhen, China*
> 
> *HEIGHT:* 182m/660 feet
> *FLOORS:* 45floors
> *COMPLETION:* 1997
> *ARCHITECT:* ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577829
> 
> *World Trade Plaza*
> *Shenzhen, China*
> 
> *HEIGHT:* 170m/570feet
> *FLOORS:* 45 floors
> *COMPLETION:* 2000
> *ARCHITECT:* ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://huopa.shotsharing.com/file/231567522/Near-angle-view,World-Trade-Plaza,-Shenzhen
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565858




OOh I like the first one actually. It'll age well - give it another decade to become a prime example of 90s postmodernism. The other one, no.


----------



## the spliff fairy

More Guy's Hospital reclad

Before - looks like Godzilla took a dump









By anthonySE1, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513615&page=42


after, an 80s versus 90s car crash


----------



## Kanto

^^ Doesn't look that bad actually :hmm:


----------



## Morrov555

redstar88 said:


> Belgrade, Serbia, the ugliest skyscrappers ever.


Looks more like big commieblock.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

They could use a refurb.


----------



## the Ludovico center

the spliff fairy said:


>


The uglier building is on the left.

The one in the center looks fine and would have looked perfect if not for its adjoining shaft.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Cologne, Germany.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Looks weird and slightly mismatched hno: .


----------



## Highcliff

Morrov555 said:


> Looks more like big commieblock.


I like building in degrees....
look at this example
mercedes building in new york...:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:








http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/real-estate/manhattan-luxury-mercedes-house-article-1.1203167


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ The Mercedes one is nicer than that quoted building above.


----------



## Eric Offereins

ThatOneGuy said:


> ..
> Cologne, Germany.


Top heavy and ugly. I don't know what they were thinking...hno:


----------



## Paperyostrich

ThatOneGuy said:


> Cologne, Germany.


It's like it's a bipolar 1960s-1980s mash up


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ You could throw in interracial too.


----------



## Paperyostrich

L.A.F.2. said:


> ^^ You could throw in interracial too.


True. It's the PC skyscraper :troll:


----------



## 009

Take your pick, Sao Paulo


São Paulo by Mike Slichenmyer, on Flickr


----------



## GTR66

All of them.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Guangdong Telecom Plaza, Guangzhou

















Circular windows uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Jing Yin Mansion Building, Shanghai









CIAC, Middlesborough, UK









Hudson Yards Towers after their redesign


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Minsheng Bank Building, Wuhan:










uke:


----------



## bozenBDJ

*425 Fifth Avenue, New York City*, the U.S.A.
What a disgrace uke: :bash: .










And in the Midtown skyline. hno: 


NEW YORK '13 by ak-photography.de, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff

ThatOneGuy said:


> Guangdong Telecom Plaza, Guangzhou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circular windows uke:


ahh come on....I like circular windows....
look at this example...


melrocks50 said:


> Here are some of my favorites in no particular order
> 
> Jardine House, HK, 1973


----------



## Marco Bruno

The Jardine House is very nice and simple! But the Telecom Plaza... ugly.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Sorry Highcliff but I find the other example awful as well :lol:

Who wants to feel like they're in the belly of a ship with tiny round porthole windows when they're in a building?
Maybe if the circle windows were larger, to make them seem less like portholes, and the inclined roof was gone, it would look better.


----------



## xanterra

*Other side of the Street...*



Eric Offereins said:


> Top heavy and ugly. I don't know what they were thinking...hno:


exactly and the University-Dorm-Highrise(s) are also :runaway:!!!!

400 tiny wannabe Student Apartments on 41 Floors, 34 Floors and 29 Floors plus 600 wannabe normal Appartments. The inside is a Nightmare. Some Floors are a shopping center from the 70s
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uni-Center_(Köln)

https://www.google.com/search?q=uni...wYHwAg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=699&dpr=1


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*HOTEL & CASINO GRAND LISBOA, MACAU*









*TORRE VELASCA, MILAN, ITALY*








I'm italian but this building is horrible... Sorry!


----------



## GM

bozenBDJ said:


> *425 Fifth Avenue, New York City*, the U.S.A.
> What a disgrace uke: :bash: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the Midtown skyline. hno:
> 
> 
> NEW YORK '13 by ak-photography.de, on Flickr


There are tons of buildings in this pic that are worst than the 425 Fifth Avenue.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Really? That thing is purely awful. It's like those ugly towers from Dubai.


----------



## 009

Harbour Centre, Vancouver

Vancouver Lookout Tower by david skorepa photoblog, on Flickr


----------



## 009

Empire Landmark, Vancouver

07312005-06 by machu picchu, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Someone tried to fit a tire over a tree trunk? hno:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ :lol:

Here's one I cannot stand: United Nations Plaza


----------



## Knitemplar

ThatOneGuy said:


> Hudson Yards Towers after their redesign


Those are actually interesting. Kinda Vegas-ish for NYC.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I like Hudson a lot too, excluding the South Tower.


----------



## Knitemplar

L.A.F.2. said:


> ^^ :lol:
> 
> Here's one I cannot stand: United Nations Plaza


Agree. I never did like that one. Luckily when I worked at the UN-New York; I didn't pay this one much attention.


----------



## Knitemplar

009 said:


> Harbour Centre, Vancouver
> 
> Vancouver Lookout Tower by david skorepa photoblog, on Flickr


Hey, I've eaten at that Revolving Restaurant there. The place became more beautiful right after that!!


----------



## tim1807

L.A.F.2. said:


> ^^ :lol:
> 
> Here's one I cannot stand: United Nations Plaza


Huh, you don't like them? I think they look good from Queens between the endless residentials.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I think they are somewhat fine. 

The new building they built in front of them is much worse, in my opinion. Windows don't even start until 1/3 of the way up. I don't know how such an ugly building was allowed to be built so close to the UN Headquarters and the Trump World Tower.


----------



## tim1807

Exactly. And it has a dumb round top too. And it's name is stupid.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Haha, no, CB has nothing to do with it. The chaotic shape is intolerable on them. The near side sets back twice while the back only does once. The layout is horrible and the concept is poor.

And I agree, the new one is pretty bad too.


----------



## Knitemplar

ThatOneGuy said:


> I think they are somewhat fine.
> 
> Windows don't even start until 1/3 of the way up. I don't know how such an ugly building was allowed to be built so close to the UN Headquarters and the Trump World Tower.


No windows there until the 8th or 9th floor means it houses sensitive equipment. I would think a lot of servers for the UN.


----------



## ANDRETO

Jardine House in Hong Kong. :nuts:








. . .


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^

















It's ugly, but I think it would have looked a lot better if the awful roof was removed and the windows were much larger. Otherwise, it has an interesting sci-fi feel.


----------



## Paperyostrich

I like the fact that the architects dared to do something different. 

I don't think it's terrible, but it certainly isn't attractive


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I'd say it's above average for Hong Kong.


----------



## Paperyostrich

L.A.F.2. said:


> I'd say it's above average for Hong Kong.


Especially for the majority of Hong Kong's high rise buildings from the 1970s


----------



## lakegz

Jardine house is certainly a "curiosity." However, it really does look sharp and well put together when seen in person. Really a quality skyscraper if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Sandstein

The *"Antilia"* in Bombay (Mumbai), the most expensive "single-family home" in the world.









http://www.should-know.com/antilia/










http://luxedb.com/fresh-news-on-the...ews-on-the-famous-antilia-luxury-home-119445/
*
*


----------



## SUNYLF

Sandstein said:


> The "Antilia" in Bombay (Mumbai), the most expensive "single-family home" in the world. http://www.should-know.com/antilia/ http://luxedb.com/fresh-news-on-the-famous-antilia-luxury-home/fresh-news-on-the-famous-antilia-luxury-home-119445/


 that's one ugly motherfucker.


----------



## _Mort_

^^ wtf mumbai !


----------



## Paperyostrich

Go home skyscraper, you are drunk :nuts:


----------



## Hauler

I like the Antilia. I wouldn't mind living in it.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

It cost Trump only $847,000,000 to build his beauty in Chicago, yet this guy built this considerable smaller eyesore in Mumbai for $1,000,000,000. Really poor investment.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Memorial Hermann Tower, Houston

















USA or UAE?


----------



## Kopacz

Sandstein said:


> The *"Antilia"* in Bombay (Mumbai), the most expensive "single-family home" in the world.


I saw this building a long time ago, but still can't get over how bad it looks. It's like the architect wanted revenge on the owner and designed the worst thing ever. 
It could be a pretty good motivational picture though:
"If anyone ever calls you ugly, just look at this building and remember that someone loves it"


----------



## ponywithaids

Bligh said:


> What about this bad boy?
> 
> Brooke House - Basildon Town - Essex - England - UK:


Super spooky. How do people get into the building? I'm guessing some foyer under the 'bottom' of the building that I can't see.

The brick facade reminds me of a lot of the public housing we have here in Canada, it's not a very good look but at the very least it's better insulated than some of these all-glass condo units they're putting up nowadays.


----------



## IThomas

Seoul_Korea said:


> *TORRE VELASCA, MILAN, ITALY*
> I'm italian but this building is horrible... Sorry!


You can't say that Velasca Tower is ugly. This is not an architecture created without a reason, like the others we've seen in this thread, but is the result of a study and has a well-defined character. Located near the Cathedral, in the historic center, when it was created (completed in 1958), the intent was to resume Gothic motifs of the religious building and the profile of the Torre del Filarete (Sforza Castle). In fact, for its historical and artistic interest, in 2011 the Superintendence for Cultural Heritage has put it in a cultural list. The era in which it was designed, represent a point of reference for that part of the disciplinary culture that sought the overcoming of rationalism, ferrying that inheritance of the European masters to a new attitude towards the environment and history. In plus Velasca Tower represent the first example of the "Mushroom Skyscraper".

*Cathedral*


















*comparison Cathedral - Velasca Tower*


















*Sforza castle*









*comparison Sforza Castle - Velasca Tower*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

ponywithaids said:


> Super spooky. How do people get into the building? I'm guessing some foyer under the 'bottom' of the building that I can't see.
> 
> The brick facade reminds me of a lot of the public housing we have here in Canada, it's not a very good look but at the very least it's better insulated than some of these all-glass condo units they're putting up nowadays.


The lobby is the black structure behind the building, in that photo.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

I love that Cathedral. It has a good chance in the Cathedral Cup in my opinion.


----------



## Ivanator

L.A.F.2. said:


> I love that Cathedral. It has a good chance in the Cathedral Cup in my opinion.


Il duomo truly is beautiful; I've visited it several times and it never fails to impress. Usually has scaffolding covering it up though...


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Same thing happened to me when I tried to visit St. Patrick's in NYC this summer. It was a pile of scaffolding and two conical tips.


----------



## Nodara95

Haha whats an ugly thing


----------



## Kopacz

I would pay a huge amount of money just to see the moment when the people that worked on the project gathered around, looked at it and said "yes! this is what we wanted to create and what people desired!"


----------



## JuanPaulo

ThatOneGuy said:


> This is the _king_ of ugly buildings. The thread ends here.


Wow. No words...... :runaway:


----------



## Szymon89

wow, pretty ugly


----------



## Paperyostrich

ThatOneGuy said:


> This is the _king_ of ugly buildings. The thread ends here.


It looks like someone has tried to move into a chocolate mousse uke:


----------



## Sgt_Pepper

In Boston.....


2011 20 juli Cambridge, Massachusetts 0160 by mafo, on Flickr

And across the street from this masterpiece...


IMG121 by opensas, on Flickr

And around the corner, you'll find these guys...


Boston (View of the Prudential Tower & the Back Bay skyline) by Netty 78, on Flickr

along with these guys....


View from Prudential Tower #21 by poplinre, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like the third ones


----------



## sepul

Somewhere in Kuala Lumpur. Ugly or just out of place?



>


----------



## mCx2

@ervil said:


> Petrobras Building - Brazil: the company is great, but its building is awful in my opinion.


looks like rubiks cube :lol:


----------



## mCx2

erbse said:


> Now I've got a true beauty for you. Probably the most astonishing thang in the entire universe that mankind (?) ever brought to us. Take this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a thread can be never complete without this mention anyway. :yes:


an unlaunched NK rocket:lol:


----------



## mCx2

Cidade_Branca said:


> I'm agree with you. It's a horrible building.


It's a metal drill bit, I must say.


----------



## Morrov555

mCx2 said:


> an unlaunched NK rocket:lol:











It's actually beutiful.


----------



## windowsofthe

ThatOneGuy said:


> This is the _king_ of ugly buildings. The thread ends here.


i don't even understand whats going on here.:nuts:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Some of the examples on this page are amazing that I would beg to have in my country.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

I think the finished Ryugyung tower in NK isn't bad..


----------



## wino

Some of the buildings posted here are not ugly at all...


----------



## Knitemplar

What? NO MORE ugly buildings??


----------



## ainvan

Vancouver's Harbour Centre, the ugliest observation tower I've ever seen.


----------



## beanboy

I hate that building!


----------



## Highcliff

julia cristianini building....:crazy::crazy:...in são paulo








http://www.saopauloantiga.com.br/julia-cristianini/


----------



## FujiXerox

I really think Marina Bay Sands is a gigantic eyesore.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^

There truly are some surprises in this thread.

But I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

You're going to absolutely hate the mega Rafles City project in Chongqing.


----------



## FujiXerox

^ The raffles place kind of looks more majestic and I feel like I might like it more but I won't know until I see it.

I don't like the MBS because I think it looks very uncanny.


----------



## Opulentus

Every skyscraper built in the 60's, 70's and 80's belongs in this thread.


----------



## Opulentus

Albeit with a few exceptions.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Opulentus said:


> Every skyscraper built within the 60's, 70's and 80's belongs in this thread.


What a coincidence that just happens to be the time frame that is currently seen as 'dated'.


----------



## saturnspace2

So sad Chicago Spire isn't happening, I adore that design


----------



## Milan_City_Life

Test post please ignore


----------



## qstar.inc

elculo said:


> Deutsche Bahn Zentrale in Frankfurt, built in 1993 (!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic: wikipedia


Maybe it's a Transformer! Or Nazi ROBOT! :nuts:


----------



## djbowen

The suburbs of *Nagasaki* contain an impressive collection of sky-sores and ugly mid-rises.

1) http://www.japanvisitor.com/images/content_images/huis-ten-bosch-2.jpg
We can all agree that Amsterdam Centraal is a beautiful train station, right? Why not make a hotel out of it for our Dutch theme park? What is this you're saying about Centraal only being three stories?

2)
https://www.google.com/maps/@32.805...4!1srHY8PYb4pHyRlQB2roLViQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Let's count what's wrong in this street view:

-Peace Park is the name of the atomic bomb memorial in Nagasaki. Peace Park is _also_ the name of a chain of pachinko parlors (i.e. casinos) in Nagasaki. Someone is clearly using the atomic bombing for profit, which is not ugly so much as just crass.

-There is a traditional brick facade...and a modern parking garage on top of it.

-There are three separate pink buildings, including a hot-pink gas station and an eighties turd with green "columns" that float into thin air.

3) This. No explanation necessary.










4) A plastic church that is actually a shop.
https://www.google.com/maps/@32.812...4!1sIBtz1XdqPq7jxxEE0Xn4-w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

5) A plastic church that is actually residential.
https://www.google.com/maps/@32.827...4!1s92zTo443ThGON2uXkQHz8Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

6) I'm sure the roofers made out like bandits on this one:
Very Long URL


----------



## Meowingtons

Lugano I y II housing complex, on the suburbs of Buenos Aires:


----------



## CoronaYEG

Thought I'd contribute some crap from Toronto:

Thorncliffe Park, a pile of brutalist suburban apartments:









A much newer pile of condos - so generic that it's not even worth mentioning their name









Regent Park
Quie substantial parts of this are being demolished but it remains to be seen if the replacement will be better


----------



## Iluminat

^^I see nothing ugly, just some simple modernism for the most part. You might find it boring but it's not insulting, this designs don't scream for attention and truly ugly buildings are always loud and tacky.


----------



## jeremix

This is a very entertaining thread!


----------



## Ch.W

Now after reading and seeing a few pages i want to join the discussion. As far as there is a discussion because beauty isn't an objective subject. O.k let's start with two icons. For me the second one has a 11 on a ranking 1 to 10 in terms of ugliness:lol: i give a 8 for the first one.
The Metlife Building in New York. Oh such a beauty...:lol:









And the famous Tuntex Sky Tower. It's like a nightmare, a big monstrosity and ugly in every way. Also it doesn't fit in any way into the surroundings.


----------



## Rdx MG

Sao Paulo, Brazil


----------



## Ch.W

Lol:lol:the dark coloured roof looks like a face:lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like the Metlife and Tuntex. 

It's crap like the Sao Paulo building above that I despise.


----------



## goodybear

Sorry if this has one has been mentioned before, but it absolutely ruins the Lower Manhattan skyline. 375 Pearl Street. 
uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:








They are luckily partially recladding it to make it less of an eyesore.


----------



## PDH

ssiguy2 said:


> Ya, Canada has it's share of ugly buildings and Vancouver Harbour Centre certainly ranks up there with the best of them.
> 
> What I think makes it particularly ghastly is that it is right by the and tall by Vancouver standards so it sticks out like a sore thumb, or should I say a sore thumb with a lot of bandages wrapped around the top.


I was there in December, had to put my 7 year old daughter on my shoulders as she couldn't see a thing, solid walls up to 4 feet then glass, The Architect have a lot to answer for, accept they never take any responsibility, just concept's with their names on it........Memorial to themselves, ok bitter pill swallowed..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## elculo

Seoul_Korea said:


> This complex of buildings in Zhuhai. What's worse is that there will be a 189m-tall building that will look the same of these towers. Ew.


Legoland China?


----------



## Zaz965

literally, christmas tree :lol::lol:


----------



## wespje1990

Check out this new beauty in Amsterdam :banana:



Kris said:


> Monsterlijk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JochemWellinga/status/819555704235261958


----------



## A Chicagoan

The China Merchants Bank Building, also known as the Shenzhen World Trade Centre:








Source: http://jennyhouse.info

It's not that I don't like it, it's just that it's ugly.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

wespje1990 said:


> Check out this new beauty in Amsterdam :banana:



Are those solar panels?

Also tell me that's the back of the building!!


----------



## JMGA196

Here's Edificio El Centro, in Guatemala City, built in the 60s if I'm not mistaken. Not only the building is ugly itself, it has been damaged and neglected for many years. It was also built in the middle of the historic center of the city. So you see it side by side with 200 years old colonial buildings.





























Centro by Israel Figueroa, en Flickr


Ciudad de Guatemala by Alpaca Producciones, en Flickr










It is specially hurting to know that to build this thing, they destroyed good part of a mansion from the Aycinena family, probably the most influential family of the city by the start of the 1800s. No good pictures of it, but you can still imagine how it looked like back in the day. Here's a pic from the end of the 19th Century:










And this is all it's left nowadays, just a small part of the actual house, and the courtyard, which was later used as a commercial galleria, now known as Pasaje Aycinena:


















http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/36329144.jpg


Cien Puertas 01 by Angel Aguilar, en Flickr

Here you can see the interior of what is left of the old house:


Casa Aycinena 2 por williamkaram, en Flickr


Casa Aycinena 3 por williamkaram, en Flickr


Lavamanos Doble Casa Aycinena por williamkaram, en Flickr


Bañera Casa Aycinena por williamkaram, en Flickr


DSC02860 por williamkaram, en Flickr


DSC02859 por williamkaram, en Flickr


DSC02874 por williamkaram, en Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*432 Park Avenue, New York*:
Midtown East Skyline by Joel Raskin, on Flickr

It's like a giant middle finger sticking into the sky. Can you guess which one it is?


----------



## Lrk

First they had this rather bland and unimaginative thing:








But then they replaced it with something even worse:








It's not even that tall, 150 meters, they could have been way more imaginative.

I hope it doesn't get build.


----------



## thiagoht16

testando


----------



## thiagoht16

a foto ficou show!


----------



## A Chicagoan

Source: www.tripadvisor.com

The *Oasia Hotel Downtown* in Singapore. I don't even know _what_ this looks like.


----------



## RandomDude01

In Las Vegas we have the awful Fountain Blue:


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Just be glad it's not mingling with the Strip hotels. Speaking of which . . .

Trump Hotel Las Vegas

Trump Hotel Las Vegas

Trump Hotel Las Vegas July 2009 by Michael Gray, on Flickr

Trump Hotel, Las Vegas by peco59, on Flickr

Trump's name does _not_ belong on the Strip.


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ That reminds me of Trump himself. not bcoz of the goldish facade, but the building really looks like a middle aged fat wigged hair lonely man (peoples surround him only know how to lick his ass. we called it the aircond guys in Malaysia, forever licking..).. sorry, no offence to all americans.


----------



## Imagon Hahaha

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^Just be glad it's not mingling with the Strip hotels. Speaking of which . . .
> 
> Trump Hotel Las Vegas
> 
> Trump Hotel Las Vegas
> 
> Trump Hotel Las Vegas July 2009 by Michael Gray, on Flickr
> 
> Trump Hotel, Las Vegas by peco59, on Flickr
> 
> Trump's name does _not_ belong on the Strip.


His new building in Toronto looks a gazillion times better than this block of 'gold'(fool's gold hehehe...puns)


----------



## Zaz965

^^
it reminds me strongly a glass full of beer :lol::lol:


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Haha! But an accurate comparison.


----------



## JMGA196

Lol just put the whole city of Las Vegas in here, it's easier. Las Vegas is, together with Dubai and some other arab cities, the epitome of tackiness and vulgar design. And I disagree with the inclusion of 432 Park Avenue. While the design is mediocre and unispiring, it fits well in New York and actually looks good and stylized.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^It looks like the five people who liked my post about 432 Park Avenue don't agree with you, and I'm pretty sure a lot of people dislike the building. But everyone's entitled to their own opinion, and I must say, yours is an interesting one.


----------



## Ch.W

*Hotel & Casino Grand Lisboa* in Macau
It`s high and unique...but...ugly as hell imohno:


----------

